# Hi.. Is anyone into photography?



## Cosmic~Wombat

Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?


----------



## moonvine

I don't know that I would say I'm into it, but I have a pretty nice camera and I like taking pictures.

I'm trying to get better at it because the better the cat pictures are, the more quickly the cats get adopted.

There's a good photographer on this board named Triton. I don't know that he's around much.

I rarely ever take pictures of people.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

We have I am not sure how many Digital Cameras and we are now looking into the nikon d200 but not ready to toss that much $$ into our hoby. We are flower and sunset/sunrise and lately bug macro nuts. We sell some for stock photographs but most are just us taking silly photos of silly things. We are a silly couple!

What kind of Camera do you have?


----------



## Checksum Panic

I'm more into videography, but one my best friends does a ton of still life and macro, she's pretty good. Just got herself a nice Nikkon D40 SLR too!

Her Flickr site


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Checksum Panic said:


> I'm more into videography, but one my best friends does a ton of still life and macro, she's pretty good. Just got herself a nice Nikkon D40 SLR too!
> 
> Her Flickr site



The D40 DSLR camera is a nice camera.


----------



## rainyday

I have film SLRs, but this past fall I bought my first digital one--a 10MP Canon Rebel xti. Previously I had a metal-body Nikon Coolpix 4500 that was only 4 MP. The Rebel is generally comparable to the Nikon D80, but at a slightly lower price point.

I've been amazed at the Canon's ability to shoot in low light, even without the pricey stabilization lens (which I want to move up to at some point). I've been able to shoot some indoor night portraits I was really happy with using nothing more than diffused household lighting (tri-pod mounted, using a remote and with the white-balance corrector in use).

Having 10MP is so fun, and I find I shoot wide and crop later in Photoshop to get the composition I want. Since I got it just as the weather turned wet, I've only had a couple chances so far to try it on landscapes, but I was happy with those results. One thing I miss from the point-and-shoot varieties though is the ability to preview in the LCD screen.


----------



## missaf

From the time my dad bought me my first 110 camera, I've been taking pictures, with him drilling me on composition and lighting. The most archaic but special present he bought me was an old Nikromat and a hand held light meter. I can't remember how many rolls of film I felt I wasted because I was experimenting. I even kept a book of my failed photos and made a portfolio out of the good ones. 

Then he bought me a Fuji FinePix 6900 about 4 years ago. It's slow on the saving, so I find I use the multi-frame feature alot, and I'm still getting the hang of good macro shots. It does okay in low light, but manual focus is a necessity. The only real downside to the camera is the smart media card, I feel like I'm going to snap it in half when I put it in the camera.

Everyone in my family is some kind of artist: writer, painter, muralist, musician, sculptors, and I was just the jack of all trades until I discovered my love for photography


----------



## Kimberleigh

Am I a photographer? Probably not. 
I'm not even sure what photography is anymore, with the digital breakthrough, it is the most accessible "art" - just about anyone can point and shoot and get something worth looking at.

I love taking photos though. 
"Take a photography class" winds up on my New Years list just about every year, and somehow, it never happens. 
Probably because I'm outside in the garden, with the camera.


----------



## ATrueFA

I've been real happy with my Canon Digital Rebel 300D SLR. Its not a current model and its "only" 6.3mp but you can find used and refurbed units reasonably priced. One thing I really like about it is that it uses most of the same lenses I already had for my Canon Rebel film camera so I didn't have to buy lots of lenses right off to get the most out of it. Its very similar to the more expensive Canon 10D and uses the same image sensor and processor but its not in the same more rugged metal case as the 10D. There are free firmware hacks that unlock some of the crippled features to make it more like a 10D operation wise also. It works very well in low light, its SLR and has most any feature you could want.

Dave


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Thus far my favorite camera was my Minolta T100 and still not sure why. Guess it is what I learned on. Been through at least 10 digitals starting with some old $300 Fugi to the Sony FD and Sony CD to a few of the kodak point and shoots to the point now that the little woman says I buy another one and I might get locked out of the house.

Our passions though, really are flower and bug macros and the typical water/sky shot.. here is an example of one of mine.. this is without any edit at all. The edited version is deep in the belly of flickr.com but this will give you an idea.


----------



## Cat

rainyday said:


> I have film SLRs, but this past fall I bought my first digital one--a 10MP Canon Rebel xti.



Hey Rainy, I just got an Xti a few minutes ago. I'm still charging the battery. 

What did you mean about the inability "to preview in the LCD screen"? 
Do you have to use the eye piece to view while shooting? Obviously, I'll find out shortly, but gimme all the info you've got!
Thanks!


----------



## rainyday

Cat said:


> Hey Rainy, I just got an Xti a few minutes ago. I'm still charging the battery.
> 
> What did you mean about the inability "to preview in the LCD screen"?
> Do you have to use the eye piece to view while shooting? Obviously, I'll find out shortly, but gimme all the info you've got!
> Thanks!



Ooh, you're going to love it, Cat. Hope you'll show some of what you take with it because I've enjoyed your photos in the past.

Yes, you have to use the eye piece to shoot, unless I've missed something in the instructions. I think I remember my brother telling me that right now all the digital SLRs are that way, but I could be wrong. I much prefer viewing on the screen, so I miss that. The photo is available on the LCD as soon as you take it, but that's not the same.

The only other thing about the camera that I dislike is the automatic shut-off feature. As with most digitals, the power shuts off after a few minutes to save the battery, but the trouble is there's no override for when you're using the remote. In a couple of the photos I showed in the Clubhouse my face is kind of flushed and it's because I'd had to hop off the bed and haul across the room to the tripod about fifteen times turning the dang thing back on. That part's very inconvenient. Otherwise though, I love it.

BTW, if you happen to buy a remote on Amazon, they have it listed in two different places at different prices, one quite a bit less than the other for the exact same item. If you need a link for the cheap one, let me know. Also, there are two different remotes that work with it and one is better because it snaps the shot instantly vs. making you wait 2 seconds.

Also, the UV filter (skylight lens) Amazon lists as fitting it is the wrong size.


----------



## rainyday

Nice, Wombat. And thanks for starting a fun thread.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

rainyday said:


> Nice, Wombat. And thanks for starting a fun thread.



Thanks..

as for the d-slr camers.. I don't know of any that don't have at least a 2.5 inch lcd screen. I try to keep up to date as much as I can but for example

Specs for the Nikon D 80

Camera Type: DSLR 
Megapixels: 10.2 Megapixels 
Optical Zoom: 2.9 X 
LCD Size: 2.5 in 
Media Type: SDHC Memory Card, MultiMediaCard, Secure Digital (SD) Card


----------



## rainyday

Do you know if you can preview the photo on the LCD of the Nikon before you take it, Wombat? I'm curious. It just seems like such a basic feature to leave off a digital camera that I'd like to know if they really all do that.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

rainyday said:


> Do you know if you can preview the photo on the LCD of the Nikon before you take it, Wombat? I'm curious. It just seems like such a basic feature to leave off a digital camera that I'd like to know if they really all do that.



From what I have understood, there are only a few that don't have the lcd screen. I have a D50 now that has the lcd screen and works like my old kodak Z750 and Olympus cameras. I am in some groups (flickr.com) and we discuss this pretty often. I know there are a few that don't offer it but I am not aware of many.

If taking macro or any really serious shots though, I find the view finder is your best option because you get a true visual of what your photo will be. The LCD screen doesn't really do that.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the info, Rainy! You're awesome! 

Too bad 'bout the LCD preview. I'm going to miss using the screen, too. It'll take quite a bit of getting used to, methinks.

I wonder if the two wireless remotes I have from the G6 and G2 will work? Well, I guess I'll find out shortly on that, too. Let me know the link for the more inexpensive variety. Thank you!

For the auto power-off, there's an "off" setting in the tools menu. You can also set it to be 15, 8, 4, 2, or 1 minutes or 30 seconds. Page 95 of the manual, if you've still got it handy. If you're doing remote shots, I would think 15 minutes should be good enough...then no more flushed face shots. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## rainyday

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> From what I have understood, there are only a few that don't have the lcd screen. I have a D50 now that has the lcd screen and works like my old kodak Z750 and Olympus cameras. I am in some groups (flickr.com) and we discuss this pretty often. I know there are a few that don't offer it but I am not aware of many.



Sorry if I wasn't clear. I'm not talking about it not having an LCD screen. The Rebel has a nice large one. It's just that the LCD doesn't show anything until you take the shot. Non-SLR digitals I've used let you preview what you're shooting on the LCD before you hit the shutter.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Hey wombat - I use a Minolta too.

Here's one for you, and bugs and flowers are about my favorite things to shoot.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

rainyday said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I'm not talking about it not having an LCD screen. The Rebel has a nice large one. It's just that the LCD doesn't show anything until you take the shot. Non-SLR digitals I've used let you preview what you're shooting on the LCD before you hit the shutter.



Oh, I see what you are saying. I don't know then. I have used D-slr cameras that let me use the screen and not have to use the view finder but I tend to only use the view finder and to keep my batteries in tact I have the lcd screen turned off in the options menu.

sorry about the mix up


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Kimberleigh said:


> Hey wombat - I use a Minolta too.
> 
> Here's one for you, and bugs and flowers are about my favorite things to shoot.



This is a sweet shot.. the reflections drew me in right away. Beautiful work!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Here ya go


----------



## Kimberleigh

Wombat - that's gorgeous!


----------



## ATrueFA

Cool pics everyone, here is one from the Rebel 300D...


Dave


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Kimberleigh said:


> Wombat - that's gorgeous!



Thank you but to be fair.. We live on the water so these shots come easy


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

ATrueFA said:


> Cool pics everyone, here is one from the Rebel 300D...
> 
> 
> Dave



Oh man..The cat and photo is beautiful! WOW


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

What makes this great is that we can all see others photos and get ideas. I am a sucker for Cats, Dogs, Sunsets and ANYTHING REFLECTION!!!

I know I am new here but I thank you all for the nice welcome.


----------



## rainyday

Beautiful shots, folks.



Cat said:


> For the auto power-off, there's an "off" setting in the tools menu. You can also set it to be 15, 8, 4, 2, or 1 minutes or 30 seconds. Page 95 of the manual, if you've still got it handy. If you're doing remote shots, I would think 15 minutes should be good enough...then no more flushed face shots.



Thank you! I must have missed that. You just made my life easier lol.

Well bummer. I think Amazon must have figured out the price difference.  I just went into my back orders, and I paid $17.94 for the RC-1 remote but now at the same link they're charging $27.99. It's not listed in two different places any more either.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004WCIC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Sorry about that.


----------



## ATrueFA

I've got the RC-1 remote also for my 300D, I think that remote works on pretty much all Digital Rebel cameras... The ac adapter comes in handy also for doing hours of tripod pics (like for selling stuff on Fleabay). My 300D also lets you adjust or shut off the auto off feature..

Dave


----------



## Cat

rainyday said:


> Thank you! I must have missed that. You just made my life easier lol.
> 
> Well bummer. I think Amazon must have figured out the price difference.



Darn! Well, I'll keep an eye out for the cheaper price. 
I just tried the other Canon remotes with the XTI, no luck. 

Happy to help with the auto shut-off. Now, if we can just figure out how to get the preview to work!


----------



## Cat

If any of you are into making a little extra moola, you can try selling your photos at Istockphoto. This is a link to my portfolio on there.
I think ~serious~ photographers can make much more money than someone like me who only uploads photos from time to time. Also, the more downloads you sell, the more your commission per photo download becomes. 
I've only sold about $150 on here over the past year and a half, but for a completely passive way of making money, it's not toooo bad. It's far more fun than anything. 
Oh, also for designers who need inexpensive stock photography, Istock is pretty neat. I use it for work a LOT since it's only a few dollars per download. That's especially handy when clients request 5 different "looks" to pick from and only choose one for production.


----------



## ATrueFA

I had checked into the LCD preview before. Canon DSLR cameras use a pentamirror that selects whether the image goes to the viewfinder or the imaging array it can't do both at once. It defaults to the viewfinder and only switches to the array when the pic is actually taken thats why the viewfinder goes blank for the instant the pic is being taken. 
Apparently the pro models (10D, 20D etc) have a mirror lock-up function that can allow LCD preview (at the expense of the viewfinder)

the Xti is a 400d the newer 10mp version of my 6.3mp 300D and they are functionally very similar. I'd love to upgrade to one but just can't justify it as yet... 


Dave


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Cat said:


> If any of you are into making a little extra moola, you can try selling your photos at Istockphoto. This is a link to my portfolio on there.
> I think ~serious~ photographers can make much more money than someone like me who only uploads photos from time to time. Also, the more downloads you sell, the more your commission per photo download becomes.
> I've only sold about $150 on here over the past year and a half, but for a completely passive way of making money, it's not toooo bad. It's far more fun than anything.
> Oh, also for designers who need inexpensive stock photography, Istock is pretty neat. I use it for work a LOT since it's only a few dollars per download. That's especially handy when clients request 5 different "looks" to pick from and only choose one for production.



We have used istock in the past but have found better options for us in the last few years. Congrats on selling them and here is what we have done in the past.

We go to the local towns take photographs and then offer them for sale to the local magazines and the local chambers. The chambers are quick to lay down a few hundred bucks for a nice photo that makes them look like a town that people would like to visit. 

When Cosmic Jans gets home I will get the links to our other stock photography sites that Cat should kick butt with those.


----------



## Fairia

I've taken a few scenic pics and I'm really proud of that are saved in my photo album.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Fairia said:


> I've taken a few scenic pics and I'm really proud of that are saved in my photo album.



You should have a look at flickr.com it is a yahoo company and it is free (limited space but still impressive) it is a great spot to learn about photography and tricks and about cameras. I know there are other sites but as far as it goes.. flickr tops them from what I have found and nothing is ever deleted 

I feel like an ad for them but they rock and do keep us out of trouble and that is a hard thing to do!!!

Blessings all and again.. thank you all for making me feel welcome.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

In this day and age of "everyone has a digital camera" lets post some photos that we have taken.. share ideas and tips


----------



## Kimberleigh




----------



## metalheadFA

Im a keen photographer focusing on industrial imagery then juxtaposing it with nature, unfortunatley my camera has been broke for months and all my pics went bye byes with my old computer... poo
I love that shot by Cosmic Wombat though!


----------



## liz (di-va)

My day job is as a photo editor at a newspaper, so I do like photography--a lot. Have started collectin prints a bit when I can from some of my fav photogs. I'm in between cameras, though, so I'm reading your suggestions with interest.

And Cat -- we use iStock as one of our stock sources quite often! I think it's great you do it; you're right, you *never* know what people will need a photo of, truly, so you might as well put yours up there.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

I have series of this fella hunting that catfish, this is my favorite. Took me about 2 hours of following it around our back yard to get it.


----------



## missaf

Oh shoot, Cat! I took the application test and everything, but all of my good photos are 1200x960 so I can't post them  I will definitely start taking photos at a higher rez, though. Thanks for posting this!



Cat said:


> If any of you are into making a little extra moola, you can try selling your photos at Istockphoto. This is a link to my portfolio on there.


----------



## Donna

I took this with my husband's Nikon D80S:


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Nice.. the D80 is sweet isn't it 




Donnaalicious said:


> I took this with my husband's Nikon D80S:


----------



## mango

*Here are two of the best photos I took with my little Sony Digital Camera when I was down in Baja California, Mexico this time last year.

These pics were later touched up a little in photoshop.

*


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Great shots!! What verson of photo shop are you running? We are running CS 8 and are in love with it!




mango said:


> *Here are two of the best photos I took with my little Sony Digital Camera when I was down in Baja California, Mexico this time last year.
> 
> These pics were later touched up a little in photoshop.
> 
> *


----------



## EvilPrincess

Just so everyone knows I am lurking on this thread, reading every word, and oogling the pictures. I bought myself an after the holidays present, a Canon PowerShot S3. I was too intimidated by the true D SLRs, maybe one day I'll take the plunge. 

Rainy, I have used a Canon EOS with the stabilized lens, wow oh wow. You will love it. Even my pictures were almost good. 



Now back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## mango

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Great shots!! What verson of photo shop are you running? We are running CS 8 and are in love with it!




*CW,

That's the version of photoshop that I also use.


*


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

EvilPrincess said:


> Just so everyone knows I am lurking on this thread, reading every word, and oogling the pictures. I bought myself an after the holidays present, a Canon PowerShot S3. I was too intimidated by the true D SLRs, maybe one day I'll take the plunge.
> 
> Rainy, I have used a Canon EOS with the stabilized lens, wow oh wow. You will love it. Even my pictures were almost good.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thread



Oh don't be shy.. I posted mine and my photos are not even so so! Would love to see any photography that anyone has to offer!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

mango said:


> *CW,
> 
> That's the version of photoshop that I also use.
> 
> 
> *



I hated the price of the upgrade ugh! It was worth it but man oh man.. I don't even know how much we have invested in Adobe at this point!


----------



## mango

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> I hated the price of the upgrade ugh! It was worth it but man oh man.. I don't even know how much we have invested in Adobe at this point!



*Hehe... I never paid for virtually any of my software.

Gotta get yourself a hot copy pronto!

 *


----------



## Kimberleigh

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Oh don't be shy.. I posted mine and my photos are not even so so! Would love to see any photography that anyone has to offer!



Methinks the gentleman doth protest too much. 
Wombat - your pix are AMAZING. 
And people, if you haven't hit his Flickr page, shame on you!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Kimberleigh said:


> Methinks the gentleman doth protest too much.
> Wombat - your pix are AMAZING.
> And people, if you haven't hit his Flickr page, shame on you!!!


 
Just flickr-ed and yup, nice shots.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Kimberleigh said:


> Methinks the gentleman doth protest too much.
> Wombat - your pix are AMAZING.
> And people, if you haven't hit his Flickr page, shame on you!!!



Thanks.. sorry I post to much.. not intended just get lost at times while the woman is sleeping or gone and get post happy.. I will watch that.


----------



## rainyday

EvilPrincess said:


> Rainy, I have used a Canon EOS with the stabilized lens, wow oh wow. You will love it. Even my pictures were almost good.



Oh cool. I have trouble with shake, especially with a telephoto lens on, so I think it will help me a lot. Going to have to wait until I stop putting the cat oncologist's children through college though lol.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Thanks.. sorry I post to much.. not intended just get lost at times while the woman is sleeping or gone and get post happy.. I will watch that.



My "protest too much" reference was to this Wombat. What on earth do you mean "so-so"?
I was absolutely not talking about being post happy. I'm glad someone is!


----------



## SocialbFly

love it love it, love it....

i am going to try and put a couple of mine here...

and i have a site that i have some of my favs posted at

http://groups.msn.com/2001OZVacationpics/shoebox.msnw


i use an olympus c770...but am always thinking about what is next...


----------



## SocialbFly

here is one i took at the Missouri Botanical Gardens during Chihuly nights...


----------



## SocialbFly

although i do have a lot of favs, i love the colors in this...


----------



## SocialbFly

I am so modest, haha, i have a wall at home with my pics, some as large as 16x20, and i am always happy to be able to say i took them...


----------



## mango

*Beautiful Di!!

 *


----------



## JelleyBean

But I am just a novice...using my old 35 mm camera lol my digital (NikonCP) is a piece of pooh...always breaking down. Someday I will get a new better one 
Social....your shots are very beautiful...Id put them on the wall as well!
Mostly my shots are nature and my dog  No idea how to put one in the link though lol
if you go to http://www.tailwagginsbakery.com/funstuff.htm you can see my Casey Lee in a photo contest ...he is the golden with the reindeer antlers lol vote!! 
I have so many photos I would love to know how to sell them to either a stock photography company or something...its a passion and I'd love to make it a on-the-side career. 
Hugs,
Kristin


----------



## daddyoh70

I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ20 which I love. It's big and kinda heavy, but it has a feel like I could drop in off the roof of my house and it would still work. I love lighthouses and anything water related... this is Drum Point Lighthouse in Solomons, MD.


----------



## SocialbFly

daddyoh, this is one for you, it is in australia, the town is Kiama, it was a pretty lighthouse, but an ugly day


----------



## SocialbFly

i had to post one more of my favs from Kiama, it was soo pretty, it is the Kiama blowhole in australia, just a great day for pics, lol.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

SocialbFly said:


> I am so modest, haha, i have a wall at home with my pics, some as large as 16x20, and i am always happy to be able to say i took them...



I would love to see this larger


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat




----------



## daddyoh70

This is a view from a 7th floor balcony of our hotel in Atlantis, Bahamas. Summer of 2006


----------



## SocialbFly

the pics in this have all been lovely, thank you all for sharing. It sure is a hobby i enjoy and obviously others too....

all i can say is wow!


----------



## stan_der_man

I've always liked photographing architecture, people and perspective, but I never made the leap to a good digital camera. Here are two pictures from my old Pentax AE Super, and a newer one from a recent vacation with my wifes digital camera.

What is a good entry level digital camera that doesn't have that annoying delay? (I have so many digital pics of people and animals blinking, looking down or away that it makes me want to scream...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## rainyday

Stan, I love the conceptualness (it _could_ be a word) of that middle one and the composition of the second and third ones.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

fa_man_stan said:


> I've always liked photographing architecture, people and perspective, but I never made the leap to a good digital camera. Here are two pictures from my old Pentax AE Super, and a newer one from a recent vacation with my wifes digital camera.
> 
> What is a good entry level digital camera that doesn't have that annoying delay? (I have so many digital pics of people and animals blinking, looking down or away that it makes me want to scream...)
> 
> fa_man_stan




It really depends on what type of photography 

Great photos by the way!!!!

Many of the kodaks are good and not expensive have a look at this

http://www.flickr.com/cameras/


----------



## Santaclear

I'm enjoying everyone's photos. Nice thread, Mr. Wombat!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Santaclear said:


> I'm enjoying everyone's photos. Nice thread, Mr. Wombat!



Thank you very much Stataclear

Here are a few more of mine

This is Olive our BBK big beautiful kitty







This is Lake Lou in Lynne Florida





This is our crazy dog her name is Dee Oh Gee






This is Lil Bit aka Cosmic Jans here aka TROUBLE!!!!!!!






YES she is that sassy!


----------



## fatlane

I'm just getting into photography and started out with a Canon A530. Can't slap on the fancy lenses, but it is my first manual control digital camera.






I like reflection shots, too.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

fatlane said:


> I'm just getting into photography and started out with a Canon A530. Can't slap on the fancy lenses, but it is my first manual control digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like reflection shots, too.




I am a reflection freak myself.. should look into joining flickr.com and visit my group hit miss maybe.. we are a hoot!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Despite having seen this thread title cruise by on newposts dozens of times.... 

Did anyone else misread it as this?: *Hi.. Is anyone into pornography?*

No? Just me? 

Alright then.


----------



## SocialbFly

thats a good one samantha. lolol


----------



## liz (di-va)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Thank you very much Stataclear
> Here are a few more of mine



that is the most glamorous cat shot ever! hehee. dang--


----------



## ATrueFA

Here is a shot I just snapped of the front of my house testing out a new lens...

Dave


----------



## daddyoh70

This is Kitten, put a lot of thought into her name





and this is Wishbone and Scooby, but taken with my camera phone, Kitten demands the high quality images


----------



## Esme

I've scanned the entire thread and I'm kind of bummed... or kind of a dork, because every time I read the title my brain says:

Is anyone into photography?

Nudge nudge,

Wink wink,

Know what I mean?

:doh: Okay, I feel better now.


----------



## Canonista

This is my first post here. Hi! 

I'm getting into photography and would like to move into being a part-time pro who would do weddings and news events in my spare time.

My gear is:

Canon XTi with battery grip & eyepiece extender, 24-70 f/2.8L, 70-200 f/2.8L, "Nifty Fifty" 50mm f/1.8, and 18-55 "kit" lens. I also have the Speedlite transmitter and a 430EX flash. I need at least one more flash. 

To shoot weddings I plan on getting an 85mm f/1.8 to go with the zooms that I already have. I need post-processing software more than lenses, though.

Here are some of my shots.


----------



## rainyday

Great photos, Canonista. Glad you were lured out of lurkdom. Do you like your battery grip? I've read some reviews that say it helps steady things, but I'm wondering if it's worth extra weight. Also, will you be shooting in raw? I'm assuming that's what you need the post-processing software for.


----------



## William

Damn!!!!

You have a lot of Flickr photos 

William http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/




Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?


----------



## Canonista

rainyday said:


> Great photos, Canonista. Glad you were lured out of lurkdom. Do you like your battery grip? I've read some reviews that say it helps steady things, but I'm wondering if it's worth extra weight. Also, will you be shooting in raw? I'm assuming that's what you need the post-processing software for.




Canon has some pretty decent PP software that comes with the camera, but I'm looking at buying CS2 for paying work. Of the pics I posted only the first one was shot in RAW and it was sharpened, desaturated, and custom white balance adjusted with Canon software.

The battery grip helps when you tip the camera on it's side to shoot. It has controls on it similar to the controls by the shutter. It's far more than just a grip extention and battery compartment. It is worth every penny, as is the little eyepiece extender that keeps your nose off the LCD screen.


----------



## Canonista

rainyday said:


> Great photos, Canonista. Glad you were lured out of lurkdom. Do you like your battery grip? I've read some reviews that say it helps steady things, but I'm wondering if it's worth extra weight. Also, will you be shooting in raw? I'm assuming that's what you need the post-processing software for.



Only the first image was shot in RAW. All the rest were max-resolution Jpeg. Canon has some pretty good software for adjusting color and white balance in RAW, but I'd like to add other effects and clone out picture defects for paying customers. CS2 will be my next big purchase.

I love my battery grip. It's got controls on the high side so when it's upturned you can still shoot with your hand in a natural position. It is much more than just a larger grip with room for batteries. It also permits the use of two batteries at once so you can go twice as long without changing them. 

If you have an XTi, also get the 15mm extended eyepiece. It keeps your nose off the LCD screen. I got one from Mom for Christmas and can't imagine not having one now. It's a very useful addition.


----------



## ATrueFA

I 2nd the extended eyepiece for the Canon...


Dave


----------



## William

If you have taken the train from NYC to Boston then you have been here


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/143/349026933_777d66ca6d.jpg?v=0

William




Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?


----------



## rainyday

Canonista said:


> Only the first image was shot in RAW. All the rest were max-resolution Jpeg. Canon has some pretty good software for adjusting color and white balance in RAW, but I'd like to add other effects and clone out picture defects for paying customers. CS2 will be my next big purchase.



Thanks for the eyepiece tip. I will look around for one of those. Maybe it will help me get more used to shooting with the viewfinder.

Also, if you can hold out a few months, CS3 will be worth your while. This is a Mac-oriented article, but a PC version will be coming out too.
http://www.macworld.com/2006/12/firstlooks/photoshopcs3/index.php

For those who already own CS2, you can try a beta version of it here:
http://labs.adobe.com/


----------



## ATrueFA

Rainy,
The eyepiece extender is model EP-EX15, you can get them for under $20 on Fleabay etc...


Dave


----------



## Cat

Hey, all you Rebel lovers, what kind of zoom lens do you use or would you recommend for the Canon XTi?

By the way, Rainy, I'm loooovin' my new XTi. I now fully understand your comment about the low light capabilities. Very, very cool!


----------



## Canonista

Cat said:


> Hey, all you Rebel lovers, what kind of zoom lens do you use or would you recommend for the Canon XTi?
> 
> By the way, Rainy, I'm loooovin' my new XTi. I now fully understand your comment about the low light capabilities. Very, very cool!



Try www.photography-on-the.net for Canon shooters.

Unless you're making posters beyond a certain megapixel count the only advantage is bragging rights. The real developments are in the software that processes the image. ISO may be the next megapixel as far as "mine's bigger" goes. The XTi only goes to 1600 while even some P&S cameras are going 3200 or more. Considering most of my shooting is done in low light my next DSLR will have a higher ISO so I can put the fast primes to good use.


----------



## stan_der_man

Thanks for the earlier complements and advice about digital cameras. Also great pictures! I definately have to make the leap to a good digital camera! 



Cosmic~Wombat said:


> ....
> Many of the kodaks are good and not expensive have a look at this
> http://www.flickr.com/cameras/




I took a look at some of the digital cameras. I noticed that the more expensive cameras ($1000 range) had fast "start up" times (0.18 seconds for example). I know this is a dumb question... Is that start up time the time from when you push the button and the camera actually snaps the picture? I would be more than happy with a lower end camera if only there wasn't that darn delay.

Here are a few more pics that I've taken with an older digital camera (which I was dumb enough to drop...)

One interesting thing, I recently met my birth mother and she is also into photography! An inhereted trait I guess...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Canonista

fa_man_stan said:


> One interesting thing, I recently met my birth mother and she is also into photography! An inhereted trait I guess...
> 
> fa_man_stan



I'm adoped as well. I met my bio-mom the same weekend Mother Theresa and Princess Diana died. She's not into anything I like, but I did learn that I got my "screw up the shot when the camera points my way" gene from her side of the family. Lots of middle fingers in her photo album.:doh:


----------



## Kimberleigh

Another reflection pic - this is in our local park.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Dandelion in January, upstate NY.


----------



## Risible

Canonista said:


> This is my first post here. Hi!
> 
> I'm getting into photography and would like to move into being a part-time pro who would do weddings and news events in my spare time.
> 
> My gear is:
> 
> Canon XTi with battery grip & eyepiece extender, 24-70 f/2.8L, 70-200 f/2.8L, "Nifty Fifty" 50mm f/1.8, and 18-55 "kit" lens. I also have the Speedlite transmitter and a 430EX flash. I need at least one more flash.
> 
> To shoot weddings I plan on getting an 85mm f/1.8 to go with the zooms that I already have. I need post-processing software more than lenses, though.[MG]



Okay, guy. You're photos are _awesome_. I have a little Nikon Coolpix and I really like it, but my hubby has talking lately about getting an SLR camera. Do you think with an SLR (and it'd have to be digital; I'm not interested in developing my own negatives) with the proper lenses that I can take pictures approaching the quality of yours?

I was super-impressed with the food pic you've posted in the Foodee Board thread you started on fav dishes/fav restaurant. You're taking us to a whole new food pic quality level in the Foodee Board  !


----------



## Risible

Kimberleigh said:


> Dandelion in January, upstate NY.



Beautiful picture, Kim. Many times it's the small things that count, huh?

BTW (and completely off topic, here, guys) Kim, we're looking into getting both bumblebees and honeybees for this summer. I'm waiting word back from Koppert for the bumblebees and planning on checking out the local honeybee society at their once-a-month meeting soon. Yay!

Sorry. Continue as you were, people.

​


----------



## Canonista

Risible said:


> Okay, guy. You're photos are _awesome_. I have a little Nikon Coolpix and I really like it, but my hubby has talking lately about getting an SLR camera. Do you think with an SLR (and it'd have to be digital; I'm not interested in developing my own negatives) with the proper lenses that I can take pictures approaching the quality of yours?
> 
> I was super-impressed with the food pic you've posted in the Foodee Board thread you started on fav dishes/fav restaurant. You're taking us to a whole new food pic quality level in the Foodee Board  !




Thank you. You're too kind.

My only wish with the food shot was that I had more light. If I had the speedlite transmitter when I took that shot I could have used my flash from a remote location (above) . From where I shot the pic if I'd had the light on the camera it would have thrown all sorts of shadows.

That was my son's plate. I had Kung Pao beef.

As far as the fire pics I had just shot my son's field trip and heard about the fire on the radio. It was my first day out with the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM lens and in reviewing the day's shots I can really see the learning curve. There were a lot more throw aways at the beginning of the day.

I'll get better when I start taking classes and shooting more.


----------



## rainyday

Cat said:


> By the way, Rainy, I'm loooovin' my new XTi. I now fully understand your comment about the low light capabilities. Very, very cool!



Yay! I'm glad you're loving yours too. And that low light thing is so cool. the only thing I dislike is that in low light it totally strips hair of shine and makes it look totally flat, but I guess any camera would probably do that in that light.


Stan, where were you on holiday when you took those photos? That pool (seen through the window) looks delicious!

Kimberleigh, even though I tend toward portraiture, architecture and sky pictures, you guys are making me want to go experiment with reflections!


----------



## William

The Ferry from Long Island to Connecticut


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/138/349394752_6f9ff05011.jpg?v=0


----------



## Michelle

I just found this thread and love it.

Wombat, your pictures are lovely. The one with the bird and the fish is incredible. How does one find the patience for something like that? Impressive!

Canonista. I think I recognize that burning building and where you are in the post a picture of yourself thread. We might live in the same town in MI. Great photos.


----------



## Canonista

Michelle said:


> Canonista. I think I recognize that burning building and where you are in the post a picture of yourself thread. We might live in the same town in MI. Great photos.



It was the fire at the old warehouse on Kalamazoo St in Lansing.


----------



## Canonista

Michelle,

If you see this little Jeep around town it's mine. Give me a wave!


----------



## swamptoad

Wow!!!

This is a great thread full of wonderful pictures. I do a lot of picture taking. I'm not quite sure of what to share but I like seeing all of the various pictures already contributed to this thread. :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly

this pic i just framed and it is one of my personal favs...it looks so good matted in white in a black frame, i am soo pleased with it....i love taking pics, love it love it love it....


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Michelle said:


> I just found this thread and love it.
> 
> Wombat, your pictures are lovely. The one with the bird and the fish is incredible. How does one find the patience for something like that? Impressive!
> 
> Canonista. I think I recognize that burning building and where you are in the post a picture of yourself thread. We might live in the same town in MI. Great photos.



Thanks Michelle. The waiting was easy, I just sat out on my dock for about 2 hours one afternoon. The whole set is on my flickr pages if you would like to see that poor catfish get stalked


----------



## Canonista

Here's some of my photography taken yesterday evening at a peace vigil in East Lansing, MI.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Canonista said:


> Here's some of my photography taken yesterday evening at a peace vigil in East Lansing, MI.




humm ok then


----------



## SocialbFly

no other photos??? come on, show us your wares (or um, photos??)


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

SocialbFly said:


> no other photos??? come on, show us your wares (or um, photos??)



Sure here goes


----------



## adrianTX

Great thread, but when I first saw it on the forum page I thought it said "anyone into pornography?".....either my mind is in the gutter or I need a new prescription


----------



## SocialbFly

you were not alone, it has been thought of before, lol


----------



## Santaclear

SocialbFly said:


> this pic i just framed and it is one of my personal favs...it looks so good matted in white in a black frame, i am soo pleased with it....i love taking pics, love it love it love it....



Absolutely gorgeous, Socialb, you do really excellent work! (Um, but what is it?) 

View attachment ShawsNightPics 016b.jpg


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

SocialbFly said:


> you were not alone, it has been thought of before, lol



This is beautiful! Very well captured


----------



## SocialbFly

it is the Chihuley glass on display (or it was) at night, here is the daytime version, that was the night time version, it is beautiful yellow spirally glass....mounted on a wood frame....


----------



## mango

*Here are afew more pics I took on my journey through Baja California a year ago.



The road to Bahia de San Luis Gonzaga*








*Bahia Coyote*








*The pelicans in Muertos Bay near La Paz*








*The road to Mulege & the Sea of Cortez*


----------



## SocialbFly

that last pic is so gorgeous Mango...i always did love how the fog rolls in over stuff out there....and that water, so beautiful....makes me want to go swimming..


----------



## stan_der_man

Hey SocialB and Mango,
Great pics! Sometimes it seems like you see things so incredible that you have to take a picture. Recognizing them and framing the image in the right way seems to be the art.

Here are some more random pics from life as I've seen it...  

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man

A few more...


----------



## Kimberleigh

Here's a couple from today's dog walk.


----------



## daddyoh70

Here is a shot of the Ben Franklin Bridge. Philadelphia, PA looking over at Camden, NJ.


----------



## Tina

Di, Dale Chihuly is my favorite glass artist. His work is amazing, and I am particularly enamored of some of this older stuff, but the new is fabulous, too.

I am really enjoying looking at the pictures in this thread; we have so many talented photographers here!


----------



## Tina

Here are a few of mine. I am no pro, obviously, but sometimes I get a decent shot from the camera.
















Dunno who this couple is, but thought they looked sweet together.


----------



## Tina

Some I took several years ago for a photography class, so 35mm, not digital.











One can find faces in this one, which is what I like best about it...


----------



## Santaclear

Very nice work, everyone! :smitten: Kimberleigh, you sure how to frame those shots beautifully (unless you're doing it in cropping afterwards, but the result is still the same.)

And I dig the textures, Tina! I don't recognize any of the faces in the last one except for one guy is kinda familiar.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Santaclear said:


> Very nice work, everyone! :smitten: Kimberleigh, you sure how to frame those shots beautifully (unless you're doing it in cropping afterwards, but the result is still the same.)
> 
> And I dig the textures, Tina! I don't recognize any of the faces in the last one except for one guy is kinda familiar.



Thanks Santa - those are raw off the chip, except for being resized and the copyright.

I got a PM earlier this week that one of the first ones I posted in this thread is going around in an email about looking at things differently. 
I'm flattered, but I really wish the public understood about using photos. Just because there's no visible copyright on the photo doesn't mean it's free for anyone to use anywhere. 
*NO, I am not, REPEAT, NO, I am not accusing any member of Dims of stealing. * 
The internet is wide open, it's my own fault for not putting my name on them.


----------



## Tina

Kimberleigh said:


> Hey wombat - I use a Minolta too.
> 
> Here's one for you, and bugs and flowers are about my favorite things to shoot.



Hey, Kim, I saw this a while ago and it looked familiar. Realized it is in an email making the rounds. Is this your work? It's great.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Yes - that's mine. 

Someone else dropped me a PM a few days ago about the email. 
I'd really like to see the email if anyone has received it and still has it, please PM me and I'll give you my email addy to forward it...tanks!


----------



## SocialbFly

Kim, the email came at least a month or more ago, before the thread ever started, and it wasnt from a dimensions person...i dont have the email, but remember the shot distinctly...cause it killed me that i didnt notice the rocks in it...but anyway, as i said, it wasnt a dims poster, it was not a size acceptence person...just a regular person, one of my work friends, but i cant remember which one...and the email was a multiple forward, so who knows...but it was way before this thread....thanks


----------



## Kimberleigh

SocialbFly said:


> Kim, the email came at least a month or more ago, before the thread ever started, and it wasnt from a dimensions person...i dont have the email, but remember the shot distinctly...cause it killed me that i didnt notice the rocks in it...but anyway, as i said, it wasnt a dims poster, it was not a size acceptence person...just a regular person, one of my work friends, but i cant remember which one...and the email was a multiple forward, so who knows...but it was way before this thread....thanks



SocialbFly - No worries - and like I said earlier -* it's my own fault for not having a copyright on the pic.* I'm not blaming anyone. Some random person could have easily lifted it; there are always plenty of unregistered "guests" perusing the site, doing god knows what. 
I really just wanted to see how the photo fit in with the words...it's not a biggie.


----------



## Tina

Wow, that's kind of a mix, eh? A compliment that someone loved it enough to use it, but it would have been nice to have been credited. Sorry I don't have the email.


----------



## swamptoad

I enjoy taking pictures. It's a fun hobby. Here's some pictures that I have taken:

View attachment Holly Scoggin.JPG


View attachment Picture 012.jpg


View attachment Josh.JPG


View attachment Picture 017.jpg


View attachment kitten and hunter2.JPG


----------



## missaf

Four more of my past work:

An old house in New Hampshire
Whale Watching-- we saw more seals than whales!
Action shot at the Renaissance Faire
The back of Ronald Reagan's tombstone.


----------



## Santaclear

Kimberleigh said:


> I got a PM earlier this week that one of the first ones I posted in this thread is going around in an email about looking at things differently.
> I'm flattered, but I really wish the public understood about using photos. Just because there's no visible copyright on the photo doesn't mean it's free for anyone to use anywhere.
> *NO, I am not, REPEAT, NO, I am not accusing any member of Dims of stealing. *
> The internet is wide open, it's my own fault for not putting my name on them.



That sucks, but is indirectly flattering, just not fair that you not get credit. I don't think many people who steal photos still think they're "public domain" - they do it simply because they CAN. (I shouldn't talk - I've posted stolen Don Johnson and chicken photos all over Dimensions.)


----------



## Aliena

Santaclear said:


> (I shouldn't talk - I've posted stolen Don Johnson and chicken photos all over Dimensions.)



And chickens everywhere are uniting so they may capture you and peck you to death! 


View attachment chickens.jpg



ETA: Don Johnson's publicist said Don's just happy his picture is still circulating.


----------



## Carrie

I didn't take these, my ex-hubby did, but I saw this thread and wanted to share them. He's had no training whatsoever, is completely self-taught. I think he's very gifted, especially with black and white subjects. These are pictures he took of our pets (with the exception of the Weimaraner, who was on loan).


----------



## Tina

Wow, those _are_ great, Carrie. Each one has real personality. So many great photographers in this thread.


----------



## Santaclear

Aliena said:


> And chickens everywhere are uniting so they may capture you and peck you to death!



They'll nevah get meee!  Hah! :huh: Punks!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Please come to flickr.com (follow my link) it is free and only takes a yahoo sign in because yahoo owns the company and lets face it.. damn near everyone has one of those! I would love to have some of you on my contact list! Here is my favorite of the day


----------



## ZainTheInsane

I love photography!

I need to get back into it...I sorta dropped out of it for a long time because my camera broke, and I couldn't afford a new one...and then I got a worm virus which forced me to reformat...which of course scrapped my entire store of pictures, some I didn't even have negatives or photos of.

I really need a good scanner so I can show off more of my artistic side.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

"I really need a good scanner so I can show off more of my artistic side"

Where are you located? I have two scanners just sitting here getting covered in dust. one is older but damn good quality and a bit large but the other is small. If you would like I will run by the post office later today and see what it would cost to send one to you. That is all I would want back is shipping charges.
Just let us know.. contact info on profile


----------



## Kimberleigh

These are from today - I'm rather pleased.


----------



## Tina

Wow. That last one is striking, Kim. Very moody and beautiful.


----------



## ATrueFA

Here are some pics I took at Agecroft Hall and Virginia House in Richmond years ago:


Dave


----------



## daddyoh70

This was taken at the Calvert Marine Musuem in Solomons, Maryland,


----------



## Kimberleigh

TrueFa - those are lovely, especially the last one!

Daddyoh - that's beautiful. Did you shoot in b&w or do that in post-processing?


----------



## daddyoh70

Kimberleigh said:


> Daddyoh - that's beautiful. Did you shoot in b&w or do that in post-processing?



Thanks. The digital camera I have let's you shoot in B/W, Sepia, Warm, Cool etc. But to answer your question, it was shot in B/W.


----------



## Kimberleigh

This is the southern shore of Lake Ontario. 
30 mile an hour winds, 19 degrees today. Balmy, comparatively


----------



## SocialbFly

lovely pics, i hvent taken any more recently than christmas but here are some more i love...


----------



## SocialbFly

i dont know where the other pics went that i had attached, but here they are again, grrr...lol


----------



## Kimberleigh

bumpity bump...S'Bfly - that surf pic is awesome!!!

Think Spring...
This egg image has been rolling around in my head for a couple of weeks. Someone gave me the Araucana eggs, they're so lovely...





This is what's going on at my house - the daffodils are literally leaping out of the ground. I like the composition of this one too.


----------



## imfree

I don't have a lot of money to put into equipment, but I enjoy
taking digital pictures and working them in Picture It! 99. I am into electronics,
so I built a On-Location DVD Recording Rig and enjoy Videography as well.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

imfree said:


> I don't have a lot of money to put into equipment, but I enjoy
> taking digital pictures and working them in Picture It! 99. I am into electronics,
> so I built a On-Location DVD Recording Rig and enjoy Videography as well.



That is cool.. I have several digitals none of great quality. I still love my slr body cameras and the lenses. I would love to see some of your work (if it is already here forgive me but I didn't read the name of the person that posted this) 
The photos posted so far though.. really are awesome! I just took over 300 pics at 75 mph being the pass. in a car from Kilgore Texas to Alice Texas.. that damn crazy drivin' woman of mine!

OH we met Neal McCoy (country singer was the singing cowboy on the Pee Wee Play House show) but he cut his hair so now just looks like a big ear havin fella. He wouldn't let me take his pic so I just snuck a few of him from my hotel room walking with his big texas hat.. also got some of his bus though.. and a video meh.. i am rambling.


----------



## imfree

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> That is cool.. I have several digitals none of great quality. I still love my slr body cameras and the lenses. I would love to see some of your work (if it is already here forgive me but I didn't read the name of the person that posted this)
> The photos posted so far though.. really are awesome! I just took over 300 pics at 75 mph being the pass. in a car from Kilgore Texas to Alice Texas.. that damn crazy drivin' woman of mine!
> 
> OH we met Neal McCoy (country singer was the singing cowboy on the Pee Wee Play House show) but he cut his hair so now just looks like a big ear havin fella. He wouldn't let me take his pic so I just snuck a few of him from my hotel room walking with his big texas hat.. also got some of his bus though.. and a video meh.. i am rambling.


 Here you go, Cosmic Wombat. The Video Rig and A CD cover I did
for a friend at church. Neither the DSC or Video Rig are much, but I survive
on a small VA pension and my SSDI has not started yet.View attachment 17112


View attachment 17113


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

imfree said:


> Here you go, Cosmic Wombat. The Video Rig and A CD cover I did
> for a friend at church. Neither the DSC or Video Rig are much, but I survive
> on a small VA pension and my SSDI has not started yet.View attachment 17112
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113


Cool.. I am sure lightning would strike me if I went in a church!


----------



## swamptoad

Ok, I'll share some more.  

When it snowed a lot last month, here's a picture I took:

View attachment snowytree.JPG


And the park:

View attachment snowypark.JPG


A skyview picture from inside an airplane of Minneapolis:

View attachment skyview.JPG


I took this picture in Arkansas:

View attachment reflections.JPG


----------



## imfree

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Cool.. I am sure lightning would strike me if I went in a church!


 I deserve the lightning strike more than you do, believe me!
GOD forgives me, anyway, and despite my conditions and poverty,
I'm well, rich, and thriving. HE is so good!


----------



## fatgirlflyin




----------



## swamptoad

Kimberleigh said:


> These are from today - I'm rather pleased.




Those are beautiful.

I'm really liking this thread. I love picture threads. Awesome pictures from so many of you. :bow: :happy:


----------



## Canonista

I've been playing with black & white lately. All of these are results of my photography and post-processing work.






This is my girlfriend's daughter at last Sunday's beauty pagaent. She's 13!


----------



## Cat

A photo from last week. Like a breath of fresh air... 

View attachment spring.jpg


----------



## Tina

Canonista said:


> This is my girlfriend's daughter at last Sunday's beauty pagaent. She's 13!








Canon... _13?????_ She looks closer to 23 than 13!


----------



## Kimberleigh

Cat said:


> A photo from last week. Like a breath of fresh air...



Eye poppin! lovely shot Cat!


----------



## imfree

I've been known to do fun and imaginative things with a tripod and
a remote left-click on my trackball mouse.


----------



## Canonista

Tina said:


> Canon... _13?????_ She looks closer to 23 than 13!



Would you believe she kicked her last boyfriend to the curb for cheating on her? Some guys are dumb....:doh:


----------



## SocialbFly

cheating, boyfiend.....13????????????

regardless the pics are lovely...and Cat, you are right, that is spring for sure...


----------



## Cat

...especially since I cropped it down, it reminds me of an evening aerial photo with the multi-lane highway on the left and the faint country roads on the right. Of course the bright spot is the center of the city.


----------



## daddyoh70

Been back to Solomons Island, MD and thought I'd share some more pics. I love the dramatic changes when I use sepia. I'll post the original pic then the altered photo. These are pics from a self guided tour of the Drum Point Lighthouse. Rather than start a whole new photography thread, I figured I'd just bump this one

This is the dining area










And this is the spare bedroom










I should be posting more, plus I have some other pics to share, hope you like them


----------



## Cat

Wow! Sepia definitely changes the tone...ummm...and the tone of the photos. 
Very cool way to enhance the feel of the place.


----------



## daddyoh70

Here is a little church on the main road in town






Stupid Seagulls ( said in a Homer Simpson voice)


----------



## Cat

I see your seagull and raise you a dozen: 

View attachment seagull.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Cat said:


> I see your seagull and raise you a dozen:



You are one brave woman. That's a rather dangerous location you're in


----------



## Cat

It was taken along the Great Salt Lake. Anytime you're out there, you're likely to get pelted. Best to bring some old bread and play along...
Seagulls are the state bird of Utah and are protected, so don't be throwing the bread like ya wanna kill 'em...ya hear?


----------



## daddyoh70

No harm will come to the Seagulls. Oddly enough, my wife and I were just talking about potential future vacations and Utah was one of the prospects. Great Salt Lake, Bryce Canyon, Four Corners, Zion National Park, etc. etc. If we go, I'll remember to bring an umbrella


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, am I into photography?

Take a look at this pic and judge yourself...






That photo was taken by my GF... Do you see that little blue dot in front of me?


----------



## Timberwolf

Here are some pics taken by myself in similar poses as the one you see above:





^This is that small blue dot in front of me...


----------



## Cat

daddyoh70 said:


> No harm will come to the Seagulls. Oddly enough, my wife and I were just talking about potential future vacations and Utah was one of the prospects. Great Salt Lake, Bryce Canyon, Four Corners, Zion National Park, etc. etc. If we go, I'll remember to bring an umbrella




The Salt Lake is...ummm...probably the most disappointing of the attractions here. The public access points are all falling apart, the lake is very low water wise, and it's just generally smelly. Oh, then there's the birds...

That being said, Bryce, Zions and Arches (my favorite) are definitely worth the trip. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Arches is so oddly other-world like -- almost like you're entering a fake Disney landscape. I would bet hiking through much of Bryce is like that too, but in a different way. Anyway, like I said...very much worth the trip. If you end up going to all three, the National Park pass will be your best bet...and you can use it for the rest of the year to gain admission to other National Parks.


----------



## Cat

Great closeups, Timberwolf!


----------



## snuggletiger

I wish I could take neat pics like that. I had some great pics I took with my camera phone on vacation, but then I spilled a vanilla milkshake on the phone and the photos are lost forever.


----------



## daddyoh70

Cat said:


> The Salt Lake is...ummm...probably the most disappointing of the attractions here. The public access points are all falling apart, the lake is very low water wise, and it's just generally smelly. Oh, then there's the birds...
> 
> That being said, Bryce, Zions and Arches (my favorite) are definitely worth the trip. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Arches is so oddly other-world like -- almost like you're entering a fake Disney landscape. I would bet hiking through much of Bryce is like that too, but in a different way. Anyway, like I said...very much worth the trip. If you end up going to all three, the National Park pass will be your best bet...and you can use it for the rest of the year to gain admission to other National Parks.




Thanks for the tip. I've been checking a lot of pics posted on Google Earth and some of the stuff is breathtaking. 

Also like the closeups Timberwolf!!!


----------



## Timberwolf

Cat said:


> Great closeups, Timberwolf!


Thanx. :bow:

Love your pic of the seagulls, Cat.

All the other pics in this thread (too many to metion them all) are great, too!

Great Thread idea, Cosmic Wombat!


----------



## daddyoh70

I've got squatters







I now have to check where the mother bird is before I enter my back yard. The nest is built on a post next to the gate that leads to my yard. I was having Alfred Hitchcock flashbacks before I knew the nest was there. Momma was not to happy with me just barging in. But then she was only protecting her babies


----------



## Kimberleigh

bump da bump

Alien landscapes? 
No, a limestone boulder, battered and water worn, clad in moss and lichen, left by a glacier that melted ten thousand years ago. 

Post processed into b&w.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Kimberleigh said:


> I'm not even sure what photography is anymore, with the digital breakthrough, it is the most accessible "art" - just about anyone can point and shoot and get something worth looking at.



I agree that with today's cameras most everybody can get a shot that is in focus, however I find that all the bells and whistles on the digital cameras actually interfere with artistic endeavors. For example, if I want to shoot someone a little off center to get a certain background, the camera forces the center onto the person in order to focus. I've also noticed that if I want to take a picture of something from overhead, the camera has some weird angle sensor and it tries to switch to a portrait instead of landscape layout. It can be kind of aggravating. For everyday use it works, but for the other stuff I need a manual focus camera.


----------



## SocialbFly

i dont agree, i think you can have a lot of creative ability with the digitals of today, the first digital i got was a 1.3 mp in 89...since then, it has come so far, i have an olympus sp550 UZ and there is so much programming you can do...it is impressive and my camera is only one of the cheaper ones out there, the other cameras have even more ability than mine (i wanted mine for the zoom)...

play around with other types, i am sure you will find one that fits your needs and wants....i dont know what i would do without my camera....


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## SocialbFly

those are awesome, i love nighttime photography, i just need to practice at it more...


----------



## vardon_grip

I didn't really get into photography until later in life. I feel silly sometimes because I took the Strong Interest Inventory while in high school and it said that photography was something that would be a good career choice for me. Better late than never I guess. I have been working as a cameraman/focus puller in the film industry for 12 years, mostly in commercials and music videos. I also work as a videographer and dabble as a headshot photographer on the side. I strive to capture an image that inspires thought or evokes emotion. With luck and inspiration, I hope to get there. 
My equipment: 
Nikon D100 (Nikon-20mm/2.8, 50mm/1.4, 60mm macro/2.8 105mm/2.8 70-200mm/2.8 Tamaron-28-200mm/3.5-5.6 Lensbaby 2.0) 
Nikon F5 
Mamiya 645 (80mm/2.8) 
Holga 120 (Cheap plastic Medium format camera) 
Lomo 4 shot (Cheap plastic 4 shot, no viewing system camera-way cool!)


----------



## SocialbFly

Beautiful work, the baby is especially gorgeous...
wow...great job...


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, I feel like I should contribute another pic...






Taken at the Baltic Sea near Wismar on Oct. 2nd, 2007...


----------



## swamptoad

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I feel like I should contribute another pic...
> Taken at the Baltic Sea near Wismar on Oct. 2nd, 2007...



I really like this photograph! Excellent job, Chris! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad

Here's some "halloweenish" pictures that I have taken.

View attachment Picture 076.jpg


View attachment Picture 056.jpg


----------



## Cat

Here's a couple of my Halloweeny best from the last two weeks: 

View attachment IMG_2360.JPG


View attachment IMG_2607.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Wow, Cat! 

I really like that spooky house picture. Its a very, very good picture! :bow:


----------



## CAMellie

I just wanted to express my awe at some of the talent I've seen exhibited on this thread. I have NO artistic bent whatsoever, so things like photography just amaze me. You all are very talented. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Bafta1

Could someone tell me how to attach images to posts? I'd really like to join in!


----------



## Jes

Begin a post.
Scroll to find ADDITIONAL OPTIONS and click. Then browse and upload--keeping in mind that the size allowed is small, so you might need to resize.

Which I never do, so most of the pix I post here are just in my mind.

Or elsewhere with no one commenting! 

luck!


----------



## Bafta1

Does anyone knows how to resize files?... (Sorry for all the demanding questions. I'm really not good with technology).


----------



## Jes

Oy.

Ok, bafta, why don't we do this. We'll all close our eyes, and you describe for us, in vivid detail, what the photo illustrates. K? 

Or better yet, do us a stick figure drawing of it and post that.


----------



## Bafta1

Hey! I think I was successful! It wasn't my first choice of photo to share, but it's a start. This one is a sign post in New York. It's shadowed by the smoke that pours forth of every manhole. It's in the Lower East Side which is an area rich in Jewish history. 

View attachment SP_A0154.jpg


----------



## Bafta1

And this was taken in my first week in NY. I was in love with the city. To turn a corner and see this giant testament to American greatness was amazing. It was my first time in the States. 

View attachment Empire State.jpg


----------



## Bafta1

And this is my beautiful hound, Jacopo, in my garden. And I apologise for boring anyone with my pics. I feel as though I made some really dull choices of photo. This one is one of my favourites though. I love this dog so much. 

View attachment Der Keylev inem gortn.JPG


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Great pics, Bafta! Great captions, too!! Welcome to America and please enjoy your stay.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## swamptoad

Bafta1, nice pics! Glad you got it sorta figured out! :happy:

Surlysomething, I really like your pictures too. I love the cloudy sky and the view of the lake. :bow:

Here's some more "Halloweenish" errr.... spooky pics that I took using my digital camera. I basically took a normal picture and then here's the "negative" which to me looked kinda creepy. 

This is a rather diminuitive lighthouse upon the shoreline of Lake Minnewaska

View attachment spooky.jpg


View attachment l_2bb80d43257bf9629da271f45f680665.jpg


View attachment l_77eb1ce38ac198f1f6467816bebe873f.jpg


Moonlight reflection on Lake Minnewaska of Minnesota

View attachment l_47fca958d6495f88ef0ec322cd7fcd46.jpg


Couple of "spooky" kittens 

View attachment kittens.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment _resize.jpg


View attachment IMG_0216-400x400_resize.jpg


View attachment IMG_0404-400x400_resize.jpg


View attachment l_2832ffdb1ac42cd994f274f051ab9f18.jpg


----------



## Kimberleigh

Swamptoad - those Halloween ones are GREAT! and I love the pelicans too.

Nice work everyone - keep 'em coming.


----------



## themadhatter

I don't consider myself a photographer, but I enjoy thinking I can sometimes take a good picture! Here are some I'm actually happy with... the first is scott's hut at cape evans, the second is observation hill in the evening in october, and the last is white island, sometime in february...or something like in that order. They were taken with a crap camera though.


----------



## Surlysomething

swamptoad said:


> Surlysomething, I really like your pictures too. I love the cloudy sky and the view of the lake. :bow:
> 
> 
> Moonlight reflection on Lake Minnewaska of Minnesota



I like this one!


----------



## Timberwolf

You want something spooky?

How about this?


----------



## themadhatter

Ok, three more, that's all. These are all at Hut Point in February. The pinkish one is with sunglasses over the lens.


----------



## Bafta1

Swamptoad, I really like the negative-style ones. I had no idea you could do that with a digital camera. I'm too attached to my 35mm to break into digital. I like your photos: the moonlight is lovely. And are those birds pelicans?


----------



## swamptoad

Bafta1 said:


> Swamptoad, I really like the negative-style ones. I had no idea you could do that with a digital camera. I'm too attached to my 35mm to break into digital. I like your photos: the moonlight is lovely. And are those birds pelicans?




Yes, those are white pelicans. Somewhere else in this thread, Mango shared some pictures of pelicans too, of a different color. I think that they were gray (?) Thanks for the compliments. 

Chris, I love that spooky tree!

Kimberleigh, thanks much for the compliments, too. :bow:

Themadhatter, those are some very awesome pictures!


----------



## themadhatter

swamptoad said:


> Yes, those are white pelicans. Somewhere else in this thread, Mango shared some pictures of pelicans too, of a different color. I think that they were gray (?) Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Chris, I love that spooky tree!
> 
> Kimberleigh, thanks much for the compliments, too. :bow:
> 
> Themadhatter, those are some very awesome pictures!



Thanks man.


----------



## Timberwolf

Another one.






Or two.


----------



## swamptoad

Chris, these are some great pictures. Did you find these or take them yourself?

Very good photographs! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf

All taken by myself...

Thanx! :bow:


----------



## Cat

Great shots, everyone! Keep 'em coming!

I captured this near a Nevada ghosttown on Wednesday. 
Since it's the "holiday season", I thought it was appropriate. 

View attachment IMG_2686.JPG


----------



## Cat

The north shore of Lake Superior on a coldish October day, a couple of weeks ago: (Oh, and "a road to nowhere" on the way up to the northshore, too.) 

View attachment IMG_2438.JPG


View attachment IMG_2453.JPG


View attachment IMG_2411.jpg


View attachment IMG_2442.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Nice photos, Cat! :bow:

Here's a random photo selection that I took:

View attachment bird.jpg


View attachment l_1e87333cc847eb5083cf19f984c0c9ca.jpg


View attachment l_8411e29c527ab364b1ab6c6939a312b0.jpg


View attachment l_5855744bfcd6de9b5f5a541af0a255c2.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf

Nice pics, swamptoad!

And as it is Helloween... another spooky pic...


----------



## themadhatter

Alright, I was browsing my photos again (yeah most of them are allll of the same place), but I liked this one. It's a couple of pairs of 100-year old skis in Scott's Hut at Cape Evans. It's incredible how well-preserved everything is there...


----------



## latinshygirl92377

i took these pics a few years back but there still my favorite pics that i took. I live like 20 minutes away from the beach and we decided to go and after a while of being there we started seeing these clouds so here you go:

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds5.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds4.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds2.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds1.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i took these pics a few years back but there still my favorite pics that i took. I live like 20 minutes away from the beach and we decided to go and after a while of being there we started seeing these clouds so here you go:
> 
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds5.jpg
> 
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds4.jpg
> 
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds2.jpg
> 
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a362/phoeberocha/clouds1.jpg



I saw a pig... and a horsey!


----------



## Cat

I just posted this to my blog, but thought it would be fun here, too:

"A stark reminder that childhood does end, it gets overgrown and forgotten in a far away field."

Or

"A reminder that the wilds of childhood spirit lives!"


----------



## daddyoh70

Here are a couple pics from a recent trip to NYC


----------



## Danyellebbw

These first few were taken in my back yard
















These were some curious Swans in the river...











Taken at a lake near my house just before the sun went down





And the last one I took looking down at the river from a look out point.


----------



## Bafta1

daddyoh70 said:


> Here are a couple pics from a recent trip to NYC



Oh they're beautiful! Well done! I especially like the first one. What a lovely post to share. Thank you.


----------



## daddyoh70

Danyellebbw said:


> These first few were taken in my back yard


 .....

Beautiful pics Danyelle!!!!

In this one, I thought I was driving into Stephen King's latest movie. This was taken about 8 o'clock in the morning. Businesses and schools were opening late because the fog was so thick...


----------



## latinshygirl92377

here are some pictures that i took last night, my friend denise and i went to dinner and then we decided to take a drive and we saw that the carnival was in town, so we drove by and i snapped some pictures of it. I love the lights and the way they came out.











And here is one that i took last month while i took a trip to houston, Texas. I took these while we are driving on the expressway and the colors are soo pretty. I love this specific picture that i took.






I love this Thread!.....


----------



## SocialbFly

great pics everyone, i thought i would throw some new ones in the barrel...from my recent trip to the grand canyon...


----------



## sweet&fat

From a recent trip to Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Water in PA... so beautiful!


----------



## daddyoh70

One more from NYC. This is a building on Canal St., i believe. I just thought it looked cool, plus it housed a Starbucks!!


----------



## sweet&fat

daddyoh70- that's the former offices of the Hong Kong Bank (was originally built as the HQ of the Golden Pacific National Bank) on Canal and Centre. Built in the early 1980s, I think. Just in case you're interested in random trivia!


----------



## daddyoh70

sweet&fat said:


> daddyoh70- that's the former offices of the Hong Kong Bank (was originally built as the HQ of the Golden Pacific National Bank) on Canal and Centre. Built in the early 1980s, I think. Just in case you're interested in random trivia!



Actually, I am...thank you :bow: I believe East Bank was another name on one of the canopys


----------



## Cat

Beautiful shots, everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## daddyoh70

These were taken near the Hagley Museum, where the DuPonts got their start. I took the pics from a public area across the river from the actual museum. This is about 5-10 minutes from my house. I was hoping to get here before all the leaves fell, but maybe next year.


----------



## Bafta1

I'll swap! My house for yours?


----------



## daddyoh70

Bafta1 said:


> I'll swap! My house for yours?



Believe me, there are times when I would love nothing more than to take you up on that offer


----------



## Tooz

I take some pictures sometimes. I have another one I like, but I have to find it.

Got them. First one is in Boston, second is on Cape Cod in the town of Sandwich.


----------



## JMCGB

sweet&fat said:


> From a recent trip to Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Water in PA... so beautiful!



One of my favorite houses of all time. I need to get my ass up there to check it out, only a couple of hours away. One of these days. Great photos Sweet&fat.


----------



## mejix

bought my first digital camera a couple of weeks ago. went out today to the park at the end of my street to try it. im technologically challenged but the camera did all the work. i guess thats why they call them point and shoot.


----------



## goofy girl

I luuuurve taking pics


----------



## swamptoad

These are some pictures that I have taken myself with an added effect:

View attachment suntree1.jpg


View attachment sunset.jpg


View attachment sunset artsy 1.jpg


View attachment pelicans.jpg


View attachment bridge.jpg


I hope you like 'em! :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

Pictures of my sister and I

View attachment SMI8LES.jpg


View attachment lisa and jeff.jpg


View attachment jeff1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## swamptoad

A couple pictures that I didn't take but I had fun playing with effects and colors...


View attachment courtney4.jpg


View attachment courtney2.JPG



A picture of Hot Springs, Ark edge detection effect....


View attachment hot springs.jpg


A view of Lake Minnewaska in Minnesota...

View attachment Jeff 064-1.jpg


A tunnel in Minnesota with added effects

View attachment nature 029.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

JMCGB said:


> One of my favorite houses of all time. I need to get my ass up there to check it out, only a couple of hours away. One of these days. Great photos Sweet&fat.



Just saw this- thanks! All I can say is that the house is ENTIRELY worth the trip. Some FLW houses are kind of blah, but this one... down to the details... is fantastic!!! Take pics and post plz!


----------



## swamptoad

This is a picture of my nephew Leo that I took quite some time ago and felt like sharing. :wubu:

View attachment l_2aa7c8ec5f72d62f861619a610093456.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

Sorry... I couldn't resist "enhancing" the last photo.


----------



## swamptoad

fa_man_stan said:


> Sorry... I couldn't resist "enhancing" the last photo.



I love that last photo Stan! 

and I wish I could rep you for the laugh :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

swamptoad said:


> This is a picture of my nephew Leo that I took quite some time ago and felt like sharing. :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 33632


 

awww, what a cutie!


----------



## swamptoad

Surlysomething said:


> awww, what a cutie!



Thank-you. 

He's quite a cutie. And he's a bit older now with a head full of red hair. I'll have to find more pictures later to share of him. 

But that is like one of my very favorite pictures that I have taken of him.


----------



## Surlysomething

swamptoad said:


> Thank-you.
> 
> He's quite a cutie. And he's a bit older now with a head full of red hair. I'll have to find more pictures later to share of him.
> 
> But that is like one of my very favorite pictures that I have taken of him.


 

My nephew's a redhead too and he's pretty adorable.


There's something about them ginger's...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Wow, there's so many talented people on this site. These pictures are wonderful. Goofy girl, I particularly love the photo of the leaves on the sidewalk.


----------



## Timberwolf

swamptoad said:


> I love that last photo Stan!
> 
> and I wish I could rep you for the laugh :bow:


:doh: Fixed!


----------



## stan_der_man

swamptoad said:


> I love that last photo Stan!
> 
> and I wish I could rep you for the laugh :bow:





Timberwolf said:


> :doh: Fixed!



Thanks for the kudos and reps! MicroSurfer would be pleased...



Stan


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Some pictures from my time over here so far, including this past summer.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

And these are some from home.
Cove Oregon




Train Yard




Lamp




Inside burnt train car.


----------



## sweet&fat

BigCutieSasha said:


> And these are some from home.
> Cove Oregon
> Lamp



Very nice, Sasha! Love the Bourgeois spider!  Where is the lamp (what kind of room)?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

sweet&fat said:


> Very nice, Sasha! Love the Bourgeois spider!  Where is the lamp (what kind of room)?



It was in a resturant in Seattle called Charlies I believe. It was HUGE. I didn't even have enough room to take a picture of the whole thing. But it was beautiful.


----------



## daddyoh70

These were taken from the Jan. 10th Ozzy Osbourne/ Rob Zombie show at the Spectrum in Philadelphia. Awesome show by the way!!!! Was about 3 rows off the floor. Not the best setting for taking pics, but here a few of the better ones. People can think what they want about Ozzy, but he was more lucid than I've ever seen him. Zombie played for 1:20 and Ozzy for about 1:40

The first three are from the Rob Zombie set. Incredible live performer!!!














Here is Ozzy and Zakk (MotherF**king) Wylde


----------



## daddyoh70

For these, I snuck out on the roof of where I work. This is the view of the northern skyline of Wilmington, DE.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I am into railroad photography, here's a couple of examples, plus one of My pride and joy
taken with a kodak Z 700 easy share 5 mp digital 

View attachment Picture 200.jpg


View attachment train1.jpg


View attachment Picture 192.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

*bump*

I wanted to resurface this thread. So I did. 

The first 2 pictures were done with the help of my sister. She just used a simple paint program and did some artwork with the eyes. I captured the pictures though with my camera.

View attachment naturebird8.jpg


View attachment niglet.JPG


I captured this picture in Hot Springs, AR. Aha! The American Flag! And used an "Irfanview" photo effect --- oil paint. Plus, I probably played with the brightness, saturation, etc.

View attachment american-flag.jpg


This is the side of a building in Little Rock, AR. The sun was setting and I just basically had fun with Irfanview once more and played with the contrast, gamma and saturation. :bow:

View attachment jeff 027artsy.jpg


This is a squirrel that I came across in the back yard. It hopped from the roof of the house to the tree. Literally right over my head. Probably didn't notice me. I was standing very still and not making much noise. So I tried to captured the best picture of it. I forgot that I had my flash on .... so that gave it some demonic looking eyes. *doh* I used Irfanview with this picture also.

View attachment squirrel-artsy.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Some more photos:

View attachment dixie3.jpg


View attachment dixie-madvvv.jpg


View attachment dixie.jpg


View attachment dixie2.jpg


:happy:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

i went to south padre island Tx today and i took a few pics of the beach and stuff. It was to cold to get in the water, and there was hardly any sun but it was still nice.











and this is entering south padre, it looked really pretty.


----------



## SocialbFly

I bought these stargazer lillies and i couldnt resist taking a pic or two or ten of them....

(heya Vince, lookie what i did...lol)


----------



## BigCutieSasha

SocialBFly, thats some great focus you have there on that lilly! I love that picture. 

My photos always seems to be more on the landscape side. Doesn't matter, I still love taking pictures.


----------



## daddyoh70

SocialbFly and Sasha, awesome pics!!!! Thanks for sharing. I need to get out and take some more pics now.


----------



## CuteFatChick

I thought I might as well throw up a couple of mine. The link is where you'll find the rest of my better shots. I still have some I need to upload. I am just lazy about it. The third one, called 'Mourning Glory'..the colors I played with a bit in PSP7. I liked how it turned out, much better than the original colors. One of my favorite pictures, too. So, there you go. 
















http://cutestfatchica.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## ~da rev~

I wouldn't call myself a photographer. I'm a point-and-shoot kind of guy. But, I did get some pretty nice photo's from my trip to Florida. Here are some of them.


----------



## SocialbFly

Holy cow, there are some great pics here...don't ya just love doing that though?? i love pics...


----------



## James

but here are some random photos from me...


----------



## swamptoad

Some more pictures that I've taken:


----------



## Bafta1

Wow! Where are these taken????



BigCutieSasha said:


> SocialBFly, thats some great focus you have there on that lilly! I love that picture.
> 
> My photos always seems to be more on the landscape side. Doesn't matter, I still love taking pictures.


----------



## Bafta1

My hometown, taken last week. 

View attachment SNB14523.jpg


----------



## Ben from England

Not one that a took, but an installation by Sandy Skoglund that I absolutely love. Sculpted resin foxes and live models. 

View attachment fox_games.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Bafta1 said:


> Wow! Where are these taken????



Recent trip to Barcelona. There was pretty much no color editing needed. It all just photographs well. (sigh) I miss it there.


----------



## swamptoad

Photography that I've taken!


----------



## Bafta1

Since every photo I post comes up here as being huge, I've tried to resize them. I have a feeling they're going to be tiny now though... 

These are pictures of my hometown. The golden light is mysterious and oriental. Walking through the Arab Suk is a journey through myriad smells of spices and hooka smoke. It is a wonderful mix of cultures and histories. And I am so happy here. 

View attachment s505504795_316454_3757.jpg


View attachment s505504795_316456_4416.jpg


View attachment s505504795_334622_837.jpg


View attachment s505504795_334623_1197.jpg


View attachment s505504795_334629_3344.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Bafta1, I sent you a PM.

Aha! Hookas ... I once used one of those at a restaurant named "Garbanzos" which specialized in Mediterranean Food .. plus lots of neat musicians performed live there.

I like your pictures man! :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly

New Pics from the San Diego Zoo and from Sea World in San Diego as well...


----------



## SocialbFly

one more i just love...yeah, i was pretty close to the flamingoes...


----------



## Timberwolf

Nice pictures! Like the one with the leaping Orca.


----------



## J34

I am into photography. I have a Nikon D70 DSLR. Pretty nice camera to work with.


----------



## swamptoad

Some more recent pics that I have taken:




1st picture is the neighbor's cat, that my wife and I watched. The cat was very hyper and hard to take a picture of. 2nd, is the view of Lake Minnewaska and some of the snow left over from a look-out point. 3rd, is a newer picture of my nephew, Leo. :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly

i love taking pics...i just bought a samsung digital frame 15 inches..i love love love it...


----------



## swamptoad

You share some very lovely photos, SocialbFly! :happy:


----------



## mariac1966

I really enjoy taking pictures and had taken classes when I was in college.


----------



## swamptoad

Nice picture, mariac1966! :bow:


I've got some more pictures to share with the thread. More photos that I've taken: *clickable thumbnails*


----------



## mariac1966

Thanks, Swamptoad  You have some really cool photos too!


----------



## swamptoad

Your welcome. Glad you like my photos. :happy:


----------



## mango

*The changing views from my temporary accommodation here in NYC.



















*


----------



## swamptoad

Great pictures, Jay!


----------



## mariac1966

Very nice pictures, Mango 



Here is another one that I took a while ago.


----------



## mariac1966

Let's try that again:


Tried again it still won't come up...hmmmm that is frustrating.


----------



## gravity.plan

ooo! i'll post some random photos i've taken! (well the last one i didn't take.. but its of me.)
at least what's on this computer, anyway. 

View attachment xmas 2004 092.JPG


View attachment xmas 2004 040.JPG


View attachment sm fairbanks solstice 080.JPG


View attachment icewalk.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment aaaaaa phphfyCBkAM.jpg


View attachment aaaaaaphp2mXnQUAM.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf

Nice pics!


----------



## SocialbFly

ohhh the sun coming through the clouds, verrrrrrrrrry pretty....


----------



## swamptoad

Thanks.


----------



## goofy girl

Here are some from walking around Newport, Providence & Steve's farm....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Can anyone recommend a digital camera with a remote? Preferably not terribly expensive.

Thanks!!


----------



## daddyoh70

The wife and I take our Wave Runners out on the Sassafrass River/ Chesapeake Bay in MD. There is some beautiful scenery there.


----------



## swamptoad

Nice pictures, daddyoh70!


----------



## daddyoh70

swamptoad said:


> Nice pictures, daddyoh70!



Thanks swamptoad. Here are some more from our latest outing. It was starting to get overcast so the pics turned out a little dark.

I"m going to move into a closet in this guys house and hope he doesn't discover me.





For some reason, I'm fascinated by these cliffs. At times they are almost a distraction. I have pics of others that are probably 50-60 feet high





Then there's the sailboat people. They don't like us Jet Skiiers (sp). We're looked upon as the Hell's Angels of the bay.


----------



## daddyoh70

This is the Ashland Bridge. One of two historic covered bridges in Delaware.


----------



## Blackjack

No clue how I missed this thread.


----------



## swamptoad

Pretty picture, BJ!


daddyoh70, those are some great pictures. Neat looking bridge. 


A couple of rainbow pictures that I took yesterday. Might be sorta blurry ... wish I could have taken better photos.


----------



## mariac1966

Very nice pictures, Toadie..... how do you get them to post small like that.... Everytime I try to post pictures they take up the whole page


----------



## swamptoad

mariac1966 said:


> Very nice pictures, Toadie..... how do you get them to post small like that.... Everytime I try to post pictures they take up the whole page




I use http://www.imagebam.com

resize scaled thumbnails to 180xto180px

choose content type to Family safe

copy and paste the [URL .. ] BBcode on here ...don't bother using Attachments.


Thanks for liking my pics!


----------



## mariac1966

Thank you...I will try this.


----------



## swamptoad

mariac1966 said:


> Thank you...I will try this.



Your welcome! :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

Thanks swamptoad. Right back at ya with the rainbow pics 



swamptoad said:


> daddyoh70, those are some great pictures.
> 
> 
> A couple of rainbow pictures that I took yesterday. Might be sorta blurry ... wish I could have taken better photos.


----------



## Bafta1

Some photos I took on a recent trip to Egypt...
The colour of the sand darkens the more south you travel. Beaches stretch for miles and are completely empty and bare. The dogs walk on water, and you can see Saudi Arabia on the horizon. One is a photo of Mount Sinai, the birthplace of everything we are, another is a beggar woman, standing across the water from the wealthiest nation in the region. 

This is a poor country. In Cairo beggars kill each other in bread queues. A doctor shows a cell-phone video clip of a woman being stoned to death for adultery: the retro-medieval encased in a twenty-first-century communication device. The conflict between tradition and modernity is everywhere. It's a dangerous and raw place full of vast vistas and miles and miles of hot, deserted desert. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


View attachment Untitled1.jpg


View attachment Untitled2a.jpg


View attachment Untitled3.jpg


View attachment Untitledaaaaaaaaa.jpg


----------



## Bafta1

And Swamptoad, despite your advice, even after trying to make these things smaller, they've turned out bigger than ever :-(


----------



## goofy girl

Taken moments ago from my living room window....


----------



## goofy girl

I must have been channeling Ansel...


----------



## swamptoad

goofy girl, great pictures! Really cool looking! :bow:

Bafta, nice pictures! 


Here's some more that I took:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I was in New England on vacation last month and took some pics that I really love. I played around in Photoshop and I think the effects really enhance them.

This is my favorite, taken on Bearskin Neck in Rockport, MA:








It came from this original pic:






Which got edited to this before I added the effects:


----------



## Surlysomething

SoVerySoft said:


> I was in New England on vacation last month and took some pics that I really love. I played around in Photoshop and I think the effects really enhance them.
> 
> This is my favorite, taken on Bearskin Neck in Rockport, MA:


 

really cool looking picture and effects


----------



## SoVerySoft

Another - a beautiful rocky view, also in Rockport.

Before effects:





And after:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Boats in Gloucester, MA









Also in Gloucester - a cemetery.

Before:



After:





Do you like the pics without the effects better? I love both, so I can't decide!


----------



## swamptoad

SVS, these are very beautiful pictures!


----------



## SoVerySoft

A florist that sold birdhouses in Ogunquit, Maine:




Maine:







That's my friend, Linda to the left - she was taking pics too!

Below is the same pic, cropped 2 different ways. I liked them both, so you have to suffer through both.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Surlysomething said:


> really cool looking picture and effects





swamptoad said:


> SVS, these are very beautiful pictures!



Thanks so much, you guys!


----------



## Paquito

I've always loved photography, its a hobby that I enjoy immensly, and I've been considering making it a profession. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## goofy girl

Ok..this is weird. I thought I posted this like, an hour ago, but apparently it didn't post...so if it somehow double posts..SORRY!


----------



## daddyoh70

July 4th. Messing around with my digital camera. Neighbors had some fireworks that just put out showers of sparks. Here are a few pics...


----------



## mariac1966

Fabulous shots there, DaddyOh


----------



## goofy girl

Taken this morning in the greenhouse at Brown University


----------



## Red

goofy girl said:


> Taken this morning in the greenhouse at Brown University



OMG, what's that plant called in the bottom photo? My mum bought me one for my Birthday and none of us have any idea what the hell it is. I'm actually quite scared of it, it has a massive flowering head and smells funny, a bit like how I imagine an alien plant to be.  Any ideas?


----------



## goofy girl

Red said:


> OMG, what's that plant called in the bottom photo? My mum bought me one for my Birthday and none of us have any idea what the hell it is. I'm actually quite scared of it, it has a massive flowering head and smells funny, a bit like how I imagine an alien plant to be.  Any ideas?



The man at the green house told us exactly what it is, but all I can remember is that it is in the pineapple family. I think's it's beautiful :bow:

I did some googling and I think it's probably a Bromeliad Urn Plant


----------



## Pixelpops

I'm so glad this thread was revived, especially after the big photography conversation that was going on in the chat this morning/last night.

What lens are you using goofy girl? I can never get my spiders in focus, they're too small, the little buggers :/

More pictures!


----------



## goofy girl

Pixelpops said:


> I'm so glad this thread was revived, especially after the big photography conversation that was going on in the chat this morning/last night.
> 
> What lens are you using goofy girl? I can never get my spiders in focus, they're too small, the little buggers :/
> 
> More pictures!



I use a Casio Exilim, and for the spider I used the "flower" setting which I think is what they call their macro. 

The camera was only about $120.00 and it takes great pictures. I would LOVE to get an SLR, but I'm starting school soon and with that and working full time I can't see spending the money when I won't be able to concentrate on my photography too much.


----------



## benzdiesel

I do a lot of flowers and things, if anybody's curious. My best ones are in a film-based photo album, instead of digitals... and I've not had time to sit down and scan them. Here's a few I've done though,

http://www.appstate.edu/~salleyms


----------



## daddyoh70

Mrs. Daddyoh and I took in a day at Baltimore's Inner Harbor, here are a couple pics
This is Seven Foot Knoll Lighthouse




The USCG Cutter Taney. Called the Last Survivor of Pearl Harbor




This is just a view across the Harbor


----------



## swamptoad

I've missed this thread.
Lots of great pictures it.

Very awesome work everybody!


Here's some more pictures that I have taken:


----------



## Surlysomething

swamptoad said:


> I've missed this thread.
> Lots of great pictures it.
> 
> Very awesome work everybody!
> 
> 
> Here's some more pictures that I have taken:


 

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing! (one might wind up as my new desktop picture  )


----------



## swamptoad

Surlysomething said:


> Very pretty. Thanks for sharing! (one might wind up as my new desktop picture  )





Cool, thanks! :happy:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hiawatha's Photographing

From his shoulder Hiawatha
Took the camera of rosewood,
Made of sliding, folding rosewood;
Neatly put it all together.

My photography experience doesn't go back quite as far as this fragment from Lewis Carroll suggests, but I can relate some experiences from an area of photography that I don't think is represented in this thread yet - astrophotography. I did a thread search on terms like 'astronomy', 'telescope', 'moon' and so on and found nothing.

As a kid ('40s, '50s) I was totally hooked on astronomy. My first scope was a rickety affair, purchased for $15.00 from an ad in the back of Popular Mechanics. Junk, but hooked me anyway. My next scope was a 3" refractor, bought with $300 worth of hard-earned paper route money, in 1953. I still have it and it serves well to show the moon to the grandkids. At that time, I also bought a little EXA (baby brother to Exacta) 35mm SLR. I cobbled together a gadget which let me slide it into the eyepiece holder, using the telescope's objective for the lens. No sidereal drive, so limited to slightly blurred shots of lunar craters.

Decided that I HAD to become an astronomer. There was no such program at the local college, so majored in Physics & Math instead so I could get into a grad school astronomy program. The college did have a 9" f/15 refractor of excellent quality, donated by an amateur who had built it in 1905 for his own use, at age 70. A stalwart individual, Mr. John Henry Darling hiked up the Duluth hill to his observatory winter and summer until he passed away at age 95.

My parents had started taking me there when I was in high school. When I was in college, I inherited the student job of running the thing for public nights. Other times, I and my friends pretty much had the run of the thing. It had a good mechanical sidereal drive and we were able to get some pretty good shots of the moon, planets, and some of the more compact nebulae and globular clusters. Such an instrument is not really suitable for more diffuse obects - the sort that wows people when beamed down from the Hubble.

My little EXA, and the adaptor I had built, worked just fine with that scope too. I was also able to use a Goodwin Barlow lens with it, which gave me more magnification. To get good resolution, we used some very fine grain,but slow, ADOX B&W film, with an ASA rating of 14! I wish I had a way to transpose some of those shots to this board.

At ASA 14, we had to do time lapse shots which took for bloody ever - hours. It had to be done in one 'take' because we didn't have the precision to set up the sort of shots which go on night after night. 

We had the best skies in late fall and early winter. We couldn't heat the building housing the scope because the shimmer would waft out through the dome and spoil the shot. So we sat downstairs, wearing every bit of winter garb we had, and played chess while waiting for the image to form.

Was it worth it? I'm glad I had the experience, but I'd never want to do it again.

Later (1960) I did attend grad school in Astronomy at the U of Arizona. They were just putting together the Kitt Peak National Observatory at the time, but no instrumentation yet. (They were grinding the 84" primary mirror for their first instrument in a shop just off campus.) We did have a 36" f/3.3 reflector which was capable of producing some spectacular images of nebulae and galaxies. While crude compared to today's instruments, it was enough to thwart any further efforts on my part to purchase a satisfactory instrument. My wallet would never be able to keep up with my memories.

While I was in Arizona, the first Kodak Ectachrome, ASA 200, became available. Still rather coarse grained, it was able to reveal some of the colorful images of nebulae which we have since come to expect. One of our grad students showed up with a very normal-looking shot of the desert, except for circular star trails in the sky. He had set his camera on a tripod and taken an all-night desert shot, illuminated by nothing but the stars. The composite light balance was close enough to sunlight to fool the eye.

To this day, my favorite camera is my 50 year old Pentax 35mm, with an f/1.4 lens. Yes, kiddies, we do have a digital too, but not a digital SLR. Someday I would like to get a camera capable of doing digitally what I can do with the old Pentax.

So what happened to my Astronomy career? Within the year, I had discovered computers (IBM 650) and girls. Managed to take my 'union card' degree in Physics and Math and turn it into a decent career. Oh, yeah - and I have about 46 years of marriage under my belt too.


----------



## Cat

Ho Ho, I didn't know-ho of your astronomy background. How cool! Thanks for sharing!
I hope you get a chance to try a digital SLR. I'm still working on figuring out all of what mine can do, but I'm loooving it. I just bought a telephoto lens which should be arriving this week. I'm hoping it will get me even closer to wildlife and whatnot. Stay tuned!

Here's a few of my newest favs: (Oh, and I added a cropped grasshopper shot so you could see the crazy level of detail that the SLR can get, and even at this size it's sized down and compressed greater than the original.)


Piedmont, Wyoming (a ghosttown):








Storm Rolling Into Wyoming:







Busy Bee in the Backyard:






Grasshopper? Cricket? Noisy creature!






Noisy creature cropped for detail:


----------



## swamptoad

Very impressive and beautiful photography Cat.


----------



## goofy girl

Cat said:


> Ho Ho, I didn't know-ho of your astronomy background. How cool! Thanks for sharing!
> I hope you get a chance to try a digital SLR. I'm still working on figuring out all of what mine can do, but I'm loooving it. I just bought a telephoto lens which should be arriving this week. I'm hoping it will get me even closer to wildlife and whatnot. Stay tuned!
> 
> Here's a few of my newest favs: (Oh, and I added a cropped grasshopper shot so you could see the crazy level of detail that the SLR can get, and even at this size it's sized down and compressed greater than the original.)
> 
> 
> Piedmont, Wyoming (a ghosttown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm Rolling Into Wyoming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy Bee in the Backyard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grasshopper? Cricket? Noisy creature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noisy creature cropped for detail:




I MUST know what kind of camera it is that you used for these! gorgeous!!


----------



## Timberwolf

Cat said:


> Ho Ho, I didn't know-ho of your astronomy background. How cool! Thanks for sharing!
> I hope you get a chance to try a digital SLR. I'm still working on figuring out all of what mine can do, but I'm loooving it. I just bought a telephoto lens which should be arriving this week. I'm hoping it will get me even closer to wildlife and whatnot. Stay tuned!
> 
> Here's a few of my newest favs: (Oh, and I added a cropped grasshopper shot so you could see the crazy level of detail that the SLR can get, and even at this size it's sized down and compressed greater than the original.)
> 
> 
> Piedmont, Wyoming (a ghosttown):
> 
> *pic*
> 
> 
> Storm Rolling Into Wyoming:
> 
> *pic*
> 
> 
> Busy Bee in the Backyard:
> 
> *pic*
> 
> Grasshopper? Cricket? Noisy creature!
> 
> *pic*
> 
> Noisy creature cropped for detail:
> 
> *pic*


I have to agree, it's amazing how much detail you can get with a DSLR...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cat, amazing pics. Unbelievable.

And please NEVER take a pic of me with that camera. OMG...the detail.... *runs and hides*


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the compliments, ya'll!

Goofy, the camera is a Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi. The pictures were taken with the basic 18-55 lens that came with the camera.


----------



## Isa

Question for the photographers out there: How do you resize digital pics and not loose the photo quality? I am using a basic editing program that came with the camera, once mine are resized and saved; they become blurry when enlarging to view details in the photos.


----------



## Pixelpops

Are you making the pictures bigger or smaller? If you're making them bigger, the details will become a bit blurry, and I'm not sure there's a lot you can do to compensate for that. 

Otherwise, investing in a good quality editing program _may_ help you out. Or, there is a free image editing site that works really quite well.

http://www.pixlr.com/

Sorry I couldn't be much more help.


----------



## Cat

Isa said:


> Question for the photographers out there: How do you resize digital pics and not loose the photo quality? I am using a basic editing program that came with the camera, once mine are resized and saved; they become blurry when enlarging to view details in the photos.



The most important thing is to *never overwrite the original photo*. *You will never have better quality than the original from your camera. *

Most graphics programs will allow you to shrink in two different ways -- pixel width and height and most will allow for a change in image depth which is represented by "DPI" or "dots per inch". The lower the dpi, the more fractured your photos will look when you enlarge them to beyond 100% viewable. I don't want to go into too much about dpi and pixel size 'cuz it will most likely just confuse at this point.

One of the easiest and free programs I've found lately that's GREAT for beginners -- Picasa by Google. Easy to export to email, blogs or new folders on your computer. Easy tracking and manipulating, too. Plus, it automatically makes backup photos if you do choose to crop or edit the photo -- always a good idea.


----------



## Isa

Pixelpops said:


> Are you making the pictures bigger or smaller? If you're making them bigger, the details will become a bit blurry, and I'm not sure there's a lot you can do to compensate for that.
> 
> Otherwise, investing in a good quality editing program _may_ help you out. Or, there is a free image editing site that works really quite well.
> 
> http://www.pixlr.com/
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be much more help.



I am making pictures smaller then trying to view/enlarge it. Thanks for the site, any and all information at this point is helpful. 



Cat said:


> The most important thing is to *never overwrite the original photo*. *You will never have better quality than the original from your camera. *
> 
> Most graphics programs will allow you to shrink in two different ways -- pixel width and height and most will allow for a change in image depth which is represented by "DPI" or "dots per inch". The lower the dpi, the more fractured your photos will look when you enlarge them to beyond 100% viewable. I don't want to go into too much about dpi and pixel size 'cuz it will most likely just confuse at this point.
> 
> One of the easiest and free programs I've found lately that's GREAT for beginners -- Picasa by Google. Easy to export to email, blogs or new folders on your computer. Easy tracking and manipulating, too. Plus, it automatically makes backup photos if you do choose to crop or edit the photo -- always a good idea.



Thanks Cat, I'll look into Picasa as well. Currently I am changing the entry for width and height only, the program is probably adjusting the dpi or pixels based on my figures. Thankfully I still have all of the unaltered original photos as the rewritten ones are always saved as a separate entity.


----------



## vardon_grip

This technique is hardly new, but it was fun to shoot and manipulate anyway!


----------



## intraultra

I'm bumping this because I was excited to find a photography thread ;] I want to see more!

A couple of mine, just because...





Animals are by far my favorite to photograph. Primates in particular, because they are so expressive.





A bad scan of the negative, but I had to post this because it seems relevant to the community :]


----------



## swamptoad

Nice! :happy:


----------



## William

A photo I took at a Connecticut State Park. It is a dedication to 9/11 and the Twin Towers. You use to be able to see the towers silhouettes from Westport which is about 50 miles from NYC.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2779017895/


More of Sherwood Island

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


William


----------



## goofy girl

oops..I didnt resize them yet. too lazy now, I'll come back later lol


----------



## William

Norwalk use to have more factories than any city in the state of Connecticut.








William


----------



## William

If you have taken the train from NYC to Boston then you have been here!








William


----------



## goofy girl

Some new ones taken today.


----------



## Cat

Some of my favorites from November 2008:

Around Utah:















In San Diego:










In Nevada:










A rainy day at Red Rock Canyon:


----------



## ladle

The Caterpillar of a Monarch Butterfly chomping on a swanplant leaf. 

View attachment DSC_8258_2.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

just a random shot on the way to work...and a couple of shots from around here...


----------



## succubus_dxb

I took this tonight....a very smart, once moustachiod man told me to set up a little studio at home with a lamp and some paper...so here's my attempt!

(yes it's mine, I'm using the watermarked file from my DA account) 

View attachment jimbaran.jpg


----------



## ladle

succubus_dxb said:


> I took this tonight....a very smart, once moustachiod man told me to set up a little studio at home with a lamp and some paper...so here's my attempt!
> 
> (yes it's mine, I'm using the watermarked file from my DA account)



Tom Selleck told you that..wow....he is my idol!

I love B&W's..here are a few. 

View attachment bricks.jpg


View attachment nuts.jpg


View attachment hall.jpg


----------



## intraultra

Cat said:


> Some of my favorites from November 2008:


There are some great shots in here 



ladle said:


> Tom Selleck told you that..wow....he is my idol!
> 
> I love B&W's..here are a few.


I'm loving the second one, but they are all really nice.


----------



## swamptoad

Great pictures, everyone!

Some sunset pics that I took earlier this evening:

(these are clickable) 

I wanted to share them the other way but they were too large.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

The pix are wonderful! They're like memories of experiences I haven't had yet.


----------



## Paquito

Sunrise at the beach, nothing like it.


----------



## ladle

You can never go wrong with flower pics! 

View attachment DSC_9788_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_9797.jpg


View attachment DSC_9808_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

I never knew I had such long legs 

View attachment tall.jpg


----------



## Cat

Beautiful shots, everyone!

Here's a fun one I took yesterday in the Salt Lake valley:


----------



## ladle

Cat said:


> Beautiful shots, everyone!
> 
> Here's a fun one I took yesterday in the Salt Lake valley:



BEAUTIFUL!
What sort of bird is that?


----------



## Cat

Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's a hawk, but I'm not sure what kind.
I guess it could be some eagle variant, too.


----------



## ladle

Cat said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's a hawk, but I'm not sure what kind.
> I guess it could be some eagle variant, too.



Sounds good to me....I have no idea, you coulda said it's a Chicken-Hawk...I still woulda believed!


----------



## ladle

Trying to keep this thread ticking along..hmm....I think that maybe if people in this thread had more naked butts in their pics this thread would be humming along..haha

These pics are of a Fire Dance Show in a Fiji Resort 

View attachment fire1.jpg


View attachment fire2.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

a couple from Oakland/SanFran this past week


----------



## johnnytattoos

I'm always taking pictures. I love experimenting with exposure times and saturation /contrast levels. There is something sexy about an overly saturated portrait...it brings out the _grit_.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I have a canon 30D, it's a DSLR. I've had it for two years now and really love it, but at times when I want a micro shoot and I don't want to sit on the ground I use my canon powershot. It gets great shots that makes great prints. I love photojournalism first, then Nature shots next.:wubu:


----------



## ladle

I have a Nikon D70....I bought it secondhand about 3 years ago. It's the first SLR I'd ever owned and still one of the best purchase decisions I've ever made. With a measly 6.1 Megapixels it is so seriously outdated but it still takes amazing pictures. After travelling in '09 I think I'll save up for a D300, though I'm sure that'll be superceded by then too! 

View attachment mitchellstree.jpg


View attachment DSC_7405_2.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Broadwalk
View attachment broadwalk.jpg


I do pregnancy shoots for my friends
View attachment hpregnancy.jpg


My friend's snake
View attachment snakefish.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Broadwalk
> View attachment 55165
> 
> 
> I do pregnancy shoots for my friends
> View attachment 55166
> 
> 
> My friend's snake
> View attachment 55167



Great shots.


----------



## SocialbFly

awesome shots Jenn, i love to see them, and i have another suggestion for you, lets chat, cause i have an idea for you...


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

SocialbFly said:


> awesome shots Jenn, i love to see them, and i have another suggestion for you, lets chat, cause i have an idea for you...



I would love to talk to you. Any time.


----------



## ladle

a few more dug out from the depths of the hard-drive 

View attachment bee.jpg


View attachment greystationvert.jpg


----------



## kayrae

love the second one a lot, ladle


----------



## SocialbFly

ladle said:


> a few more dug out from the depths of the hard-drive



love both shots, wow, great job Ladle..


----------



## ladle

I am such a compliment whore!
Many thanks
What happened to other people posting pics.....!!!


----------



## Timberwolf

*wipes sweat from his forehead, leaning on a shovel*
I'm still diggin'!


----------



## ladle

New Brighton Pier by Night 

View attachment pier.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

ladle said:


> New Brighton Pier by Night



nice photo. was that about 15 sec?


----------



## ladle

URTalking2Jenn said:


> nice photo. was that about 15 sec?



well being the novice I am I had no idea what I was doing so I had to go back through the data and see that it was in fact 20 seconds worth.
Thanks


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Lombard Street is not only "The Crooked Street."
View attachment n617961304_1288800_5309.jpg


----------



## troubadours

everyone's pictures are so lovely :3

i decided to experiment by shooting a picture with my digi cam through the lens of my holga







double me in my bedroom mirror!


----------



## ladle

The greatest model
Lenny 

View attachment DSC_8544_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

So I finally got round to actually printing a few of my pics and getting 3 of them properly framed. WOW...I must say...I wish I hadn't put it off so long. This makes me sound extremely up-myself...which I swear I'm not. But the pics look so much better framed. The detail is so much clearer in A3. Pity it's so damn pricey!
Here are two left of the 3...the other I gave to my parents for Xmas. 

View attachment Photo 64.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

yep, always lovely to see your own work in print- computer screens make everything look shite. 

looks lovely ladle-ay-hee-hoo


----------



## ladle

succubus_dxb said:


> yep, always lovely to see your own work in print- computer screens make everything look shite.
> 
> looks lovely ladle-ay-hee-hoo



Many thanks!
Is that an offer to buy one?...lol!


----------



## succubus_dxb

HA! I've been robbed twice in the last 3 weeks....don't get me started.

they do look lovely.


----------



## ladle

WHAT!?
and thanks!


----------



## ladle

A sculpture in Christchurch. 

View attachment barley.jpg


----------



## ladle

Tonight's sunset
and
My friend the praying mantis 

View attachment tonightssunset.jpg


View attachment praying.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

I had my digital camera and took these:
I made them clickable again ....


















*&*


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Oh I love to take photos of pets. My brother's cat just loves him so much. She follows him everywhere when he is home. 

View attachment n617961304_157781_6737.jpg
View attachment n617961304_157782_7072.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

o.k. swamptoad, so what's the cat's name?


----------



## kinkykitten

Yeah... here! 

I taken it at college. It was part of my Art and Design course, almost majored in it my second year to study for my A levels but chose Graphic Design as that is where my main passions lie.

Really wished I could have took photohgraphy too, I enjoy it.

Here are a few i've taken from around the local area... I'm no professional or anything, it's just something I really enjoy!


----------



## Famouslastwords

A few pieces from my trip to Washington collection.


----------



## Blackjack

(Links to higher-resolution version)


----------



## ladle

They are so lazy and well behaved for photoshoots....wish my dog would sit still for just 5 seconds!


----------



## swamptoad

URTalking2Jenn said:


> o.k. swamptoad, so what's the cat's name?



Her name is Patches. She's very friendly. 

Ladle, thanks man.



Everyone is sharing such beautiful pictures in this thread. Love the nature!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Blackjack said:


> (Links to higher-resolution version)



Nice photo. Where was it taken?


----------



## Blackjack

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Nice photo. Where was it taken?



Thank you! 

I took it at a local park. There was a ton of snow on the ground and then one day it was like 55, so it all melted and everything got foggy 'cuz of the drastic temperature difference.


----------



## ladle

Blackjack said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I took it at a local park. There was a ton of snow on the ground and then one day it was like 55, so it all melted and everything got foggy 'cuz of the drastic temperature difference.



It's very eerie....I almost expect to hear a werewolf howling...nice!


----------



## swamptoad

troubadours said:


> everyone's pictures are so lovely :3
> 
> i decided to experiment by shooting a picture with my digi cam through the lens of my holga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double me in my bedroom mirror!




I dig this! Nice! :bow:


----------



## ladle

Christchurch Art Gallery 

View attachment artgall.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Couple of B & W ukulele (musical instrument) pics that I took recently ....


----------



## swamptoad

*&*​


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!! :wubu:

I visit it for inspiration.. I used to have a black/white + color darkroom, way back BEFORE digital photography. I was enrolled in a color darkroom class at MICA (Maryland Institute College or Art) and my teacher was currently doing a digital series in his homeland of India, and I was like WTF? that's not photography??????? :doh:

thanks all for sharing your beautiful work, it does my heart good! *


----------



## kinkykitten

Got a few pics of my doggy I took at the Park also..


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((KK)))
I love brindls...(sp?)..........Bosley is gorgeous!!! 
thanks for sharing
*


----------



## goofy girl

...................


----------



## ladle

Love the first pic goofy...makes me feel like another night out on the alcohol!
Wow...feeling dizzy....


----------



## goofy girl

ladle said:


> Love the first pic goofy...makes me feel like another night out on the alcohol!
> Wow...feeling dizzy....



very good! I did take the pic at a jazz club after a few glasses of whiskey....


----------



## kinkykitten

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((KK)))
> I love brindls...(sp?)..........Bosley is gorgeous!!!
> thanks for sharing
> *



 Thanks!!! Yeah he is a lovely colour... he captured my heart as soon as I saw him :wubu:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

goofy girl said:


> ...................



That photo reminds me I have to do laundry... nice work.


----------



## goofy girl

URTalking2Jenn said:


> That photo reminds me I have to do laundry... nice work.



Excellent :bow: :happy:


----------



## ladle

One of the sun going down from the West Coast.
The other is a perfect reflection on Lake Brunner. 

View attachment sunsetcoastroad.jpg


View attachment DSC_1720.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gosh, You Guy's take amazing photo's!


I Especially LOVELOVELOVE that one of the sunset on the west Coast, *ladle*!



I am imensly into photography, myself.
I Love Nature Photography. I'm still learning, though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

This is what I meant by "Nature"

..Though This, Aside from a few local birds, is the only animals in nature I really Photograph.


I usually try to capture tree's or the sky. Clouds, Sun, ect.

I couldn't post my bigger image. But if you look close, it's eating.. Lol. 
That's the one reason I like this picture.


----------



## SocialbFly

an oldie but one of my favs  

View attachment rainbow over kiama.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

ladle said:


> One of the sun going down from the West Coast.
> The other is a perfect reflection on Lake Brunner.



Really great stuff. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> This is what I meant by "Nature"
> 
> ..Though This, Aside from a few local birds, is the only animals in nature I really Photograph.



Nature photos are fun to take. I love to take walks and take photos.



SocialbFly said:


> an oldie but one of my favs


a rainbow.... love it. Hard to get those sometimes. 

:wubu:lovin the photos.


----------



## ladle

Your Plump Princess said:


> Gosh, You Guy's take amazing photo's!
> 
> 
> I Especially LOVELOVELOVE that one of the sunset on the west Coast, *ladle*!
> 
> 
> 
> I am imensly into photography, myself.
> I Love Nature Photography. I'm still learning, though.



Here's another West Coast Sunset for you then! 

View attachment DSC_3594.jpg


----------



## ladle

I'm such a pic whore....love posting pics (as long as they're not of me!) and I love looking at others pics.
This one is not the cleanest or clearest pic...but I spent HOURS sitting in the spare room of my house with a tripod and waited with the shutter open hoping I'd get some lightning. Wasn't until I uploaded the hundreds of 'nothing' that I saw this one. 

View attachment lightning.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Love to take photos of little kids. I think they are all cute and way too funny.
View attachment l_d3f88beb5424a9bbcff7d1686eea8e20.jpg

You got to love her eyes.
View attachment l_dc5a000aff314b89b4b91397b4c7a94b.jpg

:wubu:
View attachment l_cc5887a60175955c31148dce1729a178.jpg

warming up to the camera.


----------



## Timberwolf

Your Plump Princess said:


> This is what I meant by "Nature"
> 
> ..Though This, Aside from a few local birds, is the only animals in nature I really Photograph.
> 
> 
> I usually try to capture tree's or the sky. Clouds, Sun, ect.
> 
> I couldn't post my bigger image. But if you look close, it's eating.. Lol.
> That's the one reason I like this picture.


Eating? On a leaf? That surprises me. Would be cool if I could take a closer look.
Great picture, nonetheless (as far as I can see in this preview...  ).

Oh, and all the others posting pics here... Great work! Enjoyed your pics. :bow:


----------



## Falcon

Probably the best, and more likely the ONLY good, picture I've ever taken. This is in Boston from the top of the Prudential Building looking west at sunset and catching Fenway Park during a Red Sox game, with the Charles River on the right. 

View attachment Boston2006 011a.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Timberwolf said:


> Eating? On a leaf? That surprises me. Would be cool if I could take a closer look.
> Great picture, nonetheless (as far as I can see in this preview...  ).
> 
> Oh, and all the others posting pics here... Great work! Enjoyed your pics. :bow:


http://noctemxxxaeternus.deviantart.com/art/Butterfly-Eating-105456106 

Click to Enlarge.


----------



## Timberwolf

Indeed. I'm not used to butterflies doing this... We don't have any of this kind around here, AFAIK.

Besides, you sig reminds me of the PowerPuff Girls... Intentional?


----------



## kinkykitten

Full Sized Version






Full Sized Version

And these I developed myself 






Full Sized Version






Full Sized Version






Full Version Here​


----------



## ladle

More miscellany: 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Timberwolf said:


> Indeed. I'm not used to butterflies doing this... We don't have any of this kind around here, AFAIK.
> 
> Besides, you sig reminds me of the PowerPuff Girls... Intentional?


...Say...what?!... XD.. I'm confuuuuuuused. 

..Not That, obviously, that is different than my NORMAL state.


I am just.. More Confused than Normally. 


O.O Explain Post. Pleases?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ladle said:


> More miscellany:


I LIKE THE ONE OF THE WALL!.. It is so... so like, TRUE and beautiful. ;D


----------



## Your Plump Princess

kinkykitten said:


> [Beautiful Images.]


THE DAISIES!.. That is such an Adorable Picture!!!


^.^ It makes me feel all happy. 

Like, Like, Little-Kid-Giddy Kind of Happy.

o_o I did a happy dance. . .o__o;


----------



## ladle

Your Plump Princess said:


> I LIKE THE ONE OF THE WALL!.. It is so... so like, TRUE and beautiful. ;D



Many many thanks.....I can't take the credit for it....some clever people painted it not me...always found grafitti to be an amazing thing to photograph


----------



## kinkykitten

Your Plump Princess said:


> THE DAISIES!.. That is such an Adorable Picture!!!
> 
> 
> ^.^ It makes me feel all happy.
> 
> Like, Like, Little-Kid-Giddy Kind of Happy.
> 
> o_o I did a happy dance. . .o__o;



Awww hehe Thank you!

Yeah, that's one of my favourites. Reminds me of endless hours I spent as a child sitting on the grass making daisy chains :happy:


----------



## ladle

Just a crap pic of a sweet bike....assed around on photoshop 

View attachment DSC_0316.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Say...what?!... XD.. I'm confuuuuuuused.
> 
> ..Not That, obviously, that is different than my NORMAL state.
> 
> 
> I am just.. More Confused than Normally.
> 
> 
> O.O Explain Post. Pleases?


Well, it would be easier to explain if you told me what confuses you...

But I guess it's the part about your signature (sig)...

Maybe this little video will help you to see a little clearer...


----------



## ladle

Just one from the Classic Car and Hot Rod show at the weekend 

View attachment DSC_0352_2.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Great pics, ladle :bow:


----------



## ladle

Thanks very much!
I just love snapping for no reason other than showing people!


----------



## ladle

a few more from the depths of the hard drive.... 

View attachment DSC_7666.jpg


View attachment DSC_8901_2.jpg


View attachment dog1.jpg


----------



## ladle

Since no-one else is posting pics here I'll hog yet more space with Lenny! 

View attachment DSC_0415_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0427_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Bah Humbug...where the hell are everyone elses pics.
Please please please post some....any pics...I have run out and I like 'stealing' other people's ideas for inspiration!
Or will this thread merely fade into the .............


----------



## adz

I studied photography in college for a number of years. I failed the course though! but here's some examples of my stuff  lemme know if you like


----------



## kinkykitten

I LOVE that first pic adz  

You captured that so well!

Good work


----------



## adz

kinkykitten said:


> I LOVE that first pic adz
> 
> You captured that so well!
> 
> Good work



Hey!
Thanks a lot. Always good to get feedback!
That's our new Kitten, Kami!


----------



## ladle

love the lighting and shadows on the stormtrooper!


----------



## adz

ladle said:


> love the lighting and shadows on the stormtrooper!


Thanks!
I came across that on London's south bank, when there was a star wars exhibition nearby. I thought that by getting underneath it, and darkening the colour slightly, I could produce a more dominant effect.


----------



## adz

Here's a few more that I'd done a while back.
















This photo of the London eye I feel was very plain. The London Eye is photographed way too much, and this is just a boring, standard shot. Wasn't too pleased with it.


----------



## icenine

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?



When I lived in New orleans I used to shoot semi-profesionaly. I have a blog I haven;t updated in a long time but you can check out some of my stuff anyway. I have to warn you though there is some (tastefull) nudity.

http://jaylongphotography.blogspot.com/


----------



## ladle

A challenge to get people out and taking NEW shots...
Maybe this week's/month's challenge is like Black&White shots....then decide a new topic every week/month. I find I love taking photos but getting the desire to go out and take new ones is sometimes a stretch. 
Feedback..?


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> A challenge to get people out and taking NEW shots...
> Maybe this week's/month's challenge is like Black&White shots....then decide a new topic every week/month. I find I love taking photos but getting the desire to go out and take new ones is sometimes a stretch.
> Feedback..?



Sure, man. Sounds like a plan! :bow:


----------



## ladle

OK...was bored last night..was raining outside so I did a few macro shots including this baseball one. 

View attachment DSC_0511_2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

It's not B&W... but I did take it on Tuesday and I like it a lot.


----------



## ladle

Very nice
Keep snapping!


----------



## ladle

Lenny lurks in the shadows..... 

View attachment DSC_0518_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

a pic I took yesterday in SOL Square in town. 

View attachment DSC_0541_2.jpg


----------



## kayrae

you're a pretty good photographer, ladle


----------



## swamptoad

:happy:


----------



## ladle

kayrae said:


> you're a pretty good photographer, ladle



Many thanks!
it's a fun hobby!
if not an expensive one


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> Lenny lurks in the shadows.....




I really like this
one a lot. :bow:


----------



## ladle

swamptoad said:


> I really like this
> one a lot. :bow:



Thanks again, I think Lenny likes it too


----------



## LunaLove




----------



## ladle

Amazing, incredible, WOW!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I agree, those are some great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladle

Two Capoeira action photos from Saturday 

View attachment DSC_0818_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0827_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Took this picture in town on Saturday....waited HOURS to see 'the chosen one', only to find a guy selling Shaved Flavoured Ice. I cannot hide my disappointment. 

View attachment DSC_0729_2.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> Took this picture in town on Saturday....waited HOURS to see 'the chosen one', only to find a guy selling Shaved Flavoured Ice. I cannot hide my disappointment.



aahahahaha (took me a minute)


----------



## QueenB

i don't have a professional camera or anything, and i just shoot random things.

a few i've shot recently: 

self-portrait
View attachment 002.JPG


view from through peephole
View attachment 003sdfsf.jpg


View attachment 051.JPG


View attachment 065.JPG


----------



## ladle

Love the silhouette shot!
Always loved silhouettes but have never found any willing subjects!


----------



## QueenB

ladle said:


> Love the silhouette shot!
> Always loved silhouettes but have never found any willing subjects!



thanks ladle :happy:!

haha yeah, i don't really have models, so i just use the self-timer. :blush:


----------



## kayrae

i still really love your self-portrait!


----------



## ladle

kayrae said:


> i still really love your self-portrait!



You just love the lamp!


----------



## kayrae

ahem... i was referring to QueenB, but sure I really like your lamp


----------



## ladle

kayrae said:


> ahem... i was referring to QueenB, but sure I really like your lamp



OUCH....GUTTED
When you ASSUME you make an ASS of U and ME....


----------



## ladle

kayrae said:


> ahem... i was referring to QueenB, but sure I really like your lamp





kayrae said:


> ahem... i was referring to QueenB, but sure I really like your lamp



OUCH....GUTTED
When you ASSUME you make an ASS of U and ME....


----------



## ladle

Oh shoot....MEGA-hiccups.....I think that the NZ internet just had major issues!


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


> i still really love your self-portrait!



haha thanks, k


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Really silhouette great shot!​


----------



## QueenB

OneWickedAngel said:


> Really silhouette great shot!​



hahah thank you. very sweet :]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh, My, Godzilla! 


Luna, I TOTALLY Love those shots! They are Amazing! *Envy* 


Queen B, I've gotta go with the crowd on this one, and say your silouhette picture is gorgeous! [Yes. I know I TOTALLY Murdered the word sillouhette -..and again- ]


Ladle: ... AHAHAHAHA @ The Vanilla Ices Picture


----------



## That1BigGirl

We had a little snow a few weeks ago.


----------



## sully57

Three images from Glasgow. Taken a few years ago on 35mm slide film. I'm on digital now, but I thought I'd make my first post here some old ones. 

View attachment White Chamber2(small).jpg


View attachment reflections on Glasgow(small) - Copy.jpg


View attachment Borders(small) - Copy.jpg


----------



## kayrae

the second one is my favorite


----------



## ladle

kayrae said:


> the second one is my favorite



Yeah...what she said!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

very nice work.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

This is a composite of three shots I took last year in Hawaii. I'm really proud of it because I completely eyeballed the line up and (miracles of miracles!) it came out great!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Again in Hawaii. It was a great (if I say so) capture of the net casting during a demonstration of tradition Hawaiian fishing techniques. This is just a detail of a much larger image.


----------



## ladle

Random sunday shots 

View attachment DSC_0853_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0846_2.jpg


----------



## That1BigGirl

AMAZING shots Wicked!


----------



## kinkykitten

The flower one is so bold and colourful!  Very nice!


----------



## sully57

I'm a bit of an aviation geek and being in the Royal Air Force I get pretty decent access to some nice airframes. Here's a couple oldies from a great museum over here. 

View attachment Duxford 007(small).JPG


View attachment Duxford 020(small).JPG


----------



## ladle

kinkykitten said:


> The flower one is so bold and colourful!  Very nice!



Many thanks!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

That1BigGirl said:


> AMAZING shots Wicked!


 
*Thanks!*



ladle said:


> Random sunday shots


 
*I'm an autumn type of gal and the contrast of the warm leaves on the cold gray steps reaches out to me more.*



sully57 said:


> I'm a bit of an aviation geek and being in the Royal Air Force I get pretty decent access to some nice airframes. Here's a couple oldies from a great museum over here.


 
*Wow! Love these Sully!*


----------



## Cat

So many gorgeous shots since I last checked in! Thanks for sharing, everyone.

OneWickedAngel, the fishing shot is just stunning. Awesome, awesome!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Much thanks Cat!:kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wicked: Oh, My, Godzilla!


Your Rainbow Picture is ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!


..... I Adore You Now. :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wicked: Oh, My, Godzilla!
> 
> Your Rainbow Picture is ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!
> ..... I Adore You Now. :bow:




"Oh, My, Godzilla!" I LUV IT!  
Thanks darling!


----------



## goofy girl

Wicked I love that one of the fishing net, and ladle gorgeous as always! 

Here are some from today at a used bookstore and the library


----------



## goofy girl

......................


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

I have an Olympus E-410 DSLR. And many photography books.
I haven't really tried to take a composed picture yet, I mostly just like snapping friends and pretty places I go.
I'm going to Devon in a few weeks though, right on the coast, so I plan on taking my camera and tripod and hopefully get some good shots.


----------



## ladle

Just get out there and do it!
I have so many grand ideas of taking a pic of this or that, but I find that the BEST pics I seem to take are off the cuff/spontaneous. My only other tip is carry your camera whenever you can....the amount of times I have seen something amazing, a perfect reflection/silhouette/anything....yet I have no camera. Digital photography some will say has made us lazier as we can just discard any picture and snap thousands at little cost...my opinion is that if you have a good eye you'll still take great pics.
Get snapping
(oh my god...I think this is the first post I have ever made over 20 words and with a serious flavour to it....I think I'm getting ill)


----------



## Famouslastwords

Testing size... 

View attachment tree.jpg


View attachment Oppression1.jpg


View attachment Victory side.jpg


View attachment victory front.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Pretty, at least I think so. I like days like this. 

View attachment city view.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Just get out there and do it!
> _* ...snip...*_
> (oh my god...I think this is the first post I have ever made over 20 words and with a serious flavour to it....I think I'm getting ill)


_*And worse it's actually good advice! I all but sleep with my Nikon. OMG - I think you're dying!*_ 


_*@GoofyGirl / FamousLastWords: Lovely pictures both of you!*_


----------



## ladle

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*And worse it's actually good advice! I all but sleep with my Nikon. OMG - I think you're dying!*_
> 
> 
> _*@GoofyGirl / FamousLastWords: Lovely pictures both of you!*_



Sad but true....My nikon is my best friend.
If only all my best friends were as reliable and useful.
Taking applications for new best friends....must be Nikon (sorry...I'm racist) and must have a decent Pixel Count (well size does matter)


----------



## Blackjack

Just playing a bit with macro... doing it all DIY with a regular lens flipped around.


----------



## ladle

Drugtastico!


----------



## Pixelpops

1p in a thrift store. Bargain!


----------



## ladle

four from the weekend 

View attachment DSC_0886_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0892_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0968_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0976_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Just cos that pic's a little dark 

View attachment DSC_0976_2c.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Pixelpops said:


> 1p in a thrift store. Bargain!


_*TOO CUTE!*_



ladle said:


> Just cos that pic's a little dark


_*I love the light/dark contrasts and the extended shadows...*_


----------



## ladle

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*TOO CUTE!*_
> 
> 
> _*I love the light/dark contrasts and the extended shadows...*_


Many thanks!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

ladle said:


> Just cos that pic's a little dark



I really do like this photo.


----------



## swamptoad

OneWickedAngel said:


> Again in Hawaii. It was a great (if I say so) capture of the net casting during a demonstration of tradition Hawaiian fishing techniques. This is just a detail of a much larger image.



Wow! That looks really neat, OneWickedAngel! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> Just cos that pic's a little dark




neat man. i love the stretched-looking shadows ..awesome detail .. great picture!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

swamptoad said:


> Wow! That looks really neat, OneWickedAngel! :bow:



:happy: _*Much thanks!*_ :happy:


----------



## ladle

Thanks thanks and thanks...
It was actually just a very lucky chance photo. For once I saw something amazing and actually had the camera in the car! I usually see something cool and the camera is nowhere to be found :doh:


----------



## Cleofatra_74




----------



## OneWickedAngel

@ Cleofatra_74:






_*Wow! Where is this?*_ _*I wanna go there!*_ 





_*Nice! I have yet to capture an eclipse.*_


----------



## Tanuki

I just wanted to say I love this thread... so many fascinating pics... I love photography, I think I really need to get into it myself!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Hi Wicked 
The first pic is of the 12 Apostles (well what's left of them) on the Great Ocean Road, Victoria, Australia. Well worth the drive if your ever in the area 


The second pic isn't actually of an eclipse. This photo is from a few years ago we had bush fires in my area. I wanted to get a picture of all the smoke just around the corner from me. It was a random shot & I love it!*


----------



## SocialbFly

Some pics of a tree in my friend's backyard... 

View attachment lilflower.jpg


View attachment lilflower2.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

My 12 apostles pic from 2003 (wow, is it that long ago???) all of the pieces were there then and a camera phone pic from this past weekend....I love rainbows. 

View attachment rianbow09.jpg


View attachment 12apos3.jpg


View attachment 12aposme.jpg


----------



## Pixelpops

A couple of pictures from a little trip I made yesterday. I went to an abandoned Insane Asylum. It's creepy..































By a couple.. I meant quite a few.. Sorry chappies!


----------



## ladle

Oh my god...you are braver than me! I'm a big guy but I'd freak out!
Dare you to go there at night!
Beautiful pics though, captures the desperation and desolation beautifully!


----------



## Pixelpops

Haha! I was talking to my friend about that in Uni earlier. I couldn't go there at night, I genuinely think I wouldn't be able to move for fear. It's scary enough in the day, I don't need to not be able to see while I'm freaked out!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Pixelpops said:


> A couple of pictures from a little trip I made yesterday. I went to an abandoned Insane Asylum. It's creepy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a couple.. I meant quite a few.. Sorry chappies!



_*Of all the pics to find in an abandoned asylum, why do I find this one the most disturbing?
*_ 


ladle said:


> Oh my god...you are braver than me! I'm a big guy but I'd freak out! Dare you to go there at night! Beautiful pics though, captures the desperation and desolation beautifully!



_*I'm probably crouching right behind you, Ladle.*_



Pixelpops said:


> Haha! I was talking to my friend about that in Uni earlier. I couldn't go there at night, I genuinely think I wouldn't be able to move for fear. It's scary enough in the day, I don't need to not be able to see while I'm freaked out!



_*Oh but what awesome pics there would be! (shudders)*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I had a vase of calla lilies on my desk. The second day I noticed this had happened...







The drop stayed suspended on the tip like that for two days. I came to work on the fourth day it was gone, with no sign of it having landed on my desk. I don't know if it finally fell, if it evaporated or if someone touched it.


----------



## BarbBBW

this is a beautiful bird that was on my neighbors house directly behind mine! 

View attachment DSC00466.JPG


View attachment DSC00463.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> I had a vase of calla lilies on my desk. The second day I noticed this had happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drop stayed suspended on the tip like that for two days. I came to work on the fourth day it was gone, with no sign of it having landed on my desk. I don't know if it finally fell, if it evaporated or if someone touched it.



oh OWA,.. I always notice that on my flowers too! Never thought of taking a pic of it,.. so beautiful and somehoe so peacefull,.. mother nature at her best! wow


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

SocialbFly said:


> My 12 apostles pic from 2003 (wow, is it that long ago???) all of the pieces were there then and a camera phone pic from this past weekend....I love rainbows.



Love the photos. Girl you look so cute. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> this is a beautiful bird that was on my neighbors house directly behind mine!



*Is that a maribou?*



BarbBBW said:


> oh OWA,.. I always notice that on my flowers too! Never thought of taking a pic of it,.. so beautiful and somehoe so peacefull,.. mother nature at her best! wow



I've noticed outdoors in nature. I've never noticed it before in cut flowers; especially on my desk at work. Just don't ask how many shots it tool to get that ONE lol!


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Is that a maribou?*
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed outdoors in nature. I've never noticed it before in cut flowers; especially on my desk at work. Just don't ask how many shots it tool to get that ONE lol!



Yes OWA, isnt he just awesome?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment 2828_78826586304_617961304_1782977_3789254_n.jpg


Nothing big, just a quick picture of my day off.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 61998
> 
> 
> Nothing big, just a quick picture of my day off.


 

Man, that looks so peaceful! I wish I was sitting next you. :happy:
(Cute sneaks by the way)


----------



## Paquito

I had this underwater scholarship thing to do, so this is what food coloring looks like in water.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> I had this underwater scholarship thing to do, so this is what food coloring looks like in water.




Hey that's looks sooooo cool


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> Nothing big, just a quick picture of my day off.



Wow, that looks so relaxing.:happy:


----------



## ladle

Just some pics from the weekend
Rapahoe Beach
Old Referee
Bodyboarding Competition 

View attachment DSC_1030_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_1120.jpg


View attachment DSC_1475_2.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Free2BeMe: * That looks so cool!! o.0 It may be just my distorted Mind, but I distinctly see boobs in the last picture. XD



*Wicked*: AMAZING! That's a Gorgeous shot!


----------



## ladle

Got two photos published in the local small paper when I did a trip to the West Coast last week.
YAY....not the two I'd choose, but still, they pay like $12 a shot....so I guess I'm a 'professional' now....where oh where to spend my newfound wealth... 

View attachment DSC_1344_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_1394_2.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

ladle said:


> Got two photos published in the local small paper when I did a trip to the West Coast last week.
> YAY....not the two I'd choose, but still, they pay like $12 a shot....so I guess I'm a 'professional' now....where oh where to spend my newfound wealth...



Well, Ladle, you could use it to set up on-line classes in photographic composition for us amateurs.

And, by the way, congrats!


----------



## ladle

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well, Ladle, you could use it to set up on-line classes in photographic composition for us amateurs.
> 
> And, by the way, congrats!



Thanks...but with my newfound fame and wealth I'd probably never associate myself with you amateurs again.....MUWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

ladle said:


> Thanks...but with my newfound fame and wealth I'd probably never associate myself with you amateurs again.....MUWAHAHAHAHAHA



Well! I never . . .

Go ahead. Be that way. Let fame and fortune go to your head. See if I care. I do just fine with my baby brownie the way it is.


----------



## ladle

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well! I never . . .
> 
> Go ahead. Be that way. Let fame and fortune go to your head. See if I care. I do just fine with my baby brownie the way it is.



*Sitting in my new luxurious lounge-suite in my high end apartment, it smells of rich mahogany and I have many leather bound books. I'm now a pretty big deal.*


----------



## daddyoh70

The first 2 are of Wooddale Bridge. A covered bridge about 10 minutes from my home. It was just reconstructed in 2008. I added "antiquing effect"








Next is a tree that has been growing at a local high school as long as I can remember. I did the sepia thing here




Last is just a tulip growing in my flower bed


----------



## ladle

Nice!
Always wondered though....why were those bridges built with a roof?


----------



## daddyoh70

ladle said:


> Nice!
> Always wondered though....why were those bridges built with a roof?



Because if they didn't have one, it wouldn't be a *covered* bridge  Sorry. When they first started making bridges, they were mainly made of wood, which led to quick deterioration when exposed to harsh elements. The roofs/covers were to protect them, thus extending their life span by decades.


----------



## Famouslastwords

URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 61998
> 
> 
> Nothing big, just a quick picture of my day off.



Twilight! I had those books but I loaned them to someone and they stole them!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> ...snip...
> Next is a tree that has been growing at a local high school as long as I can remember. I did the sepia thing here








It's a beautiful shot DaddyOh and the sepia tones really make it stand out. 
This is what came to me when I saw the photo...

_*Stripped of its peridots and emeralds shades
Begging for the warmth winter had denied
Standing all but naked in the spring sun 
"Return my verdant gems! My dues are paid!"
Deep rooted lamentations silently cried
As gray gnarled fingers scratch the cerulean*
~Raivenne_​


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's a beautiful shot DaddyOh and the sepia tones really make it stand out.
> This is what came to me when I saw the photo...
> 
> _*Stripped of its peridots and emeralds shades
> Begging for the warmth winter had denied
> Standing all but naked in the spring sun
> "Return my verdant gems! My dues are paid!"
> Deep rooted lamentations silently cried
> As gray gnarled fingers scratch the cerulean*
> ~Raivenne_​



Thanks Angel! I was blown away by words. You really have a way with them :bow: I played around with a lot of different effects, but the sepia really did make it stand out. It was about 1:30 in the afternoon and the sun was overhead, slightly to the right . And just to give you an idea of how tall the tree is, the stop sign next to it stands about 7 feet.


----------



## Blackjack

I think it's frog mating season or something... there were a whole bunch of amphibians fucking down at the pond there. I didn't get any of them, but I did get these bachelors:


----------



## Blackjack

Got a couple more.

Myself, reflected... same as in this post






My cat Phoebe


----------



## QueenB

great shots, beej. 
i especially love the last two. phoebe is beautiful. :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> My cat Phoebe



I have a cat named Piper, all we need is someone with a cat named Paige and we have the Power of Three on our sides!


----------



## Mack27

I stumbled across this amazing pictorial, dog versus coyote, don't worry, nothing bad happens.

http://www.komar.org/faq/dog-versus-coyote/


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Lakes Entrance, Victoria, Australia



View attachment phpAUnAMqAM.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

I just took these yesterday. Rockford Tower. A defunct water tower that was built between 1899 and 1902. The tower itself is constructed completely of field stones.





Here is a view up the side of the tower. It stands about 115 feet tall.


----------



## Pixelpops

Made another journey to the asylum yesterday. One of many many more to come I imagine. Here's a couple of pictures. If anyones interested, I have lots and lots up at my blog. 





















Asylums ain't nothing without artsy pictures of toilets


----------



## kayrae




----------



## ladle

Love it Kayrae!
A few miscellanies from my weekend 

View attachment DSC_1492_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_1517_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_1526_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_1512_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

at the request of a friend...
a double decker bus model toy 

View attachment DSC_1558_2.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

these pics are awesome, somtimes simple things are just so perfect!! thank you all for sharing


----------



## thejuicyone

Taken at the beach after a rainstorm. The quality is shitty because I had to make it bigger.


----------



## goofy girl

Some from my trip to NYC (OneWickedAngel should recognize some of these )


----------



## goofy girl

more.................


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

My best picture since I went out:

View attachment 63529

*Dominican Sunrise*​
Wish I could make it bigger!


----------



## ladle

Goofy, LOVE the B&W archway pic!


----------



## goofy girl

ladle said:


> Goofy, LOVE the B&W archway pic!



Thanks! It was a tunnel at Central Park in NYC


----------



## biodieselman

I use to enjoy photography more with my old Olympus OM-1 which allowed more control to manipulate the image, but good high-speed film & the processing gets expensive. Our Nikon CoolPix 5700 digital camera is OK for snapshots but I don't enjoy using it. I'm trying to convince Ris that we "need" a better SLR digital camera.






I've followed all of the National Wildlife Federation's guidelines to create a Certified Wildlife Habitat. We've have all kinds of critters around our home but Ris has had a rash of snake sightings this spring.

Last week Ris spotted a Pacific Gopher Snake twined around our wrought iron fence. The sunlight was diffused underneath our patio cover allowing soft, even lighting with no fill flash.




Less than a week later, Ris spotted a California King Snake just outside our bedroom door out to the pool. I quickly got the two Pak-Lites for the house plus my work Pak-Lite so I could see the snake in the digital display. 

They are very bright but unfortunately the LEDs give off a bluish/white light. Without the extra lighting, I doubt I could have captured the snake in the pitch dark.



As you can see, the camera's 'Auto' focusing & exposure control hardly does a mediocre job. I took a dozen photos & these are the two 'best'. But hey, it was pitch dark.









The King Snake was eating a bird chick but not these baby chicks that had already fledged from the nest right above the same bedroom door. I can reach 8 feet & I'm holding Ris's handmirror in one hand to view into the nest & holding the camera in the other. You can see the frilly pink fringe around the mirror frame, which caused the chicks to sink into the nest, keeping perfectly still. If you look closely, you can see 5 yellow beaks & some eyes staring back at me.









We planted California natives in our pool yard so we don't have to water them. One of my favorites are the Romneya Coulteri, Matilija Poppy or commonly called fried-egg poppy. I'm pulling the stem down with my thumb in order to get a close photo because they get over 8' tall. To give perspective to the size of the flowers, I'm spreading my fingers wide. I can palm a basketball to give you feeling how big my hands are.




We also had some melon "stuckage" in the wrought iron fence from last year's garden.


----------



## Cat

So many beautiful and fun shots! Thanks to all for sharing!

Here are two of my favorite shots from this weekend:


----------



## SoVerySoft

biodieselman said:


> We also had some melon "stuckage" in the wrought iron fence from last year's garden.



I LOVE this!!!


----------



## SocialbFly

My fav sunset pics...Indian Rocks, Fl...Fiji...The view from my window after a storm in St Louis and Huntington Beach 

View attachment t2a.jpg


View attachment sunset fiji fav.jpg


View attachment Picture 005a.jpg


View attachment lilsunset2.jpg


----------



## ladle

where in Fiji is that?


----------



## BarbBBW

WOW  these pics are AMAZING!! Thank you ALL for sharing them!!


----------



## BarbBBW

We also had some melon "stuckage" in the wrought iron fence from last year's garden.



[/QUOTE]

hahaha Now that looks like a belly :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly

ladle said:


> where in Fiji is that?




I was staying at the Royal Denerau in Nadi...i was soo out of my class there, lol...


----------



## vardon_grip

Chicago skyline at dusk.


----------



## ladle

SocialbFly said:


> I was staying at the Royal Denerau in Nadi...i was soo out of my class there, lol...



Nice..been there..not stayed there though. Kinda Reminds me of the outlook from the Shangri-la where I had a mate's wedding! 

View attachment DSC_5975_2.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

undrcovrbrothr said:


> My best picture since I went out:
> 
> View attachment 63529
> 
> *Dominican Sunrise*​
> Wish I could make it bigger!


That is just Gorgeous!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

vardon_grip said:


> Chicago skyline at dusk.


Wow! Breathtaking!


----------



## PhatChk

I am not a photographer but I do like to take pics. And photo-manipulations and vectoring here some of my work.




This my best online friend also a FA! Michael as a vector from a picture.




My sister




my other sister Nina
These are photographs I have taken and manipulated


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Eagle Flying Over the Park I was at.







And it's REALLY BIG, so click the link for the enlarged version of the Turkey Vulcher

http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs45/i/2009/132/4/2/Turkey_Vulcher_by_NoctemXxXAeternus.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

PhatChk said:


> I am not a photographer but I do like to take pics. And photo-manipulations and vectoring here some of my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This my best online friend also a FA! Michael as a vector from a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other sister Nina
> These are photographs I have taken and manipulated


EXTREMELY TALENTED WOWOW!! YOU COMPLETELY AWED ME GIRL!!


----------



## PhatChk

BarbBBW said:


> EXTREMELY TALENTED WOWOW!! YOU COMPLETELY AWED ME GIRL!!



Thank you!!:blush:


----------



## Proner

Pics of my surf's spot... 

View attachment DSCF1448.JPG


View attachment DSCF1559.JPG


View attachment DSCF1579.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

Sunrise over Zanzibar, Tanzania.


----------



## daddyoh70

Couldn't pass up this shot... My 8 year old pitbull and my 9 month old kitten.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

goofy girl said:


> more.................



I love these photos. I really like the first one.


----------



## kinkykitten

Some really nice photos here everyone! 

Here are some of my recent ones from around here...

Sunrise....





Love this one - What me and Dan wake up to!















Dan is exploring!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . I'm stunned, all over again. Despite all the roaring and ugliness,
it's still a beautiful planet, especially when seen through the eyes 
of beautiful people. I've yearned for something of my own to offer 
here, but our hard drive are filled mostly with pictures of family 
(grandkids, especially) and friends - not really to be publicly shared. 

I do have many shots taken from a hill overlooking Duluth, MN and 
Lake Superior. They are still shots, captured from a simple little 
webcam in the window of our condo. They have neither technique 
or human art, but are full of the poetry of sea and sky.

I was about to post them when I received an e-mail from an old 
Duluth friend, now moved on. I had nothing to do with the slide 
show you will find at this link, but it does offer something of the 
city I love - and hope you will too.

I have tried to rep many of you, only to be rewarded with the 
message that I must spread rep around, before repping these 
people again. So, may I rep all of you here and now for your 
fantastic offerings

So, here for your enjoyment, the fabulous City of Duluth, 
where the moon lives when it's not coursing through the skies over you.

And a composite shot, taken through the front window of the condo. 
Y'all come visit, y'hear?


----------



## vardon_grip




----------



## SoVerySoft

Damn...the pics I posted last year are gone - the site I'd uploaded them to is now defunct. I'll repost them when I get some time. 

Here are 3 new ones from my trip to New England this year:





Just a pretty scene in Rockport, MA. And yeah, again with the photoshop effects. I'm hooked on it.






This was behind one of my favorite restaurants in Cape Neddick, Maine.






And last...I just liked this. I know it's silly. It's a graffitied stop sign near Nubble Light in Maine.​


----------



## ladle

Just advice to anyone with images on their camera/card....
DOWNLOAD OFTEN!
It looks like I lost about 350 pics of my first two weeks of my holiday
POUT
Corrupt memory card!!!!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Oh coolness. quite happy I found this thread.

so, well, I do do some photography, the amount of which has increased a lot since the acquisition of a Nikon D40 last Christmas. 

So, enjoy. ask questions if you feel like it.































:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Not my best work...

Had this web not been attached to a small spot light, I would have walked face first into it. I took the opportunity to mess with my Macro










This is driving through the Lehigh Tunnel in Pennsylvania on my way home from vacation in the Poconos.





and this is a view from the deck of the bar in the resort where I stayed in the Poconos. The lake is Lake Wallenpaupack


----------



## Blackjack

Some taken over the past few days.


























And some from the Fourth:











Grand finale:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*love to visit this thread...such amazing talent here.......*


----------



## SocialbFly

Playing with my new camera, which is both an underwater and regular, but i have to tell you, i am shocked at how well the macros looks  )Olympus tough 8000) 

View attachment lilFlower.jpg


View attachment lilwhtflow.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189




----------



## goofy girl

Such beautiful work, everyone!!


----------



## pdgujer148

Just for fun...

I've been experimenting with ways to simulate a "tilt-shift" effect w/o going out and purchasing an expensive lens. The goal here was to make the cars outside my apartment look like toys.






Here's and earlier experiment. This one was heavily processed and doesn't quite have the same effect. Still, I like it for some reason or another.


----------



## rainyday

pdgujer148 said:


> I've been experimenting with ways to simulate a "tilt-shift" effect w/o going out and purchasing an expensive lens. The goal here was to make the cars outside my apartment look like toys.



Okay, now the part where you explain how you did it, please. Was it post-production or a rigged-up lens of some sort? 

Aesthetically I like the second one better, but the toy thing is very present in the first one. I keep looking at it trying to decide just what it is that gives it a toy feel but aside from focus differences I can't narrow it down to any one thing.


----------



## pdesil071189

Heres a few some were taken a long time ago on a old camera you can tell which ones










*
Taken on a cell phone*


----------



## goofy girl

Fourth of July celebration


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

a few of mine again.

dunno what you'd consider this, maybe a firework bouquet? 






Not quite sure what I think of this one, except that that's a really odd shade of green. No post editing done on this, just my own shaky hand and a longish exposure






and some random strangers taken at a local party.


----------



## pdgujer148

rainyday said:


> Okay, now the part where you explain how you did it, please. Was it post-production or a rigged-up lens of some sort?
> 
> Aesthetically I like the second one better, but the toy thing is very present in the first one. I keep looking at it trying to decide just what it is that gives it a toy feel but aside from focus differences I can't narrow it down to any one thing.



Quick Answer: 

1. http://www.lensbaby.com/ plus some guesswork as the lensbaby doesn't meter with my SLR.
2. Photoshop: A subtle circular gradient applied to an alpha channel to blow the tree on the right. Select channel > Blur.
3. Mess with "curves" in Photoshop. Maybe the most important step. The lighting sells the effect.

Thanks for liking the second image. I feel weird showing it because it is just a shot of a WalMart parking lot.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

pdgujer148 said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one at first I thought it was toy cars.:wubu:



I like the effect on the photo.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

a very small photo shoot with my friend and her sisters.

View attachment 6410_118004761304_617961304_2269934_7344556_n.jpg
love this one alot.

View attachment 6410_118004771304_617961304_2269936_3294419_n.jpg


Love my new home and I'm trying not to let my skill die.


----------



## goofy girl

This morning on my walk to work


----------



## SoVerySoft

I'm really excited. Our company has a program which allows employees to submit artwork or artistic photographs to be considered for use as artwork in our offices all over the world.

When a new office is opened or an old one refurbished, they choose from the employees' artwork to adorn the walls.

I found out yesterday that 3 of my photos were selected - and are hanging right in my own recently renovated office (along with 20 or so other photos from employees from all over the U.S., Canada, Singapore, the UK, etc.)

I am hopeful that some of my other photos will end up in other offices as well! 

Here are some snapshots of the part of the office where my photos appear. Sorry about the reflections - one side of the hallway is all windows.

View attachment 10-Art sign-small.jpg

Sorry - I wiped out the company name...


View attachment 47-RHS&KC Hallway-small.jpg

This is the hallway leading to our 2 main conference rooms. Of the four pictures hanging here, mine are the one at the far end of the hall, and the two outside photos in the grouping of 3.

These are the 3 pics - I've posted them here before, I know. So sorry for the repeat! I am just so proud 

View attachment 42-RHS Don't Stop-small.jpg

"Don't Stop Believing"


View attachment 45-RHS Birdhouses-small.jpg

Birdhouses in Maine 


View attachment 15-RHS crashing waves-small.jpg

Crashing Waves in Maine. This one I snapped before they'd gotten a chance to hang it. Yeah, I was impatient!



​


----------



## intraultra

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> a few of mine again.
> 
> dunno what you'd consider this, maybe a firework bouquet?
> [...]


That first image is great  I don't think I've ever taken such a successful photo of fireworks.



SoVerySoft said:


> I'm really excited. Our company has a program which allows employees to submit artwork or artistic photographs to be considered for use as artwork in our offices all over the world.
> [...]



That's so very awesome! Do you have a larger version of the bird houses photo? I'm intrigued.


----------



## goofy girl

SVS-how awesome!! What a great idea for the company to have and how exciting that they picked your photos!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

intraultra said:


> ...That's so very awesome! Do you have a larger version of the bird houses photo? I'm intrigued.



Thanks! Sure - here ya go. I used photoshop to give it the special effects.


View attachment 277-birdhouses-strt-DB-small.jpg​

edit: hmm...I don't think that was the version I submitted. Here's the one I think I used:

View attachment 277-birdhouses-strt-WC-sm.jpg​
I left the other one here as I think I like it better. Now I wish I had submitted that one!




goofy girl said:


> SVS-how awesome!! What a great idea for the company to have and how exciting that they picked your photos!!



I know! I think it's a really great idea - and when they hung the photos everyone was all abuzz. You can be sure if they had just purchased anonymous prints no one would have even noticed. It was so great for morale!


----------



## ladle

Can't wait to get back from my holiday and sort the touristy pics from the pics I like out of the near 800 pics taken so far!
AWESOME work everyone!
SVS, I still think there is nothing better than seeing ones own work printed and hung..
Congrats!


----------



## kinkykitten

Some new ones of Norway... Myself and Dan went camping so I saw it as an opportunity to get my camera out and start snapping


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Beautiful pics Randi! It reminds me so much of a stand in Ogunquit, Maine. Is that where you took the pics? *_



SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks! Sure - here ya go. I used photoshop to give it the special effects.
> 
> 
> View attachment 67262​
> 
> edit: hmm...I don't think that was the version I submitted. Here's the one I think I used:
> 
> View attachment 67263​
> I left the other one here as I think I like it better. Now I wish I had submitted that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I think it's a really great idea - and when they hung the photos everyone was all abuzz. You can be sure if they had just purchased anonymous prints no one would have even noticed. It was so great for morale!


----------



## SoVerySoft

SparkGirl said:


> _*Beautiful pics Randi! It reminds me so much of a stand in Ogunquit, Maine. Is that where you took the pics? *_



Thanks! and yep! Right on Route 1


----------



## Isa

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm really excited. Our company has a program which allows employees to submit artwork or artistic photographs to be considered for use as artwork in our offices all over the world.
> 
> When a new office is opened or an old one refurbished, they choose from the employees' artwork to adorn the walls.
> 
> I found out yesterday that 3 of my photos were selected - and are hanging right in my own recently renovated office (along with 20 or so other photos from employees from all over the U.S., Canada, Singapore, the UK, etc.)
> 
> I am hopeful that some of my other photos will end up in other offices as well!
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the part of the office where my photos appear. Sorry about the reflections - one side of the hallway is all windows.



That is so cool, both the program and that your pics were selected.


----------



## daddyoh70

Taken this past weekend on a trip to Massachusetts






Probably not the safest practice but... I find that if I set my camera to "night shot" while I'm driving at night, I get really cool effects like this. Pic was taken driving over the Delaware Memorial Bridge, going into Delaware. This is the original photo, no effects were added.


----------



## SocialbFly

well, i found out the Olympus tough does awesome in the water, not an issue and the outside shots, great, inside...not so great, the flash is too bright, ih ave to play with it and figure out what settings work better...but here are some pool shots... 

View attachment synchSwim.jpg


View attachment rainbow2.jpg


View attachment PalmNight.jpg


View attachment silverlining.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Went out photoggin' today... got some good shots, and more importantly I found the color saturation setting on my camera!
















Aaaand de-saturated:







And my favorite from the batch:


----------



## benzdiesel

This entire thread is one of the most impressive ones on the board, if you ask me. I'm going to send out a collective but extremely sincere well-done to everybody since I'd fill up the servers singling out impressive ones and doing it individually. 

First contribution in quite a while (if I've ever done it) -- these have been a goal of mine for years now and, while they aren't National Geographic examples, I'm proud of 'em just because they're the first time I've been successful with them. Here's hoping the upload works  -- even if they don't look professional I think they're somewhat _striking_. (I know. Not really. But I had to get my pun in one way or another.)

The diffusion is water droplets on my lens. They weren't exactly intentional but I decided to call it "artistic effect" and thereby avoid admitting error. Isn't that how it works? Then again, Mark Twain: "Always acknowledge a fault. This confuses those in authority and gives you an opportunity to commit more." Hmm... 

View attachment lightning1.jpg


View attachment lightning2.jpg


View attachment lightning3.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

From yesterday.
















That last one I'm going to reshoot after getting rid of that dead bud on there.


----------



## ladle

After a long 11 week Hiatus I have returned with thousands of terrible touristy-type pictures to sort through and a few..just a few artistic pics: 

View attachment nyny.jpg


View attachment windows.jpg


View attachment ferris.jpg


----------



## Cat

Back again with a look at some nature around Utah and Arizona: 

View attachment IMG_0003.JPG


View attachment IMG_0182.JPG


View attachment IMG_0191.JPG


View attachment IMG_0335.JPG


View attachment IMG_0387.JPG


----------



## Cat

A few more: 

View attachment IMG_0603.JPG


View attachment IMG_1245.JPG


View attachment IMG_9570.JPG


----------



## ladle

Awesome! Love the white flowers!!!
Hope this thread gets traction again...get out there and get pic taking!!!


----------



## pdgujer148

Cat said:


> A few more:



F'N BILLIANT!

You get "VERY SPECIAL PRIZE"!

Seriously, to all of the above shots from Utah, GREAT JOB! You have a great eye!


----------



## rainyday

ladle said:


> After a long 11 week Hiatus I have returned with thousands of terrible touristy-type pictures to sort through and a few..just a few artistic pics:



I've been checking your Flicker account every once in a while to see if you've added your trip pics yet. I'll keep watching if this is the preview! I want to see those bigger. The intermittent pattern on that ferris wheel one is cool.




Cat said:


> Back again with a look at some nature around Utah and Arizona:



Cat, those are really great. Are you still using your Rebel?


----------



## rainyday

I love this thread but never share because mostly I like to take portraits and I can't post those. Took some non-people stuff this past weekend though, so I have a few I can put up.


----------



## jeff7005

great pix very vivid


----------



## ladle

rainyday said:


> I've been checking your Flicker account every once in a while to see if you've added your trip pics yet. I'll keep watching if this is the preview! I want to see those bigger. The intermittent pattern on that ferris wheel one is cool.


Thanks!
HAHA...wow...didn't know anyone really ever checked them out there. I have HUGE pics on my comp too big to upload...thousands of pics to filter though now


----------



## Cat

Thanks, Ladle, PDG and Rainy!

Rainy, I am still using the Rebel XTi. Are you still using yours?
I'm toying with the idea upgrading. I've used the newest Canon EOS Rebel T1i and adore it. The high-def video is very impressive, too.

Edited to add: Those pom-pom flowers are onions. Who knew they could be so purty?!

And, Rainy? I love those fence shots. Secluded and cottage-y. Makes me wanna go there!


----------



## rainyday

Cat said:


> Rainy, I am still using the Rebel XTi. Are you still using yours?
> I'm toying with the idea upgrading. I've used the newest Canon EOS Rebel T1i and adore it. The high-def video is very impressive, too.



Thanks, Cat. Yup, still using the Rebel XTi. I really love that camera.


----------



## vardon_grip




----------



## ladle

Miscellaneous bits n bobs 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## ladle

Bits n bobs version 2 

View attachment 6.jpg


View attachment 7.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl

_*I thought this said bits n BOOBS. Oops, haha.*_


ladle said:


> Miscellaneous bits n bobs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SparkGirl said:


> _*I thought this said bits n BOOBS. Oops, haha.*_



*YOU'RE TOTALLY INCORRIGIBLE WOMAN! (after all a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste!) LOL!*


----------



## Timberwolf

SparkGirl said:


> _*I thought this said bits n BOOBS. Oops, haha.*_





OneWickedAngel said:


> *YOU'RE TOTALLY INCORRIGIBLE WOMAN! (after all a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste!) LOL!*


Well, I managed to read the last word of this thread as "pornography"... :blush:


----------



## Cat

I read it as bits 'n' boobs, too. So bad...I was lookin' for the boobs in the shots. 

Ladle, 
I love the play of the sun on the cobblestone streets in your shots. Can I see it bigger, pretty please?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cat said:


> ...snip..
> *Can I see it bigger, pretty please?*


*I once said this to an ex. Wonder why he's an Ex?*


----------



## ladle

Feel kinda guilty posting this....after my trip I had a tiny bit of money left...and the local camera shop had a Nice Shiny barely used second hand Nikon D80. So I traded my old D70 and a little cash up to the D80.
Feels so good but at the same time I should have spent it on other things...oh well...here's to loads more picture taking.:doh:


----------



## SparkGirl

*You feel guilty? I'm amazed that you even had money left over, after that huge trip. You deserve the new camera as a reward for not over-spending!!!*



ladle said:


> Feel kinda guilty posting this....after my trip I had a tiny bit of money left...and the local camera shop had a Nice Shiny barely used second hand Nikon D80. So I traded my old D70 and a little cash up to the D80.
> Feels so good but at the same time I should have spent it on other things...oh well...here's to loads more picture taking.:doh:


----------



## ladle

Newer Camera...new lens
Same little white dog: 

View attachment DSC_0050.jpg


View attachment DSC_0060_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Springtime! 

View attachment DSC_0006.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Newer Camera...new lens
> Same little white dog:


*
Awww damn! He's as adorable as you are! (and that's pretty damn adorable!)*



ladle said:


> Springtime!


*Daffodils!!! How pretty!*


----------



## ladle

OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> Awww damn! He's as adorable as you are! (and that's pretty damn adorable!)*
> 
> 
> *Daffodils!!! How pretty!*



Much appreciated!
Gotta love springtime!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Awww Lenny!!! He's so cute!*_



ladle said:


> Newer Camera...new lens
> Same little white dog:


----------



## smithnwesson

Carolina Jasmine


----------



## pdgujer148

...another experiment. 






...not trying to be artsy. The experiment was to crate an image that simulates the experience of "apophenia" (the experience of seeing patterns or connections in random or meaningless data).

Even if you savvy what you are looking at right away, read the image top to bottom, then read it bottom to top, then stare at the center.


----------



## ladle

The LOST photos make a welcome return!!!!
Will post them soon!


----------



## ladle

Some of the saved pics! 

View attachment File364.jpg


View attachment File371.jpg


View attachment File376.jpg


View attachment File378.jpg


View attachment File382.jpg


----------



## ladle

The sixth pic 

View attachment File404.jpg


----------



## rainyday

Excellent save! I'm happy for you that you got them back. 

Where were the crosses ones taken?


----------



## ladle

rainyday said:


> Excellent save! I'm happy for you that you got them back.
> 
> Where were the crosses ones taken?



Thanks!...I'm relieved too. I love a few of these shots!
The Crosses was a weekend at Santa Monica Pier. The crosses were one per US soldier killed in Iraq. Then come monday...it was gone again


----------



## rainyday

It's striking. Especially with the shadows.


----------



## ladle

rainyday said:


> It's striking. Especially with the shadows.



thank you very much


----------



## ladle

Two pics today:
My mate trying to 'out-stare' Hamish the Highland Bull.
An old guy sunbathing in Florence. 

View attachment DSC_2644.jpg


View attachment DSC_2210_2.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148

For no particular reason except to demo an application on my smart phone:


----------



## ladle

pdgujer148 said:


> For no particular reason except to demo an application on my smart phone:



Nice polaroid-alike!


----------



## Linda

pdgujer148 said:


> ...another experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not trying to be artsy. The experiment was to crate an image that simulates the experience of "apophenia" (the experience of seeing patterns or connections in random or meaningless data).
> 
> Even if you savvy what you are looking at right away, read the image top to bottom, then read it bottom to top, then stare at the center.



I love it!


----------



## ladle

Excited, just got my CanonEOS5 Entry pack in the mail today:
Check it out here:
http://www1.canon.co.nz/worldofeos/photo5/
Basically I have to take 5 creative pics and enter them online:
The 5 topics are:
1. Splat Action (an opaque liquid)
2. Hundreds and Thousands (Close up)
3. Bokeh Experimental (lens cover)
4. Spectacles Portraiture
5. Practically Black (low light image)

Hmmm...creative juices going now
Not sure if they have this contest where you are...but it has great prizes if you win one of the 5 categories..only 250 entrants as well.


----------



## swamptoad

pdgujer148 said:


> ...another experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not trying to be artsy. The experiment was to crate an image that simulates the experience of "apophenia" (the experience of seeing patterns or connections in random or meaningless data).
> 
> Even if you savvy what you are looking at right away, read the image top to bottom, then read it bottom to top, then stare at the center.





I really like it!


----------



## comaseason

Went to Canby, OR to check out the Dahlias a few weeks a go:
















Full slideshow here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/towerofsong/sets/72157622173765392/show/


----------



## ladle

Arghhhhh....KILLER GIANT BEES!


----------



## Cat

A couple of my favs from the past couple of weeks. Trying to figure out the wide angle lens still... 

View attachment IMG_1809-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_1826-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_3819-1.jpg


----------



## ladle

Arghhhh...MORE KILLER BEES!

Cat, I hear that wide angle lens is great for photographing wide people?
lol


----------



## Inhibited

Cat said:


> A couple of my favs from the past couple of weeks. Trying to figure out the wide angle lens still...



I don't know much about photography, but your pictures are so crystal clear and the colour is amazing. I like the 2nd picture heaps.


----------



## ladle

ladle said:


> Excited, just got my CanonEOS5 Entry pack in the mail today:
> Check it out here:
> http://www1.canon.co.nz/worldofeos/photo5/
> Basically I have to take 5 creative pics and enter them online:
> The 5 topics are:
> 1. Splat Action (an opaque liquid)
> 2. Hundreds and Thousands (Close up)
> 3. Bokeh Experimental (lens cover)
> 4. Spectacles Portraiture
> 5. Practically Black (low light image)
> 
> Hmmm...creative juices going now
> Not sure if they have this contest where you are...but it has great prizes if you win one of the 5 categories..only 250 entrants as well.




OK...been trying out this BOKEH cardboard lens cover...looks quite fun 

View attachment DSC_0017.jpg


----------



## ladle

ladle said:


> OK...been trying out this BOKEH cardboard lens cover...looks quite fun



Oh, just to explain, this was a VERY out-of-focus shot of fairy lights on a tree outside a bar in town at night.


----------



## ladle

from a recent stroll around the city, and Lenny's new girlfriend, Jess. 

View attachment DSC_0051_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0010_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0019_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0020.jpg


View attachment DSC_0050_2.jpg


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> from a recent stroll around the city, and Lenny's new girlfriend, Jess.



Those are great and Jess is goregous!


----------



## SparkGirl

*Awww Lenny has a gf, that's so cute, and so is she!!! Great pics!*


ladle said:


> from a recent stroll around the city, and Lenny's new girlfriend, Jess.


----------



## ladle

a couple of very random night shots.
Blurred for effect, the first is a street scene, the second is a tree covered in fairy lights 

View attachment DSC_0005_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0013_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

It seems very few people are out taking pics...damn! get out people! Take some so I don't look like such a thread-whore!
A sunday near sundown: 

View attachment DSC_0001_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0008_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0009_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0011_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0019_2.jpg


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> It seems very few people are out taking pics...damn! get out people! Take some so I don't look like such a thread-whore!
> A sunday near sundown:




Those are great Ladle.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> It seems very few people are out taking pics...damn! get out people! Take some so I don't look like such a thread-whore!
> A sunday near sundown:


*Okay Ladle Okay! Only so you won't feel so lonely !*






*Grilling on Labor Day*





*Facing east on 15th Street in NYC. I like the sense of infinity in this shot.*





*Twilight in Columbus Circle New York City*





*Chandelier in a restaurant*


----------



## ladle

a pic of me taking a pic...umm...weird... 

View attachment SDC10589.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

These were taken yesterday at a local State Park near my home


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nice shots DaddyOh! Lovely hints of early autumn.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I got nothin'... I've taken no great pictures this year. None... at all. I only uploaded 10 to flickr during the whole summer and they were from 30 minutes in my backyard. My favorite one was a dead plant. What does that say about me? Ha.

I have plans to go out and get many of the fall colors. Plans, plans, plans.

Speaking of colors, below is one of the very first color change I spotted last month, a picture of that dead plant I loved so much, and a spider I got by complete accident. His leg spikes creep me out.

You guys are really talented. I'm going to love looking more than sharing!!


----------



## ladle

New pics for today 

View attachment DSC_0010_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0043_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0046_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0069_2.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

Haven't posted here in ages! From my vacation to Hawaii in August:





















This was taken with an underwater disposable camera:


----------



## Inhibited

sweet&fat said:


> Haven't posted here in ages! From my vacation to Hawaii in August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken with an underwater disposable camera:



I <3 the pics of the beach..


----------



## ladle

GREAT Pics Leah, my one regret about going to Fiji and snorkelling is that I didn't invest in a cheap underwater disposable camera. Saw some great stuff and I'll never have a record of it. Guess it's a good reason to go back!


----------



## vardon_grip

sweet&fat said:


> Haven't posted here in ages! From my vacation to Hawaii in August:



Very Nice! It kinda looks like the windward side of Oahu in the top pic. The fire dancer is from a luau at PCC?
It all looks great.


----------



## vardon_grip

Worked on a music video a couple of weeks ago and these stills are from that shoot






















30h!3 featuring Katy Perry.


----------



## ladle

Nice shots!...LUCKY LUCKY MAN!


----------



## rainyday

These were from this summer. All but the ones of the sticks were taken out of a car window, so they were kind of on the fly.


----------



## littlefairywren

rainyday said:


> These were from this summer. All but the ones of the sticks were taken out of a car window, so they were kind of on the fly.



I love these photos, so beautiful rainy. btw, totally unrelated but I love your new hair


----------



## rainyday

littlefairywren said:


> I love these photos, so beautiful rainy. btw, totally unrelated but I love your new hair



Thanks, Fairy.  My new hair? I haven't chopped it off yet. Same old hair lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

rainyday said:


> Thanks, Fairy.  My new hair? I haven't chopped it off yet. Same old hair lol.



Woops, must have been an old post or maybe I have just lost a few more marbles lol


----------



## ladle

just a new plant and a new abstract 

View attachment DSC_0072.jpg


View attachment pic2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Just some new ones from tonight 

View attachment DSC_0009_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0013.jpg


View attachment DSC_0025_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0043.jpg


View attachment DSC_0053_2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Just some new ones from tonight


Excellent shots all around Ladle. I especially love the stained glass and the "starry" lights effect.


----------



## ladle

OneWickedAngel said:


> Excellent shots all around Ladle. I especially love the stained glass and the "starry" lights effect.



The stained glass one is a reflection off a pond in our Arts Centre area at night. Note the duck who posed there too..lol


----------



## ladle

These are someone elses pictures: but this is the art installation that you can see in my reflection, looks like stained glass but it is not. 

View attachment Night.JPG.jpeg


View attachment Toyland.JPG.jpeg


----------



## SparkGirl

*Wow, that's really beautiful and interesting. Thanks for sharing (I still like your pic better, ducky and all).*



ladle said:


> These are someone elses pictures: but this is the art installation that you can see in my reflection, looks like stained glass but it is not.


----------



## rainyday

These were taken with a pocket-size Nikon Coolpix.


----------



## swamptoad

Those are really nice pictures, rainy!


----------



## swamptoad

I took these about a week ago:


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> Just some new ones from tonight





Really good pictures, ladle!


----------



## daddyoh70

Just got one this time. Hurray for Fall. Taken about a week ago.


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Just got one this time. Hurray for Fall. Taken about a week ago.



That is so beautiful....I love Autumn and we are heading into Summer. Oh pooh!


----------



## swamptoad

daddyoh70 said:


> Just got one this time. Hurray for Fall. Taken about a week ago.





That's a really nice picture!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Just got one this time. Hurray for Fall. Taken about a week ago.



*Beautiful shot Daddyoh. So very picturesque; like it should be a desktop wallpaper o something it's so lovely.*


----------



## rainyday

daddyoh70 said:


> Just got one this time. Hurray for Fall. Taken about a week ago.



Wow, that's really lovely. Beautiful colors.


----------



## swamptoad

swamptoad said:


> I took these about a week ago:






These pictures are clickable .. so they are actually much bigger. I forgot to add this to the OP. And I also had checked these pictures to be "family safe" though there is an annoying pop up ad. Sorry about that. I need to find a better image host. :blush:


----------



## Inhibited

swamptoad said:


> These pictures are clickable .. so they are actually much bigger. I forgot to add this to the OP. And I also had checked these pictures to be "family safe" though there is an annoying pop up ad. Sorry about that. I need to find a better image host. :blush:



Ahh just like magic they appear bigger...... Great pics i really like the first one.


----------



## swamptoad

Inhibited said:


> Ahh just like magic they appear bigger...... Great pics i really like the first one.




Thanks! Yeah I like the first one a lot as well. :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

littlefairywren said:


> That is so beautiful....I love Autumn and we are heading into Summer. Oh pooh!





swamptoad said:


> That's a really nice picture!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Beautiful shot Daddyoh. So very picturesque; like it should be a desktop wallpaper o something it's so lovely.*





rainyday said:


> Wow, that's really lovely. Beautiful colors.



Thanks all. I just happen to stumble upon this place. I have a couple "go to" spots for my fall pics, but just haven't been able to get to them. I was driving home and just happen to look out my passenger side window and just had to stop.


----------



## daddyoh70

This is the Harbor of Refuge Lighthouse in Lewes, DE. Went to the beach last week and caught the tail end of a Nor'Easter. Have to sort through the pics, but will post some. 






The thing protruding above the trees is a lookout tower. They line the DE shoreline. They were used during WWII to watch for Japanese Ships in the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## SparkGirl

*I'm a huge fan of nautical/beach themed pictures and these are so beautiful. Thanks for posting them!!!*


daddyoh70 said:


> This is the Harbor of Refuge Lighthouse in Lewes, DE. Went to the beach last week and caught the tail end of a Nor'Easter. Have to sort through the pics, but will post some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing protruding above the trees is a lookout tower. They line the DE shoreline. They were used during WWII to watch for Japanese Ships in the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## daddyoh70

SparkGirl said:


> *I'm a huge fan of nautical/beach themed pictures and these are so beautiful. Thanks for posting them!!!*



Thanks. These are from a recent trip to the beach, Ocean City, MD. Hope you like them too.


----------



## swamptoad

More nice pictures, daddyoh70! I like the first one of the wave up close.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*These are great too!!!

*_


daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks. These are from a recent trip to the beach, Ocean City, MD. Hope you like them too.


----------



## Inhibited

[/QUOTE]











[/QUOTE]

<3 your work, great pics.


----------



## BeastofBurden.

the one random photo i've taken in the past 5 years lol.... Lake Washington one morning while fishing


----------



## littlefairywren

BeastofBurden. said:


> the one random photo i've taken in the past 5 years lol.... Lake Washington one morning while fishing



THAT is just gorgeous!


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> This is the Harbor of Refuge Lighthouse in Lewes, DE. Went to the beach last week and caught the tail end of a Nor'Easter. Have to sort through the pics, but will post some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing protruding above the trees is a lookout tower. They line the DE shoreline. They were used during WWII to watch for Japanese Ships in the Atlantic Ocean



I love the beach shots daddyoh70, particularly when I see the fencing/sand breaks you guys have over there. They always make me think of Jaws


----------



## ladle

hey everyone.
LOVING the fact this is no longer just my thread again!
Keep posting....LOVE seeing what other people see through the lens!
REP for everyone.


----------



## ladle

Tonight's coastal sunset 

View attachment aaaaaa.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Tonight's coastal sunset



This is great, think it is one of your best


----------



## ladle

Inhibited said:


> This is great, think it is one of your best



Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> Tonight's coastal sunset





beautiful! :happy:


----------



## Donna

Seeing the lighthouse/beach pictures reminds me of these pictures I took last fall in St Augustine.


----------



## ladle

swamptoad said:


> beautiful! :happy:



Thank you!


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Tonight's coastal sunset



North or south Island of NZ? It is gorgeous!


----------



## ladle

littlefairywren said:


> North or south Island of NZ? It is gorgeous!



View of the sunset over the coastline on the west coast of the south island!
REAL NEW ZEALAND!


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> View of the sunset over the coastline on the west coast of the south island!
> REAL NEW ZEALAND!



Ta for that. I have friends from Blenheim on the south island, so the shots got me curious


----------



## Inhibited

Donna said:


> Seeing the lighthouse/beach pictures reminds me of these pictures I took last fall in St Augustine.



I'm luving everyones pictures of the beach, i <3 the water.


----------



## swamptoad

Donna said:


> Seeing the lighthouse/beach pictures reminds me of these pictures I took last fall in St Augustine.



ooooh!!! those are nice, Donna!


----------



## ladle

Two more from the coast... 

View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment DSC_0040_2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Two more from the coast...



B/W....beautiful!


----------



## SparkGirl

*Beautiful, as usual, wanker :bow:*



ladle said:


> Two more from the coast...


----------



## SparkGirl

*Aww Donna, you went to St. Augustine? That makes me happy and sad at the same time. Such beautiful pics!*



Donna said:


> Seeing the lighthouse/beach pictures reminds me of these pictures I took last fall in St Augustine.


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> Two more from the coast...




I like the 2nd one!


----------



## Cat

Back with a few favs from the past 8 weeks or so.... 

View attachment IMG_1959.JPG


View attachment IMG_1962.JPG


View attachment IMG_2063.JPG


View attachment IMG_2084.JPG


View attachment IMG_2154.JPG


----------



## Cat

S'more pix: 

View attachment IMG_2216.JPG


View attachment IMG_2225.JPG


View attachment IMG_2242.JPG


View attachment IMG_2335.JPG


View attachment IMG_2652.JPG


----------



## Cat

A few more: 

View attachment IMG_2711.JPG


View attachment IMG_2972.JPG


View attachment IMG_2978.JPG


View attachment IMG_2962.JPG


View attachment IMG_3042.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

Cat said:


> A few more:



You take the coolest pics :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

*Cat*.....your pics are just stunning!:bow:


----------



## thejuicyone

My friend is the subject...







& now me...


----------



## disaster117

I love taking pictures. I used to want to be a photographer but I'm not that good so I decided against it. This was a fluke:

It's my favorite picture that I've ever taken, ever. I just think it's so pretty. It's of Wolfe Lake up in Westport, Ontario in Canada. I vacation there with some of my family every summer. I'm a sucker for sunset pictures, even if they are a little over-done. I'm over the repetitive nature of them. 

View attachment IMG_1413.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

WOW!! Lots more stunning and simply gorgeous photos to see. I love this thread! :happy: :bow:


----------



## ladle

Agreed, LOVE this thread. Big time! Cat...stunning pics. Juicy...nice!
Keep them coming..

Who needs flickr when everyone here is thickr


----------



## Inhibited

Cat said:


> Back with a few favs from the past 8 weeks or so....



Your pics are amazing, can't wait for you to post more


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the compliments, ya'll!
I just want to admit that I need to take a LOT of pictures in order to get decent ones that I like. A LOT of pictures. It really is the true beauty of digital with a large memory card.


----------



## swamptoad

Cat said:


> Thanks for the compliments, ya'll!
> I just want to admit that I need to take a LOT of pictures in order to get decent ones that I like. A LOT of pictures. It really is the true beauty of digital with a large memory card.



Thats easily understandable. I have to take a LOT also. It can be be difficult sometimes to get a decent picture, no matter how steady the hand is with the camera. :doh:


----------



## Babygirlneedsu

I have really started to enjoy using my little camera and am now itching to have a really good quality one as there are hours of fun to be had in shooting and then playing with the images. 

I have been engrossed in this thread and trying to glean tips from some of the pros ! :bow:

Here are a couple of mine taken this year in Eressos, Greece: 

View attachment 019.JPG


View attachment 039.JPG


View attachment 413.JPG


View attachment 250.JPG


View attachment 248.JPG


----------



## ladle

Random shit from last night 

View attachment DSC_0006_2.jpg


----------



## CharDonnay

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Here ya go



Looks beautiful.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu

Here are some reflection shots taken in Eressos this year again
I am having trouble re-sizing stuff...thought that settting the camera to the DIMS dimensions would overcome this but still getting shots at various KB.....does anyone know how to get shots resized to close on the 117 KB permitted please ? I go to Drpic and reduce by 25 % and hope for the best.

So inspired by the fab shots here,I went out today and got a new Fuji finepix 12 megapixel camera as my other one, that took all the above, was a 4 mpx cheap and cheerful Olympus. So am itching to go out and see what it can do ! 

View attachment reflection1.jpg


View attachment reflection4.jpg


View attachment reflection7.jpg


View attachment reflection2.jpg


View attachment reflection6.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Love Taking Photo's of the Elements. 
Especially Fire and Water.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Awesome shots YPP! Especially the water, I have the worst time capturing large amounts of water with my little point and shoot.


----------



## Paquito

Hello fall. I missed you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OWA: Thanks! The Water shot was actually really easily taken, as I took it from a man-made "Waterfall" at the local state park. I Had a nice cement block to put my camera on and everything, Lol. I Suppose I kind of "Cheated" in a way.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

free2beme04 said:


> Hello fall. I missed you.


Those are SUCH cool shots of Fall! 

We didn't get much of a "Fall" Here.


We went from Summer to Winter in 4 weeks. 

Summer, Two Weeks Later; Fall, Two weeks Later; Winter.


----------



## disaster117

I'm feelin up to sharing some more pictures from my vacation folders  

Everyone is inspiring me with these amazing pictures being posted.. and I looked through mine and I really liked some I had forgotten about! Oh, and I too have a picture of a man-made waterfall!

View attachment IMG_1302.JPG

Waterfall.
View attachment IMG_1334.JPG

Picture of the dock, random bird who kind of makes the picture.
View attachment IMG_1424.JPG

Sunset.
View attachment IMG_0904.JPG

I just really liked the way the clouds looked in this picture. It kind of seems like you can tell here that the world isn't flat.
View attachment IMG_0725.JPG

My cousin invading on my picture, it turned out to be better that way, haha.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu

This 1st shot is with my new camera, which has a slow shutter speed setting specially for fireworks and the watery ones are of a fountain art installation on the South Bank in London and the last one is a Vegas piccy. 

View attachment firework purple.jpg


View attachment water2.jpg


View attachment water1.jpg


View attachment water.jpg


View attachment 232.JPG


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh MAN! I love that shot of the fireworks! 

And the Sunset Photo is GORGEOUS! [I am very much a fan of Sky Photo's. Cloud Anomalies and Sunsets in particular.]


Just a random favorite of mine I thought I'd share from my DA account.


----------



## ladle

Nice flower!
So I still don't really understand the whole deviantart thing. I still want to sell some of my pics but I'm not sure the best way to go about it. How does deviantart work?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Gay Head Light - Martha's Vineyard 

View attachment gayheadlight.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## Babygirlneedsu

Such a frustration that my re-sizing dramas are preventing me from posting the full size that does these shots justice but here are a couple more pics from the Litttle Heath bonfire. 

View attachment firework55.jpg


View attachment firework 50.jpg


View attachment firework66.jpg


----------



## Proner

Some pics I have taken in the park near my house, I played a little with color and effects. 

View attachment DSCN3311.JPG


View attachment DSCN3313.JPG


View attachment DSCN3315.JPG


View attachment DSCN3317.JPG


----------



## Cat

A few shots from this past weekend 

View attachment IMG_3482.JPG


View attachment IMG_3311.JPG


View attachment IMG_3489.JPG


View attachment IMG_3503.JPG


View attachment IMG_3511.JPG


----------



## Cat

A few more from this past weekend: 

View attachment IMG_3523.JPG


View attachment IMG_3562.JPG


View attachment IMG_3574.JPG


View attachment IMG_3502-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_3546-1.JPG


----------



## maureenc

I don't take great photos, but I do enjoy being the one behind the camera...I wouldn't call myself a photographer...here is one of my favorite pictures from recently though 







It's not taken particularly well, or with a good camera, I just like it.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Fishie!!!!!!!!! :wubu:
*_


maureenc said:


> I don't take great photos, but I do enjoy being the one behind the camera...I wouldn't call myself a photographer...here is one of my favorite pictures from recently though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not taken particularly well, or with a good camera, I just like it.


----------



## Inhibited

> disaster117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feelin up to sharing some more pictures from my vacation folders
> 
> 
> 
> Babygirlneedsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This 1st shot is with my new camera, which has a slow shutter speed setting specially for fireworks and the watery ones are of a fountain art installation on the South Bank in London and the last one is a Vegas piccy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar Magnolia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Head Light - Martha's Vineyard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I have taken in the park near my house, I played a little with color and effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few shots from this past weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more from this past weekend:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maureenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take great photos, but I do enjoy being the one behind the camera...I wouldn't call myself a photographer...here is one of my favorite pictures from recently though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <3ing all your pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Proner

Some black and white city shots  

View attachment DSCN3339.JPG


View attachment DSCN3346.JPG


View attachment DSCN3348.JPG


View attachment DSCN3355.JPG


View attachment DSCN3351.JPG


----------



## Cat

MaureenC, I love that fish shot, too. It takes me back to my childhood, walking on the lake shore and looking down into the shallow, sun rippled water. Of course the fishies weren't blue there, but they were always curious about the toes walking by.

Proner, Love the B&W shots. Black and white is always a win-win for city shots...it makes things look cleaner and it brings architectural details to the forefront.


----------



## shadowmaker87

well i just back frm iraq n i took some awesome pix frm my nikon coolpix l20 n must say ; it 's much better than the polariod point n shoot i had over there b4 the polariod broke on me ! if ne of guys wanna c them let me know ill send u my email n ill email them to u !


----------



## Proner

Some other city pics 

View attachment DSCN3353.JPG


View attachment DSCN3350.JPG


----------



## ladle

YAY
This thread is back thriving. Keep up the B&W shots...loving them.
In fact, keep up all the shots!!!!


----------



## ladle

Mum's garden
and street scene 

View attachment DSC_0077.jpg


View attachment DSC_0058.jpg


View attachment DSC_0084.jpg


----------



## maureenc

Cat said:


> MaureenC, I love that fish shot, too. It takes me back to my childhood, walking on the lake shore and looking down into the shallow, sun rippled water. Of course the fishies weren't blue there, but they were always curious about the toes walking by.



Thanks! I actually took it while snorkelling with an underwater camera...he just sat there long enough for me to snap a good picture of him


----------



## Filly

Fantastic pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!! Very inspiring! 

Can anyone tell me what kind of camera I should look for?

I want to start photography, and am happy to purchase a SLR or something, but I have no idea what to look for in a camera. 

I have recently taken out an annual membership for all-hours access to my nearest reserve/national park with the intention of taking pics of the beautiful scenery. I also intend to take industrial city pics.

And is it worth taking a course in photography, or just learning the roles for yourself??


----------



## Kilala Rose

I love photography I'm trying to self-teach myself....not as easy as I thought it would be, but i'm not giving up just yet


----------



## ladle

I'm self taught, bought an SLR for the first time second hand about 3 years back. Had NEVER used one before that. Look for a good second hand dealer. You can get great deals on an SLR with multiple lenses etc. Or if you are not sure, just look for a good compact. I have a NIKON D80 and LOVE it. 
Do your homework first. I bought a good 2nd hand D70 and have chipped away getting lenses and flashes etc...



Filly said:


> Fantastic pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!! Very inspiring!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of camera I should look for?
> 
> I want to start photography, and am happy to purchase a SLR or something, but I have no idea what to look for in a camera.
> 
> I have recently taken out an annual membership for all-hours access to my nearest reserve/national park with the intention of taking pics of the beautiful scenery. I also intend to take industrial city pics.
> 
> And is it worth taking a course in photography, or just learning the roles for yourself??


----------



## Proner

Last pics of the city set  

View attachment DSCN3361.JPG


View attachment DSCN3363.JPG


View attachment DSCN3366.JPG


View attachment DSCN3368.JPG


View attachment DSCN3370.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

Filly said:


> Fantastic pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!! Very inspiring!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of camera I should look for?
> 
> I want to start photography, and am happy to purchase a SLR or something, but I have no idea what to look for in a camera.
> 
> I have recently taken out an annual membership for all-hours access to my nearest reserve/national park with the intention of taking pics of the beautiful scenery. I also intend to take industrial city pics.
> 
> And is it worth taking a course in photography, or just learning the roles for yourself??



If you want to go the DSLR route, there are some very good entry level models from most of the major makers. Nikon and Canon are the top 2, but Fuji and Sony also make a very good DSLR. If you want to shoot film, I applaud you. Film is great, but the convenience of digital is hard to pass up.

The Nikon D40 and the Canon RebelXSi are both very good entry level cameras, but even though I am a Nikon shooter, I have to lean towards the Rebel because it has the better CMOS sensor. With lens, both are under $600 US (with some deals-under $500)
I shoot on a D2x, D300, D100, Mamiya 645 and a cheap plastic Holga-med. format

Good lenses will cost you. After awhile you will find that the zoom lens that comes bundled with the camera isn't cutting the mustard for the things you want to do. Faster* zooms are costly because the glass in them is so much better. Fixed focus/prime lenses are cheaper in some ways, but not by much. (Photography can be a very expensive hobby or job) I would buy a 35mm or 50mm fixed focus lens. Yes, those lens sizes are part of the zoom range of your standard zoom that may be bundled with the body, but the fixed focus glass is usually much cleaner,sharper and faster.

(*Fast lens=F-stop on the lens is 2.8 or lower. Slow lens=F-stop on the lens is 4 or higher) 

With a DSLR, a good editing program is essential. I can't recommend anything other than Adobe Photoshop. There are a couple of other programs that are good, but Photoshop is the standard.

I would recommend taking a class. The instructor can answer questions that a lot of books can't. An instructor can also give feedback and suggestions that you won't get doing it on your own. If you try it on your own, buy a good book on photography and read up as much as you can. Try to reproduce some shots that you like. One of the most important things to "learn" is composition. It is what turns a good picture into a great photograph.


----------



## ladle

I totally agree with this. I bought a fairly cheap Nikon 50mm lens fixed f1.8 about three months ago and it's become my fave. I think I have learned more using this than the last 3 years!
BEST INVESTMENT yet



vardon_grip said:


> If you want to go the DSLR route, there are some very good entry level models from most of the major makers. Nikon and Canon are the top 2, but Fuji and Sony also make a very good DSLR. If you want to shoot film, I applaud you. Film is great, but the convenience of digital is hard to pass up.
> 
> The Nikon D40 and the Canon RebelXSi are both very good entry level cameras, but even though I am a Nikon shooter, I have to lean towards the Rebel because it has the better CMOS sensor. With lens, both are under $600 US (with some deals-under $500)
> I shoot on a D2x, D300, D100, Mamiya 645 and a cheap plastic Holga-med. format
> 
> Good lenses will cost you. After awhile you will find that the zoom lens that comes bundled with the camera isn't cutting the mustard for the things you want to do. Faster* zooms are costly because the glass in them is so much better. Fixed focus/prime lenses are cheaper in some ways, but not by much. (Photography can be a very expensive hobby or job) I would buy a 35mm or 50mm fixed focus lens. Yes, those lens sizes are part of the zoom range of your standard zoom that may be bundled with the body, but the fixed focus glass is usually much cleaner,sharper and faster.
> 
> (*Fast lens=F-stop on the lens is 2.8 or lower. Slow lens=F-stop on the lens is 4 or higher)
> 
> With a DSLR, a good editing program is essential. I can't recommend anything other than Adobe Photoshop. There are a couple of other programs that are good, but Photoshop is the standard.
> 
> I would recommend taking a class. The instructor can answer questions that a lot of books can't. An instructor can also give feedback and suggestions that you won't get doing it on your own. If you try it on your own, buy a good book on photography and read up as much as you can. Try to reproduce some shots that you like. One of the most important things to "learn" is composition. It is what turns a good picture into a great photograph.


----------



## ladle

Oh...and on Photoshop. I bought Elements a year and a bit ago. Really haven't used it. But have started to do the odd video tutorial on how to do things such as artistic borders and basic colour levels.
Photoshop will not correct badly taken shots. So get your shots composed right first. Still learning this myself! 

View attachment test1a.jpg


View attachment test2a.jpg


----------



## CygnetLakes

Subscribing...beautiful pics everyone.


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Last pics of the city set




gorgeous!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Gay Head Light - Martha's Vineyard


I love this pic! ^^^^

I'm new to photo editing software, I've been messing around with paint.net. I think I posted this pic before, but here it is with an edited background.


----------



## ladle

an empty carpark 

View attachment DSC_0050ab.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wow! ... The Empty Carpark is so cool! 

It sort of reminds me of MJ's " Beat It " Music Video, Though.. Lol


----------



## Filly

vardon_grip said:


> If you want to go the DSLR route, there are some very good entry level models from most of the major makers. Nikon and Canon are the top 2, but Fuji and Sony also make a very good DSLR. If you want to shoot film, I applaud you. Film is great, but the convenience of digital is hard to pass up.
> 
> The Nikon D40 and the Canon RebelXSi are both very good entry level cameras, but even though I am a Nikon shooter, I have to lean towards the Rebel because it has the better CMOS sensor. With lens, both are under $600 US (with some deals-under $500)
> I shoot on a D2x, D300, D100, Mamiya 645 and a cheap plastic Holga-med. format
> 
> Good lenses will cost you. After awhile you will find that the zoom lens that comes bundled with the camera isn't cutting the mustard for the things you want to do. Faster* zooms are costly because the glass in them is so much better. Fixed focus/prime lenses are cheaper in some ways, but not by much. (Photography can be a very expensive hobby or job) I would buy a 35mm or 50mm fixed focus lens. Yes, those lens sizes are part of the zoom range of your standard zoom that may be bundled with the body, but the fixed focus glass is usually much cleaner,sharper and faster.
> 
> (*Fast lens=F-stop on the lens is 2.8 or lower. Slow lens=F-stop on the lens is 4 or higher)
> 
> With a DSLR, a good editing program is essential. I can't recommend anything other than Adobe Photoshop. There are a couple of other programs that are good, but Photoshop is the standard.
> 
> I would recommend taking a class. The instructor can answer questions that a lot of books can't. An instructor can also give feedback and suggestions that you won't get doing it on your own. If you try it on your own, buy a good book on photography and read up as much as you can. Try to reproduce some shots that you like. One of the most important things to "learn" is composition. It is what turns a good picture into a great photograph.



Hi Vardon_grip. Thankyou for the suggestions. I have started doing a little more research and the amount of DSLRs out there is amazing!!! In Australia, they tend to be quite expensive (eg. $900-1000 for the base model). I'm sure when I look into it more I will be able to find some good deals, or even source a reputable second hand dealer. 

I am so excited at the prospect of starting up photography! My local tech college runs one day courses on photography which I may consider doing, however I will definitely be investing in a good textbook to get me started.


----------



## ladle

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow! ... The Empty Carpark is so cool!
> 
> It sort of reminds me of MJ's " Beat It " Music Video, Though.. Lol



Yeah I had to kick out two groups of brawling dancers to get the shot....


----------



## vardon_grip

Filly said:


> Hi Vardon_grip. Thankyou for the suggestions. I have started doing a little more research and the amount of DSLRs out there is amazing!!! In Australia, they tend to be quite expensive (eg. $900-1000 for the base model). I'm sure when I look into it more I will be able to find some good deals, or even source a reputable second hand dealer.
> 
> I am so excited at the prospect of starting up photography! My local tech college runs one day courses on photography which I may consider doing, however I will definitely be investing in a good textbook to get me started.



Camera bodies are usually okay to buy used. Make sure you check (don't just ask-have them show you) how many shutter clicks (actuations) the camera has. (Anything above 50-60,000 for a late model used camera is high and you should try to work the price down) I am hesitant to buy used glass, because there can be "quality control issues" (then again, it is my business, so I am a lot more picky about it) but that doesn't mean that it can't be a good deal. Some good retail stores sell used equipment and may service the used camera before reselling.

If you buy from a US dealer, you may not get a warranty. If you buy used, you won't get a warranty also. BUT, I have bought new and used and haven't had a problem with a camera yet. (They do make them well) If you damage them on your own, well that's another story.

I don't know if this will work for you...(as an example-Buy from Amazon US)
Amazon has a Canon Rebel XSi 12 MP w/ 18-55mm zoom for $584 US
That's $626 AUD with int'l shipping around $700 AUD - you save $200
(You may have to give up an int'l warranty)
Be careful with some online stores-they have great "deals", but a lot can't be trusted. Same with some eBay stores. 

Good luck


----------



## Inhibited

I'm also looking for a new camera, i have been reading reviews on Cnet.
They have mentioned noise a few times in reviews, i thought it meant noise on the video mode or the clicker sounds, but it does make sense. What does less noise mean?


----------



## vardon_grip

Inhibited said:


> I'm also looking for a new camera, i have been reading reviews on Cnet.
> They have mentioned noise a few times in reviews, i thought it meant noise on the video mode or the clicker sounds, but it does make sense. What does low noise mean?



Think of noise like a grainy picture. "Noise" is the digital equivalent of film grain for film cameras. For digital images, this noise appears as random speckles on an otherwise smooth surface and can significantly degrade image quality. Although noise often detracts from an image, it is sometimes desirable since it can add an old-fashioned, grainy look to an image which is reminiscent of of early film.


----------



## ladle

This shot was taken in braod daylight and I forgot to change the ISO back on the camera. It should have been taken at ISO 100 but instead it was about 800. This makes huge difference to the noise levels, particularly visible in the sky, instead of an even tone you get the ugly specks. 

View attachment DSC_9085.jpg


----------



## Linda

Afternoon sun 

View attachment 000.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

vardon_grip said:


> Think of noise like a grainy picture. "Noise" is the digital equivalent of film grain for film cameras. For digital images, this noise appears as random speckles on an otherwise smooth surface and can significantly degrade image quality. Although noise often detracts from an image, it is sometimes desirable since it can add an old-fashioned, grainy look to an image which is reminiscent of of early film.





ladle said:


> This shot was taken in braod daylight and I forgot to change the ISO back on the camera. It should have been taken at ISO 100 but instead it was about 800. This makes huge difference to the noise levels, particularly visible in the sky, instead of an even tone you get the ugly specks.



Thanks heaps guys, after days of internet research i have decided to get the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H20 Digital Camera...


----------



## ladle

Inhibited said:


> Thanks heaps guys, after days of internet research i have decided to get the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H20 Digital Camera...



Awesome, looking forward to seeing the results posted here. Have fun!


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Tau

What a great thread! Awesome pics everyone.

I love photography but my favourite subjects are people - not all that great at landscapes and buildings. But the shot below is one I took during a model shoot at the Pretoria botanical gardens and I really loved it. Felt very Jurassic park, like a T-rex was about to erupt from the water  The pic of the girl is the shoot I was doing - theme was The Water Sprite. 

View attachment IMG_3039.JPG


View attachment IMG_3094.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

Tau said:


> What a great thread! Awesome pics everyone.
> 
> I love photography but my favourite subjects are people - not all that great at landscapes and buildings. But the shot below is one I took during a model shoot at the Pretoria botanical gardens and I really loved it. Felt very Jurassic park, like a T-rex was about to erupt from the water  The pic of the girl is the shoot I was doing - theme was The Water Sprite.




Very impressive!


----------



## swamptoad

Tau said:


> What a great thread! Awesome pics everyone.
> 
> I love photography but my favourite subjects are people - not all that great at landscapes and buildings. But the shot below is one I took during a model shoot at the Pretoria botanical gardens and I really loved it. Felt very Jurassic park, like a T-rex was about to erupt from the water  The pic of the girl is the shoot I was doing - theme was The Water Sprite.




Nice pictures!


----------



## Tau

Thank you :wubu:


----------



## ladle

New one of Lenny, and his mate Benji 

View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


View attachment DSC_0024.jpg


View attachment DSC_0030.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl

*Awww, Benji is so cute!!! Lenny is quite the attack dog, isn't he?? haha*



ladle said:


> New one of Lenny, and his mate Benji


----------



## minerva

The Arno River taken from the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. It looks more like a watercolor than a photograph - but it was just a gray, rainy day, with a bit of fog/humidity in the air, hence the haze in the middle distance. 

View attachment firenzearno.JPG


----------



## Filly

minerva said:


> The Arno River taken from the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. It looks more like a watercolor than a photograph - but it was just a gray, rainy day, with a bit of fog/humidity in the air, hence the haze in the middle distance.



Great Pic Minerva. I like the way the shade cast from the buildings adds another aspect to the water.

I have been looking into Camera options, and have been looking particularly at the *Nikon D3000* Twin Lens (18-55mm & 70-300mm Zooms). Can anyone offer some opinion as to the quality of the camera?? I am a beginner, so want a combination of auto and manual functions. A camera which can help me through the beginner and intermediate phase of photography....

http://www.nikon.com.au/productitem.php?pid=1330-ae86b1ea79


----------



## vardon_grip

minerva said:


> The Arno River taken from the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. It looks more like a watercolor than a photograph - but it was just a gray, rainy day, with a bit of fog/humidity in the air, hence the haze in the middle distance.



Very nice job


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I've been into it for almost three years now. My best pictures can be found here.

There are about 50 of them.


----------



## Blackjack

Some from a rainstorm over the summer.

Through a magnifying glass:
















From a trip to Long Island, after a bit of 'shopping:







Light play on the highway:

















More to come after work, I think.


----------



## ladle

If anyone is struggling for inspiration, pick up this book and have a look. Got my copy yesterday (CHEAP!) and flicked through it last night, beautiful! I haven't even started to read the text yet. 

View attachment 9780473150945_norm.jpg


----------



## disaster117

Blackjack said:


> Some from a rainstorm over the summer.
> 
> Through a magnifying glass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a trip to Long Island, after a bit of 'shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light play on the highway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come after work, I think.



Wow. I love all of these pictures. I think my favorite has to be the leaf with the rain drops on it. It just looks beautiful to me. I happen to love pictures of when it's raining and/or rain. Very nice.


----------



## AuntHen

minerva said:


> The Arno River taken from the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. It looks more like a watercolor than a photograph - but it was just a gray, rainy day, with a bit of fog/humidity in the air, hence the haze in the middle distance.



just lovely!


----------



## minerva

Thanks, y'all. Florence was such a great place, and I just had a few hours there. I really want to go back and go to the Uffizi, and spend a (few more) hours wandering around, looking in the shops. And the view from the middle of the Ponte Vecchio is so spectacular that it seems impossible to get a bad picture. 



Blackjack said:


> Some from a rainstorm over the summer.
> 
> Through a magnifying glass:




I particularly like this one!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Late summer sunset 

View attachment sunsetbk.jpg


----------



## ladle

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Late summer sunset


Great shot!
Beautiful.....Sunsets and silhouettes ...Love them!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Thank you, ladle! Great compliment coming from you.


----------



## ladle

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Thank you, ladle! Great compliment coming from you.



:blush::blush:


----------



## sirGordy

During my trip to Annapolis, MD, this past summer. 

View attachment Annapolis in the Rain.jpg


----------



## Proner

Some park pics again... 

View attachment DSCN3322.JPG


View attachment DSCN3333.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren

sirGordy said:


> During my trip to Annapolis, MD, this past summer.





Proner said:


> Some park pics again...



sirGordy and Proner, they are gorgeous shots


----------



## sirGordy

littlefairywren said:


> sirGordy and Proner, they are gorgeous shots




Thanks Littlefairywren.


----------



## Blackjack

After a little more 'shopping...


----------



## ladle

beautiful day out...might have to go take some pics!


----------



## ladle

a couple from this week 

View attachment DSC_0010_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_0032_2.jpg


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> a couple from this week



Gorgeous!! I love the skyline one.


----------



## ladle

Linda said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the skyline one.



Thanks! Just a little peeved I didn't have a better zoom lens so the cow weather vane was easier to see!


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Thanks! Just a little peeved I didn't have a better zoom lens so the cow weather vane was easier to see!



It does stick out nicely though.  Reminded me of home.


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> a couple from this week



Wow, the colour in the last shot is just beautiful! Is that with a tinted lens thingy or all natural??


----------



## ladle

Slight saturation and temperature adjustments. Not much more though. To be honest I adjust closer to what I actually saw cos sometimes the camera likes to change it to what it sees!


----------



## Mathias

I snapped this on my way to class in the fall. Hope you like it!


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> I snapped this on my way to class in the fall. Hope you like it!



Oh, I want to be there right now. Not here in the summer! 
Am I seeing things, or are there miniature deer in that shot? Just above the baby rock wall....


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I want to be there right now. Not here in the summer!
> Am I seeing things, or are there miniature deer in that shot? Just above the baby rock wall....



Yes there are.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


> Yes there are.



Well then, that makes your shot even more perfect


----------



## swamptoad

sirGordy said:


> During my trip to Annapolis, MD, this past summer.



looks like water everywhere!


----------



## minerva

Sunset in Edinburgh a few years back. The spiky building at the center of the picture is the Sir Walter Scott Memorial. 

View attachment Edinburghsunset.JPG


----------



## sirGordy

swamptoad said:


> looks like water everywhere!



In more ways that one, Jeff


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ladle

minerva said:


> Sunset in Edinburgh a few years back. The spiky building at the center of the picture is the Sir Walter Scott Memorial.



I Loved Edinburgh!, one of the most beautiful cities I've ever been to.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mathias said:


>



oooh, more Autumn......very pretty!


----------



## Aust99

Can anyone give me a review on the Canon EOS 500D??? I am looking into buying a new camera and I think I have decided on this one. It has some good reviews out there and I can get it with a twin lens kit but would appreciate someones input if you know anything about this brand or specific camera.


----------



## minerva

> I Loved Edinburgh!, one of the most beautiful cities I've ever been to.



Agreed. Edinburgh is spectacular - especially during the Fringe Festival! I really, really want to go back someday.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Niice photos everyone!
I really need to learn how to use my camera


----------



## sirGordy

Aust99 said:


> Can anyone give me a review on the Canon EOS 500D??? I am looking into buying a new camera and I think I have decided on this one. It has some good reviews out there and I can get it with a twin lens kit but would appreciate someones input if you know anything about this brand or specific camera.



Hey Aust. While I cannot give you a direct review of that particular camera, I can tell you that Canon is among one of the finest camera manufacturers in the world, particularly in the optics/lens department. They can hold their own with Zeiss/Ikon, Schneider Kreuznach, among others. It would be a good camera to consider.


----------



## ladle

So I never realised just how cheap and easy it is to make your own photo-cards. Think I'll be giving these for Xmas and birthdays and events from now on.
To the friends who convinced me that these look good, 'Thank you!'. 

View attachment Photo 2.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl

_*They look beautiful wanker! The three-legged man one is hilarious!!! I want to buy a bunch!!!!*_



ladle said:


> So I never realised just how cheap and easy it is to make your own photo-cards. Think I'll be giving these for Xmas and birthdays and events from now on.
> To the friends who convinced me that these look good, 'Thank you!'.


----------



## ladle

SparkGirl said:


> _*They look beautiful wanker! The three-legged man one is hilarious!!! I want to buy a bunch!!!!*_



AT $200 each I will make a packet! *COUGH*


----------



## SparkGirl

_*$200 each!?!?!?!? You better be famous someday!!!!! At those prices you'll be in NJ in notime.....
*_


ladle said:


> AT $200 each I will make a packet! *COUGH*


----------



## minerva

SparkGirl said:


> _*They look beautiful wanker! The three-legged man one is hilarious!!! I want to buy a bunch!!!!*_




Agreed. I love the three-legged man card!


----------



## bmann0413

Took this with my phone at work one day.


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> Can anyone give me a review on the Canon EOS 500D??? I am looking into buying a new camera and I think I have decided on this one. It has some good reviews out there and I can get it with a twin lens kit but would appreciate someones input if you know anything about this brand or specific camera.



Hi Aust, when i was reviewing my camera i went to youtube they have great reviews on how the pics will come out, and how looks on full zoom, ISO and noise, i know that isn't much help especially if you have already seen the reviews on youtube... it takes great images of the moon...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7a2nPJfj94&feature=related


----------



## Aust99

sirGordy said:


> Hey Aust. While I cannot give you a direct review of that particular camera, I can tell you that Canon is among one of the finest camera manufacturers in the world, particularly in the optics/lens department. They can hold their own with Zeiss/Ikon, Schneider Kreuznach, among others. It would be a good camera to consider.





Inhibited said:


> Hi Aust, when i was reviewing my camera i went to youtube they have great reviews on how the pics will come out, and how looks on full zoom, ISO and noise, i know that isn't much help especially if you have already seen the reviews on youtube... it takes great images of the moon...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7a2nPJfj94&feature=related





Thanks so much for replying... I will def check out the youtube reviews... I hadn't thought of that.:happy:

And thanks to the people that replied directly to me. All your your reviews were helpful. 

I'm excited to get the camera... in January:happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Got a few Norway snow ones nothing too great... I'm wanting a new camera from Santa this christmas 
















bit dark, but the colours are lovely...






and Laura (he is a boy)


----------



## vardon_grip

Last night I went with two of my friends to the desert to watch the Geminid meteor shower. The meteors were streaking across the California desert sky every 10-20 seconds. It was pretty spectacular. A few cuban cigars and some scotch helped keep the cold at bay while we watched nature's light show and snapped a few pictures.






You don't see any meteors because they streak past too quickly, but you can see the star's rotation with the North Star at the center.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

V_G - tried to give you some star rotation rep, but alas, I'm all out. Amazing photo - thanks so much for sharing it!


----------



## vardon_grip

Sugar Magnolia said:


> V_G - tried to give you some star rotation rep, but alas, I'm all out. Amazing photo - thanks so much for sharing it!



Thank you for the wonderful compliment!

Also, thank you to all that repped me.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

As many of you know, we have a condo in Duluth, MN, to which we hope to retire, some day. Meanwhile, we had it leased out until recently. The view, above, is the banner for our condo website, to which we direct potential renters. It shows the western tip of Lake Superior, and the entry to the Duluth Ship Canal.

We were up for a weekend recently, and just happened to catch this rather spectacular series, illustrating The Poetry of Sea and Sky. These were taken fairly early in the morning, using Mrs Ho Ho's i-Phone. I have selected several shots to show the sun, finding a hole in the cloud deck, and illuminating one spot on the lake. The whole series spans about five minutes. As the clouds shift, and the sun proceeds along it course, the hole gradually closes and disappears. 

One could not see this effect from lake level. The condo sits about 400 ft. above lake level, giving an ideal perspective.


















And one more for good measure.


----------



## Linda

<snip> (Posted by Ho Ho Tai)
We were up for a weekend recently, and just happened to catch this rather spectacular series, 
<snip>

Those are fantastic.
I miss the good ol' days when we used to go up into MN and fish every year.


----------



## ladle

Go and duck yourself!
Get Ducked!
Duck you!
Duck Off! 

View attachment JDG_1501.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

ladle said:


> Go and duck yourself!
> Get Ducked!
> Duck you!
> Duck Off!



wtd?


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Go and duck yourself!
> Get Ducked!
> Duck you!
> Duck Off!



That made me quack up. :bow:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

vardon_grip said:


> Last night I went with two of my friends to the desert to watch the Geminid meteor shower. The meteors were streaking across the California desert sky every 10-20 seconds. It was pretty spectacular. A few cuban cigars and some scotch helped keep the cold at bay while we watched nature's light show and snapped a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see any meteors because they streak past too quickly, but you can see the star's rotation with the North Star at the center.



We couldn't see the Geminids this year, due to cloud cover. But I believe that they tend to be rather slow and bright, due to the angle of entry. I'm surprised they didn't show up in your star trail shot. What equipment were you using? I suppose it was digital. I'm more accustomed to film cameras, f ratios, ASA ratings and the like.

I'll add a brief story. In 1959-60, I was a grad student in astronomy at the University of Arizona. We were stunned when the first Kodak ASA 200 film became available. Someone went out into the desert one night and returned with what looked like a desert scene in normal daylight illumination - except that the blue sky was full of circular star trails. The composite illumination of many stars apparently provided close to sunlight illumination, and the long exposure pulled the film sufficiently far up the s-curve to yield that illusion.

Digital cameras are great, but they will have to pry my Pentax f/1.4 35 mm out of my cold, dead fingers. By the way, I still have quite a few LPs too.


----------



## Blackjack

Tried something a little bit journalistic. It's a candid shot of my mother. You can read the blurb I wrote about it here.


----------



## sirGordy

Here is one taken in the Hudson Valley. Was taken with a Mavica, so excuse the
overall quality. 

View attachment Majestic Autumn.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

We got a few snow flurries over the weekend!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:









And for the record... I HATE SNOW PLOW MAN


----------



## Cat

A picture is worth a 1000+ words. This is awesome and worth at least 10,000 words. The toes curled under, the Swiffer handle in the picture, the dog staring directly at the camera. I dunno...it's just talking to me. 


Blackjack said:


> Tried something a little bit journalistic. It's a candid shot of my mother. You can read the blurb I wrote about it here.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I love all the photos that have been added. I love seeing everyone view.


----------



## ladle

random shit 

View attachment JDG_1753_2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Blackjack said:


> Tried something a little bit journalistic. It's a candid shot of my mother. You can read the blurb I wrote about it here.



I did a little bit of work to try and make that damned broom handle a bit less distracting. I'm not good enough to remove it, as a better photographer than I suggested, but I tried to make it less glaringly flourescent.


----------



## Proner

We have a special guest today at Bordeaux: SNOW! So I took some pics  

View attachment DSCN3560.JPG


View attachment DSCN3561.JPG


View attachment DSCN3566.JPG


View attachment DSCN3574.JPG


----------



## Proner

I saw lots of little snowmen on walk to work ... I did one too I couldn't resist  

View attachment DSCN3592.JPG


View attachment DSCN3593.JPG


View attachment DSCN3594.JPG


View attachment DSCN3595.JPG


----------



## Cat

Blackjack said:


> I did a little bit of work to try and make that damned broom handle a bit less distracting. I'm not good enough to remove it, as a better photographer than I suggested, but I tried to make it less glaringly flourescent.




Oh, no, no no! The handle is part of the whole story. You see, in my head your mum was cleaning house...sweeping and the like when the phone rang. She plopped on the sofa to take a break and gab. Without the handle, I wouldn't get the feeling that she was taking a quick break from cleaning.


----------



## Cat

Proner, the snowman collection is cool!


----------



## Proner

Cat said:


> Proner, the snowman collection is cool!



They are so cute, many little snowmen I did the third on with the leaf hat and the staff


----------



## Inhibited

I finally took some pics with my new camera. I'm just an amateur, but if you feel the need to criticize don't hold back i can take it.......


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> They are so cute, many little snowmen I did the third on with the leaf hat and the staff



Yes the Lord of the Flies snowman is my favorite.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> I finally took some pics with my new camera. I'm just an amateur, but if you feel the need to criticize don't hold back i can take it.......



Hey, were these taken on your way up to Brissy for New Years? Pretty cool!


----------



## Inhibited

yeap the second and the last one were taken coming back to Sydney, i took heaps i just picked the first 4 the were loaded up.


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> I saw lots of little snowmen on walk to work ... I did one too I couldn't resist



very artsy and fun


----------



## AuntHen

ladle said:


> Go and duck yourself!
> Get Ducked!
> Duck you!
> Duck Off!



I cry fowl!

you are very talented!

please!!! you and others take/post more bird pics. I love the Audubon Society. Bird Watcher/Lover here! Thanks


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## AuntHen

We finally have a sort of autumn with the cold weather here in FL... I was using my cell phone camera, so they are kind of crappy I think that is a japanese maple making the red leaves... which is one of my favorite trees! :happy:


----------



## SocialbFly

I took some pics of the fog in Marina del Rey on the way home from work. Then some pics of a Santa Barbara mission at night. 

View attachment foglil.jpg


View attachment fullmissionlil.jpg


View attachment missionlil.jpg


View attachment MissionPicLil.jpg


View attachment missionlil2.jpg


----------



## northwestbbw

So I thought I'd contribute with some of my pictures  I took them when I was in California for the summer







Morro Bay California






San Luis Obispo






Train Ride


----------



## SocialbFly

That first pic is truly amazing. i would make that a wall size pic.


----------



## AuntHen

SocialbFly said:


> I took some pics of the fog in Marina del Rey on the way home from work. Then some pics of a Santa Barbara mission at night.




I love how the light looks gold in the night ones...I miss CA so much. I miss the fog in winter (not when driving though, but the whole winter affect).


----------



## ladle

Some random shit from the last seven days 

View attachment barley.jpg


View attachment blackgrain.jpg


View attachment buzzzzzz.jpg


View attachment meow.jpg


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Some random shit from the last seven days



Wow These are simply amazing!!!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

I took photography in High School and it's still a hobby of mine.
I have a Deviant Art gallery if anyone would like to take a look.
molerat87.deviantart.com


----------



## TheNowhereMan

http://img697.imageshack.us/i/dscf0329c.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/i/dscf0331d.jpg

just a sample


----------



## Proner

ladle said:


> Some random shit from the last seven days



I always wait for your pics they are amazing :bow:


----------



## Blackjack

If anyone remembers that photo that I've been working on... I finished it.

Click the thumbnail for big-size.


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> If anyone remembers that photo that I've been working on... I finished it.
> 
> Click the thumbnail for big-size.





That is awesome.


----------



## Paquito

Pictures I took over Christmas.

-and apologies for the random sizes, skewing is an odd process-


----------



## littlefairywren

free2beme04 said:


> Pictures I took over Christmas.
> 
> -and apologies for the random sizes, skewing is an odd process-



Beautiful free2beme04! I love the cobblestones


----------



## ladle

Couple of new ones:
Performer at the Christchurch International Buskers Festival
and
Reflection on wet road 

View attachment JDG_2234.jpg


View attachment JDG_2220.jpg


----------



## JMCGB

Snapped these one morning before heading to work. We had a dusting of snow the night before.


----------



## speakeasy

ladle said:


> Couple of new ones:
> Performer at the Christchurch International Buskers Festival
> and
> Reflection on wet road



So awesome.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

Blackjack said:


> If anyone remembers that photo that I've been working on... I finished it.
> 
> Click the thumbnail for big-size.



I don't what it is about this photo but I really love it 

my flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aimforhappiness/


----------



## ladle

speakeasy said:


> So awesome.



Many thanks, but I'm not the one with rubber bands crushing his face..


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Many thanks, but I'm not the one with rubber bands crushing his face..



No your the one who takes awesome pics for us to eww and ahhh over.


----------



## ladle

Linda said:


> No your the one who takes awesome pics for us to eww and ahhh over.



well if I didn't get feedback I would stop taking them!
I only take them cos some people like them!
Thanks!


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Some random shit from the last seven days



So beautiful....I love how sharp the B&W shot is.


----------



## ladle

littlefairywren said:


> So beautiful....I love how sharp the B&W shot is.



My best advice...invest in a good camera. Will outshoot anything!


----------



## ladle

Sunday's car show: 

View attachment car1.jpg


View attachment car2.jpg


View attachment car3.jpg


View attachment car4.jpg


View attachment car5.jpg


----------



## shadowmaker87

if ne 1 is interested in seein pix frm iraq let me kno cauae i came back frm there n took some really good pix of it !!! email me @ [email protected] or u can find me on facebook!!!


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Sunday's car show:





:bow: These are amazing :bow:


----------



## ladle

Linda said:


> :bow: These are amazing :bow:



thanks!..again!


----------



## Cat

ladle said:


> Sunday's car show:



Gawwwwjus!!


----------



## swamptoad

Great pictures that you shared Ladle .. colorful and also nice B&W pics!


----------



## littlefairywren

*@ ladle*

OMG I am so jealous, I love pretty cars.
The pic, top right (the reflection in the hub cap thingy)....gorgeous!


----------



## ladle

Geeeez people, such fattery will never get you anywhere!

And if you look really close you can see a tall idiot photographer in the reflection of that hub!


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Geeeez people, such fattery will never get you anywhere!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Damn!


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> Geeeez people, such fattery will never get you anywhere!
> 
> And if you look really close you can see a tall idiot photographer in the reflection of that hub!




ooooooh I missed that. YAY tall idiot!!!! :huh: 







Once again great work as always, ladle. :happy:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Fantastic pics everyone! I posted a few I took on the previous page, was hoping someone would take a look.


----------



## AuntHen

ladle said:


> Couple of new ones:
> Performer at the Christchurch International Buskers Festival
> and
> Reflection on wet road




ooooooooooooooo...the pavement one is utterly gorgeous.... looks like shiny melting colored sidewalk chalk too... love it!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Hey everyone,

This is a long thread, so I apologize in advance if this topic has been covered. I'm thinking about making some cards out of some of my photos to sell. Does anyone know the process of copyrighting photos? I live in the U.S.

Thanks!
Mizz


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Here's one of my shots.....


View attachment Spring Rose3-20-07resz.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's one of my shots.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 76011


 excellent work! :bow:


----------



## ladle

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's one of my shots.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 76011



I can never see the attachments on here. Using a mac with Safari and it just shows up as an unopened image file:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> I can never see the attachments on here. Using a mac with Safari and it just shows up as an unopened image file:doh:



Try this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

swamptoad said:


> excellent work! :bow:



Thank you! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's one of my shots.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 76011



Mizz, is this another of your babies?
It is beautiful!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Mizz, is this another of your babies?
> It is beautiful!



yeppers

I need to upload some more of the mini rose pics into my flicker account.....they're a bit too big to attach to Dims, and I'm feeling to lazy to resize it


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheNowhereMan said:


> Fantastic pics everyone! I posted a few I took on the previous page, was hoping someone would take a look.



Hi there. It seems your sample links didn't work, and your deviant art site link wasn't a live link - most people won't cut and paste to go to a link.

Perhaps you should just show some pics here so we don't have to follow links? I think that's the best way to get people to see your photos. Just a suggestion


----------



## swamptoad

JMCGB said:


> Snapped these one morning before heading to work. We had a dusting of snow the night before.



These are great!


----------



## Cat

Is it legal to taunt the eagle? 

View attachment IMG_4446.JPG


View attachment IMG_4452.JPG


View attachment IMG_4453.JPG


----------



## SocialbFly

wow Cat, impressive, i know how bloody hard birds, specially big ones, are to catch...awesome...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> Is it legal to taunt the eagle?



Love it! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> Is it legal to taunt the eagle?



Wow, what a great lot of pics Cat.....such a beautiful bird!!


----------



## ladle

Law 204:32
Cat's shall not taunt eagles by directive of the state.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the compliments! That was one patient eagle, Dianna. Normally they don't want to sit for photos, especially when they're so close.


----------



## Cat

A couple more from last weekend. 

View attachment IMG_4463.JPG


View attachment IMG_4579.JPG


----------



## Proner

It was really dark (lot of grey clouds  ) when I took these pics so I put them in B&W 

View attachment DSCN3663.JPG


View attachment DSCN3673.JPG


View attachment DSCN3688.JPG


View attachment DSCN3700.JPG


View attachment DSCN3706.JPG


----------



## Proner

Some more  

View attachment DSCN3666.JPG


View attachment DSCN3677.JPG


View attachment DSCN3699.JPG


View attachment DSCN3703.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Some more



Love all of them! :bow:


----------



## ladle

Kite Day
Classical Sparks
and a pic entitled 
"Evil Seagull lurks in the shadows ready to steal chips from others" 

View attachment JDG_2399.jpg


View attachment JDG_2512.jpg


View attachment JDG_2523_2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Kite Day
> Classical Sparks
> and a pic entitled
> "Evil Seagull lurks in the shadows ready to steal chips from others"



I love Kite Day, great shot....all your B&W shots are really cool!
Is that the south island?


----------



## ladle

Yes..all in Christchurch


----------



## Famouslastwords

I was going to see if I could rep ladle cuz I forgot I repped him in the Pictures thread, but I see I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours. Which is sad cuz I wanted to rep Proner too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> Kite Day
> Classical Sparks
> and a pic entitled
> "Evil Seagull lurks in the shadows ready to steal chips from others"



They're great! Love the title lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I was going to see if I could rep ladle cuz I forgot I repped him in the Pictures thread, but I see I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours. Which is sad cuz I wanted to rep Proner too.



I've gotta "spread it around"
Devi <fishing mind outta the gutter lmcco >


----------



## Micara

I _love_ photography. I work at a newspaper, so a couple of my friends are professionals, and I'm trying, trying, trying to learn what I can from them! 

This oldie is one of my favorites I've taken of the St. Louis Arch. I've seen it a million times, and _no_ I've never been up in it and most likely never will!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I _love_ photography. I work at a newspaper, so a couple of my friends are professionals, and I'm trying, trying, trying to learn what I can from them!
> 
> This oldie is one of my favorites I've taken of the St. Louis Arch. I've seen it a million times, and _no_ I've never been up in it and most likely never will!



Neat! I love the clouds


----------



## shadowmaker87

if ne 1 would like to c ne pix frm iraq let me kno cause i have somepix of my tour over there!


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> I _love_ photography. I work at a newspaper, so a couple of my friends are professionals, and I'm trying, trying, trying to learn what I can from them!
> 
> This oldie is one of my favorites I've taken of the St. Louis Arch. I've seen it a million times, and _no_ I've never been up in it and most likely never will!



What a great shot!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

shadowmaker87 said:


> if ne 1 would like to c ne pix frm iraq let me kno cause i have somepix of my tour over there!



Well post them silly!!


----------



## Blackjack

(Crossposted!)

My mother's birthday is today, and she's been on vacation all week. I thought I'd do something funny and cute and take photos of the dogs wearing birthday party hats.

Didn't work out so well.















This one's the money shot. Sums the whole thing up perfectly.


----------



## Inhibited

The cat is making me laugh, wondering what it's thinking.....


----------



## Blackjack

Inhibited said:


> The cat is making me laugh, wondering what it's thinking.....



Probably something along the lines of

"another one of the human's bad ideas..."


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> (Crossposted!)
> 
> My mother's birthday is today, and she's been on vacation all week. I thought I'd do something funny and cute and take photos of the dogs wearing birthday party hats.
> 
> Didn't work out so well.
> 
> [
> 
> This one's the money shot. Sums the whole thing up perfectly.



hahahahahahahahha!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

View attachment scrabheartb V-Day scrab resz.jpg


View attachment scrabheartb2.jpg


----------



## ladle

My mates are recording an album at the moment so are in the studio....this is their muse....SHITELOADS of alcohol.... 

View attachment JDG_2637.jpg


----------



## Linda

I just love it when I see youve posted new pictures. You can take things like bottles and glasses and it be so artsy. Awesome pic.


----------



## ladle

I got bored:
Some more stuff! 

View attachment JDG_1729.jpg


View attachment JDG_1922.jpg


View attachment JDG_2608_2.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> I got bored:
> Some more stuff!



Amazing shots......

While I adore B&Ws, I really love the tree lined river.


----------



## ladle

Thanks....that's the pretty Avon River that runs through Christchurch


----------



## ladle

OK....a beach pic and some randoms from tonight as I got bored! 

View attachment JDG_2857.jpg


View attachment JDG_2873_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_2880_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_2882_2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> OK....a beach pic and some randoms from tonight as I got bored!



Fantastic shots! Whoever thought an underground car park could look so good...that is my favourite.


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> OK....a beach pic and some randoms from tonight as I got bored!



I just love shadow effects. Awesome!


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> OK....a beach pic and some randoms from tonight as I got bored!



2nd picture - the parking lot - excellently done, man! :bow:


----------



## Blackjack

Another one of the dogs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> Another one of the dogs.



I am in love with your doggies....sooo cute 
Beautiful shot!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Def the last pic is the best...so nice to see you finally visited the Longaberger Basket Museum!!! I had a feeling you were a fan...*_


ladle said:


> OK....a beach pic and some randoms from tonight as I got bored!


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> Another one of the dogs.



Awesome. Nice coloring


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> OK....a beach pic and some randoms from tonight as I got bored!



Wonderful!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Another one of the dogs.



They're adorable!


----------



## BigIzzy

Hi, I haven't read the all of the thread, but I am seriously considering becoming a professional photographer, don't know though.


----------



## ladle

Blackjack said:


> Another one of the dogs.



Man I LOVE this shot. I love the dog on the right. S/he looks just so deep in thought. Great shot


----------



## sweet&fat

Great photo, Beej! You've created a portrait of these two!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*here are as many as it willl let me post...* 

View attachment cactus.jpg


View attachment maze.jpg


View attachment thistles.jpg


View attachment Griffith Ob ceiling.jpg


View attachment Observatory.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Isis showing off her yellow (that's her favorite color) ball:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HDANGEL15 said:


> *here are as many as it willl let me post...*



Beautiful shots!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blackjack said:


> Another one of the dogs.



I love this pic. They both look so *serious* - like they're about to be sworn into office.


----------



## ladle

just cos you guys seem to love carparks? 

View attachment park.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> just cos you guys seem to love carparks?



Love it!!

Maybe 'cause in our perverted minds we're thinking about sex in cars....

P.S. And I KNOW Wren and I are perverted!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Maybe 'cause in our perverted minds we're thinking about sex in cars....
> 
> P.S. And I KNOW Wren and I are perverted!



Hahaha, I thought I heard my name...you know me will it seems Mizz 

@ladle...yeah, the new carpark looks good!


----------



## SocialbFly

a few fom this weekend visiting friends in Santa Barbara. 

View attachment bestPalmLil.jpg


View attachment GateViewMoun.jpg


View attachment mailboxlil.jpg


View attachment purpleLil.jpg


View attachment smallPier.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

SocialbFly said:


> a few fom this weekend visiting friends in Santa Barbara.



I fucking LOVE Santa Barbara. These shots are beautiful.


----------



## Blackjack

EDIT: Whoops, misposted!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SocialbFly said:


> a few fom this weekend visiting friends in Santa Barbara.



Beautiful shots!


----------



## SocialbFly

thank you!!!! 

View attachment artistLil.jpg


View attachment Beach.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, I thought I heard my name...you know me will it seems Mizz
> 
> @ladle...yeah, the new carpark looks good!



I know what you're thinking.........


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know what you're thinking.........



LOL, who me?! Never!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, who me?! Never!



HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

Took some more photos today...


Chatty catty:






Sleepy catty:





Rocco _sans _hair:





Self portrait:





The Faucethead:





Meters & Machinery:





And lastly... Two Happy Dogs:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Took some more photos today...
> 
> 
> Chatty catty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy catty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco _sans _hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Faucethead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meters & Machinery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly... Two Happy Dogs:



Love them all!!


----------



## bmann0413

I took this when it snowed in Louisiana not too long ago.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

bmann0413 said:


> I took this when it snowed in Louisiana not too long ago.



Fantastic  It was such fun!


----------



## CPProp

Took this whilst walking a long a canel last year


----------



## CPProp

A wind farm


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Took this whilst walking a long a canel last year





CPProp said:


> A wind farm



Those are both stunning!! :bow:


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Those are both stunning!! :bow:



Thank you.......have not put the best ones up incase they got stolen.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Took this whilst walking a long a canel last year



I love the first shot CPProp....but I read that you took the pic, whilst walking a "long camel" lol 
Serves me right for not wearing my glasses!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I love the first shot CPProp....but I read that you took the pic, *whilst walking a "long camel"* lol
> Serves me right for not wearing my glasses!



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Pointing and laughing at you my dear!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> I love the first shot CPProp....but I read that you took the pic, whilst walking a "long camel" lol
> Serves me right for not wearing my glasses!



I have some 35mm pictures of camels that I took in Najran, Saudi Arabia with cloth hiding their private parts (which cracked me up) if you want to see camels LOL.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> I have some 35mm pictures of camels that I took in Najran, Saudi Arabia with cloth hiding their private parts (which cracked me up) if you want to see camels LOL.



Ah, camels wearing underwear....a must see!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Pointing and laughing at you my dear!



*snicker*



CPProp said:


> I have some 35mm pictures of camels that I took in Najran, Saudi Arabia with cloth hiding their private parts (which cracked me up) if you want to see camels LOL.



Cool, bring on the camels....with no privates lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Cool, bring on the camels....with no privates lol



I don't think you have a choice 

I don't think camels are very modest though.......since I saw them going at it at a zoo once.......parents covering their kids' eyes.......then gasping (the parents, not the camels  )


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't think you have a choice
> 
> I don't think camels are very modest though.......since I saw them going at it at a zoo once.......parents covering their kids' eyes.......then gasping (the parents, not the camels  )




They are not but the locals were.......I was always in fear of the religious police (especially as at the time I had long hair- which was forbidden) being a Eurpoean the local Emire had decreed that we were not to be harmed - but always worn the local head dress to hide the hair, to be on the safe side.

As soon as I've scanned a camel picture I'll post it.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Cool, bring on the camels....with no privates lol



Camels to small to see much - substituting with a flutterby


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Camels to small to see much - substituting with a flutterby



That's a stunning, postcard of a pic! :bow:


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That's a stunning, postcard of a pic! :bow:



Thank you :happy:- it has its faults but need to take it quick before it flew off


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Camels to small to see much - substituting with a flutterby



That is just gorgeous....I love butterflies


----------



## CPProp

A funny sad picture - our old dog a couple or so years back


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> A funny sad picture - our old dog a couple or so years back



LOL I love golden's


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A funny sad picture - our old dog a couple or so years back



That is adorable! 
I have had two Goldens, and they are the most beautiful dogs.


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> LOL I love golden's





littlefairywren said:


> That is adorable!
> I have had two Goldens, and they are the most beautiful dogs.



They are brilliant, I think he was 12 in that picture, but I would not have one now, it would be unfair to leave one all by its self all day as they need stimulation.


----------



## SocialbFly

a beautiful Orange County day 

View attachment lilMount.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SocialbFly said:


> a beautiful Orange County day



So pretty............


----------



## CPProp

A haunted room in Tamworth castle - can anyone see the ghost?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> A haunted room in Tamworth castle - can anyone see the ghost?



behind the camera???


----------



## ladle

foosball & flowers 

View attachment foos.jpg


View attachment rose.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> foosball & flowers



Great shots! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the foosball one!


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> foosball & flowers



Flower = gorgeous
Foosball dude = he reminds me of Ray Martin, impaled on a skewer lol


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> behind the camera???



Quite possible.............but I don't remember being dead when I took the picture LOL.


----------



## nettie

Ice breaking up in Minnesota


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Ice breaking up in Minnesota



That's beautiful  

:bow:


----------



## nettie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That's beautiful
> 
> :bow:



Thanks! Here's a photo of the falls that feed this river:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Thanks! Here's a photo of the falls that feed this river:



You're quite welcome!

This shot is very, very pretty!

We're now hitting the 70*s lol


----------



## viracocha

I love this thread and wish I'd found it sooner!

Some shots I got a few summers ago in the great square state north of my square state. 


Yes, that is a mother grizzly bear and cub on the wall. 

View attachment pineypass.jpg


View attachment griz.jpg


View attachment knob.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

viracocha said:


> I love this thread and wish I'd found it sooner!
> 
> Some shots I got a few summers ago in the great square state north of my square state.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a mother grizzly bear and cub on the wall.



These are all such stunning shots! :bow:


----------



## viracocha

MizzSnakeBite said:


> These are all such stunning shots! :bow:



Aww, thanks! Wyoming is full of gems once you get off of the interstate!


----------



## nettie

viracocha said:


> I love this thread and wish I'd found it sooner!
> 
> Some shots I got a few summers ago in the great square state north of my square state.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a mother grizzly bear and cub on the wall.



Beautiful shots!


----------



## nettie

Also found this on the "observation deck" to the falls. It really touched me, made me wonder about the story behind it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just some shots from the other day me and my friend went to a couple of the local parks.


----------



## LovelyLiz

nettie said:


> Also found this on the "observation deck" to the falls. It really touched me, made me wonder about the story behind it.



Nettie, your pics reminded me of the signs that always hit me deep every time I go to San Francisco and walk across the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Also found this on the "observation deck" to the falls. It really touched me, made me wonder about the story behind it.



Beautiful...........but sad.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Just some shots from the other day me and my friend went to a couple of the local parks.
> 
> ]



These are all very, very lovely


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

After an extremely unexpected snowstorm in Texas. We ended up getting 12.5 inches. I'll probably post more later.




View attachment Twig Edit 1 resze.jpg​


----------



## CPProp

Not sure what these two are doing :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> After an extremely unexpected snowstorm in Texas. We ended up getting 12.5 inches. I'll probably post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77428​



OMG, Devi that is a gorgeous shot hon!! More, MORE!



CPProp said:


> Not sure what these two are doing :blush:



Birds and the bees....even the butterflies!


----------



## Micara

mcbeth said:


> Nettie, your pics reminded me of the signs that always hit me deep every time I go to San Francisco and walk across the Golden Gate Bridge.



That is sad. 

I saw this movie once called "The Bridge" and it was about people who had taken their own lives on the Golden Gate Bridge. It made me incredibly sad and changed something in me. I just want to go out there and hug anyone who looks sad, so that they know someone cares.


----------



## Micara

I've been going through some of my old photos, and I came across this one that I rather like... the Chicago skyline, which I took ages ago, and then gave a comic effect. I hope you like it.


----------



## CPProp

A long a Canel (thats Canel *Not Camel* for a certian person reading with out her glasses LOL.


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> A long a Canel (thats Canel *Not Camel* for a certian person reading with out her glasses LOL.



Stunning!!! Looks like a living Monet painting!!!:wubu: I want to be there! I think we say "canal" here in the states.


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> Not sure what these two are doing :blush:




they're "twitterpated" hahaha.. you have an excellent eye!


----------



## ladle

Just some more randomness 

View attachment JDG_1818_2.jpg


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> Stunning!!! Looks like a living Monet painting!!!:wubu: I want to be there! I think we say "canal" here in the states.



We do here in the UK as well, I was just testing if anyone read the text LOL


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> they're "twitterpated" hahaha.. you have an excellent eye!




There what ????? - may have a good eye (thanks for the complement) but I seem to be lacking in certian areas of the English language LOL.


----------



## CPProp

Life adrift along the same Canal - walking along Canals is the most relaxing thing I know :happy:.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A long a Canel (thats Canel *Not Camel* for a certian person reading with out her glasses LOL.



Hahaha....I had them on this time! That is such a pretty shot, it looks so serene. A camel would have spoilt it lol


----------



## Blackjack

A bunch of new ones, mostly in black and white...


My desk:





Victoria:





Phoebe:





And a few shots from a local hiking area:


----------



## Proner

Random pics.... 

View attachment DSCN3737.JPG


View attachment DSCN3738.JPG


View attachment DSCN3739.JPG


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha....I had them on this time! That is such a pretty shot, it looks so serene. A camel would have spoilt it lol



Are you sure you were wearing them ?? I spelled Canal as Canel - camels give me the hump anyway Ha Ha. You would not believe how serene and relaxing walking along them is, it is the most relaxing thing I know by - bar one - but that's another story and involves a female of the opposite sex of ample or more proportions


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Are you sure you were wearing them ?? I spelled Canal as Canel - camels give me the hump anyway Ha Ha. You would not believe how serene and relaxing walking along them is, it is the most relaxing thing I know by - bar one - but that's another story and involves a female of the opposite sex of ample or more proportions



Oooh, smarty pants! Yes I was wearing them, but I speed read everything so I don't always spot a spelling mistake...unless it is brought to my attention lol! Have you ever floated down a *canal*? Now that would be really nice!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, smarty pants! Yes I was wearing them, but I speed read everything so I don't always spot a spelling mistake...unless it is brought to my attention lol! Have you ever floated down a *canal*? Now that would be really nice!



Oh yes - although quite a few years ago though - even went through tunnels in the old traditional way of laying on your back on the barge and actually walking along the walls to propel the barge forward - don't know why, as could have used the engine - but it seemed a fun thing to do at the time.LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Oh yes - although quite a few years ago though - even went through tunnels in the old traditional way of *laying on your back on the barge and actually walking along the walls to propel the barge forward* - don't know why, as could have used the engine - but it seemed a fun thing to do at the time.LOL



Now that sounds like fun, but I am not sure how I would go doing that. I am kinda short, so I would be frightened of toppling off....no doubt I would get the giggles too, so even more reason for me to drop into the water


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Now that sounds like fun, but I am not sure how I would go doing that. I am kinda short, so I would be frightened of toppling off....no doubt I would get the giggles too, so even more reason for me to drop into the water



Height is not a problem as the walls of the tunnel are only 2ft to 3ft wider (if there is no tow path) than the barges 7ft beam.

It takes two walkers at the bow, laying side by side , one with legs port side and the other with legs starboard side (in a 9ft dia tunnel your legs would only be protruding a foot) , you lay flat on your back and walk sideways (bit like a crab). So - yes - their could be much fun and laughter but no falling in .


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> There what ????? - may have a good eye (thanks for the complement) but I seem to be lacking in certian areas of the English language LOL.



"twitterpated"...it's from the Disney movie "Bambi"...hahaha




Proner said:


> Random pics....



cool pics! I especially like the 2nd one (who knew a notebook, a drink AND little stars could be so artsy??!!)


----------



## SocialbFly

more beach pics, this time, Refugio State Park 

View attachment lilbeach2.jpg


View attachment lilbeach5.jpg


View attachment lilbeach4.jpg


View attachment Lilbeach3.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

SocialbFly said:


> more beach pics, this time, Refugio State Park


OH MY GOSH.

I Want to lay my blanket out and just go to sleep, it looks SO nice. 
Oh I am SO SO Envious right now!


----------



## Inhibited

Your Plump Princess said:


> OH MY GOSH.
> 
> I Want to lay my blanket out and just go to sleep, it looks SO nice.
> Oh I am SO SO Envious right now!



I agree great pics.....


----------



## swamptoad

Micara said:


> I've been going through some of my old photos, and I came across this one that I rather like... the Chicago skyline, which I took ages ago, and then gave a comic effect. I hope you like it.



Wow ... really artsy .. excellent!


----------



## CPProp

There has been so much rain here lately - needed to look at some thing a bit dryer.


----------



## ladle

Just another one 

View attachment JDG_2965la.jpg


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> "twitterpated"...it's from the Disney movie "Bambi"...hahaha
> 
> Of course it is...........I think the last time I saw Bambi he was a twinkle in in his mothers eye LOL


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Just another one



I would <3 this pic in a frame on my wall, its amazing...


----------



## Micara

I went to the last home game of the season for our local NAHL hockey team, the Junior Blues, and tried out my "Sports" setting on my Canon Rebel. I took 750 pictures, and I got 64 that I liked a lot. Here's a few of my faves: (the last one is my daughter with my hot goalie, Martin. Not a great pic, but I just love looking at it! :smitten


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> There has been so much rain here lately - needed to look at some thing a bit dryer.



Woo hoo, I see a "canal" 
Is that the one you took for a long walk? *lol*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Not sure what these two are doing



CALLING ALL MODS, CALLING ALL MODS!!!! Butterfly porn going on!! This must needs to be moved to the paysite board!  


Amazing shot!



Micara said:


> I've been going through some of my old photos, and I came across this one that I rather like... the Chicago skyline, which I took ages ago, and then gave a comic effect. I hope you like it.



Fantastic!



CPProp said:


> A long a Canel (thats Canel *Not Camel* for a certian person reading with out her glasses LOL.



That's the oddest looking camel I've seen....... 

I adore this shot....serene and beautiful 



ladle said:


> Just some more randomness



Love it!



CPProp said:


> Life adrift along the same Canal - walking along Canals is the most relaxing thing I know :happy:.



Sooooooooo beautiful! We really don't have these in my area 



Blackjack said:


> A bunch of new ones, mostly in black and white...



LOVE them all!



Proner said:


> Random pics....



Fantastic!



CPProp said:


> it is the most relaxing thing I know by - bar one - but that's another story and involves a female of the opposite sex of ample or more proportions



<snicker>



SocialbFly said:


> more beach pics, this time, Refugio State Park



Those are just gorgeous...



CPProp said:


> There has been so much rain here lately - needed to look at some thing a bit dryer.



You're such a tease! I wanted to see camels wearing undies! 



ladle said:


> Just another one



You're too talented! :bow:



Micara said:


> I went to the last home game of the season for our local NAHL hockey team, the Junior Blues, and tried out my "Sports" setting on my Canon Rebel. I took 750 pictures, and I got 64 that I liked a lot. Here's a few of my faves: (the last one is my daughter with my hot goalie, Martin. Not a great pic, but I just love looking at it! :smitten



She's adorable


----------



## CPProp

You're such a tease! I wanted to see camels wearing undies! 

They were in the wash LOL


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, I see a "canal"
> Is that the one you took for a long walk? *lol*



It was his name was Humphrey CamelCoat and he did about 400 miles to the gallon (about 160 K to the litre) I was about 160 litres to the kilometer LOL .


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> It was his name was Humphrey CamelCoat and he did about 400 miles to the gallon (about 160 K to the litre) *I was about 160 litres to the kilometer* LOL .



Those canals can be brutal  Ok, I must have missed the memo...but where are you to be taking shots of camels and sand?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Those canals can be brutal  Ok, I must have missed the memo...but where are you to be taking shots of camels and sand?



We had a very dry summer last year in the UK - ROBL


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> We had a very dry summer last year in the UK - ROBL



LOL....and a camel just happened along one day? Now that was lucky!!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> LOL....and a camel just happened along one day? Now that was lucky!!



It was, it had escaped from a circus LOL. I took the pictures a few years (correction quite a few years) ago when working in South Saudia Arabia - guess what - they had the first rain there for 5 years and they wanted me to make annual visits


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> We had a very dry summer last year in the UK - ROBL



ROBL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wren, you're sooooooooooooooo silly!


----------



## Proner

Pics of my summer's house  

View attachment DSCN3788.jpg


View attachment DSCN3789.jpg


View attachment DSCN3814.jpg


View attachment DSCN3818.jpg


View attachment DSCN3836.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wow Proner! You take such breathtaking shots!

 That beach shot is amazing


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow Proner! You take such breathtaking shots!
> 
> That beach shot is amazing



Thanks! Some others taken more late in the day  

View attachment DSCN3845.JPG


View attachment DSCN3846.JPG


View attachment DSCN3847.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Pics of my summer's house





Proner said:


> Thanks! Some others taken more late in the day



Gorgeous! :bow:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

On Saturday morning, I missed work, and was pretty pissed, as I needed the money.

However, when I got home, a friend called me to say that she was going to DC to take part in the March for America with a latino student association, and she would like me to join her so I could take photos. 

I'm from DC and have been wanting to go back for for years. The trip was only $30, and there was only one seat left on the bus - so I had a bag packed and was at the bus stop within an hour.

Here are just a few of the photos that resulted.

--
















:smitten: (I didn't realize how much latina hotness there was at that march until I was going over the photos yesterday.)





















There will probably be more later.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Seventy-Seven said:


> On Saturday morning, I missed work, and was pretty pissed, as I needed the money.
> 
> However, when I got home, a friend called me to say that she was going to DC to take part in the March for America with a latino student association, and she would like me to join her so I could take photos.
> 
> I'm from DC and have been wanting to go back for for years. The trip was only $30, and there was only one seat left on the bus - so I had a bag packed and was at the bus stop within an hour.
> 
> Here are just a few of the photos that resulted.
> 
> --
> 
> .



Fantastic photos!!!! :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

Here are some photos taken last summer, as me and my (then) 6-year old cousin went out exploring:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Scorsese86 said:


> Here are some photos taken last summer, as me and my (then) 6-year old cousin went out exploring:



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CPProp

Not bad for a days work


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Not bad for a days work



Wow!!! Amazing shot and days work! LOL


----------



## ladle

Special THANKS to those who bought some of my Photo Cards and Prints at the bash!


----------



## littlefairywren

Proner said:


> Pics of my summer's house



Beautiful, just beautiful....I love B&W shots!



Scorsese86 said:


> Here are some photos taken last summer, as me and my (then) 6-year old cousin went out exploring:



These are lovely Scorsese....that water looks cold though.



CPProp said:


> Not bad for a days work



You have been all over! Excellent shot!


----------



## CPProp

I think some one was having a bad day


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> I think some one was having a bad day



ROBL..........yeah, looks sorta windblown and stoned


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> ROBL..........yeah, looks sorta windblown and *stoned*



Hahaha....ah crap, I can't rep you for that. You got me giggling though, so I am happy :happy:


----------



## CPProp

Pwhelli Winter sunset or Red Sky at night, shephards house is on fire


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Pwhelli Winter sunset or Red Sky at night, shephards house is on fire



WOW! I love the colour on the water.


----------



## Inhibited

Scorsese86 said:


> Here are some photos taken last summer, as me and my (then) 6-year old cousin went out exploring:



Bugger they won't let me rep you, great pics...


----------



## ladle

Spiders and Dogs 

View attachment web.jpg


View attachment jess.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aw! I Love that spider web picture, Ladle! Your Photography is so amazing. 


.. Keeping with the Animal theme!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Pwhelli Winter sunset or Red Sky at night, shephards house is on fire



You take some of the most amazing shots! :bow:



ladle said:


> Spiders and Dogs



Love them!



Your Plump Princess said:


> A
> 
> 
> .. Keeping with the Animal theme!



So pretty!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Forgot to post this one, I really am fond of it. It's not often I can find a place in my town that looks like an actual City.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Forgot to post this one, I really am fond of it. It's not often I can find a place in my town that looks like an actual City.



Another great shot!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanks! <33

I'm so glad it's spring, finally I can get out and get more shots.
I have a long ways to go with improving my photography skill.


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Spiders and Dogs



Ladle, are you a professional photographer...or just incredibly gifted with a camera? They are just beautiful!



Your Plump Princess said:


> .. Keeping with the Animal theme!



Hon, I love ducks! They are my second fav birdie 
Cool shot!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hon, I love ducks! *They are my second fav birdie*
> Cool shot!



And your first favorite birdie is Scrabble!


----------



## ladle

well if selling a few prints and a few handmade cards counts as professional...then yes....do I make any sort of living from it...hell no. Just a hobby that I enjoy
And thanks again!


----------



## CPProp

Canadian Snow Storm


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Canadian Snow Storm



That is my favourite of all your shots so far.....makes me crave the snow and the cold. Lovely.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> That is my favourite of all your shots so far.....makes me crave the snow and the cold. Lovely.



Thank you, don't you have snow in the blue mountains - or is that a bit far away?


----------



## CPProp

More Snow in Canada


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Thank you, don't you have snow in the blue mountains - or is that a bit far away?



Yes we do (I lived there for a while), but nothing like in the photos. For that, you have to head into the Snowy Mountains. It is gorgeous up there.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Yes we do (I lived there for a while), but nothing like in the photos. For that, you have to head into the Snowy Mountains. It is gorgeous up there.



Snow good you will just have to re visit there again soon to retain your cool


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh That Snow Picture is JUST GORGEOUS!

It looks like one you'd find on a postcard somewhere. :3 

I wish I knew how I could make cards out of my photos.
That'd make an amazing gift.


----------



## Proner

Park pics again  

View attachment DSCN3882.JPG


View attachment DSCN3891.JPG


View attachment DSCN3894.JPG


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh That Snow Picture is JUST GORGEOUS!
> 
> It looks like one you'd find on a postcard somewhere. :3
> 
> I wish I knew how I could make cards out of my photos.
> That'd make an amazing gift.



Don't you have photographic shops where you can buy cards to print your photos on. Apple iPhoto seem have a service for making cards and calenders from your photos but I've never used it - don't know if anyone else has


----------



## CPProp

Less than an hours snow fall


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Less than an hours snow fall



Lovely!!....


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Lovely!!....



Thank you - looking at it on this board, to me, it seems to have a touch of "LS Lowry" about the figures


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Thank you - looking at it on this board, to me, it seems to have a touch of "LS Lowry" about the figures



Yes, I see that!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Park pics again



Fantastic! :bow: :bow:



CPProp said:


> Less than an hours snow fall



Love all the snow shots


----------



## ladle

Boys, Beers, Baches, BRILLIANT! 

View attachment JDG_3075_2.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> Boys, Beers, Baches, BRILLIANT!



Don't set yourself on fire


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

More from D.C.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Seventy-Seven said:


> More from D.C.



Amazing!!!


----------



## Proner

Old pics I find on my memory card 

View attachment DSCN3898.JPG


View attachment DSCN3901.JPG


View attachment DSCN3905.JPG


View attachment DSCN3910.JPG


View attachment DSCN3930.JPG


----------



## CPProp

A Fuzzy peg before the dog frightened it away


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Old pics I find on my memory card



Those are really beautiful shots...it wouldnt let me rep you though



CPProp said:


> A Fuzzy peg before the dog frightened it away




Oh my gosh I love that little hedgehog (at least I think that's what it is??!)...so cute!!!


----------



## CPProp

Oh my gosh I love that little hedgehog (at least I think that's what it is??!)...so cute!!![/QUOTE]

Correct, it is a hedgehog - a nightly visiter


----------



## CPProp

Mouse has crash in General Lee.......but caught trying to leave the scene


----------



## msbard90

Is that your pet mouse? Or was it one that was in the right place at the right time?


----------



## CPProp

msbard90 said:


> Is that your pet mouse? Or was it one that was in the right place at the right time?



It was a wild mouse living amoung my childrens old toys - casting my mind back 4 or 5 years I actually spotted it in the car and dashed into the house for my camera but unfortunately I must have disturbed it on return.....if I had manage to catch it where it was would have been a cool shot......but I'm happy that I caught it at all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ooh! I Love that little hedgehog picture! 

Little sonic, so cute! Hehehe. 

Again keeping with the animal theme.


----------



## ladle

Yummm
Friend's birthday cake... 

View attachment yum.jpg


----------



## ladle

another one I call:
Clean Green Christchurch 

View attachment rubbish1a.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Cockatoos waiting to be feed out front....
Kookaburra at the national park..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Old pics I find on my memory card



Simply amazing! :bow:



CPProp said:


> A Fuzzy peg before the dog frightened it away



Way too cute!! :happy:



CPProp said:


> Mouse has crash in General Lee.......but caught trying to leave the scene



He's adorable!



Your Plump Princess said:


> Again keeping with the animal theme.



<3 him! :happy:



ladle said:


> Yummm
> Friend's birthday cake...



Now that's just not nice! Showing us a cake and not being able to share it!





ladle said:


> another one I call:
> Clean Green Christchurch



Love it!



Inhibited said:


> Cockatoos waiting to be feed out front....
> Kookaburra at the national park..



Squeal of delight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kookaburras are cute, but I wuv the toos!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I just wanted to share a pic I took today while at my dads. 

View attachment Dads Barn Storm.jpg


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> I just wanted to share a pic I took today while at my dads.



Great shot! Now I _know_ that you're from the Midwest... I saw that same sky today in west Jacksonville!!


----------



## Inhibited

> Squeal of delight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kookaburras are cute, but I wuv the toos!!!!!! :bow



lol i know someone likes birds, i think it maybe LFW so i thought i would share...


----------



## Crystal

This was taken from my front yard on Easter morning in Morristown, TN. 

View attachment 008.JPG


----------



## msbard90

ladle said:


> Boys, Beers, Baches, BRILLIANT!



I love it


----------



## Blackjack

MatthewB said:


> I'm a fan of _this_ photograph:



Not really what the thread is for, but thanks for contributing someone else's photo of a woman you think is hot, I guess?



Crystal said:


> This was taken from my front yard on Easter morning in Morristown, TN.



Fucking BEAUTIFUL. Wow.


----------



## CPProp

Came across this Cygnet Flying school yesterday.


----------



## CPProp

A little picture joust for fun


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MzDeeZyre said:


> I just wanted to share a pic I took today while at my dads.



Amazing!



Inhibited said:


> lol i know someone likes birds, i think it maybe LFW so i thought i would share...



Wren does like birds, but I'm obsessed with them!  Wren's outta town 



Crystal said:


> This was taken from my front yard on Easter morning in Morristown, TN.



Fantastic! 



MatthewB said:


> I'm a fan of _this_ photograph:



Do you think this is the right place for this pic?? And did you take this pic?? Also, if you didn't take this pic, I hope you asked permission before posting it on a public (or any) site.



CPProp said:


> Came across this Cygnet Flying school yesterday.



Beautiful!



CPProp said:


> A little picture joust for fun



harhar The horse looks like it's wearing a dress


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I posted this a bit back, but I turned it B&W this time.......


View attachment Twig Edit 1 wresz BandW.jpg​


----------



## Cat

My favorite Easter photo from this year. She was a very shy girl... 

View attachment IMG_5984-2.JPG


----------



## msbard90

Cat said:


> My favorite Easter photo from this year. She was a very shy girl...



she's a cutie


----------



## daddyoh70

This is a Railroad Liftgate Bridge that crosses the C&D Canal in Delaware






This is another bridge that crosses the same canal. 





This is just a vacant house near my home


----------



## daddyoh70

CPProp said:


> Not sure what these two are doing :blush:



Must have been something in the air. I found this going on on the hood of my truck in early March. You go flies!!! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOOK AT THE FLIES EXPRESSIONS!

Their like "WTF YOU TAKEN PICTURZ OF?" 


..Or maybe that's just my warped mind.

Lulz? Epic Picture, I must say! Totally Totally Epic!


----------



## CPProp

I hope you girls always take a can opener with you when you go out for a knight


----------



## Inhibited

daddyoh70 said:


> This is a Railroad Liftgate Bridge that crosses the C&D Canal in Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bridge still in use?


----------



## Tau

ladle said:


> another one I call:
> Clean Green Christchurch



I really love this. Just a suggestion - have you given anythought to cropping the trolley out? I feel like this is two different pics in one - the image of that glorious sea and sky and then the turned over trolley. Either way really lovely pic


----------



## CPProp

River seven at Ironbridge


----------



## CPProp

Porthmadog estuary North Wales


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> River seven at Ironbridge




beautiful! I could totally live in a village like that!


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> beautiful! I could totally live in a village like that!



I have to admit Shropshire is one of the most beautiful parts of the UK that I've lived in.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> River seven at Ironbridge



That is sooo lovely...


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> That is sooo lovely...



Diolch yn fawr - A little secret between you and I....................if you look the other way its not so good LOL.


----------



## littlefairywren

Taken while I was away for Easter....a bit of the Australian countryside. 

View attachment P1000613.JPG


View attachment P1000581.JPG


View attachment P1000631.JPG


View attachment P1000632.JPG


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Taken while I was away for Easter....a bit of the Australian countryside.



Thats beautiful........I'd personally forgotten about the parrots.......an every day view for an Australian.........but flocks of them were a wonder for a pom


----------



## daddyoh70

Inhibited said:


> daddyoh70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Railroad Liftgate Bridge that crosses the C&D Canal in Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bridge still in use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it carries the Norfolk Southern Corporation railroad across the canal. It supposedly closes 6 times a day, but I've spent hours along those canal banks and have yet to see it in operation.
Click to expand...


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Thats beautiful........I'd personally forgotten about the parrots.......an every day view for an Australian.........but flocks of them were a wonder for a pom



Ta...they came every morning and every afternoon. I managed to hand feed a couple of them in the wee hours before everyone got up too....now that was a treat


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Ta...they came every morning and every afternoon. I managed to hand feed a couple of them in the wee hours before everyone got up too....now that was a treat



Wow you lucky girl........parrot green with envy


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Wow you lucky girl........parrot green with envy



Hmmm, you would not have been so green with envy if you saw the red belly blacks hanging around. I spotted at least 2 of them....they are really active because of all of the rain up there! The rain brings the frogs and mice out, and that brings the snakes!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, you would not have been so green with envy if you saw the red belly blacks hanging around. I spotted at least 2 of them....they are really active because of all of the rain up there! The rain brings the frogs and mice out, and that brings the snakes!



Know what you mean - encountered a few black or brown snakes (can't remember their names) in the sugar fields around Townsville - luckily I was in a UT each time.


----------



## ladle

Tau said:


> I really love this. Just a suggestion - have you given anythought to cropping the trolley out? I feel like this is two different pics in one - the image of that glorious sea and sky and then the turned over trolley. Either way really lovely pic



I love the irony that Christchurch is this 'Clean Green City' yet I go to the beach and see THAT in the sand...


----------



## msbard90

daddyoh70 said:


> Must have been something in the air. I found this going on on the hood of my truck in early March. You go flies!!! :bow:



What a shot!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> My favorite Easter photo from this year. She was a very shy girl...



She's adorable!



daddyoh70 said:


> This is a Railroad Liftgate Bridge that crosses the C&D Canal in Delaware
> 
> This is another bridge that crosses the same canal.
> 
> 
> This is just a vacant house near my home



Beautiful shots! 



daddyoh70 said:


> Must have been something in the air. I found this going on on the hood of my truck in early March. You go flies!!! :bow:
> 
> ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Plump Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOOK AT THE FLIES EXPRESSIONS!
> 
> Their like "WTF YOU TAKEN PICTURZ OF?"
> *
> 
> ..Or maybe that's just my warped mind.
> 
> Lulz? Epic Picture, I must say! Totally Totally Epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!! My thought exactly! lol
> 
> 
> 
> CPProp said:
> 
> 
> 
> River seven at Ironbridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPProp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Porthmadog estuary North Wales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> littlefairywren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken while I was away for Easter....a bit of the Australian countryside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!! PARROTS!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 lories, but not their droppings  lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Young Tortoise at the MN Renfaire last year. 






:3 Hoping to get more pictures of it, and the older one they had, if they are there this year. <33 Their SO CUTE!


----------



## Proner

This thread is just an epic win, all pics are so great, congratulation everyone!

I have one too and this time don't touch it with some effects  

View attachment PontPierre.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Young Tortoise at the MN Renfaire last year.
> 
> 
> 
> :3 Hoping to get more pictures of it, and the older one they had, if they are there this year. <33 Their SO CUTE!



Awwww!! Adorable!! Reminds me of a baby turtle that I rescued many years ago. :happy:



Proner said:


> This thread is just an epic win, all pics are so great, congratulation everyone!
> 
> I have one too and this time don't touch it with some effects



Beautiful! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Proner! Your pictures never stop amazing me! 

That looks like something I would put on my wall, it's so peaceful to look at! :3


----------



## Proner

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Beautiful! :bow:





Your Plump Princess said:


> Proner! Your pictures never stop amazing me!
> 
> That looks like something I would put on my wall, it's so peaceful to look at! :3



Thank you very much!
And two park pics I took sometimes ago :happy: 

View attachment DSCN4013.jpg


View attachment DSCN4020.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Thank you very much!
> And two park pics I took sometimes ago :happy:



These are so lovely! 

You're so talented and take some of the most fantastic pics! :bow:


----------



## Nutty

CPProp said:


> A Fuzzy peg before the dog frightened it away



Where did you find that thing?


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A Fuzzy peg before the dog frightened it away



ADORABLE! Do you feed him?
I just want to give him a squeeze....so cute:happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Proner said:


> This thread is just an epic win, all pics are so great, congratulation everyone!
> 
> I have one too and this time don't touch it with some effects



Ooooh, I LOVE this. Would look awesome in B&W, I think, too, though it'd have a completely different feel.


----------



## Proner

Blackjack said:


> Ooooh, I LOVE this. Would look awesome in B&W, I think, too, though it'd have a completely different feel.



Thanks I have the B&W version and you're right the feeling is completely different, I prefer with the color. 

View attachment PontPierreB&W.jpg


----------



## CPProp

Nutty said:


> Where did you find that thing?



I didn't, it found me, oh my powers of attraction LOL, it used to come into the garden every night.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> ADORABLE! Do you feed him?
> I just want to give him a squeeze....so cute:happy:



The picture is a few years old now, but no I never feed it, there were to may worms, beetles and snails etc in the garden for it to bother with human food, which is why it came every night. my dog tried to eat it a few times and got pricked on the nose for his attempts - he eventually gave up and just barked at it.


----------



## CPProp

Feeding Time


----------



## CPProp

English countryside


----------



## CPProp

A bit of merrie olde England (Early 1600)


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Feeding Time





CPProp said:


> English countryside



So serene, the pics are beautiful!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> So serene, the pics are beautiful!



Thank you, you are to kind - seeing the real thing is much better


----------



## CPProp

I'm a little startled deer


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> I'm a little startled deer



Oh, I love deer....they are so delicate. Ta! :happy:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

It's been a while, but here are a few photos of mine that I like.


View attachment 24339_394272411304_617961304_3945876_5997235_n.jpg
, View attachment 24339_394272341304_617961304_3945862_6518976_n.jpg

Yi Peng Festival (Loy Krathong) in Chiang Mai: on October 25, 2009. I went to Thailand and was able to go to this Festival, this is one of my fav shots from my trip.

View attachment 19735_271612876304_617961304_3495274_2566327_n.jpg

This little bee would not leave my flower alone. He followed me around for a while. He left me alone once I let him on the flower.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

CPProp said:


> English countryside



this place looks very peaceful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Proner said:


> Thanks I have the B&W version and you're right the feeling is completely different, I prefer with the color.



What's funny is I love the one in B&W. They do have different feels to them.


----------



## CPProp

URTalking2Jenn said:


> this place looks very peaceful. Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome and I think your pictures are really cool - I only play at photography - it stops me getting bored


----------



## msbard90

URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 78366
> 
> Yi Peng Festival (Loy Krathong) in Chiang Mai: on October 25, 2009. I went to Thailand and was able to go to this Festival, this is one of my fav shots from my trip.



Wow! Everyone here is so artistic! unlike me....


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

msbard90 said:


> Wow! Everyone here is so artistic! unlike me....



Everyone sees the world differently. That's wants great about photography it lets people see what you see. You don't have to be "artistic" to connect with people with photography. I encourage you to pick up a camera and show us what you see, even it that's your feet because you look at them when you walk.


----------



## ladle

Falling Out Of A Tree 

View attachment trees.jpg


----------



## CPProp

msbard90 said:


> Wow! Everyone here is so artistic! unlike me....



Just keep your eyes open and be aware of opportunities - this pic presented its self along a really dull and grotty part of the river that I was walking along today - its not brilliant by any stretch, but it sort of gives the perception that this part of the river is picturesque - which it most definitely is not.


----------



## swamptoad

sorry ... *doh*


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> *These Are Clickable Thumbnails:*
> 
> These are pictures that my sister took and I had some fun with photo effects.



Awww Jeff, are these your sister's babies? They are gorgeous! :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

thank-you for the compliment, kimberly.  they are my sister's and her friend Traci.

yeah ..well ... i plan to put the pictures back up ... sorry i took them down ... i just hated seeing the adult host .. *bah!*


----------



## swamptoad

oopsy! ............


----------



## swamptoad

I am gonna try to see if this works.



























*These are pictures that my sister took and I had some fun with photo effects.*


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Taken while I was away for Easter....a bit of the Australian countryside.





sighhh.. now I could live THERE 4ever!!!  And I love the birdies


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> English countryside



Jane Austen anyone?? Where's Col. Brandon or Cpt. Wentworth??


----------



## KaliCurves

Here are a few of Mine. Im still learning, But I love my camera and I love using it.


----------



## CPProp

Sweet dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Sweet dreams



Awww, sooo cute....:happy:


----------



## CPProp

Arboretum somewhere in Shropshire - can't remember where LOL.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Arboretum somewhere in Shropshire - can't remember where LOL.



Now that, is perfect. Gorgeous pic!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, sooo cute....:happy:



Thank you - got 13 years of him mostly, 35mm though - if you can remember what that is LOL.


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> Jane Austen anyone?? Where's Col. Brandon or Cpt. Wentworth??



Far stage right having a cup of tea me dear - where else ?


----------



## CPProp

One for the boy - can guess what it is


----------



## CastingPearls

Night sky from my front porch


----------



## AuntHen

KaliCurves said:


> Here are a few of Mine. Im still learning, But I love my camera and I love using it.



good job Kali... love the colors!



CPProp said:


> Arboretum somewhere in Shropshire - can't remember where LOL.



Channeling a bit of impressionism again... Shropshire would have to be Mr. Darcy this time


----------



## vardon_grip

Opening Day-Los Angeles Dodgers vs. Arizona Diamondbacks






Dodgers win 9-5!

Go Blue!


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> Channeling a bit of impressionism again... Shropshire would have to be Mr. Darcy this time



Gosh its happened again it must be the camera - Think I need to get a new one LOL..........close...Gideon Sarn  (Precious Bane - Mary Webb) .


----------



## CPProp

A bridge to nowhere


----------



## ladle

sunset railway 

View attachment JDG_3278.jpg


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> sunset railway



I always love your pictures.


----------



## ladle

Linda said:


> I always love your pictures.



thanks...cos I don't...lol


----------



## CPProp

Last Flight of the Vulcan Bomber before a £3m and about 5 year overhaul


----------



## CPProp

Inside the "Forbidden City" Beijing, China about 24 years ago (quality not to good as its a scan from my 35mm negs) I hope its still the same today.


----------



## CPProp

A very early (prototype) Satellite Dish


----------



## ladle

High above Christchurch 

View attachment JDG_3294_2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> High above Christchurch


What a view!


----------



## ladle

CastingPearls said:


> What a view!



thanks, even nicer in winter....the air at the moment is very dry and filled with dust due to how dry it's been, so it appears as a haze


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> thanks, even nicer in winter....the air at the moment is very dry and filled with dust due to how dry it's been, so it appears as a haze


I tend to like pics that are hazy or out of focus--they often give an impression of airiness or being underwater--it's a nice effect.


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> High above Christchurch



God damn, that is gorgeous!!


----------



## pdgujer148

Just experimenting.


----------



## ladle

another one from today 

View attachment q.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> another one from today


The water in the background looks almost as if it's painted in.


----------



## CastingPearls

pdgujer148 said:


> Just experimenting.


Unusual. I like them.


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> another one from today



That view is amazing!!


----------



## nettie

Fall in northern Minnesota
View attachment 78760



Flower gardens along the river
View attachment 78759



View attachment 78761


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> Fall in northern Minnesota
> View attachment 78760
> 
> 
> 
> Flower gardens along the river
> View attachment 78759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78761



The pics are lovely, nettie! We are in the middle of our Autumn/Fall, and it is my favourite season.


----------



## nettie

Saw this tree on my first post-winter walk along the Mississippi and thought it looked like it was either talking to me or singing. Couldn't decide if it was more like the trees from _Lord of the Rings _or those trees from _H.R. Pufnstuf_.

View attachment 78778


----------



## nettie

_Keeper of the Plains_, Wichita, KS
View attachment 78790


_Keeper_, up close
View attachment 78788


_Keeper_ bridge
View attachment 78789


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> The pics are lovely, nettie! We are in the middle of our Autumn/Fall, and it is my favourite season.



It's my favorite time of year here in Minnesota, too. I tell you, sometimes the beauty of the trees just simply takes my breath away.


----------



## Proner

Random I took this week-end... 

View attachment DSCN4198.JPG


View attachment DSCN4203.JPG


----------



## CPProp

Strange evening light from volcanic dust


----------



## CPProp

Speedy Duck lucky shot


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Strange evening light from volcanic dust



What I wouldn't give, to be sitting on that deck right now. Just drifting along. Nice pic


----------



## 1300 Class

Queensland Rail put on a steam train service during the week. I _naturally_ had to be there.

















I have plenty more but it would be _too_ boring..


----------



## CastingPearls

Australian Lord said:


> Queensland Rail put on a steam train service during the week. I _naturally_ had to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty more but it would be _too_ boring..


I live near Steamtown in PA. I never get tired of looking at them. Good pics.


----------



## swamptoad

CPProp said:


> Speedy Duck lucky shot



excellent shot!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> What I wouldn't give, to be sitting on that deck right now. Just drifting along. Nice pic



Thank you - and how would a couple of scoups at my local riverside pub go down?.


----------



## CPProp

swamptoad said:


> excellent shot!



Thank you - I always use a camera for the wild life, and a 12 bore for the Clays


----------



## ladle

Benji looking pensive
 

View attachment benj.jpg


----------



## CPProp

The place to go for a quiet Sunday afternoon stroll


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> The place to go for a quiet Sunday afternoon stroll



LOL, that is one heck of a stroll..... Great shot.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, that is one heck of a stroll..... Great shot.



Perhaps should have said work out as are a 1,000 steps to get onto the wall - yes I did count them - on the way down - concentrated on breathing on the way up lol.


----------



## CPProp

Forbidden City China - I think i'm there some where - bad but a rare pic in front of the Camera


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Random I took this week-end...



I like the contrast.. one part looks sunny and green and the other forbidding and sort of dark (shadows)



CPProp said:


> Speedy Duck lucky shot



that is a great shot!


----------



## CPProp

Iron Bridge Gorge - River Seven in flood


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Iron Bridge Gorge - River Seven in flood



It may be in flood, but it still looks good to me. Like a lovely little english postcard


----------



## CPProp

Leicestershire Countryside with free range buckets


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> It may be in flood, but it still looks good to me. Like a lovely little english postcard



Thank you for saying so - but just to think about 160 years ago this was the heart of the English industrial revolution and nothing like as picturesque as now - in another 160 years I might be picturesque to lol..


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> Leicestershire Countryside with free range buckets




ahhh... to roam, to romp, to skulk about in this wonderful countryside:happy:


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> ahhh... to roam, to romp, to skulk about in this wonderful countryside:happy:



Me or the buckets lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CPProp said:


> Leicestershire Countryside with free range buckets


That looks like someplace out of a dream I've had many a time.

Beautiful, and Mystically Enthralling.


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> That looks like someplace out of a dream I've had many a time.
> 
> Beautiful, and Mystically Enthralling.



Pleased you like it - same time same place different angle


----------



## PhatChk

I have been into food photography lately. Dont know if I am good at but I enjoy it! ^__^

http://phatchk.deviantart.com/


----------



## CPProp

PhatChk said:


> I have been into food photography lately. Dont know if I am good at but I enjoy it! ^__^
> 
> http://phatchk.deviantart.com/



The way I look at photography is that its your own enjoyment that is primary if others happen to enjoy your pictures as well thats a bonus. As for good or bad ( as with a lot of things) its a personal preference. I hope you are going to post some of your pictures I for one would love to see them


----------



## PhatChk

CPProp Thank you!

I am really enjoying this. 
Here are some of my pics. ( I cooked the first two pictures, The rest are from restaurants)


----------



## CPProp

PhatChk said:


> CPProp Thank you!
> 
> I am really enjoying this.
> Here are some of my pics. ( I cooked the first two pictures, The rest are from restaurants)



I really like them - you have for me captured the I could just tuck into them - in fact they are making me hungry and at well post 2 in the morning for is not right. I would definitely keep pursuing this. - who knows where it could lead . Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## CPProp

Building you across when you least expected it.


----------



## CPProp

Cistercian Monks Valle Crucis Abbey Founded 1201


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Cistercian Monks Valle Crucis Abbey Founded 1201



OMG, that is so very beautiful...especially the bottom left shot! I would love to see that one day!


----------



## ladle

Sunday's snaps 

View attachment JDG_3364_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_3372.jpg


View attachment JDG_3375.jpg


View attachment JDG_3380.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## daddyoh70

Spent the day with my flowers...


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> OMG, that is so very beautiful...especially the bottom left shot! I would love to see that one day!



I totally agree!


----------



## CPProp

A small and innocuous church that turned out to be a little Gem because of its very rare Medieval wall paintings.


----------



## CPProp

Monks Kirby 13th Century Church


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Could anyone give me some advice on how to properly post my images on Dims? Last time I tried they never showed up :/

EDIT: Never mind I figured it out XD


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Shop Front: Short North District of Columbus, Ohio





Frozen Street Lamp: Short North District of Columbus, Ohio


----------



## CPProp

Ludlow Castle


----------



## TheNowhereMan

one more quick one, something from my high school photo class days 

Forest Path: Springfield, Virginia. circa: 2004


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Awesome stuff CPProp! i love the shots at the castle, where is it?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The sky outside my house right now.... 

View attachment sky5210.jpg


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> The sky outside my house right now....



Oh that makes me miss home. Iowa will always be home to me. There's no place like home.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

that is just fantastic!


----------



## CPProp

TheNowhereMan said:


> Awesome stuff CPProp! i love the shots at the castle, where is it?



Thanks very much pleased you like them. The castle is in Ludlow in Shropeshire near the English Welsh border and dates from around 1086


----------



## TheNowhereMan

CPProp said:


> Thanks very much pleased you like them. The castle is in Ludlow in Shropeshire near the English Welsh border and dates from around 1086


You are quite welcome!
I will have to stop there when ever I take my photo tour of Europe!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> OMG, that is so very beautiful...especially the bottom left shot! I would love to see that one day!



I really hope you do and when you do, My rates as a guide are competitive lol.


----------



## CPProp

Kirby Hall - Elizabethan country House begun about 1570 - in Northhamptonshire


----------



## CPProp

TheNowhereMan said:


> You are quite welcome!
> I will have to stop there when ever I take my photo tour of Europe!



If you like Castles this site may be of interest www.guide-to-castles-of-europe.com/english-castles.html


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A small and innocuous church that turned out to be a little Gem because of its very rare Medieval wall paintings.



The paintings!!!



CPProp said:


> Monks Kirby 13th Century Church



So pretty, bottom left!



MzDeeZyre said:


> The sky outside my house right now....



That is gorgeous! I love big, nasty and dark skies.



CPProp said:


> Kirby Hall - Elizabethan country House begun about 1570 - in Northhamptonshire



Can you go inside?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> The paintings!!!
> 
> Yes paintings / sketches - the pics are a bit small sorry got carried away reducing them to load up. apparently all churches in the UK had wall paintings originally this church is one of a very few that have been discovered.
> 
> So pretty, bottom left!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Can you go inside?



You can I have pics of the inside - some rooms have yet to be renovated some have been done and some are still just shells.


----------



## nettie

CPProp said:


> Cistercian Monks Valle Crucis Abbey Founded 1201



I love these! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Are my pics not showing up in my post?


----------



## CPProp

Kenilworth Castle


----------



## CPProp

nettie said:


> I love these! Thanks for sharing them.



Thank you and your very welcome


----------



## Surlysomething

I think it has the most amazing colour..


----------



## CPProp

Northamptonshire Last Summer


----------



## CPProp

Canal running through the village


----------



## CPProp

Local watering hole by the water


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Taken at a Lake last evening.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Canal running through the village





CPProp said:


> Local watering hole by the water



Soooo cute, the baby ducks! I love baby ducks :happy:
Are all of these from your walk? They are lovely, and how lucky to have a canal so close to home.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken at a Lake last evening.



They are so peaceful YPP, very pretty.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Canal running through the village





CPProp said:


> Local watering hole by the water



Love all of the shots, but the ducklings get the prize :happy:



Your Plump Princess said:


> [
> 
> Taken at a Lake last evening.



Gorgeous!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Soooo cute, the baby ducks! I love baby ducks :happy:
> Are all of these from your walk? They are lovely, and how lucky to have a canal so close to home.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love all of the shots, but the ducklings get the prize :happy:



Thank you both

All taken on a quick walk these taken at the same time - with a Mono duckling


----------



## Crystal

Took this as I was leaving my last final exam today.

Facing our library (on the right), a building I don't have to see again for 3 months. 

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## nettie

Some photos from my trip to Duluth, MN, and Lake Superior:

View attachment 79767


View attachment 79768


View attachment 79769


View attachment 79770


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aww! :wubu: Thanks Wren! Thank's Mizz! ^_^


----------



## pdgujer148

nettie said:


> Some photos from my trip to Duluth, MN, and Lake Superior:



Rep! My home for the first 25 years of my life!

Such a beautiful place (to retire)!


----------



## swamptoad

I saw a lizard move across the wooden railing of the backyard deck and thought I'd try to capture some nice images of it.


----------



## AuntHen

swamptoad said:


> I saw a lizard move across the wooden railing of the backyard deck and thought I'd try to capture some nice images of it.




ooooo I love lizards! nice shots :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Some photos from my trip to Duluth, MN, and Lake Superior:



Lovely!

I think my favorite is the rock one. 



swamptoad said:


> I saw a lizard move across the wooden railing of the backyard deck and thought I'd try to capture some nice images of it.



Great shots!!


----------



## ladle

Osaka Kitchen 

View attachment JDG_3457_2.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> Osaka Kitchen



I like this.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


>



Stunning! :bow:


----------



## ladle

todays outing... 

View attachment JDG_3506edit2.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> todays outing...



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!! It's so perfect it looks fake! (if that makes any sense lol)


----------



## ladle

thanks....I oversaturated and tweaked it a little....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> thanks....I oversaturated and tweaked it a little....



Perfect tweaking!


----------



## Surlysomething

ladle said:


> todays outing...



Great picture!


----------



## CPProp

A BBO (Big Beautiful Owl) I saw today


----------



## Surlysomething

CPProp said:


> A BBO (Big Beautiful Owl) I saw today



Spectacular! I love owls.


----------



## ladle

Many thanks!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> A BBO (Big Beautiful Owl) I saw today



LOVE!!!!!!!!!! Everytime I see an owl, it reminds me of when I nursed one back to health.


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A BBO (Big Beautiful Owl) I saw today



He is fantastic! Were you allowed to touch? I would SO want to touch!!!


----------



## CPProp

Surlysomething said:


> Spectacular! I love owls.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> LOVE!!!!!!!!!! Everytime I see an owl, it reminds me of when I nursed one back to health.





littlefairywren said:


> He is fantastic! Were you allowed to touch? I would SO want to touch!!!



Thank you ladies - yes you could touch and stroke them.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Thank you ladies - yes you could touch and stroke them.



Look at that cute, little face (I'm talking about the owl )!!!


----------



## kristineirl

i'm an amateur-amateur when it comes to photography, but i'm proud of what i make.

this project has a lot of pictures that i take of batman, though, i can't take credit for all of them.


----------



## Surlysomething

kristineirl said:


> i'm an amateur-amateur when it comes to photography, but i'm proud of what i make.
> 
> this project has a lot of pictures that i take of batman, though, i can't take credit for all of them.



I really like this picture...simple but beautiful.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

kristineirl said:


> i'm an amateur-amateur when it comes to photography, but i'm proud of what i make.
> 
> this project has a lot of pictures that i take of batman, though, i can't take credit for all of them.



This is lovely. 

The batman photos were too funny!


----------



## kristineirl

Surlysomething & MizzSnakeBite

Thank you both, reading your compliments actually made me blush. 
You guys are sweet :]


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm trying to get more into photography, partially because I want to be able to discuss with my girlfriend, who is a photographer. I also want to learn some techniques that might be useful when it comes filmmaking and animation, which is what I want to go into.

I have to say that I love B&W photographs. When done right, they show a gritty realism that is just so appealing. I love Robert Frank's photography book *The Americans*. Gorgeous photos. I also like Richard Avedon's works. I hope I can learn more to discuss things in-depth more with you guys. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

From a recent trip to a local park:

















and that last one tinkered with in GiMP...


----------



## mossystate

kristineirl said:


> i'm an amateur-amateur when it comes to photography, but i'm proud of what i make.




Joy trumps all.


----------



## AuntHen

Blackjack said:


> From a recent trip to a local park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that last one tinkered with in GiMP...



roosters are so full of themselves...hahaha... you know he was struttin' around right before that pic was taken

great pics!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> From a recent trip to a local park:
> 
> 
> 
> and that last one tinkered with in GiMP...



They're all fantastic!! :bow:

I tried to give you a bird rep, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## nettie

Blackjack said:


> From a recent trip to a local park:



Great shots!


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> From a recent trip to a local park:



Awww, they are lovely Blackjack


----------



## Blackjack

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Blackjack

Today's photos:







Can't figure out which of these two is better:










And here's my fave from today- click it for a wallpaper-size view:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Today's photos:



They're all so lovely and verdant! :bow:


----------



## nettie

Some photos from my recent trip back home to Kansas. 
Flint Hills:View attachment 80035


View attachment 80036


Horses (who were much better behaved this trip):
View attachment 80037


View attachment 80038


And is he smirking at me?
View attachment 80039


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Some photos from my recent trip back home to Kansas.
> Flint Hills:
> 
> Horses (who were much better behaved this trip):
> ]



Wonderful shots!


----------



## daddyoh70

Just some things I stumbled upon today...


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Just some things I stumbled upon today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....pix snipped.......



Nice pictures, daddyoh, I'll raise you a "hi!", a VLF rig,
and eventually some "chia" in the confessions thread. 

View attachment EarthRadio Elite System wb.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Just some things I stumbled upon today...



They're all lovely shots, but I <3 this one!


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> Some photos from my recent trip back home to Kansas.
> Flint Hills:View attachment 80035
> 
> 
> View attachment 80036
> 
> 
> Horses (who were much better behaved this trip):
> View attachment 80037
> 
> 
> View attachment 80038
> 
> 
> And is he smirking at me?
> View attachment 80039



They are lovely nettie, but they make me long for the country 



daddyoh70 said:


> Just some things I stumbled upon today...



This is just gorgeous daddyoh....such a pretty colour. What bird do they belong to?


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Nice pictures, daddyoh, I'll raise you a "hi!", a VLF rig,
> and eventually some "chia" in the confessions thread.



Edgar!!! Thanks, long time no see, glad you're still on the boards. Chia forever!!!!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're all lovely shots, but I <3 this one!



Thanks MizzSnakeBite! I like that one too. The nest is in a tree that only stands about 5 feet tall. When mom flew away, I walked right up and snapped a few shots. The eggs were a bonus.



littlefairywren said:


> This is just gorgeous daddyoh....such a pretty colour. What bird do they belong to?



Thank you littlefarywren! They are from the American Robin, it will grow to look like this


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fantastic shot! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank you littlefarywren! They are from the American Robin, it will grow to look like this



What a little cutie....thanks for that, daddyoh


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> What a little cutie....thanks for that, daddyoh



Not as cute as my chicklet! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Not as cute as my chicklet! :wubu:



Awww, you lovely Momma Bird! Ditto :wubu:


----------



## kristineirl

Blackjack said:


>



this is a mighty good photograph!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Some miniature roses I grew:


View attachment Lavender Mini Rose4-5-07resz.jpg








View attachment Best F Mini Rose buds and bloom4-5-07resz.jpg​


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Some miniature roses I grew:
> 
> View attachment 80181
> [/center]



This is so beautiful! I love baby roses


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> This is so beautiful! I love baby roses



As Senor Scrabbie says, "tank ewe."


----------



## swamptoad

daddyoh70 said:


> Edgar!!! Thanks, long time no see, glad you're still on the boards. Chia forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MizzSnakeBite! I like that one too. The nest is in a tree that only stands about 5 feet tall. When mom flew away, I walked right up and snapped a few shots. The eggs were a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you littlefarywren! They are from the American Robin, it will grow to look like this



Excellent photo, sir!


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


>



OMG....Surly, that is just stunning! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

littlefairywren said:


> OMG....Surly, that is just stunning! :happy:




Thanks, lady. It was after it had poured rain ALL day.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Surlysomething said:


>




Lovely 

--


----------



## swamptoad

Surlysomething said:


>



Wow .. beautiful!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, peeps!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Some Quick Shots I got last weekend.
Baby Robins outside my grandma's house:





Mushroom:





Mushroom Closer Up:





Om Nom Nom'ing Chipmunk:





Neenjah Chipmunk:


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Some Quick Shots I got last weekend.
> Baby Robins outside my grandma's house:



Awwww, YPP they are just great! The baby robins are my fav :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Some Quick Shots I got last weekend.
> Baby Robins outside my grandma's house:
> 
> Mushroom:
> Mushroom Closer Up:
> Om Nom Nom'ing Chipmunk:
> 
> Neenjah Chipmunk:



Great shots . Your bird rep is on it's way!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh I know! I saw them and was like "Aww! You chickies wait here while I get my cameraaa"

..My heart melted. 

Glad I got that shot though. The next day, they were gone.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh I know! I saw them and was like "Aww! You chickies wait here while I get my cameraaa"
> 
> ..My heart melted.
> 
> Glad I got that shot though. *The next day, they were gone*.



Their Momma Bird saw the crazy, human stalker.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

NO WONDER THEY FLED IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!.. 

I nao haz logix? Hah!


----------



## pdgujer148

I think this is a FAIL, but I still think it was interesting.

The intent was to create something innocent--like a frontier parent checking on the children. However I accidentally had the ISO settings set way too high and ended up with the children of the corn. 

Minor amounts of Photoshop. Camera was in sepia mode, I amped the contrast and used the doge tool here in there. As long as it came out creepy I figure I might as well amp it up and pretend that was my intent.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

pdgujer148 said:


> I think this is a FAIL, but I still think it was interesting.
> 
> The intent was to create something innocent--like a frontier parent checking on the children. However I accidentally had the ISO settings set way too high and ended up with the children of the corn.
> 
> Minor amounts of Photoshop. Camera was in sepia mode, I amped the contrast and used the doge tool here in there. As long as it came out creepy I figure I might as well amp it up and pretend that was my intent.



LOL 

I like it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

pdgujer148, I Love that photo! 
It makes me think a bittersweet feeling, of like, all the childrens spirits that must still linger in places such as that.


...[/is a little..er.."off"]


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


>



lovely... i want to be there! just need a campfire...can you start one for me?


----------



## CPProp

Typical English Scene on a windy Sunday


----------



## Captain Save

I enjoy this thread quite a bit; the photos are really nice, and make me want to get back into my old habits. This was taken on the banks of the Potomac River, just south of the Lincoln Memorial. 

View attachment riverside.jpg


----------



## Christov

I took this when I was shooting a _Live!_ video for a Beatles tribute band last summer. It was my first photographer/videographer job, and although I could have sworn I messed the whole thing up while I was shooting it, everything came together nicely in the edit.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Typical English Scene on a windy Sunday





Captain Save said:


> I enjoy this thread quite a bit; the photos are really nice, and make me want to get back into my old habits. This was taken on the banks of the Potomac River, just south of the Lincoln Memorial.





Christov said:


> I took this when I was shooting a _Live!_ video for a Beatles tribute band last summer. It was my first photographer/videographer job, and although I could have sworn I messed the whole thing up while I was shooting it, everything came together nicely in the edit.



Great shots, gentlemen! :bow:


----------



## Cat

Flower time! 

View attachment IMG_7634.JPG


View attachment IMG_7642.JPG


View attachment IMG_7684.JPG


View attachment IMG_7729.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> Flower time!



LOVE!! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> Flower time!



Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Blackjack

After yesterday's storm:


----------



## AuntHen

Cat said:


> Flower time!



gorgeous! btw...former Millard county girl here


----------



## ladle

Just a foggy night 

View attachment JDG_3551_2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

ladle said:


> Just a foggy night




Oh wow. I love this shot.



My new desktop background.


----------



## Christov

Yeah, yeah, crappy picture taken with a cameraphone, but *the view*.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> After yesterday's storm:



Beautiful



ladle said:


> Just a foggy night



Absolutely fantastic! :bow:



Christov said:


> Yeah, yeah, crappy picture taken with a cameraphone, but *the view*.



Lovely view


----------



## JMCGB

Blackjack said:


> After yesterday's storm:



That leaf is sweet. Always enjoy your work.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the flower photo lurve! 
Here's some pix from Oregon...a beautiful state...much more beautiful than I was able to capture: 

View attachment IMG_6966.JPG


View attachment IMG_6989.JPG


View attachment IMG_7011.JPG


View attachment IMG_7050.JPG


----------



## Cat

I don't recall if these were all Oregon. The yellow fields/flowers could be Idaho or bordering on Oregon. Ooops! I apologize: 

View attachment IMG_6788.JPG


View attachment IMG_6797.JPG


View attachment IMG_6799.JPG


View attachment IMG_6855.JPG


View attachment IMG_7105-2.JPG


----------



## Cat

Oregon..where there's lots of natural beauty and friendly animals. My hubby makin' some new buds: 

View attachment IMG_7022-1.JPG


----------



## Blackjack

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Beautiful





JMCGB said:


> That leaf is sweet. Always enjoy your work.



Thank you so much, and everyone else who comments on my stuff.  I'd multi-quote more, but I'm too lazy to go back through the posts. 

I really do appreciate it, though.


----------



## Mathias

Blackjack said:


> After yesterday's storm:



Your pictures are always fantastic! :bow:


----------



## Mathias

Whoops. Error on my part!


----------



## Mathias

....................


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> ....................


 


very pretty  

I'm loving all the spring flowers blooming.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cat said:


> Thanks for the flower photo lurve!
> Here's some pix from Oregon...a beautiful state...much more beautiful than I was able to capture:


 

Beautiful pictures! I so want to visit Canon Beach one day.



And I <3 squirrels.


----------



## mossystate

Cat said:


> Flower time!



Pretty, pretty!



ladle said:


> Just a foggy night



Moody and delicious.



Cat said:


> Thanks for the flower photo lurve!
> Here's some pix from Oregon...a beautiful state...much more beautiful than I was able to capture:



Haystack and The Needles! I have not been there since I was a kid. Used to love when my parents would take us down there and we stayed at a motel right on the beach. I remember having the swift idea of collecting a bunch of sand dollars and placing them in a towel . When we got home, I opened my suitcase and was met with the nastiest smell. I think I should have looked for expired critters. Ooops.


----------



## ladle

had a few people want to use my pics as desktop backgrounds.....please don't use the ones off here as they are tiny and will look horribly distorted. Message me with your email and I'll email you FREE a full size version!...I LOVE the thought that people are using my pics as a background, I CRINGE at the fact they are using a low-res tiny version!...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> Thanks for the flower photo lurve!
> Here's some pix from Oregon...a beautiful state...much more beautiful than I was able to capture:





Cat said:


> I don't recall if these were all Oregon. The yellow fields/flowers could be Idaho or bordering on Oregon. Ooops! I apologize:





Cat said:


> Oregon..where there's lots of natural beauty and friendly animals. My hubby makin' some new buds:



Cat, all these shots are just wonderful . The one of your hubby and his new buds made me laugh. 



Mathias said:


> ....................



Lovely flowers and shot


----------



## lalatx

Pictures from South Padre Island over Memorial Day weekend. 

View attachment 31993_396311307806_653217806_4378500_8254858_n1.jpg


View attachment DSCI00751.jpg


View attachment DSCI0140.JPG


View attachment sunset 21.jpg


View attachment DSCI01011.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

lalatx said:


> Pictures from South Padre Island over Memorial Day weekend.



These are great


----------



## KittyKitten

These pictures are wonderful, I just want to jump into them!


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> Thanks for the flower photo lurve!
> Here's some pix from Oregon...a beautiful state...much more beautiful than I was able to capture:





Cat said:


> Oregon..where there's lots of natural beauty and friendly animals. My hubby makin' some new buds:



Your pics are fantastic, Cat! And that squirrel is so damn cute....I want one


----------



## lalatx

Thanks they were taken just as the sun started to rise over a few days. No one really sleeps when they go to South Padre. We would go for late night swims which turned into early morning swims, which resulted in early morning walks on the beach and pictures.


----------



## littlefairywren

lalatx said:


> Thanks they were taken just as the sun started to rise over a few days. No one really sleeps when they go to South Padre. We would go for late night swims which turned into early morning swims, which resulted in early morning walks on the beach and pictures.



That sounds heavenly, and I love the pics btw!


----------



## daddyoh70

The eggs have hatched and there are now 3 little robins






Here are a few others I took today...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> The eggs have hatched and there are now 3 little robins
> ]



Chicklets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> The eggs have hatched and there are now 3 little robins



Awwww! Wee babies....how precious! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> The eggs have hatched and there are now 3 little robins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few others I took today...



Love this!


----------



## daddyoh70

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Chicklets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:





littlefairywren said:


> Awwww! Wee babies....how precious! :happy:





Surlysomething said:


> Love this!



Thank you all. For some reason, this struck me as something out of a cartoon. I'll try to post updates, but I try not to disturb the nest too much. I just kind of stick the camera in there, shoot and get out. It's also a personal safety issue as momma bird seems a bit protective.


----------



## nettie

Some photos from a walk along the river bank a few days ago.
View attachment 80622


Flowers....

View attachment 80623


View attachment 80624


View attachment 80625


And this old stomp looked amazingly like a rhino from a distance.

View attachment 80626


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Some photos from a walk along the river bank a few days ago.
> 
> Flowers....
> 
> 
> 
> And this old stomp looked amazingly like a rhino from a distance.



What a lovely walk


----------



## CPProp

Just Swanning a roundbout


----------



## Linda

The sky one day after multiple tornados ripped through this region causing death and destruction. 

View attachment 054.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> Just Swanning a roundbout



They're so pretty.....

They won't let me give you a bird rep yet.



Linda said:


> The sky one day after multiple tornados ripped through this region causing death and destruction.



Lovely


----------



## nettie

Another photo from my walk along the Mississippi. The quality isn't what I'd like it to be, but I'm absolutely fascinated by the twisting branches.
View attachment 80682


And here are a couple of shots from our trip to the zoo that same day. 
Wolf pup!
View attachment 80681


And lunchtime.
View attachment 80680


----------



## nettie

CPProp said:


> Just Swanning a roundbout



LOVE the close-up!:bow:


----------



## CPProp

MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're so pretty.....
> 
> They won't let me give you a bird rep yet.





nettie said:


> LOVE the close-up!:bow:



Thank you both




nettie said:


> Another photo from my walk along the Mississippi. The quality isn't what I'd like it to be, but I'm absolutely fascinated by the twisting branches.



I wish I could find trees like that with no sense of direction - brilliant


----------



## Cat

Thanks again for the compliments on my shots. Here are a few more flower shots: (It's that time of year here!) 

View attachment IMG_7808.JPG


View attachment IMG_7841.JPG


View attachment IMG_7855.JPG


View attachment IMG_7863.JPG


View attachment IMG_7867.JPG


----------



## Cat

A few more.. 

View attachment IMG_7821-3.JPG


View attachment IMG_7813.JPG


View attachment IMG_7869.JPG


View attachment IMG_7801.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> Thanks again for the compliments on my shots. Here are a few more flower shots: (It's that time of year here!)





Cat said:


> A few more..



:bow: :bow: Fantastic! :bow: :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

Cat said:


> A few more..



beautiful! And I LOVE lizards!! My Dad taught me how to catch them and they will fall asleep in your hand because of the warmth


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> Just Swanning a roundbout



oh my gosh..those cygnets are the sweetest little things:wubu:


----------



## Linda

A beautiful view tonight while out fishing. 

View attachment imagejpeg952.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Linda said:


> A beautiful view tonight while out fishing.



Oh my......this is stunning! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> A beautiful view tonight while out fishing.



Whoa, so gorgeous!

New desktop background for the win.


----------



## Blackjack

Linda said:


> A beautiful view tonight while out fishing.



Oh man, that's beautiful!


----------



## pdgujer148

Linda said:


> A beautiful view tonight while out fishing.



Very nice! Good shot!


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> A beautiful view tonight while out fishing.



OMG...that is just incredible! Linda...you clever woman, you! :happy:
I would love that for a desktop. Did you catch anything?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> A beautiful view tonight while out fishing.


That is simply GORGEOUS!

That's something I would have hanging on a wall, if I were you.


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> OMG...that is just incredible! Linda...you clever woman, you! :happy:
> I would love that for a desktop. Did you catch anything?



Thanks everyone! I'm actually surprised I got the shot. Usually I don't have my camera or I just simply miss the great shot. Funny that it's not blurry since the mosquitos had ganged up on me and I was swatting at them while aiming the camera. lol


We only caught a couple catfish but we had a great time.


----------



## vardon_grip

This photo goes along with this video that I shot also
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1475322#post1475322






Cross posted to maximize the Shameless plug factor by 10 (What can I say...I like the band and the video)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

vardon_grip said:


> This photo goes along with this video that I shot also
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1475322#post1475322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross posted to maximize the Shameless plug factor by 10 (What can I say...I like the band and the video)



Great pic and video .

The goose got repped.


----------



## imfree

By using good light and a tri-pod, I was able to even 
get the perf-board holes in this shot! 

View attachment SoundShooter Perf Board Piracy wb lg.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw

wow, i'm really loving all the pics in this thread! it makes me want to travel the world...there's sooo much to see out there!

here's a park about 30mins from my place where i like to go and chill out...i quite like how this pic turned out


----------



## vardon_grip

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic and video .
> 
> The goose got repped.



The goose has its own FB page and fans
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Orange-Bill-The-Goose/130363653658706


----------



## AuntHen

vardon_grip said:


> This photo goes along with this video that I shot also
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1475322#post1475322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross posted to maximize the Shameless plug factor by 10 (What can I say...I like the band and the video)




that is just pure awesomeness


----------



## AuntHen

supersizebbw said:


> wow, i'm really loving all the pics in this thread! it makes me want to travel the world...there's sooo much to see out there!
> 
> here's a park about 30mins from my place where i like to go and chill out...i quite like how this pic turned out




very nice panarama.... now you have me singing The Cars "Panarama" song


----------



## littlefairywren

supersizebbw said:


> wow, i'm really loving all the pics in this thread! it makes me want to travel the world...there's sooo much to see out there!
> 
> here's a park about 30mins from my place where i like to go and chill out...i quite like how this pic turned out



What a lovely shot, supersizebbw!


----------



## vardon_grip

fat9276 said:


> that is just pure awesomeness



Thank you very much!


"Orange Bill" the goose says thanks also!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> This photo goes along with this video that I shot also
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1475322#post1475322
> 
> 
> Cross posted to maximize the Shameless plug factor by 10 (What can I say...I like the band and the video)




Absolutely love it!


----------



## supersizebbw

thanks guys 


fat9276 said:


> very nice panarama.... now you have me singing The Cars "Panarama" song





littlefairywren said:


> What a lovely shot, supersizebbw!


----------



## Surlysomething

supersizebbw said:


> wow, i'm really loving all the pics in this thread! it makes me want to travel the world...there's sooo much to see out there!
> 
> here's a park about 30mins from my place where i like to go and chill out...i quite like how this pic turned out




Gorgeous, lady!


----------



## nettie

View attachment 81206


Old granite quarry turned into a park, where we took some students for rock climbing. And where, oddly, I agreed to climb when we return in July.


----------



## nettie

View attachment 81209


View attachment 81210


View attachment 81212


View attachment 81213


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> View attachment 81209
> 
> 
> View attachment 81210
> 
> 
> View attachment 81212
> 
> 
> View attachment 81213



Nettie! The shots are wonderful....the bears, were they wild? How exciting!


----------



## littlefairywren

vardon_grip said:


> This photo goes along with this video that I shot also
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1475322#post1475322
> 
> Cross posted to maximize the Shameless plug factor by 10 (What can I say...I like the band and the video)



I love the colour in this. Great pic, vardon_grip


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> Nettie! The shots are wonderful....the bears, were they wild? How exciting!



Now that WOULD be exciting, but alas they were in the zoo. I have seen a wild bear or two when in northern Minnesota, though.


----------



## nettie

vardon_grip said:


> This photo goes along with this video that I shot also
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1475322#post1475322
> 
> Cross posted to maximize the Shameless plug factor by 10 (What can I say...I like the band and the video)



I love the group and the video! Nice work!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Sky Friday Night was Amazing.
This one, I titled "Dragon Breath Sky"


----------



## CPProp

Fathers day country stroll


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I am always so taken back by your photos! They're so beautiful.


----------



## vardon_grip

A couple of photos of Ben Harper from last year


----------



## ladle

some new ones 

View attachment kea1.jpg


View attachment mirrorlake1.jpg


View attachment bp.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

I recently learned that one of the hardest things to do, ever, is to get a butterfly to sit still and spread it's wings so I can take a picture of it. This was about my 7th attempt. For those following my baby bird pics, I went to get some shots 2 weeks ago and the entire nest was gone, GONE!!! WTF?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

supersizebbw said:


> wow, i'm really loving all the pics in this thread! it makes me want to travel the world...there's sooo much to see out there!
> 
> here's a park about 30mins from my place where i like to go and chill out...i quite like how this pic turned out



Lovely shot 



nettie said:


> Old granite quarry turned into a park, where we took some students for rock climbing. And where, oddly, I agreed to climb when we return in July.





nettie said:


> []



Pretty shots; love the bear ones 



Your Plump Princess said:


> [
> 
> The Sky Friday Night was Amazing.
> This one, I titled "Dragon Breath Sky"



Perfect title 



CPProp said:


> Fathers day country stroll



You have some of the most serene shots :bow:



ladle said:


> some new ones



PARROT!! I spy a parrot! It's a Kea, yes? You sent you a bird rep, and too bad they don't allow double reps for parrots.  

Are you trying to piss us off with the bp shot? 



daddyoh70 said:


> I recently learned that one of the hardest things to do, ever, is to get a butterfly to sit still and spread it's wings so I can take a picture of it. This was about my 7th attempt. For those following my baby bird pics, I went to get some shots 2 weeks ago and the entire nest was gone, GONE!!! WTF?


Pretty .

The momma bird probably told her chicklets to pack their bags because she saw some crazy human with this thing stuck to his face, intruding on her nest.


----------



## KittyKitten

Morbid but your eyes are drawn to it nevertheless. Not taken by me but belongs in photography thread. 

Fires at Melborough Street On July 22, 1975 - Boston Herald
A young woman, Diana Bryant, and a very young girl, Tiare Jones fell helplessly. Diana Bryant was pronounced dead at the scene. The young girl lived. Despite a heroic effort, the fireman who tried to grab them had been just seconds away from saving the lives of both.


----------



## nettie

ladle said:


> some new ones



Love the first two! 



daddyoh70 said:


> I recently learned that one of the hardest things to do, ever, is to get a butterfly to sit still and spread it's wings so I can take a picture of it. This was about my 7th attempt. *snip*



Your patience paid off. Nice shot.


----------



## vardon_grip

happyface83 said:


> Morbid but your eyes are drawn to it nevertheless. Not taken by me but belongs in photography thread.



My opinion: No it doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## KittyKitten

vardon_grip said:


> My opinion: No it doesn't belong in this thread.



Photography is not always so rosy and bright, this was among the many pictures that stunned the world in Life magazine.


----------



## Paquito

happyface83 said:


> Photography is not always so rosy and bright, this was among the many pictures that stunned the world in Life magazine.



I think it more has to do with the fact that you didn't take this picture. This thread is about showing off _your_ photography.


----------



## Blackjack

vardon_grip said:


> My opinion: No it doesn't belong in this thread.



I concur, since this is a thread for members showing off photos that they've taken themselves.


----------



## KittyKitten

Doing the Lindy Hop


----------



## KittyKitten

Whoops I thought it was just a photography thread. It didn't specify that it had to be yours. Carry on.


----------



## Paquito

I mean I think they're incredible shots, but just not right for this thread.


----------



## vardon_grip

happyface83 said:


> Photography is not always so rosy and bright, this was among the many pictures that stunned the world in Life magazine.



It may belong in some kind of photography thread. I don't think it belongs in THIS photography thread. It is not because of the subject matter. I know what photography is; it is how I earn my living.


----------



## KittyKitten

vardon_grip said:


> It may belong in some kind of photography thread. I don't think it belongs in THIS photography thread. It is not because of the subject matter. * I know what photography is; it is how I earn my living*.



I said I understand, simple mistake. Meowwww, who pissed in your Cheerios tonight? :happy:


----------



## mossystate

This is like Lloyd Bentsen and Dan Kuayle. OK, not really, but I am going with it.


----------



## vardon_grip

mossystate said:


> This is like Lloyd Bentsen and Dan Kuayle. OK, not really, but I am going with it.



Can I be Kennedy this time?


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Fathers day country stroll



A perfect way to spend your father's day 



ladle said:


> some new ones



Please tell me that is a Kakapo....I would love to hold one of those, they have the sweetest faces!



daddyoh70 said:


> I recently learned that one of the hardest things to do, ever, is to get a butterfly to sit still and spread it's wings so I can take a picture of it. This was about my 7th attempt. For those following my baby bird pics, I went to get some shots 2 weeks ago and the entire nest was gone, GONE!!! WTF?



The butterfly is lovely, daddyoh! I hope that the wee baby birds just grew up and flew away, and did not meet with foul play. Maybe you can capture next years batch on film


----------



## ladle

littlefairywren said:


> A perfect way to spend your father's day
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that is a Kakapo....I would love to hold one of those, they have the sweetest faces!
> 
> 
> 
> The butterfly is lovely, daddyoh! I hope that the wee baby birds just grew up and flew away, and did not meet with foul play. Maybe you can capture next years batch on film



Nope...it's a Kea....I've lived here most of my life and have NEVER EVER seen a Kakapo (The world's HEAVIEST PARROT), they are very close to extinction. This is a mere Kea (The world's cheekiest/smartest/funniest/cutest/only alpine Parrot).


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Nope...it's a Kea....I've lived here most of my life and have NEVER EVER seen a Kakapo (The world's HEAVIEST PARROT), they are very close to extinction. This is a mere Kea (The world's cheekiest/smartest/funniest/cutest/only alpine Parrot).



Thanks for that, hon. I remember an ad on telly a while back now, with a pile of Keas chewing on a car....you are right, they are super cute and VERY cheeky


----------



## ladle

they are destructive birds
and smart!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRW4ztbY8Ok


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> they are destructive birds
> and smart!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRW4ztbY8Ok



Oh wow, I had no idea they were so clever! Mizz will love you for posting this btw 
Um, the last bit if the vid....are they carnivorous?? That bit surprised me!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea they were so clever! Mizz will love you for posting this btw
> Um, the last bit if the vid....are they carnivorous?? That bit surprised me!



Ha! Reminds me of my feathered demons.  Always into something.

All of mine love the very occasional bits of chicken and fish I give them.

It's been slow work, but conservationists are slowly bringing back Kakapo's, and releasing them to predator-free islands in New Zealand. I'm pretty certain they do have a tour or something, but of course, it'll be dark when and if you see them. lol


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ha! Reminds me of my feathered demons.  Always into something.
> 
> *All of mine love the very occasional bits of chicken and fish I give them.*
> 
> It's been slow work, but conservationists are slowly bringing back Kakapo's, and releasing them to predator-free islands in New Zealand. I'm pretty certain they do have a tour or something, but of course, it'll be dark when and if you see them. lol



Hey there MB!!!! You know, come to think of it my old budgie, Munchkin would eat chicken.The first time he did (and I mean he scarfed it down), I was horrified and couldn't look at him for the rest of the day. Cannibals!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Hey there MB!!!! You know, come to think of it my old budgie, Munchkin would eat chicken.The first time he did (and I mean he scarfed it down), I was horrified and couldn't look at him for the rest of the day. Cannibals!!!



CHICKLET!!!!!!! :blush: :happy:

I have a pic somewhere of Ms. Sis trying to take down the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> CHICKLET!!!!!!! :blush: :happy:
> 
> I have a pic somewhere of Ms. Sis trying to take down the Thanksgiving turkey.



Oh, you have got to post that pic! Birdie on birdie lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, you have got to post that pic! Birdie on birdie lol



I will if I can find it. It's pretty funny. lol


----------



## Tenacious Dave

im pretty much into Photography, i took it as a course at College but now its just really a hobby lol

heres a pic and also a link to my folder showing some of my photographs on Facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=523058313#!/album.php?aid=109060&id=523058313&ref=pb 

View attachment IMG_0390pp.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tenacious Dave said:


> im pretty much into Photography, i took it as a course at College but now its just really a hobby lol
> 
> heres a pic and also a link to my folder showing some of my photographs on Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=523058313#!/album.php?aid=109060&id=523058313&ref=pb



This is very pretty and cheery.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A perfect way to spend your father's day



It was - no siblings around to spoil it lol. 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> You have some of the most serene shots :bow:



Thank you - I hope you find them relaxing


----------



## paintsplotch

hello.. i am new to the forum.... lovely photos! :bow:


----------



## supersizebbw

wow, you take some really beautiful pics! the third one is really powerful, the contrast between nature and that which seeks to destroy it 


ladle said:


> some new ones



the butterfly pic is beautiful, aw sorry about the birds nest.


daddyoh70 said:


> I recently learned that one of the hardest things to do, ever, is to get a butterfly to sit still and spread it's wings so I can take a picture of it. This was about my 7th attempt. For those following my baby bird pics, I went to get some shots 2 weeks ago and the entire nest was gone, GONE!!! WTF?



i love love love pics of flowers, can't get enough of them!


Tenacious Dave said:


> im pretty much into Photography, i took it as a course at College but now its just really a hobby lol
> 
> heres a pic and also a link to my folder showing some of my photographs on Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=523058313#!/album.php?aid=109060&id=523058313&ref=pb



you always take really great pics!


CPProp said:


> It was - no siblings around to spoil it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - I hope you find them relaxing


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> It was - no siblings around to spoil it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - I hope you find them relaxing



Lovely shot 



paintsplotch said:


> hello.. i am new to the forum.... lovely photos! :bow:



Welcome


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Storm Clouds I saw in my back yard last night.


----------



## kristineirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> Storm Clouds I saw in my back yard last night.



O: 

Such a wonderful photograph! major props!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

kristineirl said:


> O:
> 
> Such a wonderful photograph! major props!


Thank you! 

I -ADORE- Thunderstorms.
If it weren't for the math, I'd pursue being a meteorologist. 
However, I'd love to take part in one of those storm-chase-tour-things I've heard of.
:wubu:


Sadly, this cloud gave us absolutely nothing.
Half of the front got wet. That's it. 
[Which, only made me giggle.]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just snapped this not a minute ago.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I -ADORE- Thunderstorms.
> If it weren't for the math, I'd pursue being a meteorologist.
> However, I'd love to take part in one of those storm-chase-tour-things I've heard of.
> :wubu:
> 
> 
> Sadly, this cloud gave us absolutely nothing.
> Half of the front got wet. That's it.
> [Which, only made me giggle.]



Google "VLF Natural Radio" just for
gits and shiggles. The texture of
the received audio gives another
dimension to storm watching.:bow:

ThunderBlast.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJgd_vqJ0ZY


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A mini rose I grew. It's called 'Green Ice.'

View attachment Mini Rose-Green Ice 11-06resz3.jpg​


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Beautiful! You can tell it's had wonderful tender loving care. 

I, on the other hand, have a brown thumb. 
I've killed FERNS and CACTUS'S. 
[No, _really_]


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Beautiful! You can tell it's had wonderful tender loving care.
> 
> I, on the other hand, have a brown thumb.
> I've killed FERNS and CACTUS'S.
> [No, _really_]



LOL Thanks!

I majored in horticulture at Texas A&M. lol  I still have some cacti that I propagated in some labs while there. lol


----------



## KayaNee

Two of my favorite pics I have taken. 

View attachment cornspider1b.jpg


View attachment red tulipa.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

KayaNee said:


> Two of my favorite pics I have taken.



Those are great! :bow:


----------



## KayaNee

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Those are great! :bow:



Thanks! I have a bunch of others to share that just need to be resized.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A mini rose I grew. It's called 'Green Ice.'
> 
> View attachment 81375​



She is beautiful, Momma Bird. A perfect colour too :bow:



KayaNee said:


> Two of my favorite pics I have taken.



KayaNee, your first photo needs a warning lol. I was up close to the screen looking at the flower and scrolled down. "SPIDER"!!!!


----------



## nettie

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just snapped this not a minute ago.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> A mini rose I grew. It's called 'Green Ice.'





KayaNee said:


> Two of my favorite pics I have taken.



Great shots, ladies!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

littlefairywren said:


> She is beautiful, Momma Bird. A perfect colour too :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> KayaNee, your first photo needs a warning lol. I was up close to the screen looking at the flower and scrolled down. "SPIDER"!!!!


I Second that! Lol
[/SpiderPhobic]

Scared the hell out of me, but it IS a beautiful shot!


----------



## KayaNee

littlefairywren said:


> KayaNee, your first photo needs a warning lol. I was up close to the screen looking at the flower and scrolled down. "SPIDER"!!!!





Your Plump Princess said:


> I Second that! Lol
> [/SpiderPhobic]
> 
> Scared the hell out of me, but it IS a beautiful shot!



Funny thing is, I'm scared witless by spiders. I was just able to get the shot somehow without totally getting the creeps.


----------



## Blackjack

A local park earlier this week:







After a rainstorm today:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack, that park looks GORGEOUS! 

And the wee ladybug is adorable <3

The blue flower though, I don't know, maybe I'm just a sucker for flowers.
 Beautiful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ANNND, BECAUSE THEY ATTACKED ME TODAY. 

(Don't mind my hairy arm, kay?)


----------



## KayaNee

A few more.  

View attachment dandilion macro.jpg


View attachment dragonfly profile.jpg


View attachment tigerlilly macro.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> A local park earlier this week:



Blackjack, they are great shots! You live in a lovely part of the world, the park is beautiful.



KayaNee said:


> A few more.



Do you mind if I ask what type of camera you use, KayaNee? These are fantastic, I love macro work!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> She is beautiful, Momma Bird. A perfect colour too :bow:



CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

Thanks, my gurl! :wubu:



nettie said:


> Great shots, ladies!



Thanks


----------



## KayaNee

littlefairywren said:


> Do you mind if I ask what type of camera you use, KayaNee? These are fantastic, I love macro work!



I don't mind at all. I used an old Nikon Coolpix 950. Sadly, that camera passed on. I'm still waiting to get another that takes good macro shots.


----------



## isamarie69

Blackjack said:


> A local park earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a rainstorm today:



Beautiful.



KayaNee said:


> A few more.



Omg the yellow is stunning!


----------



## isamarie69

I did not take these, as i have no talent. But my 13yr old daughter does, and i really wanted to share her work. If its the wrong place forgive me. She really loves to play with colors and has a fondness of the sky.






I really love the simplicity and nostalgia in this one, its always been my favorite.






This was from a trip we took to Echo park not to long ago. I dunno i just like it is all.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

isamarie69 said:


> I did not take these, as i have no talent. But my 13yr old daughter does, and i really wanted to share her work. If its the wrong place forgive me. She really loves to play with colors and has a fondness of the sky.
> 
> I really love the simplicity and nostalgia in this one, its always been my favorite.
> 
> 
> This was from a trip we took to Echo park not to long ago. I dunno i just like it is all.



She's quite talented, and I love the first one.


----------



## isamarie69

MizzSnakeBite said:


> She's quite talented, and I love the first one.



Thank you, lol she actually took that one with her cell phone. But i just adore it. 

I loved your gnome!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

isamarie69 said:


> Thank you, lol she actually took that one with her cell phone. But i just adore it.
> 
> I loved your gnome!



Welcome 

The gnome was YPP; I did the mini rose .


----------



## isamarie69

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Welcome
> 
> The gnome was YPP; I did the mini rose .



LOL Sorry, I think i gave her your rep too lol. I will go back and fix it, She deserves some too anyways.


----------



## littlefairywren

KayaNee said:


> I don't mind at all. I used an old Nikon Coolpix 950. Sadly, that camera passed on. I'm still waiting to get another that takes good macro shots.



Thanks for that, hon. Would you get another Nikon?


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just snapped this not a minute ago.



Great shot!



KayaNee said:


> Thanks! I have a bunch of others to share that just need to be resized.



Great pics! I think that spider needs to be resized, looks to be the size of a small child in that pic


----------



## Blackjack

daddyoh70 said:


> I think that spider needs to be resized, looks to be the size of a small child in that pic



Preferably resized with a hammer. Or shotgun.


----------



## daddyoh70

Here are some recent ones...

Mr. Moth trying to hide from me






A mosquito hawk





and a panorama of the gymnasium at the university where I work


----------



## daddyoh70

Blackjack said:


> Preferably resized with a hammer. Or shotgun.



I'm thinking long range so preferably the shotgun.


----------



## KayaNee

The great thing about using a shotgun on that spider is that you run a good chance of hitting the spider's neighbors.. bigger spiders.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I was playing with a Toad a few minutes ago.
Before it pissed all over me.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...snipped reptilian IMG...
> I was playing with a Toad a few minutes ago.
> Before it pissed all over me.



Haha, he's cute! Sorry I'm imRepotent at the moment.


*Maybe if I use that awful word enough, the "Powers That Be"
will see how inhibited that pious Rep system is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> Haha, he's cute! *Sorry I'm imRepotent at the moment.
> *
> 
> *Maybe if I use that awful word enough, the "Powers That Be"
> will see how inhibited that pious Rep system is.



You too? How tragic! I even tried those blasted pills, I still can't rep! :blush:


I Adore playing with Toads. It grosses my mom and aunt out, which only makes it more fun. This will be the 8th one I've played with this year, in my yard! :wubu: Cute li'l things.


----------



## Linda

Couple of recent pictures. The deer's face was priceless. 

View attachment deer.jpg


View attachment sky.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Linda said:


> Couple of recent pictures. The deer's face was priceless.



LOL

Great pics .


----------



## nettie

Linda said:


> Couple of recent pictures. The deer's face was priceless.



Nice! Deer = awesomeness!


----------



## KayaNee

Linda said:


> Couple of recent pictures. The deer's face was priceless.



I LOL'd at the deer! Great catch!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I TOTALLY LOL'd at the deer.
And that sun picture is an amazing moment captured!


----------



## ladle

..."vacant" 

View attachment vacant.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Took this on a trip to Lexington, MA last July





This is the Tower of Doom at Six Flags America. I have another pic with more ominous clouds, but this shot shows the overall ride a little better





And here are some random flowers


----------



## Linda

daddyoh70 said:


> Took this on a trip to Lexington, MA last July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the rainbow picture!!


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> ..."vacant"





Eerie...yes so very artsy. I love it!


----------



## swamptoad

Your Plump Princess said:


> I was playing with a Toad a few minutes ago.
> Before it pissed all over me.




oh sweet! love that picture!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> ..."vacant"



Love how moody it is. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Took this on a trip to Lexington, MA last July



Love the rainbow!


----------



## daddyoh70

Linda said:


> daddyoh70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took this on a trip to Lexington, MA last July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the rainbow picture!!
Click to expand...




MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love the rainbow!



Thanks, I really had to do a lot of work on this one. I took this through the front windshield of my truck and the rainbow was hardly visible in the original shot. But I was happy with the final result. Thanks again.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Thought some of you might find this helpful? Even some tips for using your cell phone cam on pyrotechnics. 

http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Photograph_Fireworks


----------



## Blackjack

Ernest Nagel said:


> Thought some of you might find this helpful? Even some tips for using your cell phone cam on pyrotechnics.
> 
> http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Photograph_Fireworks



Really really useful article. Awesome tips there.


----------



## Linda

It was a gorgeous sunset tonight. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> It was a gorgeous sunset tonight.




Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linda

The end. haha 

View attachment 6.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> It was a gorgeous sunset tonight.





Linda said:


> The end. haha



I love the sunset shots....they are making me crave heat!
The deer, are they near your home, Linda?


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> I love the sunset shots....they are making me crave heat!
> The deer, are they near your home, Linda?



Yes in the state park about ten minutes down the road. I stalk them almost every night. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Yes in the state park about ten minutes down the road. I stalk them almost every night. :happy:



Ohhhh, I am soooo jealous! I love deer!


----------



## KayaNee

A sad chihuahua.

And a little bat that was on my front step. 

View attachment sad puppy copy.jpg


View attachment cutebat copy.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That Bat is SOOOOO CUTE! 

<3


----------



## pdgujer148

This is incorrect in about 12 different ways, but I like it nonetheless. 

View attachment monet.jpg


----------



## Cat

Lurve it, PD! Nothing "incorrect" at all!


----------



## littlefairywren

pdgujer148 said:


> This is incorrect in about 12 different ways, but I like it nonetheless.



That is lovely! It would make a gorgeous desktop.


----------



## kristineirl

Walking in Downtown Long Beach and saw this thing looming over my head. 

Had to take a picture of it.


----------



## Blackjack

Some odds and ends I hadn't put up here yet.


----------



## daddyoh70

Just some random shots


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Just some random shots



I love this shot, daddyoh!


----------



## CPProp

Found this the other day, I took it 38 years ago in the Lake District with a very very cheap Instamatic. I think its about time I went back there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CPProp said:


> Found this the other day, I took it 38 years ago in the Lake District with a very very cheap Instamatic. I think its about time I went back there.


That looks SO Beautiful! This is the kind of picture I'd Love to hang in my room.


----------



## Proner

Some oldies ocean pics. 

View attachment DSCN4610.JPG


View attachment DSCN4612.JPG


----------



## rush68

I'm kind of Into photography

Another one that has to be linked because of size


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Some odds and ends I hadn't put up here yet.



Very nice; the last one's my favorite 



daddyoh70 said:


> Just some random shots



So pretty; love the clouds!



CPProp said:


> Found this the other day, I took it 38 years ago in the Lake District with a very very cheap Instamatic. I think its about time I went back there.



Gorgeous!



Proner said:


> Some oldies ocean pics.



Beautiful shots! I wish I lived by the ocean.....ah, never mind, I'm not fond of hurricanes lol


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> That looks SO Beautiful! This is the kind of picture I'd Love to hang in my room.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Gorgeous!




I'm really Pleased you both like it, was having second thoughts as it looked to old fashoned, almost like a picture on an old biscuit tin or jigsaw - Thank you


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Found this the other day, I took it 38 years ago in the Lake District with a very very cheap Instamatic. I think its about time I went back there.



That is so pretty, CPProp. The white trim around the edge reminds me of the old slides my dad had when I was a kid. I still have the old slide box he made for them. 



Proner said:


> Some oldies ocean pics.



I love the beach when it is all grey....great shots! 



rush68 said:


> I'm kind of Into photography
> 
> Another one that has to be linked because of size



WOW! That is perfect!


----------



## Blackjack

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Very nice; the last one's my favorite



Thank you so much!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> That is so pretty, CPProp. The white trim around the edge reminds me of the old slides my dad had when I was a kid. I still have the old slide box he made for them.



Aw thats nice - what do you keep in it now adays? Thank you I'm pleased you like it - I have quite a few transparency slides, I'll dig them out to see whats on them when I'm feeling brave one day lol.


----------



## ladle

guitars.... 

View attachment guitars.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

ladle said:


> guitars....



LOL Atleast 100 panties just dropped!


----------



## ladle

isamarie69 said:


> LOL Atleast 100 panties just dropped!



Then I guess I've got a court date set for 100 cases of Causing Indecent Exposure...


----------



## isamarie69

ladle said:


> Then I guess I've got a court date set for 100 cases of Causing Indecent Exposure...



LOL 100 was the minimum  


No honestly its a great picture, and a great guitar.


----------



## ladle

isamarie69 said:


> LOL 100 was the minimum
> 
> 
> No honestly its a great picture, and a great guitar.



Thanks, I know nothing about guitars, you pluck a string it makes a sound. I just know what I like in a pic...and these looked great


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> guitars....



Great pic!


----------



## daddyoh70

littlefairywren said:


> I love this shot, daddyoh!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> So pretty; love the clouds!



Thank you both. That's what I love about photography. I travel for miles unsuccessfully looking for stuff to photograph, then I walk out my front door and look up


----------



## daddyoh70

Here's another sky shot 





And one of a bee, please let me know if I'm being to descriptive here


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's another sky shot
> 
> 
> And one of a bee, please let me know if I'm being to descriptive here



Pretty! I really like the cloud one (again lol)! It has lots of movement .


----------



## lalatx

Flowers  

View attachment 31993_396823202806_653217806_4390047_841080_n.jpg


View attachment 31993_396824862806_653217806_4390088_3251681_n.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Pretty! I really like the cloud one (again lol)! It has lots of movement .



Thanks again. I seem to be stuck on clouds, and flowers, (see below), lately. This one was shortly after a pretty bad thunderstorm.


----------



## Cat

I took these yesterday in the central Utah region.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> I took these yesterday in the central Utah region.



Wow, Cat....they are wonderful pics! My fav, is the mushrooms


----------



## adelicateflwr

Proner said:


> Some oldies ocean pics.



i would LOVE to be there now! i haven't been to the ocean in ages 
maybe someday soon... 

nice shots, btw!


----------



## isamarie69

lalatx said:


> Flowers



Beautiful vibrant colors.


----------



## ladle

LOVE the stop sign pic!


----------



## Cat

Thanks, ladle and littlefairywren!


----------



## mel

One from the other night ...


----------



## vardon_grip

A little audio/visual (pics I took and the video it came from)
Some are old w/a couple of repeat photos and some are new(ish)







Flo Rida-Club Can't Handle Me







Orianthi-According To You (This girl can WAIL on the guitar)







30h!3 feat. Katy Perry "Starstrukk" (Nat and Sean are nice, good looking guys...but they don't look as pretty as Katy and the dress didn't look as good on them.)








Franz Ferdinand-Ulysses-(Shot on my birthday which I share with the guitarist Nick McCarthy)







Theory Of A Deadman-Not Meant To Be (Kara DioGuardi of American Idol fame, co-wrote the lyrics and appears in the video)







Silversun Pickups-Panic Switch







Gallows-In The Belly Of A Shark







The Bangles-Something That You Said (It was pouring rain outside while we shot the band INSIDE thank goodness.)


----------



## vardon_grip

mel said:


> One from the other night ...



Nice Shot!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> A little audio/visual (pics I took and the video it came from)
> Some are old w/a couple of repeat photos and some are new(ish)
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Rida-Club Can't Handle Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orianthi-According To You (This girl can WAIL on the guitar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30h!3 feat. Katy Perry "Starstrukk" (Nat and Sean are nice, good looking guys...but they don't look as pretty as Katy and the dress didn't look as good on them.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Ferdinand-Ulysses-(Shot on my birthday which I share with the guitarist Nick McCarthy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Of A Deadman-Not Meant To Be (Kara DioGuardi of American Idol fame, co-wrote the lyrics and appears in the video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silversun Pickups-Panic Switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallows-In The Belly Of A Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bangles-Something That You Said (It was pouring rain outside while we shot the band INSIDE thank goodness.)



Talented, talented, talented!


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Talented, talented, talented!



Thank you, thank you and thank you very much!


----------



## CPProp

Some 1976 pictures - Carnarvon WA. - wonder if everything still looks the same?


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Some 1976 pictures - Carnarvon WA. - wonder if everything still looks the same?



OMG, this is Australia! How cool! Great shots, CPProp. I love that you have seen it and I never have lol 

I bet it has changed though.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> OMG, this is Australia! How cool! Great shots, CPProp. I love that you have seen it and I never have lol
> 
> I bet it has changed though.



If the Mayor, who I knew quite well, is still about, I can bet the hotel is still the same lol. I can just remember drinking JD & ice by the stubby with him .


----------



## Amaranthine

Hi =] I'm pretty new and just found this thread, so I'm pretty excited. I love photography- I shoot Pentax and mainly do closeups and macro. Here are a few I've taken rather recently.


----------



## ladle

just two black swans on Lake Rotorua.....evil looking things they are, saw them try to bite some kids...haha 

View attachment JDG_4035.jpg


----------



## sirGordy

A early morning interior shot. 

View attachment Sunlight Through Stained Window.jpg


----------



## Filly

Cat said:


> I took these yesterday in the central Utah region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beautiful shots!! I want to learn how to use my camera to it's full potential to capture these light effects. I particularly like the first one. More please!*


----------



## Filly

CPProp said:


> Some 1976 pictures - Carnarvon WA. - wonder if everything still looks the same?





littlefairywren said:


> OMG, this is Australia! How cool! Great shots, CPProp. I love that you have seen it and I never have lol
> 
> I bet it has changed though.



Whoot Aussie Aussie Aussie, OI OI OI!!!! Great photo's CPProp. I viewed your pictures before reading your description and I knew straight away that they were taken in AU.


----------



## CPProp

Filly said:


> Whoot Aussie Aussie Aussie, OI OI OI!!!! Great photo's CPProp. I viewed your pictures before reading your description and I knew straight away that they were taken in AU.



Thank you - I love it that people are observant enough to recognise their own country even from similar pictures from different countries.


----------



## ladle

I'm suffering lack of creativity. I think we need to do a few themed friendly competitions on here to encourage people in this thread to take new pics, I know my camera has hardly left its bag in recent months....ideas?


----------



## Amaranthine

ladle said:


> I'm suffering lack of creativity. I think we need to do a few themed friendly competitions on here to encourage people in this thread to take new pics, I know my camera has hardly left its bag in recent months....ideas?




Hmm...perhaps a certain type of photography (macro, landscape, portraiture) or make a certain theme or idea for the pictures to fit? A predominant color? A shot that captures a certain emotion? I need some motivation to get out and shoot as well.


----------



## Blackjack

ladle said:


> I'm suffering lack of creativity. I think we need to do a few themed friendly competitions on here to encourage people in this thread to take new pics, I know my camera has hardly left its bag in recent months....ideas?





Amaranthine said:


> Hmm...perhaps a certain type of photography (macro, landscape, portraiture) or make a certain theme or idea for the pictures to fit? A predominant color? A shot that captures a certain emotion? I need some motivation to get out and shoot as well.



Like these ideas- particularly the idea of a theme. I know that Fark does a weekly contest, and people get really creative with the themes there.


----------



## Cat

ladle said:


> I'm suffering lack of creativity. I think we need to do a few themed friendly competitions on here to encourage people in this thread to take new pics, I know my camera has hardly left its bag in recent months....ideas?



Ooooh! I like this idea. 

I like the ideas Amaranthine came up with. In addition, what about a time of day restriction?


----------



## ladle

I think we could have a monthly theme....just for those who wanted to enter?
Just run it on a calendar month?


----------



## Cat

"Just for those who wanted to enter?" Clearly you are missing the point...this has got to be mandatory participation! You WILL shoot the theme or you will be eliminated!! 

Hehe. Just kidding.

Monthly sounds fair.


----------



## ladle

Cat said:


> "Just for those who wanted to enter?" Clearly you are missing the point...this has got to be mandatory participation! You WILL shoot the theme or you will be eliminated!!
> 
> Hehe. Just kidding.
> 
> Monthly sounds fair.



OK
Since no-one else has answered I'm going to set a theme for the rest of August.....NIGHT....
Make of that theme what you will


----------



## swamptoad

ladle said:


> guitars....




oooooh I've wanted to own one of those guitars.


----------



## ladle

swamptoad said:


> oooooh I've wanted to own one of those guitars.



Not mine..the studio's!...but it photographs well!


----------



## ladle

So I go out for two hours tonight taking pics. A few nice ones too. Upload them to my computer, delete them from the memory card.....now they are gone from my computer-vanished. So pissed off words cannot describe....


----------



## AuntHen

The Bangles-Something That You Said (It was pouring rain outside while we shot the band INSIDE thank goodness.)[/QUOTE]



*Excellent *pics (as always) and Suzanna Hoffman looks outstanding! I love The Bangles!


----------



## vardon_grip

fat9276 said:


> *Excellent *pics (as always) and Suzanna Hoffman looks outstanding! I love The Bangles!



Thank you very much! 
Susanna looked great that day (The shot was from 2003-04...I think)


----------



## CPProp

Always expect the unexpected in English small village churches


----------



## Cat

Oh, Ladle, you don't make it easy. Night. Night. Night. Hmmm...it's gonna be dark out there, so be careful.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CPProp said:


> Always expect the unexpected in English small village churches



CProp--that last picture is awesome! Can I have your permission to steal it?


----------



## CPProp

Sasquatch! said:


> CProp--that last picture is awesome! Can I have your permission to steal it?



You may - if you wish - and thank you very much for asking.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CPProp said:


> You may - if you wish - and thank you very much for asking.



Cheers :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Always expect the unexpected in English small village churches



Wow, I would be running around touching it all....if they let me of course. Great pics!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Wow, I would be running around touching it all....if they let me of course. Great pics!



Thank you - You could run about touching every thing insight - there is never anyone there - except the ghosts - of which I've experienced a few


----------



## CPProp

A little curio - you don't see very often - a Tricorner house built in 1595


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A little curio - you don't see very often - a Tricorner house built in 1595



That is incredible, and very beautiful. Can you go inside? I would want to go inside


----------



## Amaranthine

A few pictures I took with my new lens.


----------



## ladle

Amaranthine said:


> A few pictures I took with my new lens.



Yay
BEAUTIFUL!
Lens details too, I always get what I call Lenvy!


----------



## littlefairywren

Amaranthine said:


> A few pictures I took with my new lens.



They are just gorgeous!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> That is incredible, and very beautiful. Can you go inside? I would want to go inside



Yes you can go inside , run around the rooms which are completely empty (have some pics of inside) and up and down the stairs


----------



## sirGordy

Will this qualify for night? "Sunset over the Barnegat Bay" 

View attachment Barnegat Sunset -A.jpg


----------



## giggles

sirGordy said:


> Will this qualify for night? "Sunset over the Barnegat Bay"


Great job as always, Gordon. I am using this photo as my desktop background. *hug*


----------



## ladle

Cat said:


> Oh, Ladle, you don't make it easy. Night. Night. Night. Hmmm...it's gonna be dark out there, so be careful.



oh I'm the pervert hiding in the shadows...lol

And as for night pics.....I am not the Photography Nazi...any pic that anyone decides fits the theme can be entered...


----------



## sirGordy

giggles said:


> Great job as always, Gordon. I am using this photo as my desktop background. *hug*


 
Thanks Cindy *reciprocal hugs*


----------



## ladle

pics of nothing... 

View attachment grass.jpg


View attachment ha.jpg


View attachment weeeeeee.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

On a recent trip to Salem, MA
This is the Hawthorne Hotel (didn't stay here)





My first Lobster Roll




Stone benches to memorialize those people tried and executed as witches




A couple shots from burying point


----------



## nettie

daddyoh70 said:


> On a recent trip to Salem, MA
> This is the Hawthorne Hotel (didn't stay here)
> 
> My first Lobster Roll
> 
> Stone benches to memorialize those people tried and executed as witches
> 
> A couple shots from burying point



The execution and burying point shots are so evocative! Nicely done.


----------



## nettie

I confess I have no skills when it comes to night shots. These are as close as I can get:

Evening storm approaching:
View attachment 83848


And Christmas lights. Yes, that is correct. I had a Santa Cow in my yard.
View attachment 83849


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> I confess I have no skills when it comes to night shots. These are as close as I can get:
> 
> Evening storm approaching:
> View attachment 83848



I love this shot, nettie!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*SALEM!!!!!!!!!! Did you get to meet Laurie Cabot?*_


daddyoh70 said:


> On a recent trip to Salem, MA
> This is the Hawthorne Hotel (didn't stay here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Lobster Roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone benches to memorialize those people tried and executed as witches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple shots from burying point


----------



## pdgujer148

Am I a bad person because I'm more excited by a bun full of fresh lobster than the shallow graves of criminally abused midwives and free thinkers?

In my defense, seafood is criminally stale by the time it reaches Minnesota.


----------



## daddyoh70

nettie said:


> The execution and burying point shots are so evocative! Nicely done.


Thank you. Your pics are great too.



SparkGirl said:


> _*SALEM!!!!!!!!!! Did you get to meet Laurie Cabot?*_


No, but my wife had a reading done by Lori Bruno! She's a wonderful person, Lori that is .



pdgujer148 said:


> Am I a bad person because I'm more excited by a bun full of fresh lobster than the shallow graves of criminally abused midwives and free thinkers?



Not at all. The lobster was to die for :eat2:


----------



## J34

pdgujer148 said:


> Am I a bad person because I'm more excited by a bun full of fresh lobster than the shallow graves of criminally abused midwives and free thinkers?
> 
> In my defense, seafood is criminally stale by the time it reaches Minnesota.



No your not. Right now I am just salivating thinking of that sandwich. Might take a drive to the shore just to find one :eat2:


----------



## nettie

I hesitated to share this because I try not to be too boastful, but since your kind comments about some of my photos emboldened me, I totally blame you all for my actions. I entered a few photos in a local contest and two of my shots won first place in their catagories.

And after getting some really positive feedback in a photography workshop on Monday, I've decided to try to capture something good enough to enter into a much larger contest in November.


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> I hesitated to share this because I try not to be too boastful, but since your kind comments about some of my photos emboldened me, I totally blame you all for my actions. I entered a few photos in a local contest and two of my shots won first place in their catagories.
> 
> And after getting some really positive feedback in a photography workshop on Monday, I've decided to try to capture something good enough to enter into a much larger contest in November.



Woo hoo! That is fantastic, nettie! Congratulations :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> I hesitated to share this because I try not to be too boastful, but since your kind comments about some of my photos emboldened me, I totally blame you all for my actions. I entered a few photos in a local contest and two of my shots won first place in their catagories.
> 
> And after getting some really positive feedback in a photography workshop on Monday, I've decided to try to capture something good enough to enter into a much larger contest in November.



Fantastic! Huge congrats! :bow:

Great pics, everyone


----------



## sirGordy

Centrifugal force and G Forces being used in a kewl carnival ride - The Gravitron 

View attachment Gravitron Ride.jpg


----------



## nettie

Practicing macro shots. From the workshop I took a few weeks ago.
View attachment 84127


----------



## Cat

I struggled with the "night" theme for August. I don't know how to do low light shooting very well, and since I had no tripod along, I had to wing it.

The first one, was taken at night (6:30pm, or so, but not really dark, dark)

The next two are what happened when trying to hold the camera still. 

The last one, I decided to accept that I couldn't hold the camera still enough to get what I wanted and decided to use the star to write my name. Yeah, that didn't quite work out 'cuz I wasn't fast enough to write out my whole name... 

View attachment IMG_9945.JPG


View attachment IMG_0007.JPG


View attachment IMG_0015.JPG


View attachment IMG_9990.JPG


----------



## Paquito

So my roommate's metallic Hannah Montana plate set on fire in the microwave.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

sirGordy said:


> Centrifugal force and G Forces being used in a kewl carnival ride - The Gravitron



Great shot; love the movement 



nettie said:


> Practicing macro shots. From the workshop I took a few weeks ago.



I like 



Cat said:


> I struggled with the "night" theme for August. I don't know how to do low light shooting very well, and since I had no tripod along, I had to wing it.
> 
> The first one, was taken at night (6:30pm, or so, but not really dark, dark)
> 
> The next two are what happened when trying to hold the camera still.
> 
> The last one, I decided to accept that I couldn't hold the camera still enough to get what I wanted and decided to use the star to write my name. Yeah, that didn't quite work out 'cuz I wasn't fast enough to write out my whole name...



The first one's pretty 



Paquito said:


> So my roommate's metallic Hannah Montana plate set on fire in the microwave.



Quite artistic


----------



## 0nlnn

Here is a little something I did one day when I was bored. The lighting was terrible, so I decided to play with it in Photoshop until I got this.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Paquito*! I Cannot rep you anymore, but I just wanted to say. Burnt Hannah Montana = Ftw.  


After a day of rain I decided to go look for toads and such in the garden last night. I found one! [Actually I can't tell if it is a frog or a toad. It's got webbed feet and bumps.. Hmm.. It's wet from the rain.]







'Scuse the Noise Level. I dropped my camera and It messed up my settings, I don't know how to put it back where it was again. 
[/Never reads the manuals/Instructions.]


----------



## sirGordy

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great shot; love the movement


 
Thank you. The movement really made the shot dynamic


----------



## NurseVicki

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Paquito*! I Cannot rep you anymore, but I just wanted to say. Burnt Hannah Montana = Ftw.
> 
> 
> After a day of rain I decided to go look for toads and such in the garden last night. I found one! [Actually I can't tell if it is a frog or a toad. It's got webbed feet and bumps.. Hmm.. It's wet from the rain.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Scuse the Noise Level. I dropped my camera and It messed up my settings, I don't know how to put it back where it was again.
> [/Never reads the manuals/Instructions.]



Thats a Frog you caught him Good


----------



## NurseVicki

photography but this one didnt show Will mine get moved Or? Where you having a contest kinda thing I like to do that ! Theme for sept maybe? V


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

NurseVicki said:


> photography but this one didnt show Will mine get moved Or? Where you having a contest kinda thing I like to do that ! Theme for sept maybe? V



Hiya,

Contact a mod about the thread you started, and they'll be able to help you out.

Yes, there's a contest thing going on, and the subject's "night." I cannot recall the due date, though. I'm guessing a monthly contest thread will be started, people put in their entries, and have a poll set up. Maybe the prize could be deciding what the subject for the next month would be.

Hope this helps some. 




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


YPP, cute frog pic


----------



## viracocha

This is mah job. :happy: 

View attachment mha1.jpg


View attachment mha2.jpg


View attachment mha3.jpg


View attachment mha4.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Here are some recent ones...


----------



## Sasquatch!

I love those pics Viracocha. 

Daddyoh--what is that tower in the last shot?


----------



## daddyoh70

Sasquatch! said:


> I love those pics Viracocha.
> 
> Daddyoh--what is that tower in the last shot?



Sasquatch, it's Rockford Tower in Wilmington, DE. Here is more info on it
http://www.hmdb.org/marker.asp?marker=13590
It's one of my favorite things around here to photograph. Can't wait until the leaves start to change so I can go back and get some more. If you like the pic, here are a couple more. The first is obviously a shot straight up the tower. The 2nd is the back side of the tower, I edited that one photo with Paint.net.


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Sasquatch, it's Rockford Tower in Wilmington, DE. Here is more info on it
> http://www.hmdb.org/marker.asp?marker=13590
> It's one of my favorite things around here to photograph. Can't wait until the leaves start to change so I can go back and get some more. If you like the pic, here are a couple more. The first is obviously a shot straight up the tower. The 2nd is the back side of the tower, I edited that one photo with Paint.net.



That's fantastic, daddyoh...especially the first one. The stone is beautiful.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 84539


View attachment 84540


View attachment 84541


----------



## daddyoh70

littlefairywren said:


> That's fantastic, daddyoh...especially the first one. The stone is beautiful.



Thanks littlefairywren! It mentions in the link that the tower was constructed completely out of natural field stones. The park where the tower is located is one of my favorite spots.



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 84539
> 
> 
> View attachment 84540
> 
> 
> View attachment 84541



Aust99, Great pics!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 84539
> 
> 
> View attachment 84540
> 
> 
> View attachment 84541



Gorgeous pics, Natalie!


----------



## ladle

Just a few old ones I had sitting around... 

View attachment DSC_0012.jpg


View attachment DSC_0013.jpg


View attachment DSC_0021.jpg


View attachment JDG_4696_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_8831_2.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148

Sorry, no idea why I like this shot, but I keep crossing it in Picasa and something holds me back from deleting it. 

View attachment plead.jpg


----------



## nettie

ladle said:


> Just a few old ones I had sitting around...



Love these.


----------



## daddyoh70

Not my favorite pics, but was just out goofing around today. First one is the sun shining though a glass door. There is only a wall to the right of the reflection, so I chuckle to myself as I envision people trying to find the other door.......... Yes, I am easily amused





*This one reminds me of a giant "pause" button*


----------



## CPProp

Come into my parlour said the spider to the fly


----------



## kinkykitten

Great photos everyone! Love looking through this thread 

I'm too lazy to upload some of my newer stuffs but you can find it here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarah...photos#!/album.php?aid=183407&id=344357791634


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Great shots, everyone!

kinkykitten, I especially love your flower shots


----------



## daddyoh70

Had the day off, so went picture taking...


----------



## Cat

A recent sunny day in my back yard:


----------



## Cat




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

They're all just stunning, Cat.


----------



## ladle

Being creative with a flashlight..try it! 

View attachment JDG_4823.jpg


View attachment JDG_4887_3.jpg


----------



## ladle

Cat said:


> A recent sunny day in my back yard:



Bee on the sunflower...MAJOR AWESOME!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> Being creative with a flashlight..try it!



Fantastic shots!


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyones shots are just brilliant!!

@Cat....The wee lizard! He is soooo cute :happy:


----------



## nettie

Holy cow, Cat and Ladle! Love these shots!:bow::bow:


----------



## ladle

yummies
that is all 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment yummmmmm.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> yummies
> that is all



OMG!!! I love you lol :happy:


----------



## isamarie69

ladle said:


> yummies
> that is all



No no thats not all! We need to know what these are STAT!

What are they made from? They look like cookies made to look like hamburgers, like made from meringues?


----------



## daddyoh70

Caution, several pictures attached
I didn't want to start a new thread just for this, and with so many talented photographers here. My employer is putting on a Faculty/Staff Art Exhibit. I threw my name into the mix under the digital photography medium. We are limited to only 3 items. I've chosen 2 pics, but can't decide on the 3rd. So far, I have only been able to narrow it down to 8 pics to choose from. Any suggestions on which of the below pics you think I should go with would be greatly appreciated and duly repped. Thank you in advance for you assistance.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

isamarie69 said:


> No no thats not all! We need to know what these are STAT!
> 
> What are they made from? They look like cookies made to look like hamburgers, like made from meringues?



They're macarons.



daddyoh70 said:


> Caution, several pictures attached
> I didn't want to start a new thread just for this, and with so many talented photographers here. My employer is putting on a Faculty/Staff Art Exhibit. I threw my name into the mix under the digital photography medium. We are limited to only 3 items. I've chosen 2 pics, but can't decide on the 3rd. So far, I have only been able to narrow it down to 8 pics to choose from. Any suggestions on which of the below pics you think I should go with would be greatly appreciated and duly repped. Thank you in advance for you assistance.
> 
> 
> ]



You already know which one I vote for. The robin's eggs.


----------



## daddyoh70

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You already know which one I vote for. The robin's eggs.



I like that one too, but so many other people suggested others. As soon as I spread some rep, I will hit you up. Thanks.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> I like that one too, but so many other people suggested others. As soon as I spread some rep, I will hit you up. Thanks.



I do like the last three too.

I am a bit biased for the bird related pics. lol

ETA: I like them all, but I like the egg one, and the last three the best.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the compliments on my shots, all.

Daddyoh, my vote is either the robins eggs or the black and white dock. All of em are lovely, though.


----------



## daddyoh70

Cat said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my shots, all.
> 
> Daddyoh, my vote is either the robins eggs or the black and white dock. All of em are lovely, though.



Thanks Cat. Coming from you that means a lot.:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Caution, several pictures attached
> I didn't want to start a new thread just for this, and with so many talented photographers here. My employer is putting on a Faculty/Staff Art Exhibit. I threw my name into the mix under the digital photography medium. We are limited to only 3 items. I've chosen 2 pics, but can't decide on the 3rd. So far, I have only been able to narrow it down to 8 pics to choose from. Any suggestions on which of the below pics you think I should go with would be greatly appreciated and duly repped. Thank you in advance for you assistance.



I love them all, daddyoh......but my favourites are the robin's eggs, and the B&W. Great shots :happy:


----------



## Micara

Some quick snaps from my weekend in Chicago:

A close up of Megs: 






Footprints outside the Crown Fountain:





The Tribune Tower:





And I thought this was hilarious!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...How is it, when I visit Chicago, Nothing awesome like that last photo is ever seen?

The Tribune Tower Picture is _also_ just breath-taking! It really gives an idea to the height of the building.


----------



## mccormick

I do, but mainly take pictures are car shows.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Taken Yesterday.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken Yesterday.



They are beautiful, YPP


----------



## isamarie69

MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're macarons.





Thank you  Now wasn't there a Stroganoff recipe in my future  please.


----------



## isamarie69

Cat said:


>



Oh my gosh is that a horned toad? I remember when i was living in Texas one year with my dad, I would collect them, I miss them. LOL I think it was the only thing i liked about living in the Texas panhandle. (being from the big city)



daddyoh70 said:


> Caution, several pictures attached
> I didn't want to start a new thread just for this, and with so many talented photographers here. My employer is putting on a Faculty/Staff Art Exhibit. I threw my name into the mix under the digital photography medium. We are limited to only 3 items. I've chosen 2 pics, but can't decide on the 3rd. So far, I have only been able to narrow it down to 8 pics to choose from. Any suggestions on which of the below pics you think I should go with would be greatly appreciated and duly repped. Thank you in advance for you assistance.



Those Robin eggs, the blue so beautiful. All your photos are great.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

isamarie69 said:


> Thank you  Now wasn't there a Stroganoff recipe in my future  please.



Oops. LOL I'll try and dig it out tonight.


----------



## Cat

isamarie69 said:


> Oh my gosh is that a horned toad? I remember when i was living in Texas one year with my dad, I would collect them, I miss them. LOL I think it was the only thing i liked about living in the Texas panhandle. (being from the big city)



It is a wee little horned toad. They're all over the place in the Utah deserts.


----------



## evilvampire

just started getting into photography Canon 40D with a few lenses.... here is a cool pic i think of a treee that looks like a claw from the ground... I took this at the Kingsley Plantation in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## Linda

evilvampire said:


> just started getting into photography Canon 40D with a few lenses.... here is a cool pic i think of a treee that looks like a claw from the ground... I took this at the Kingsley Plantation in Jacksonville, Florida.



That is a hella cool shot!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

evilvampire said:


> just started getting into photography Canon 40D with a few lenses.... here is a cool pic i think of a treee that looks like a claw from the ground... I took this at the Kingsley Plantation in Jacksonville, Florida.



That's just gorgeous!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken Yesterday.



Very pretty 



evilvampire said:


> just started getting into photography Canon 40D with a few lenses.... here is a cool pic i think of a treee that looks like a claw from the ground... I took this at the Kingsley Plantation in Jacksonville, Florida.



WOW!! :bow:


----------



## nettie

Took a drive up north, enjoying the fall foliage.

Chippewa Forest:
View attachment 85293




And shots from the headwaters of the Mississippi River (Lake Itasca):

View attachment 85294

... along a path ...

View attachment 85295

... walking across the headwaters ...

View attachment 85296

... and an alternative path across for those who don't want to get their feet wet ...


----------



## nettie

A few more shots from today. 

Leech Lake (site of the Battle of Sugar Point, thought to be the last battle between Native Americans and the US Army and where Ojibwe chieftain Bugonaygeshig took a stand against the logging companies and the flooding of reservation land):

View attachment 85298
View attachment 85299


And the "Caretaker Woman" who watches over the Mississippi headwaters:
View attachment 85300


----------



## nettie

evilvampire said:


> just started getting into photography Canon 40D with a few lenses.... here is a cool pic i think of a treee that looks like a claw from the ground... I took this at the Kingsley Plantation in Jacksonville, Florida.



Amazing shot!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

nettie said:


> Took a drive up north, enjoying the fall foliage.
> 
> Chippewa Forest:
> 
> 
> 
> And shots from the headwaters of the Mississippi River (Lake Itasca):
> 
> 
> ... along a path ...
> 
> 
> ... walking across the headwaters ...
> 
> 
> ... and an alternative path across for those who don't want to get their feet wet ...





nettie said:


> A few more shots from today.
> 
> Leech Lake (site of the Battle of Sugar Point, thought to be the last battle between Native Americans and the US Army and where Ojibwe chieftain Bugonaygeshig took a stand against the logging companies and the flooding of reservation land):
> 
> 
> And the "Caretaker Woman" who watches over the Mississippi headwaters:



Great shots!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm into macro photography, especially in nature. I haven't been able to afford the DSLR I've always dreamed of just yet, but these were taken on a Canon Ixus 65. They're nearly 3 years old but are some of my favourites!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm into macro photography, especially in nature. I haven't been able to afford the DSLR I've always dreamed of just yet, but these were taken on a Canon Ixus 65. They're nearly 3 years old but are some of my favourites!



Pretty, pretty, pretty! I especially love the second and fourth ones .


----------



## littlefairywren

nettie said:


> Took a drive up north, enjoying the fall foliage.
> 
> Chippewa Forest:
> View attachment 85293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shots from the headwaters of the Mississippi River (Lake Itasca):
> 
> View attachment 85294
> 
> ... along a path ...
> 
> View attachment 85295
> 
> ... walking across the headwaters ...
> 
> View attachment 85296
> 
> ... and an alternative path across for those who don't want to get their feet wet ...





nettie said:


> A few more shots from today.
> 
> Leech Lake (site of the Battle of Sugar Point, thought to be the last battle between Native Americans and the US Army and where Ojibwe chieftain Bugonaygeshig took a stand against the logging companies and the flooding of reservation land):
> 
> View attachment 85298
> View attachment 85299
> 
> 
> And the "Caretaker Woman" who watches over the Mississippi headwaters:
> View attachment 85300



nettie, they are all so beautiful. I LOVE the one of Chippewa Forest, the colour is perfect 



AmazingAmy said:


> I'm into macro photography, especially in nature. I haven't been able to afford the DSLR I've always dreamed of just yet, but these were taken on a Canon Ixus 65. They're nearly 3 years old but are some of my favourites!



Oooh, very nice Amy....macro is my favourite, and flowers are another.


----------



## daddyoh70

nettie said:


> A few more shots from today.
> 
> Leech Lake (site of the Battle of Sugar Point, thought to be the last battle between Native Americans and the US Army and where Ojibwe chieftain Bugonaygeshig took a stand against the logging companies and the flooding of reservation land):
> 
> View attachment 85298
> View attachment 85299
> 
> 
> And the "Caretaker Woman" who watches over the Mississippi headwaters:
> View attachment 85300



Beautiful shots Nettie!!!



AmazingAmy said:


> I'm into macro photography, especially in nature. I haven't been able to afford the DSLR I've always dreamed of just yet, but these were taken on a Canon Ixus 65. They're nearly 3 years old but are some of my favourites!



Great shots Amy! I too am a fan of the Macro setting!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Thanks for the love, guys!


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm into macro photography, especially in nature. I haven't been able to afford the DSLR I've always dreamed of just yet, but these were taken on a Canon Ixus 65. They're nearly 3 years old but are some of my favourites!




lovely Amy :happy:...can't rep you


----------



## AmazingAmy

Thanks, Briana! And don't worry about it.


----------



## MissHoney

What a lovely thread! I mainly photograph people- it's what I love...


----------



## Aust99

Just gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Cat

Just beautiful, MissHoney!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Those are simply incredible; and very inspiring!

I've gotta know, Honey - what camera do you use?


----------



## MissHoney

Thanks so much!
Amy- I don't have a great camera. I really need to update. Some were taken with a D70 and some were taken with a D200.


----------



## ladle

MissHoney said:


> Thanks so much!
> Amy- I don't have a great camera. I really need to update. Some were taken with a D70 and some were taken with a D200.



I love the D70!...My first DSLR and many of my fave pics were taken with it!


----------



## ladle

taken for a new photo competition..the prop you had to use was bubblegum.. 

View attachment JDG_5543a.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

MissHoney said:


> What a lovely thread! I mainly photograph people- it's what I love...



Great stuff!


----------



## vardon_grip

ladle said:


> taken for a new photo competition..the prop you had to use was bubblegum..



Excellent work. Good luck in the competition!


----------



## littlefairywren

MissHoney, your photos are simply stunning!


----------



## ladle

vardon_grip said:


> Excellent work. Good luck in the competition!



thanks a lot....hopeful with fingers crossed!
a new $5000 camera might come in very handy!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MissHoney said:


> What a lovely thread! I mainly photograph people- it's what I love...



Stunning!



ladle said:


> taken for a new photo competition..the prop you had to use was bubblegum..



Looks great; good luck.


----------



## evilvampire

So pretty at night.....


----------



## evilvampire

MissHoney said:


> What a lovely thread! I mainly photograph people- it's what I love...
> 
> Wow nice pictures missHoney.... I hope I can produce photos like this once i learn my Canon 40D LOL so many different options lol and f-stops and apertures LOL grrrrrrrr


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

evilvampire said:


> So pretty at night.....



Great shot!


----------



## mccormick

I usually just do cars/trucks/bikes, REALLY want to get into the whole modeling and all.


----------



## CPProp

Spotted this just aimlessly driving about.


----------



## daddyoh70

Been neglecting my picture taking duties. Here are a few I took today


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mccormick said:


> I usually just do cars/trucks/bikes, REALLY want to get into the whole modeling and all.



Nice.



CPProp said:


> Spotted this just aimlessly driving about.



So pretty and serene. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Been neglecting my picture taking duties. Here are a few I took today



Love, love, love them!


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Spotted this just aimlessly driving about.



More aimless drives please 



daddyoh70 said:


> Been neglecting my picture taking duties. Here are a few I took today



They are so pretty, daddyoh....I love the pink!


----------



## daddyoh70

Found this little fella in my back yard today...


----------



## Linda

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this little fella in my back yard today...



What a handsome feelow. I love how he is posing. lol


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this little fella in my back yard today...



Oh wow, he is such a cutie!


----------



## nettie

Playing catch up. Lovely photos everyone!


----------



## ladle

Christchurch's biggest adult store Peaches and cream suffered some earthquake damage: 

View attachment JDG_5617.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

ladle said:


> Christchurch's biggest adult store Peaches and cream suffered some earthquake damage:



funny how "aches" was left


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Daddyoh:* How ADORABLE! :wubu: I love little critters like that. Such amazing photos of him, too!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this little fella in my back yard today...



Fantastic shot, and I love how he's posing.


----------



## isamarie69

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this little fella in my back yard today...



Oh he is fantastic. LOL looks so noble.


----------



## isamarie69

evilvampire said:


> So pretty at night.....



Very pretty at night.


----------



## daddyoh70

Linda said:


> What a handsome feelow. I love how he is posing. lol





littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow, he is such a cutie!





Your Plump Princess said:


> *Daddyoh:* How ADORABLE! :wubu: I love little critters like that. Such amazing photos of him, too!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Fantastic shot, and I love how he's posing.





isamarie69 said:


> Oh he is fantastic. LOL looks so noble.



Thanks all, I like the way these shots turned out too. The story behind this, poor guy almost fell victim to a real life game of "Frogger" I was cutting my grass and thought the mower was just blowing leaves, until I finally realized what it was and he was running for his life!! So I picked him up and moved him out of harms way and he just sat there and stared at me. I ran in the house and grabbed my camera and took a bunch of pics of him. I set the camera to macro and laid down right in front of him and he never moved. I think he has the coolest eyes!


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


>



Beautiful shots Surly!!! The leaves are starting to turn down here now, can't wait to start taking Autumn pics!


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


>



Just gorgeous, Surly! May I please come and stay lol?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks all, I like the way these shots turned out too. The story behind this, poor guy almost fell victim to a real life game of "Frogger" I was cutting my grass and thought the mower was just blowing leaves, until I finally realized what it was and he was running for his life!! So I picked him up and moved him out of harms way and he just sat there and stared at me. I ran in the house and grabbed my camera and took a bunch of pics of him. I set the camera to macro and laid down right in front of him and he never moved. I think he has the coolest eyes!



He was thanking you for saving his life! 



Surlysomething said:


>




Stunning!!


----------



## mccormick




----------



## littlefairywren

mccormick said:


>



Ok....I know diddly squat about cars, but that is such a pretty machine. I love the bench seat! Very nice pics, mccormick.


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Linda

Your Plump Princess said:


> [/IMG]






Awesome picture. I love it!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Great shot!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Glorious! :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Not really a work of art... but I've been wanting to do this ever since I saw this sign!
The Real Rick Carroll Link


----------



## daddyoh70

Just some more critters I came across in my travels


----------



## Linda

daddyoh70 said:


> Just some more critters I came across in my travels



I love these very much!!


----------



## CPProp

This afternoons aimless wander


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Just some more critters I came across in my travels



Great shots!



CPProp said:


> This afternoons aimless wander



Beautiful!



Surlysomething said:


> Birds! :happy: Great shots


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


>



I love when you post pics, Surly. They always make me go ooooh! and aahhh! :happy:


----------



## mccormick

Took these saturday at Hard Times Fest, in Wilburton, OK. and tomorrow (today) I have two photoshoots of of a 93 mustang and another car.


----------



## Surlysomething

littlefairywren said:


> I love when you post pics, Surly. They always make me go ooooh! and aahhh! :happy:


 

Thanks, lady!  

I took them through my car's windows so they're not super-clear, but I think they're funny. Silly birds!


----------



## ladle

a couple more randoms 

View attachment JDG_5636a.jpg


View attachment JDG_5640a.jpg


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> a couple more randoms



I just love your black and whites Ladle. How did you do in that photo contest. Did I miss it?


----------



## ladle

Thanks!
Haven't heard yet...hopefully by the end of the month!


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


>





oh my gosh! I *LOVE *Canadian geese. I used to love to hear them all honking and the "whir" of their wings when they migrated to the rice fields in Northern California :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Self-portrait sorta. Not a great photo but I like it.


----------



## daddyoh70

Blackjack said:


> Self-portrait sorta. Not a great photo but I like it.
> 
> pic snipped



Very interesting photo... I like it too.

Some early signs of Autumn






Just some flowers





And, it's official. Even squirrels think McDonald's french fries rule!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Very interesting photo... I like it too.
> 
> Some early signs of Autumn
> 
> 
> Just some flowers
> 
> 
> And, it's official. Even squirrels think McDonald's french fries rule!!!


 

I LOVE squirrels!


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Very interesting photo... I like it too.
> 
> Some early signs of Autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, it's official. Even squirrels think McDonald's french fries rule!!!



Squeee....Autumn colours and squirrels! I adore both, but we only get one over here. Lovely pics, daddyoh :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Very interesting photo... I like it too.
> 
> Some early signs of Autumn
> 
> 
> Just some flowers
> 
> 
> And, it's official. Even squirrels think McDonald's french fries rule!!!



Great pics, love the squirrel!


----------



## nettie

ladle said:


> a couple more randoms





Blackjack said:


> Self-portrait sorta. Not a great photo but I like it.





daddyoh70 said:


> Some early signs of Autumn
> And, it's official. Even squirrels think McDonald's french fries rule!!!



Tired to rep you all, but I'm out for the day. 

And daddyoh, I LOVE the squirrel!!! :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I like squirrels too, except when they play that game where they run out in front of my car.  Kinda like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL1uFjSbvnA


----------



## ladle

a few newbies and a couple of oldies 

View attachment JDG_3015a.jpg


View attachment JDG_3663.jpg


View attachment JDG_3738.jpg


View attachment JDG_5666.jpg


View attachment JDG_5667.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Stunning, ladle, esp the first one, but then, all your pics are gorgeous.


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> a few newbies and a couple of oldies



OMG I love the beach one!!!!


----------



## ladle

as always...MANY thanks....:blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh wow! The first two, *ladle*, have me all oooh! and ahhhh! Just beautiful.


----------



## ladle

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow! The first two, *ladle*, have me all oooh! and ahhhh! Just beautiful.



the second one is Milford Sound, went there this year for the first time ever with a great friend and I was absolutely blown away!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_*My Word!*_

Your Pictures are both so incredible! 

*DaddyOh*; I -Love- The little fellow, and the flowers Ohhh the flowers! 


*Ladle*; The Second and Third picture are SO Breathtaking!


You guys take the kind of photos I one day hope to take. Truly amazing. :}


----------



## CPProp

17th Century Grammer school (high school lol)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CPProp said:


> 17th Century Grammer school (high school lol)



How charming!


----------



## ladle

sunset over the railyards 

View attachment JDG_5744a.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Love how graphic it is.


----------



## daddyoh70

I'm terrified of spiders, so this was quite a chore, but in the interest of Halloween, I couldn't pass up the shot.


----------



## willowmoon

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm terrified of spiders, so this was quite a chore, but in the interest of Halloween, I couldn't pass up the shot.



Nice pictures!! Personally, I love spiders -- cockcoaches, however, creep me the f**k out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OH DEAR GOD. A SPIDER.
SOMEONE GET THE ARESOL CANS AND LIGHTERS! 
-Cries with fear- 


................................. I Mean, Uh. [/Cough]

That's an Amazing Shot, DaddyOh!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm terrified of spiders, so this was quite a chore, but in the interest of Halloween, I couldn't pass up the shot.



Great shots!


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm terrified of spiders, so this was quite a chore, but in the interest of Halloween, I couldn't pass up the shot.



I love all your shots, daddyoh. But this was hard to look at! The sight of spiders has me lifting my feet off the ground automatically. Brave man!


----------



## nettie

Great shots, daddyoh, but count me in with the ones creeped out by spiders so close up. ::shiver::


----------



## JMCGB

Fall on the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## daddyoh70

willowmoon said:


> Nice pictures!! Personally, I love spiders -- cockcoaches, however, creep me the f**k out.





Your Plump Princess said:


> OH DEAR GOD. A SPIDER.
> SOMEONE GET THE ARESOL CANS AND LIGHTERS!
> -Cries with fear-
> 
> 
> ................................. I Mean, Uh. [/Cough]
> 
> That's an Amazing Shot, DaddyOh!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great shots!





littlefairywren said:


> I love all your shots, daddyoh. But this was hard to look at! The sight of spiders has me lifting my feet off the ground automatically. Brave man!





nettie said:


> Great shots, daddyoh, but count me in with the ones creeped out by spiders so close up. ::shiver::



Thanks all! I still get the heebie jeebies when I look at those pics 



JMCGB said:


> Fall on the Chesapeake Bay!


Great shot JMCGB! There isn't a spot on the Chesapeake that's not a good shot!!!


----------



## JMCGB

daddyoh70 said:


> Great shot JMCGB! There isn't a spot on the Chesapeake that's not a good shot!!!


 
So right about that daddyoh70!


----------



## littlefairywren

JMCGB said:


> Fall on the Chesapeake Bay!



Oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## CPProp

Water front Castle


----------



## nettie

CPProp said:


> Water front Castle



Amazing shot!!! Makes me wish all the more I could visit again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CPProp said:


> Water front Castle


That's such an amazing shot! I simply _adore_ reflective surface pictures. Water, Mirrors, Anything. There's something...magical about them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...Every time I put it on here, it looks horrible.

So, Here's a Link: 

http://www.noctemxxxaeternus.deviantart.com/#/d31xqq3


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> Fall on the Chesapeake Bay!



Very pretty 



CPProp said:


> Water front Castle



Stunning.  I wish the trees changed colors here.



Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Every time I put it on here, it looks horrible.
> 
> So, Here's a Link:
> 
> http://www.noctemxxxaeternus.deviantart.com/#/d31xqq3



Very nice


----------



## CPProp

nettie said:


> Amazing shot!!! Makes me wish all the more I could visit again.



Thank you - you never know, you may do, Britian is a small Island, but there is always something different just around the corner . 



Your Plump Princess said:


> That's such an amazing shot! I simply _adore_ reflective surface pictures. Water, Mirrors, Anything. There's something...magical about them.



Pleased you like it - I must amit I usually seem to end up taking more reflective shot than I thought I had - so I think you are right there is something magical and mystical . 




MizzSnakeBite said:


> Stunning.  I wish the trees changed colors here.



Thank you very much - I think thats sad having trees the same colour all year round and it would confuse me - I'd never know which season I was in .


----------



## Sasquatch!

CP--where was that picture taken?


----------



## CPProp

Sasquatch! said:


> CP--where was that picture taken?



I assume you mean me - Newark


----------



## Sasquatch!

CPProp said:


> I assume you mean me - Newark



Awesome. That's in the midlands right?

Mind if I nick that picture for a screensaver? :happy:


----------



## CPProp

Sasquatch! said:


> Awesome. That's in the midlands right?
> 
> Mind if I nick that picture for a screensaver? :happy:



East Midlands - be my guest but it might be a bit small at 120 mb (grainy). for 50p ( only joking) I can send full size I think as a PM.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CPProp said:


> East Midlands - be my guest but it might be a bit small at 120 mb (grainy). for 50p ( only joking) I can send full size I think as a PM.



That would be awesome, cheers!


----------



## CPProp

Sasquatch! said:


> That would be awesome, cheers!



Sorry ol chap there does not seem to be a facility to attach files with a PM - feel free to capture the pic anyway.


----------



## daddyoh70

CPProp said:


> Water front Castle



CPProp that is an awesome pic. Love still water reflections!!!



Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Every time I put it on here, it looks horrible.
> 
> So, Here's a Link:
> 
> http://www.noctemxxxaeternus.deviantart.com/#/d31xqq3



Thanks for posting the link Princess, that is a great pic!!!


----------



## tx_artsygirl

some of my photos. I'm a total amature. 
View attachment small beans pic.jpg

View attachment small religeon and beans.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Every time I put it on here, it looks horrible.
> 
> So, Here's a Link:
> 
> http://www.noctemxxxaeternus.deviantart.com/#/d31xqq3



Im such a sucker for these kinds of shots. LOL maybe im a hippy but I love all the pretty colors. Very nice.


----------



## daddyoh70

tx_artsygirl said:


> some of my photos. I'm a total amature.
> View attachment 86792
> 
> View attachment 86793



You have to start somewhere. Nice shots!!


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

CPProp said:


> Water front Castle




Wow !! Beautiful shot !!!!!! 

KitKat


----------



## Cat

A few my favorite shots from October: 

View attachment IMG_0960.JPG


View attachment IMG_1047.JPG


View attachment IMG_1043.JPG


View attachment IMG_1596.JPG


View attachment IMG_1610.JPG


----------



## Cat

And a few more of my shots from October: 

View attachment IMG_1643.JPG


View attachment IMG_1725.JPG


View attachment IMG_1836.JPG


View attachment IMG_2004.JPG


View attachment IMG_1626-1.JPG


----------



## CPProp

daddyoh70 said:


> CPProp that is an awesome pic. Love still water reflections!!!



Thank you - I nearly did not take this as I'd taken a couple from about 20M to the left.




bigcutiekitkat said:


> Wow !! Beautiful shot !!!!!!
> 
> KitKat



Thank very much I'm pleased you like it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tx_artsygirl said:


> some of my photos. I'm a total amature.



Nice 



Cat said:


> A few my favorite shots from October:





Cat said:


> And a few more of my shots from October:


:bow: :bow: :bow:

Love, love, love them!! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Cat said:


> And a few more of my shots from October:


 
Gorgeous shots.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Cat*: Those Shots are gooorgeous! :wubu: They're so.. fall-esque, I'd hang them in my house. 



..The Fly, The ANNOYING Fly.


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Cat*: Those Shots are gooorgeous! :wubu: They're so.. fall-esque, I'd hang them in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ..The Fly, The ANNOYING Fly.



Cat...what she said.
Princess, that is an awesome pic!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you!
(Notice how MENACING it looks? _Yeaaah_. They are evil. )


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


> **snip**
> 
> 
> 
> ..The Fly, The ANNOYING Fly.



Great shot!


----------



## Cat

Thanks, all!

Plump Princess, that is a great fly shot!


----------



## Linda

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Cat*: Those Shots are gooorgeous! :wubu: They're so.. fall-esque, I'd hang them in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ..The Fly, The ANNOYING Fly.





Completely amazing!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:blush: Wow! Thanks you guys!

I really adore Macro pictures. There is something about them that's really ..amazing.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Cat*: Those Shots are gooorgeous! :wubu: They're so.. fall-esque, I'd hang them in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ..The Fly, The ANNOYING Fly.



Excellent shot, YPP!


----------



## daddyoh70

So I see this feral cat "stalking" something as I'm driving through the campus where I work. I look up and see this! I had to explain to the little kitty that this is the kind of birdie you want to leave alone... Beautiful bird too, love the markings.
Just got a new camera too!! Canon SX210is, 14 megapixels. I'm liking it so far


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..The Fly, The ANNOYING Fly.



And yet, it's still better looking than Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> So I see this feral cat "stalking" something as I'm driving through the campus where I work. I look up and see this! I had to explain to the little kitty that this is the kind of birdie you want to leave alone... Beautiful bird too, love the markings.
> Just got a new camera too!! Canon SX210is, 14 megapixels. I'm liking it so far



BIRD!!!!!!!! Fantastic shot!!:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Flowering Cabbages and a sunset


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Flowering Cabbages and a sunset



Gorgeous! 

--


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Flowering Cabbages and a sunset




They're all so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linda

daddyoh70 said:


> *snip**Snip**Snip*




Wow! So pretty!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*DaddyOh*: I am so in awe of the fact you were abled to catch such a clear shot of that bird! Just look at it's beautiful markings. <3

WOW! Those Cabbages are beautiful! 
[Too bad I can't sew, they make me want to make a lavender ruffly-dress! ]

The sunset looks beautiful, too! 
I love sunsets, The colors are so vibrant and the patterns they appear in, it's something else. Once again, I think clouds are another one of those nearly 'mystical' objects.


----------



## daddyoh70

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> --





Surlysomething said:


> They're all so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.





Linda said:


> Wow! So pretty!





Your Plump Princess said:


> *DaddyOh*: I am so in awe of the fact you were abled to catch such a clear shot of that bird! Just look at it's beautiful markings. <3
> 
> WOW! Those Cabbages are beautiful!
> [Too bad I can't sew, they make me want to make a lavender ruffly-dress! ]
> 
> The sunset looks beautiful, too!
> I love sunsets, The colors are so vibrant and the patterns they appear in, it's something else. Once again, I think clouds are another one of those nearly 'mystical' objects.



Thanks all! With all the bird lovers here, I couldn't not post these. 
YPP, I wish someone could have caught my reaction when I saw the bird sitting on top of that fence. Trying to shoo the cat to a safe place while trying to dig the camera out of my pocket praying the bird didn't take off. Then there was the initial noise I made when I saw the bird that I've not yet been able to duplicate . I managed to get about 5 shots of the bird before it took off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh wow! 
 I bet you were quite the sight! Still, it's amazing with all the surrounding circumstances you were able to get a real good shot. =} Kudos!


----------



## ladle

the greatest rose I'd ever seen right there in my mother's garden! 

View attachment JDG_5755.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> the greatest rose I'd ever seen right there in my mother's garden!



oh wow! I love it!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ladle said:


> the greatest rose I'd ever seen right there in my mother's garden!


What a GREAT picture of a gorgeous flower!


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> the greatest rose I'd ever seen right there in my mother's garden!



Truly beautiful! Perfect colour too.


----------



## ladle

That shot is straight from the camera.....the flower did all the work. Hard to describe its size. This rose was massive, I'd say about as wide as a human face.


----------



## willowmoon

Ladle -- just wanted to let you know you take fantastic pics (like you didn't know already....) -- amazing work!


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> So I see this feral cat "stalking" something as I'm driving through the campus where I work. I look up and see this! I had to explain to the little kitty that this is the kind of birdie you want to leave alone... Beautiful bird too, love the markings.
> Just got a new camera too!! Canon SX210is, 14 megapixels. I'm liking it so far
> 
> [...snipped 2 IMGs...



Very nice, Id Rep you for that one if my Repper batteries weren't dead again! How does that Cannon do on macro-zoom shots, like circuit boards? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


>



So pretty! What kind of geese are these, Surly?


----------



## Surlysomething

littlefairywren said:


> So pretty! What kind of geese are these, Surly?




Those are Canadian Geese.


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


> Those are Canadian Geese.



LOL, makes perfect sense. We just have big white geese over here, no idea what type they are, except they are pretty aggro


----------



## ladle

willowmoon said:


> Ladle -- just wanted to let you know you take fantastic pics (like you didn't know already....) -- amazing work!



Many thanks!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Very nice, Id Rep you for that one if my Repper batteries weren't dead again! How does that Cannon do on macro-zoom shots, like circuit boards? Enquiring minds want to know.



I will let you know as soon as I find out. Haven't had the chance to use it too much since the Hawk pics. I'm jonesing to get out and take some new pics.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> I will let you know as soon as I find out. Haven't had the chance to use it too much since the Hawk pics. I'm jonesing to get out and take some new pics.



Thanks, ChiaBuddy, I'll be watching this thread. Y'all take great pictures. I've posted this one of my VinyLiberator board before, but I might as well post it here and again show 'ow me cam does 'ave a bit of a visual 'Andy Capp!!! 

View attachment VinyLiberator U-1, jax, HF adj.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for all the great comments and rep, everyone. :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree, I'm at work, but here are some macro shots of whatever I could find. Let me know what you think


----------



## daddyoh70

Another one for the bird lovers here





I tried to get more pics, but he did this after the first shot





And a flower


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> imfree, I'm at work, but here are some macro shots of whatever I could find. Let me know what you think
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



Nice macro's, ChiaBuddy, I need a cam like that one.

My guesses:

1) Looks like a "Pentawatt" package audio pwr amp IC on heat sink?

2) TDA1517, 6W+6W audio amp on premium sound card?

3) HVAC wall thermostat.

4) PCI slots on a mother board?

Thanks for the "try-before-you-buy", Daddyoh.:bow:


----------



## mimosa

My son and I were at the park one autumn evening when I took this photo of the moon. In the photo, it looks like the sun. But its not.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Nice macro's, ChiaBuddy, I need a cam like that one.
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> 1) Looks like a "Pentawatt" package audio pwr amp IC on heat sink?
> 
> 2) TDA1517, 6W+6W audio amp on premium sound card?
> 
> 3) HVAC wall thermostat.
> 
> 4) PCI slots on a mother board?
> 
> Thanks for the "try-before-you-buy", Daddyoh.:bow:



Good eye on all of them! Glad I could help. Anything for one of my original Chia Brothers


----------



## daddyoh70

A fire in the sky. Took this around 5:20pm, sunset Saturday. Looked like the sky was on fire. Oddly it was about 36 degrees Fahrenheit.





This was was flying all over the place today


----------



## ladle

the fool on the pier
and three wise men: 

View attachment JDG_5824.jpg


View attachment JDG_5825.jpg


----------



## ladle

Hungry lil fella! 

View attachment JDG_5856_2a.jpg


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Does occur to me I haven't posted in this thread in ages. here's some stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lions Gate Bridge







Girl in a Wetsuit, statue - Stanley Park







North Vancouver Mountains


----------



## daddyoh70

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Does occur to me I haven't posted in this thread in ages. here's some stuff.


Welcome back to the thread! Great shots!



Surlysomething said:


> Stanley Park and North Vancouver



Surly, Awesome shots!!!


----------



## ladle

some pictures I took yesterday 

View attachment JDG_5943_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5945_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5949_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5955_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5956.jpg


----------



## ladle

and some more... 

View attachment JDG_5957.jpg


View attachment JDG_5959.jpg


View attachment JDG_5960.jpg


View attachment JDG_5961.jpg


View attachment JDG_5963.jpg


----------



## ladle

but wait there's more! 

View attachment JDG_5964_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5966_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5971_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5972_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5973_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

lastly.... 

View attachment JDG_5974_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_5976.jpg


View attachment JDG_5975.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*LADLE!*

Absolutely Breathtaking! I simply can't make a comment on every single one, but ..but.. they are just.. "Zomg" Amazing


----------



## ladle

Your Plump Princess said:


> *LADLE!*
> 
> Absolutely Breathtaking! I simply can't make a comment on every single one, but ..but.. they are just.. "Zomg" Amazing



BLUSH
Thank you very much


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Fully Admitting this is an awful photo.

This is what "Blizzard Aiden" Dropped on my area. 
Within a 24 hour period, we got 13.5 inches of snow. 
(Before this storm, we still saw brown grass, dead leaves, ect.)







[Ignore that big white slanted thing. That's the roof to our front porch. This was taken from my bedroom window.]


----------



## CPProp

Came a cross this character walking across a frozen canal this afternoon.


----------



## Cat

My favorites from November and December: 

View attachment IMG_2299.JPG


View attachment IMG_2314-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_2325.JPG


View attachment IMG_2327-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_2334-1.JPG


----------



## Cat

More from November/December: 

View attachment IMG_2340-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_2342.JPG


View attachment IMG_2354.JPG


View attachment IMG_2365.JPG


View attachment IMG_2368.JPG


----------



## Cat

Still more from November/December (having trouble editing, it seems...) 

View attachment IMG_2371.JPG


View attachment IMG_2430.JPG


View attachment IMG_2433.JPG


View attachment IMG_2462.JPG


View attachment IMG_2772.JPG


----------



## imfree

Cat said:


> More from November/December:



Your Photography Rep is in your box, Ma'me.:bow:


----------



## Cat

and a few more from November/December: 

View attachment IMG_2778.JPG


View attachment IMG_3124.JPG


View attachment IMG_3137-1.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Cat said:


> and a few more from November/December:


 

All the shots are gorgeous!


----------



## ladle

Booyah..... 

View attachment JDG_6142.jpg


View attachment JDG_6146.jpg


View attachment JDG_6200.jpg


View attachment JDG_6205_2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Booyah.....



Beautiful, ladle. The bottom two, before and after? The B&W is excellent!


----------



## ladle

littlefairywren said:


> Beautiful, ladle. The bottom two, before and after? The B&W is excellent!



They are both night-time shots about twenty metres apart


----------



## AmazingAmy

It's amazing how looking at beautiful pictures can cheer you up inside! I'll be sure to rep all the contributors on this page when I can! :bow:


----------



## nettie

Fabulous pics, all. 

Took this photo while home for the holidays. It's not a very good shot, but I love the farmer's ingenuity when there was no white Christmas. Plus, it made me giggle all the way back to town.

View attachment 88684


----------



## Blackjack

A few from the summer that I haven't posted...


Cutest dog ever:









Dog's Eye, View:








And this one I call "Rainy Day Kitten #12 & 35"


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Cat

I didn't take this one, my hubby did. The sheep seemingly shares my feelings about winter. So much emotion in this one:


----------



## Scorsese86

These were taken about 20 minutes ago... as it started snowing again here.


----------



## daddyoh70

Finally got out and got some snow pics... The last pic made me think of giant snake-like monster coming out of the ground fighting each other. (shrugs)


----------



## Amaranthine

Nothing too new, I just like the shot. More on my DA: http://alternarockr.deviantart.com/


----------



## AmazingAmy

Dunno why I missed all these cool snow shots. The snow in Ivan's pictures is just plain old scary, but I'm much happier to look at Daddyoh's calmer scenes!

That flower is also infinitely cute, Amaranthine.  Macro/nature photograph is my favourite.


----------



## ladle

Two pics of awesome skies the other night. Can you see the Fire breathing demon and the Fox head? 

View attachment JDG_6471small.jpg


View attachment JDG_6460small.jpg


----------



## ladle

From my roadtrip: 

View attachment JDG_6348_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_6417_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_6305.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> From my roadtrip:


You have a great eye, Ladel.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ladle, Those are -again- amazing! 

The sky is one of my favorite thing to see photographs of, the clouds never cease to amaze me. So many things you can see in them, so many things people often miss in their daily lives. It's almost magical. 

[ "Magically Delicious?"  ]


----------



## littlefairywren

Fantastic shots, ladle! I especially love the "fox."


----------



## ladle

Everyone...AGAIN!....Many thanks...


----------



## J34

ladle said:


> They are both night-time shots about twenty metres apart


Fantastic shots there Ladle

Hey question. What ISO and shutter speed were you using for those night times shots?
Also what lens did you used while taking those flower close ups?


----------



## ladle

J34 said:


> Fantastic shots there Ladle
> 
> Hey question. What ISO and shutter speed were you using for those night times shots?
> Also what lens did you used while taking those flower close ups?



Which night shots?

The Flower shots were using my Sigma Macro 120mm Lens f2.8


----------



## AmazingAmy

ladle said:


> From my roadtrip:



Agreed with everyone here, these are technically brilliant and so fun to look at. :bow:


----------



## Bananaspills

I am... But not in a skilled way *LOL* What I mean is I have a bog standard budget digital camera, and I'm clueless about fancy settings. But I really love photographing people and "capturing" moments. I hope it's ok to share, here are some of my favourites (mostly my kids, as they don't complain too much when I take their picture )


----------



## Bananaspills

A few more...


----------



## Surlysomething

Bananaspills said:


> A few more...


 
Amazing pictures. You have absolutely gorgeous kids! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blackjack

Banana, those are some really good shots- I particularly love the first one.


----------



## ladle

Love the Sheep and the kid picture, and not in a 'New Zealander-sheep-lover' way!
It's a cute pic!


----------



## Bananaspills

ladle said:


> Love the Sheep and the kid picture, and not in a 'New Zealander-sheep-lover' way!
> It's a cute pic!



Thanks! I saved that one as "we eat these?"


----------



## AmazingAmy

Those are indeed some beautiful and creative shots, Bananaspills, I love pictures of kids and families! I'd post some of my lovely nephew, but alas he's not mine to share.


----------



## imfree

Here's a macro of the AT-95ECD, stylus engaged into vinyl. I see a good bit of circuit board and internal equipment shooting in the future. 

View attachment AT-95ECD engaged wb md.jpg


----------



## Bananaspills

My dog, having a play at the beach last Sunday


----------



## PigPen

i am a bit of a shutterbug, here are a few of mine.


----------



## lalatx

Such great photos everyone
I am looking into getting my 1st SLR. A plain old digital camera just isn't cutting it for me anymore. Any suggestions would be great and very much appreciated. Looking in the $350-$650 range.


----------



## daddyoh70

Just some recent ones


----------



## littlefairywren

Beautiful shots, Banana!


----------



## staceysmith




----------



## Surlysomething

staceysmith said:


>


 

Gorgeous! *new desktop wallpaper*


----------



## staceysmith

Aw! Thank you very much Surlysomething! 

Here's another from my deviantart (click through for higher res):





Then I edited in these guys for a school project:


----------



## PigPen

couple more of mine that i dug up.


----------



## Blackjack

Took this today, at home. Probably gonna tinker with it a little bit in GiMP.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I couldn't rep you, so I have to say that's a beautiful shot! From the Titles, to the Colors. : )


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Your Plump Princess

Found a couple shots from summer I don't recall posting in here. [And with all the 'GRRR SNOW' postings I've been reading, I think it's a nice change of scenery for some.  ]


----------



## imfree

PigPen said:


> couple more of mine that i dug up.
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



Nice rack of insulators, there, PigPen! 

View attachment Rack, insulators wb sm.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ICan'tBelieveThisThreadSankToTheSecondPage!


----------



## Deacone

I dabble in photography :] Here is some of my work!






Cloud Moustache






Bubble!






Sprinkles my guinea pig :]






Eden Project






Westonbirt Arboretum






Eden Project :]

I do a lot of people/gig/make-up photography as well, but that's up to you guys whether you want to see it or not. 

Do people have flickr accounts?


----------



## staceysmith

The Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory on Belle Isle, Detroit Michigan.





Between the (currently defunct) Belle Isle Aquarium and The Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory on Belle Isle, Detroit Michigan.


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> ICan'tBelieveThisThreadSankToTheSecondPage!



First off, great shots YPP! This thread has actually gone beyond page 2 at times. The only thing I have to take pics of where I am lately is the wind. Starting to think I woke up in Chicago 



Deacone said:


> I dabble in photography :] Here is some of my work!
> 
> (Pics snipped)
> 
> I do a lot of people/gig/make-up photography as well, but that's up to you guys whether you want to see it or not.
> 
> Do people have flickr accounts?



Welcome to the thread! Beautiful pics, post whatever you have. I know there are some here who use flickr.


----------



## CPProp

Frosty morning


----------



## CPProp

13/14 Century Church with one of its rare 13/14 century wall painting - not the sort of painting I'd expect to see in a church.


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> I dabble in photography :] Here is some of my work!
> 
> 
> Cloud Moustache
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble!
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinkles my guinea pig :]
> 
> 
> 
> Eden Project
> 
> 
> 
> Westonbirt Arboretum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden Project :]
> 
> I do a lot of people/gig/make-up photography as well, but that's up to you guys whether you want to see it or not.
> 
> Do people have flickr accounts?



Gorgeous!


----------



## Cat

I love seeing all of the shots you all post! So lovely! 

I've been struggling with finding anything to shoot the last couple of months. Winter is always a slow time, photography wise. Hopefully Spring and Summer will get me out to stretch my photography legs. 

Some shots from Jan and Feb: 

View attachment IMG_0028.JPG


View attachment IMG_0578.JPG


View attachment IMG_0641.JPG


View attachment IMG_0813.JPG


View attachment IMG_0038.JPG


----------



## Cat

A couple more. 

View attachment IMG_3882.JPG


View attachment IMG_4170.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

Finally got some nice weather. This first shot is some flowers that just sprouted up in my front yard. They are barely taller than a blade of grass.


----------



## daddyoh70

Having problems loading pics, don't know if it's the site or the computer, but here are a few more. Not real happy with the results, but I was dealing with the most uncooperative subjects.


----------



## 1love_emily

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1love_emily/

This is my Flickr... look through and enjoy!

I have a Canon PowerShot SX120


----------



## imfree

I might as well post and confess it here. One unexpected feature of my ebay Canon Power Shot A430 that I absolutely adore is that it outputs live video, and especially stills, in analog NTSC, meaning that I can record and integrate stills into my You Tube productions by recording them on DVD! Sweet!

I was able to integrate the still shot of the fallen HV tower, snapped from *The Tennessean* newspaper photo, into my Tornadoes, Linemen, VLF Video. 

View attachment Power Outage 2-24-2011 wb md.jpg


----------



## CPProp

Winter Sunset


----------



## Surlysomething

CPProp said:


> Winter Sunset




Gorgeous colours!


----------



## 1love_emily

I tried to post photos from my Flickr, but it didn't work  I would really love it if people flipped through my photostream and commented and such!


----------



## daddyoh70

1love_emily said:


> I tried to post photos from my Flickr, but it didn't work  I would really love it if people flipped through my photostream and commented and such!



You take beautiful pics. I would have to comment on everyone. The Golden Line and Stairwell Up are really great shots. I think most of the people here either attach photos, or use sites like photobucket or imageshack. But kudos on your photostream, it's great. (P.S. your trombone vids are great also.)


----------



## evilvampire

My buddy and I thought we would try some light painting on his car with the jacksonville city scape in the background


----------



## evilvampire

ok going for an evil look , something like a sorceror. Found some kick ass place in town with cool columns looked caste like enjoy


----------



## nettie

Beautiful shots, everyone!


----------



## Linda

evilvampire said:


> ok going for an evil look , something like a sorceror. Found some kick ass place in town with cool columns looked caste like enjoy



The picture is awesome but your eyes do not say evil. Serious but not evil.


----------



## AuntHen

daddyoh70 said:


> Having problems loading pics, don't know if it's the site or the computer, but here are a few more. Not real happy with the results, but I was dealing with the most uncooperative subjects.




I love birds! Beautiful, thanks!  The 2nd guy looks like some type of "flycatcher" from his beak curve...


----------



## daddyoh70

fat9276 said:


> I love birds! Beautiful, thanks!  The 2nd guy looks like some type of "flycatcher" from his beak curve...



Thank you. I'm not up on my bird identification, but the 2nd type are all over the campus where I work. They have some really cool markings, if I could just ever get one to sit still long enough to get a good shot of it


----------



## Deacone

New ones taken today! :]

















More on my *FLICKR!*


----------



## evilvampire

Linda said:


> The picture is awesome but your eyes do not say evil. Serious but not evil.



Well darn i guess i neeed to look on my evilness than dammit ahhaahah  ty for saying it was awesome though!


----------



## J34

Awesome shots Deacone

What lens do you use for those shots by the way


----------



## Deacone

I'm using a Sigma 70mm f2.8 macro on a Canon 500D


----------



## bella929

:gasp: TOTORO!!! xDDD <3

The orchids look really pretty too :3





Deacone said:


> New ones taken today! :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on my *FLICKR!*


----------



## NomadicFA

These pics are indicative of the weekend I had last week. It was great.

Dan  

View attachment Weymouth Beach-Mar11.JPG


View attachment Great Drive.JPG


View attachment Weymouth Quay-Mar11.JPG


View attachment Chesil Beach and Portland Bill-Mar11.JPG


View attachment Weymouth Harbour-Mar11.JPG


----------



## NomadicFA

Its a series of eight best view in order as the afternoon turns to evening, but I messed up, novice!:doh:

Fantastic pics Deacone! :bow:

Dan :blush: 

View attachment Hawley Bottom.JPG


View attachment East Bexington-Mar11.JPG


View attachment Ancient fortification.JPG


----------



## SuperMishe

This is actually the first time I've ventured into this thread and I've got to say - WOW!!! We have some very talented photographers here!!! Beautiful pics everyone!!!


----------



## Deacone

Annnnd summore! 

















 I got more on my flickr, here is just a preview!


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## russianrobot

I posted this on another thread. but if you love photography, this is one of the best sports photos I have seen in 30 years 

View attachment 0328_large.jpg


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Here is a few bits and pieces from myself. Must get some more stuff together.. Will do eventually. Very lazy. Most of these are just lighting effects. Long exposures and harsh flash, creates some pleasant effects


----------



## 1love_emily

View attachment VERTICAL the Beam.jpg


Here's one of mine


----------



## daddyoh70

Took Mrs. Daddyoh70 to see Elton John last night! Unbelievable concert :bow: Happy 64th B'day Sir Elton!!!


----------



## ladle

badda bing badda boom 

View attachment abc4.jpg


View attachment abc3.jpg


View attachment abc2.jpg


View attachment abc1.jpg


----------



## imfree

I took this macro of the phono cartridge in a Magnavox stereo for my VinyLovin' Lady PenPal. Mom wants to have the cabinet built into a shelf unit and I get to harvest all that classic tube-based electronics. Hello ebay....


Cartridge and AMP 196-00 Chassis 

View attachment Maggie stereo cartridge wb md.jpg


View attachment Maggie stereo amp wb lg.jpg


----------



## J34

ladle said:


> badda bing badda boom



Well good sir, you never fail to impress


----------



## ladle

J34 said:


> Well good sir, you never fail to impress



Thanks!
I actually like these shots more than any I've ever taken!


----------



## mel

ladle said:


> badda bing badda boom



love love love!!!


----------



## J34

ladle said:


> Thanks!
> I actually like these shots more than any I've ever taken!



Well they are all great. 

If I could fix my old hard drive, I would like to post some of my photos here. I have one that might be placed in a book about the "Fuller Bldg". 

*If anyone knows where I can fix an encrypted HD from HP just send me a message thx


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've never seen this occur before, isn't it awesome? <3








(Forgive me if I posted this on here before, I Can't remember and it feels like forever since I've posted in here.)


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've never seen this occur before, isn't it awesome? <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Forgive me if I posted this on here before, I Can't remember and *it feels like forever since I've posted in here.)*



Ummm it has been like forever... This is how long ago forever is!
Beautiful pics though. That first one is awesome!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh. >.< Only 40 something posts ago? Heh.. Well, in this slow-ish moving thread, that IS forever! ^^; 

<3 Thank you! The sun-rainbow-cloud combo was so strange!


----------



## daddyoh70

Trying to be sneaky...






It appears someone gave Mr. Squirrel a Dunkin Donuts gift card


----------



## Cat

Just a few from the past week or so. Road trippin'! 

View attachment IMG_1215.JPG


View attachment IMG_1142.JPG


View attachment IMG_1241-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_1273-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_1507-1.JPG


----------



## Cat

This is from a Spring snowfall this weekend. (So is the mallard photo above). It was soooo purty even though it was somewhat depressing that winter never seems to end... 

View attachment IMG_1543.JPG


View attachment IMG_1508.JPG


View attachment IMG_1511.JPG


View attachment IMG_1521.JPG


View attachment IMG_1500.JPG


----------



## imfree

Cat said:


> This is from a Spring snowfall this weekend. (So is the mallard photo above). It was soooo purty even though it was somewhat depressing that winter never seems to end...


 Great work, Cat. Photography is an art form in which the Mind's Eye is just as important as the camera.

Ha!, I just made up another quote.


----------



## sirGordy

Cherry Blossoms in Bloom... 

View attachment Blossoms.jpg


----------



## ladle

new ones  

View attachment 1JDG_7448_2.jpg


View attachment 1JDG_7476_2.jpg


View attachment 1JDG_7488_2.jpg


View attachment 1JDG_7530_2.jpg


View attachment 1JDG_7559.jpg


----------



## penguin

oh, look at the colour of that water!! these are all so amazing, everyone. makes me want to go on photo adventure days again.


----------



## daddyoh70

ladle said:


> new ones



I think these are your best works yet! Beautiful shots :bow:


----------



## Cat

Ladle...you are on fire! Such beautiful shots!!


----------



## mel

1st...Ladle..I need you to give me some lessons!!'


----------



## mel

2nd...here a couple from the zoo last weekend


----------



## ladle

You guys are great for my ego!
((((((((((HEADSWELLL))))))))))))))


Great Monkey shot!


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> new ones


Stunning work, Ladle. The water and shadows....and the piggy...loved it all.


----------



## Surlysomething

sirGordy said:


> Cherry Blossoms in Bloom...



Gorgeous!

Vancouver is full of cherry blossom trees right now...I love it.


----------



## 1love_emily

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1love_emily/

This is my Flickr photo stream! Take a look and comment, please! 

Some examples:


----------



## mel

1love_emily said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/1love_emily/
> 
> This is my Flickr photo stream! Take a look and comment, please!
> 
> Some examples:



I like !  

plus..by looking at your flickr account-- I finally remembered my flickr sign in and password--so thank you!!!


----------



## QueenB

just a small project.


----------



## daddyoh70

QueenB said:


> just a small project.



Great shots QueenB! That's one hot model too...looks kinda familiar


----------



## SuperMishe

ladle said:


> new ones



Squeeeeeeeeee!! Love the piggy!!! Great pics - awesome!!


----------



## SuperMishe

I've been inspired by all of you. 

I love trees an cemeteries... 

View attachment Cem1.jpg


View attachment Cem2.jpg


View attachment cem5.jpg


View attachment cem7.jpg


View attachment cem9.jpg


----------



## CPProp

A Wild Easter Bunny - it looks Eggshausted


----------



## imfree

CPProp said:


> A Wild Easter Bunny - it looks Eggshausted



Maybe the Easterbunny guy had an eggscruciatingly hard day!


----------



## CPProp

imfree said:


> Maybe the Easterbunny guy had an eggscruciatingly hard day!



eggactly my thoughts


----------



## 1love_emily

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1love_emily/

This is my Flickr!!! Please look, please comment! Thanks y'all..


----------



## CPProp

Little Grebes Building a nest.


----------



## ladle

SuperMishe said:


> Squeeeeeeeeee!! Love the piggy!!! Great pics - awesome!!



MANY THANKS!


----------



## imfree

CPProp said:


> eggactly my thoughts



We gotta' stop this before all of DimmerLand thinks we're *eggregiously* insane! Maybe they'll give us an Easter Break.:doh:


----------



## penguin

Just a couple of my favourites from my day out today


----------



## nettie

ladle said:


> new ones



Just stunning!


----------



## Deacone

Aaaannd summore.















(My boyfriend's feeties ^_^)


----------



## daddyoh70

Just some recent shots


----------



## SuperMishe

More from the other side of the road... 

View attachment cem22a.JPG


View attachment cem23a.JPG


----------



## mel

great new pics everyone!!!


----------



## CPProp

This looks like a grave place.


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> Aaaannd summore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My boyfriend's feeties ^_^)



Great pictures.


----------



## imfree

CPProp said:


> This looks like a grave place.



Only a reminder to make sure the space between your dashes counts!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

SuperMishe said:


> I've been inspired by all of you.
> 
> I love trees an cemeteries...



Mishe, I see you live in MA, have you ever been to Burying Point in Salem? It has the most awesome tree I've ever seen. I vacationed in Salem last summer and got some great shots there. I will have to dig up the pics and post them.


----------



## Cat

I took these yesterday morning. Spring has been a bit colder than normal. 

View attachment IMG_1905.JPG


View attachment IMG_1910.JPG


View attachment IMG_1923.JPG


View attachment IMG_1941.JPG


View attachment IMG_1951.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

SuperMishe said:


> I love trees an cemeteries...



Here are some pics from Burying Point in Salem, MA


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> I took these yesterday morning. Spring has been a bit colder than normal.



They are amazing shots, Cat! Can I please ask what camera you use?


----------



## Cat

Thanks, LFW. I use a Canon EOS 60D digital SLR. I've had it for just a little while, and I'm not to the point where I'd recommend it. 

I do love Canon cameras, but I've found this one to be a bit touchy in auto mode. In sunlight, light colors blow out and I've found it doesn't have nearly the accuracy in multiple point focus. I find the on/off switch on the left side to be awkward. 

Pluses are -- excellent results in low light and indirect sunlight, fabulous battery life, and the hd video option. I haven't played with the non-auto modes very much yet, and I hope when I do it knocks my socks off enough where I can recommend the camera wholly. I'm also, probably naively, hoping that the blowout issue calms down as the sensors age...and that I find a fix for multi point focus issue. (User error?? Could be...the camera is still fresh...)


----------



## ladle

Love them Cat!

More randomnezzzz 

View attachment JDG_7728_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_7747_2.jpg


View attachment JDG_7749.jpg


View attachment JDG_7812.jpg


View attachment JDG_7854_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

and a sixth 

View attachment JDG_7874.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> Thanks, LFW. I use a Canon EOS 60D digital SLR. I've had it for just a little while, and I'm not to the point where I'd recommend it.
> 
> I do love Canon cameras, but I've found this one to be a bit touchy in auto mode. In sunlight, light colors blow out and I've found it doesn't have nearly the accuracy in multiple point focus. I find the on/off switch on the left side to be awkward.
> 
> Pluses are -- excellent results in low light and indirect sunlight, fabulous battery life, and the hd video option. I haven't played with the non-auto modes very much yet, and I hope when I do it knocks my socks off enough where I can recommend the camera wholly. I'm also, probably naively, hoping that the blowout issue calms down as the sensors age...and that I find a fix for multi point focus issue. (User error?? Could be...the camera is still fresh...)



Thanks for that, Cat. I am seriously considering the EOS 550D...it would be my first digital SLR and fits within my budget. 

Great shots everyone!!


----------



## mel

Deacone said:


> Aaaannd summore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My boyfriend's feeties ^_^)




hehe...luv this one


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

This pic was taken in north west of Italy in Liguria, in summer 2005 during a my vacation. 

View attachment Sestri1.jpg


----------



## CPProp

River Dee at llangollen this winter


----------



## mel

ssbbw_lovers said:


> This pic was taken in north west of Italy in Liguria, in summer 2005 during a my vacation.



wow...so pretty!!!



CPProp said:


> River Dee at llangollen this winter



I love the water in this pic!


----------



## CPProp

Church by a river built circa 1200


----------



## mel

CPProp said:


> Church by a river built circa 1200



beautiful!!


----------



## hiddenexposure

Elementary_penguin said:


> Here is a few bits and pieces from myself. Must get some more stuff together.. Will do eventually. Very lazy. Most of these are just lighting effects. Long exposures and harsh flash, creates some pleasant effects



Loving the concert photography shots!


----------



## hiddenexposure

I'll jump in! I do mainly portrait and band photography with a little fun stuff in between  

These are some of my faves from the past 7 months or so.


----------



## ladle

Lenny....again....yawn... 

View attachment JDG_7966small.jpg


----------



## imfree

Here's some medical photography, a stasis ulcer on my lower right leg. 

View attachment 5-7-2011 leg ulcer wb md.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Here's some medical photography, a stasis ulcer on my lower right leg.


 

Really? :doh:


----------



## Cat

hiddenexposure said:


> I'll jump in! I do mainly portrait and band photography with a little fun stuff in between



This photo is awesome! 



ladle said:


> Lenny....again....yawn...


No yawn for Lenny! He's too cute for that!



ssbbw_lovers said:


> This pic was taken in north west of Italy in Liguria, in summer 2005 during a my vacation.


Beautiful!



CPProp said:


> Church by a river built circa 1200


Lovely shots!


Imfree...ummm...ummm. Yeah. Get better. But....ummm...I don't think that belongs here. It kind of brought the thread to a screeching halt in my mind. Beauty, beauty, beauty...and well, booboo. I'm sure there are peeps around that have photos of their infections that would bring your stasis ulcer to shame...but I think the Health Board may be the place to share and compare.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Someone is just jealous because Lenny is cuter and more popular.... So did you get a new tv?*_


ladle said:


> Lenny....again....yawn...


----------



## Blackjack

Melancholy puppy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> Melancholy puppy.


 

Super-cute.


----------



## ladle

SparkGirl said:


> _*Someone is just jealous because Lenny is cuter and more popular.... So did you get a new tv?*_



No...damn selective quakes just won't take old tv's!!!


----------



## hiddenexposure

Cat said:


> This photo is awesome!



Thank you soo much. I've got more of my work posted over on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/ahiddenexposure


----------



## CPProp

The wonders of old England. Part of a 15th Century Brick built Castle and its Gate House c/w moat.


----------



## ladle

wide angle trial and error 

View attachment JDG_8079.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

ladle said:


> wide angle trial and error



loving the post processing on this one! it has a film feel to it that i dig! 

much to my chagrin i have not been shooting as much lately but here is one of my favorite mom's and the mother of my goddaughter 






the other is from a charity event i was part of and documented  

View attachment 5539140392_18e9df81b4.jpg


----------



## Cat

Just a few favs from this past weekend: 

View attachment IMG_2284-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_2361-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_6273-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_6281-1.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Beautiful pictures, everyone! :bow:


----------



## milfy

Glad I found this post.

I want to ask people a favour actually.

If you have any photos of yourself - preferably close up portrait - that you would look tidying up, like spots removed, hairs etc, change of eye or hair colour, smoother skin etc etc then can you please pretty please with a cherry on top mail them to my inbox with url link to photo - I currently do a lot of 3d digitial paintings on photoshop using my wacom tablet but i would like more practise on you beautiful subjects - bbw being my favourite - im not asking for anything in return - I just want to enhance your beautiful features 

I have some before and after examples here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.102632176438449.6126.100000750020429&l=a467e2f75f


----------



## milfy

These were taken on some of my holidays in france, new york, jersey and UK


----------



## milfy

some more taken in france and las vegas


----------



## CastingPearls

All beautiful, Milfy and welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## milfy

CastingPearls said:


> All beautiful, Milfy and welcome to Dimensions.



Thanks - this thread has given me a reason to sort through my photo albums on my external drive - all 3gb of them! Had some nostalgic memories last night doing so with hubby looking back at the kids when they were born to present day and old holidays. It seems a shame we dont actually have any of them printed out in albums. I prey to god the disc doesnt break!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Taken yesterday during my day out with my friends.


----------



## Pear320

Fantastic photos everyone!! 

I LOVE shooting sunsets and nature. See the little sailboat cloud? 

View attachment sunsetLake Conley.jpg


View attachment Toad.jpg


----------



## milfy

if you have any photographs which you would like editing.....i need some pracise so please give me some links and ill post back when done xx


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The beautiful Swallowtail Butterfly.


----------



## hiddenexposure

I finally get the chance to pic up my camera the next couple of weekends to shoot some parties and engagement shoots and I cannot wait to show those. 
In the mean time I thought I would show off a shoot I did with my good friend and her boyfriend as a going away present for her when she moved late last year.















Here is the whole set


----------



## mel

Pear320 said:


> Fantastic photos everyone!!
> 
> I LOVE shooting sunsets and nature. See the little sailboat cloud?





Your Plump Princess said:


> The beautiful Swallowtail Butterfly.





hiddenexposure said:


> I finally get the chance to pic up my camera the next couple of weekends to shoot some parties and engagement shoots and I cannot wait to show those.
> In the mean time I thought I would show off a shoot I did with my good friend and her boyfriend as a going away present for her when she moved late last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the whole set



BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Hidden surveillance bird is not so hidden 





Sharing my almonds with the squirrels..





And a flower...yeah!!!! I think Wayne Campbell summed it up best when he said, "hey, I'm in Delaware."


----------



## harp

Took this a week ago. and no, I wasn't IN the store. 

View attachment IMG_4025-2.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Sunset 6/11/2011





Nom Nom Nom





Not pleased with the final result here, but I was about maxed out on the zoom and I tweaked it as best I could...


----------



## hiddenexposure

harp said:


> Took this a week ago. and no, I wasn't IN the store.



<3 this one!!! 
photos of record stores and stacks of books will always make me swoon


----------



## hiddenexposure

There was a baby dedication/ birthday party for my goddaughter and a couple of other beautiful dolls this past weekend. 

This is Marla and her sister Selah, Marla just turned one and she and her sister were dedicated at the party as well. 






This is the other birthday girl and my goddaughter Ella, she turns 2 today. 





This is Marla and her mommie Jen. Jen and her husband Kenny are my heroes, they adopted Marla when she was 3 days old and found out shortly there after that Jen was pregnant. So their daughters are 6 months apart and they are navigating their little family so beautifully.


----------



## Surlysomething

hiddenexposure said:


> There was a baby dedication/ birthday party for my goddaughter and a couple of other beautiful dolls this past weekend.
> 
> This is Marla and her sister Selah, Marla just turned one and she and her sister were dedicated at the party as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other birthday girl and my goddaughter Ella, she turns 2 today.
> 
> 
> This is Marla and her mommie Jen. Jen and her husband Kenny are my heroes, they adopted Marla when she was 3 days old and found out shortly there after that Jen was pregnant. So their daughters are 6 months apart and they are navigating their little family so beautifully.


 
Gorgeous pictures! Out of curiosity, what is a dedication?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

hiddenexposure said:


> There was a baby dedication/ birthday party for my goddaughter and a couple of other beautiful dolls this past weekend.


Very sweet pictures, I especially love the first two


----------



## hiddenexposure

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous pictures! Out of curiosity, what is a dedication?


A baby dedication, to some, is an alternative to a baptism. In some churches this is done as an alternative to baptism because many feel that is an event that should be left up to the individual as to when it should happen.

During a dedication the child, or children, is dedicated in service to the Lord and to their godparents. The congregation (which really is my "family"/ friend group in this case) also commits to help raise the child and show them how to walk in the faith. With our small church really the child winds up with about 20 aunts and uncles they know they can call on as they get older.


----------



## imfree

hiddenexposure said:


> A baby dedication, to some, is an alternative to a baptism. In some churches this is done as an alternative to baptism because many feel that is an event that should be left up to the individual as to when it should happen.
> 
> During a dedication the child, or children, is dedicated in service to the Lord and to their godparents. *The congregation (which really is my "family"/ friend group in this case) also commits to help raise the child and show them how to walk in the faith. With our small church really the child winds up with about 20 aunts and uncles they know they can call on as they get older.*



Mentorship is cool.


----------



## Surlysomething

hiddenexposure said:


> A baby dedication, to some, is an alternative to a baptism. In some churches this is done as an alternative to baptism because many feel that is an event that should be left up to the individual as to when it should happen.
> 
> During a dedication the child, or children, is dedicated in service to the Lord and to their godparents. The congregation (which really is my "family"/ friend group in this case) also commits to help raise the child and show them how to walk in the faith. With our small church really the child winds up with about 20 aunts and uncles they know they can call on as they get older.


 

Cool. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## biglynch

just got my new canon dslr, and i can not wait to get using it.


----------



## daddyoh70

Some shots of a restored grist mill near my home


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Some shots of a restored grist mill near my home
> 
> ...sorry, snipped great IMG's...



The gist of these grist mill photo's, ChiaBuddy, is that you shoot really great pictures!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> The gist of these grist mill photo's, ChiaBuddy, is that you shoot really great pictures!



Thank you my friend. That means a lot.


----------



## biglynch

Murgatroid the horse!


----------



## biglynch

Murgatroid the horse! 

View attachment rsz_1img_7198.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

hiddenexposure said:


> I finally get the chance to pic up my camera the next couple of weekends to shoot some parties and engagement shoots and I cannot wait to show those.
> In the mean time I thought I would show off a shoot I did with my good friend and her boyfriend as a going away present for her when she moved late last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the whole set



OH Yeah!!! This couple actually just got engaged on Tuesday so expect engagement photos with these guys soon!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Found this cute little fella living in my mailbox..  It's a Daring Jumping Spider


----------



## ladle

Bad boys and bourbons 

View attachment JDG_8538.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Nowhere near done playing with this photo, but I'm posting it anyways. This is my father, overlooking an area called the Triangular Field south of the town of Gettysburg. He taught me to love that place and even though he's an incredibly flawed person remains a role model for me.


----------



## hiddenexposure

ladle said:


> Bad boys and bourbons



<3 it! 






Did an oceanfront engagement shoot yesterday and I think this may be my favorite!


----------



## imfree

Here's a dead Boss AVA-550 Car Stereo Amp my Adult Kiddo found outside in '02 and gave me. It could end up being rebuilt as a 2 X LM3886 Gainclone Subwoofer amp in the house, one day. 

View attachment Car Amp Boss AVA-550 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this cute little fella living in my mailbox..  It's a Daring Jumping Spider


I couldn't rep you, but Zomg. I nearly cried, and I'm officially sleeping with one eye open from now on. [Even if it WAS in your mailbox. ]

/Flail


----------



## hiddenexposure

ok.. one more.. clearly i am way too excited about this shoot!


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> I couldn't rep you, but Zomg. I nearly cried, and I'm officially sleeping with one eye open from now on. [Even if it WAS in your mailbox. ]
> 
> /Flail



Thanks! I'm not a big fan of spiders myself. I took this pic a couple weeks ago. My wife still laughs at the little dance I did when I saw it. Had I known then it was a jumping spider, I probably would not have taken the pic.


----------



## vardon_grip

It's audio/visual time again...
(Stills taken on set during the shooting of the video)






The Saturdays: "Notorious"
The paparazzi were out in force trying to catch the girls on set. Thank god for tall fences and security guards.






Neon Trees: "Your Surrender"
The band was extremely nice, friendly and after talking during lunch, found out that we went to the same university 






Damato: "Angels"
We shot this on 2 crappy VHS camcorders that probably cost $5 at the thrift store. We ran all over the Venice area and boardwalk and then ended the day at a weird Mexican strip bar.






All Star Weekend: "Not Your Birthday"
My nieces go to mush over these kids. They were great sports and had a lot of energy.


----------



## hiddenexposure

vardon_grip said:


> It's audio/visual time again...
> (Stills taken on set during the shooting of the video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saturdays: "Notorious"
> The paparazzi were out in force trying to catch the girls on set. Thank god for tall fences and security guards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon Trees: "Your Surrender"
> The band was extremely nice, friendly and after talking during lunch, found out that we went to the same university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damato: "Angels"
> We shot this on 2 crappy VHS camcorders that probably cost $5 at the thrift store. We ran all over the Venice area and boardwalk and then ended the day at a weird Mexican strip bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Star Weekend: "Not Your Birthday"
> My nieces go to mush over these kids. They were great sports and had a lot of energy.


Cannot wait to see the finished product!!! 

A couple more from the engagement shoot from yesterday. I kind of love this couple and can't wait for their wedding


----------



## EMH1701

I take a lot of macro photos, mostly of flowers and other nature things.


----------



## vardon_grip

hiddenexposure said:


> Cannot wait to see the finished product!!!



Just click on the links to view the finished product


----------



## hiddenexposure

vardon_grip said:


> Just click on the links to view the finished product



ha.. paying attention does help things, huh


----------



## Your Plump Princess

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks! I'm not a big fan of spiders myself. I took this pic a couple weeks ago. My wife still laughs at the little dance I did when I saw it. Had I known then it was a jumping spider, I probably would not have taken the pic.


Oh, I totally know that feeling though! I've seen some big jumpers on the outside of my house this year already. Why must spiders look so.. so.. nightmarish? 

/Full body Shudder


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm trying to work on taking more than just pictures of nature.


----------



## ObiWantsU

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this cute little fella living in my mailbox..  It's a Daring Jumping Spider



Yes, I removed the photo as today's random act of kindness. My question is, was that spider incredibly huge or do you have a collection of tiny samurai swords?


----------



## littlefairywren

daddyoh70 said:


> Found this cute little fella living in my mailbox..  It's a Daring Jumping Spider



Bless his wee little hairy legged heart! I've never wanted to cuddle a spider before lol.


----------



## mccormick

I'll post some pictures tomorrow of some stuff I did not to long ago


----------



## SillyLady

Does anyone post on instagram??  I love posting my pics on that app!!


----------



## staceysmith

Not sure why I love this picture so much...
It's my friend Hannah, getting her first tattoo.


----------



## mccormick




----------



## daddyoh70

ObiWantsU said:


> Yes, I removed the photo as today's random act of kindness. My question is, was that spider incredibly huge or do you have a collection of tiny samurai swords?



Actually, he was no bigger than my thumbnail.



littlefairywren said:


> Bless his wee little hairy legged heart! I've never wanted to cuddle a spider before lol.



The longer I look at him, the cuter he seems to get!


----------



## hiddenexposure

mccormick said:


>



Nice stuff ya got there!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A little Wren came to visit.


----------



## ladle

a new one from the weekend.
The road to Mt Cook. 

View attachment JDG_8745.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

My nephew and his grandad (my dad)!


----------



## Surlysomething

AmazingAmy said:


> My nephew and his grandad (my dad)!


 

Awww. What a great picture. He's a cutie!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. What a great picture. He's a cutie!



Thank you!


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> A little Wren came to visit.



These pics are great! So cute.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> A little Wren came to visit.



I adore wrens! So so cute :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you! I was so happy, this is the first year I've managed to see the chicks actually get used to flying. They're so clumsy and adorable!


----------



## lalatx

I took a friends save the date pictures last weekend. Getting a DSLR camera at the end in August which I am looking forward 2. 

View attachment 019edits.jpg


View attachment 031edit.jpg


View attachment 024aedit.jpg


View attachment 050edit.jpg


View attachment 010edit.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

ladle said:


> a new one from the weekend.
> The road to Mt Cook.



ahhh!! the landscapes are so awesome out there. this is definitely going on my must travel to list


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## pdgujer148




----------



## hiddenexposure

Yesterday I had a few friends come up and we did some more photo phun*











this is from a photo phun day from last year.. so it's an oldie but a goodie  

this is one of my best guy friends DJ... everyone say hiiii! 






*quick story, we call them photo phundays kind of as a little play on words. we do them as often as possible and it gives us a chance to learn and collaborate with one another.


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


>



I see you've taken to the spiders also now!! That's an awesome shot! :bow:



pdgujer148 said:


> pics snipped



Incredible shots!



hiddenexposure said:


> Yesterday I had a few friends come up and we did some more photo phun*
> 
> *quick story, we call them photo phundays kind of as a little play on words. we do them as often as possible and it gives us a chance to learn and collaborate with one another.



Great pics. Love the photo phunday idea!


----------



## daddyoh70

Experimenting with my new camera, which I happen to love. Fujifilm Finepix s2950. I apologize for posting so many, but I've worn my right index finger down to the first knuckle playing with this camera 

A Red Headed Sparrow






A regular Sparrow. Showed me what he thought of me too 





This was taken through a peep hole on super macro setting





Panorama of the gymnasium at the university where I work





The Bell Tower





Playing around with low light settings


----------



## imfree

I know I posted this one elsewhere, but, even after owning the A430 a few months, I still can't get over what nice macro's it does of electronics! That silver colored audio transformer, top left, is only 3/4" wide IRL! 

View attachment VLF Unimatch inside md lg.jpg


View attachment VLF Unimatch inside xfmr detail wb md lg.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*DaddyOh:* Those shots are gorgeous! I love the bell tower and the "on air" photos most though, runner-up would definitely be the peephole picture. They're all beautiful.


----------



## mccormick

Some from Oklahoma Shakedown in Durant, OK.


----------



## mccormick




----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> *DaddyOh:* Those shots are gorgeous! I love the bell tower and the "on air" photos most though, runner-up would definitely be the peephole picture. They're all beautiful.



Thank you. These are one I took this weekend at work. I'm hoping one weekend I'm working we get some storm clouds, I want a pic of the bell tower under some really dark clouds. Can't wait till I'm off and get go crazy with this thing. I'm like a little kid with a new toy!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## hiddenexposure

mccormick said:


>



liking both sets! nice!


----------



## nettie

Your Plump Princess said:


> A little Wren came to visit.



My gosh these are adorable!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

nettie said:


> My gosh these are adorable!


Thank you! I just love those little birds, they're so sweet. <3


----------



## MissAshley

Wow everyone is so talented.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Today..well yesterday 3 of us took to a different town about 30 minutes away from our own and took some photos. The first one may be my favorite!


----------



## daddyoh70

Couple different looks at the same building. This is an old dilapidated building on the grounds of the local juvenile detention center. 
















*Not sure how long the building has been vacant, but yes... that is a tree growing out of the chimney*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Those are great shots! That building looks so awesomely creepy!


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> Those are great shots! That building looks so awesomely creepy!



Thanks. I drive past it just about every day, I finally just pulled over and snapped a couple shots.


----------



## daddyoh70

One more thing I see on my way to work each day...


----------



## Deacone

Playing with my new telephoto lens at Woolacombe


----------



## hiddenexposure

This shoot is one of my faves so far from this summer.


----------



## idontspeakespn

hiddenexposure said:


> This shoot is one of my faves so far from this summer.




This is beautiful! I can see why its one of your favorites...I love the softening around the edge, that is gorgeous!


----------



## hiddenexposure

I am still working through these and each one just makes me fall in love that much more!


----------



## daddyoh70

Got extremely lucky today. Couldn't believe how long this Dragon Fly sat still!


----------



## Surlysomething

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

hiddenexposure said:


> This shoot is one of my faves so far from this summer.



Amazing! Not just this pic but this one stood out, these are all amazing! I love photography, I just wish mine was half as good as all of yours. :bow:

I need a better camera...


----------



## hiddenexposure

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> Amazing! Not just this pic but this one stood out, these are all amazing! I love photography, I just wish mine was half as good as all of yours. :bow:
> 
> I need a better camera...



Thanks so much! 

I would say use the camera that you have! Master it, keep shooting and hone in on your eye. It's not the camera that makes those of us who do this professionally good, it's knowing our craft and practicing as much as we can. There is always room for improvement!


----------



## CandaceLeighHK

took 3 years ago  

View attachment 62763_1619961419362_1246222309_1686051_5489105_n.jpg


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

hiddenexposure said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I would say use the camera that you have! Master it, keep shooting and hone in on your eye. It's not the camera that makes those of us who do this professionally good, it's knowing our craft and practicing as much as we can. There is always room for improvement!



Very true. I've learned it's not always the camera, because I've used Kodak for many years, you've just gotta learn to use it. I've taken really decent pictures. But I guess what I should've said is I don't need a better camera... I need a camera in general. Mine broke! But, I _WANT_ a better camera.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Well when you get that better camera, if you need some pointers I will be more than happy to help ya, or point you in the right direction.


----------



## AuntHen

daddyoh70 said:


> Got extremely lucky today. Couldn't believe how long this Dragon Fly sat still!




I absolutely love dragonflies and I love when they buzz around me looking for bugs to eat. To me they are so beautiful and almost magical (especially the wings) :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Bless his wee little hairy legged heart! I've never wanted to cuddle a spider before lol.



hahaha K, best post ever!


----------



## daddyoh70

fat9276 said:


> I absolutely love dragonflies and I love when they buzz around me looking for bugs to eat. To me they are so beautiful and almost magical (especially the wings) :happy:



They are awesome creatures! Thanks for the rep!

Another pic from the same day


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

@Deacone: if this were Deviantart, I'd watch you based on that first picture alone.

FetishCon came to Tampa this weekend. I took pictures.
I tried to focus mainly on getting candid shots of people interacting instead of wank material (unlike most of the photographers there) but some are still semi-NSFW... But does anyone browse Dims at work in the first place?


----------



## Deacone

Done today! :]


----------



## SocialbFly

for daddy-oh thought you might like  

View attachment Copy of Picture 081ab.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

dont know if this one will post or not... 

View attachment St. Louis Gardens 076a.jpg


----------



## Linda

Those dragonfly pictures are awesome !!!


----------



## nettie

A couple of photos I entered in competition. The b&w photo took 1st place, the other took 3rd. 

View attachment 96058


View attachment 96059


----------



## Surlysomething

nettie said:


> A couple of photos I entered in competition. The b&w photo took 1st place, the other took 3rd.
> 
> View attachment 96058
> 
> 
> View attachment 96059


 

Gorgeous! I love lake shots like that...they're so peaceful.


----------



## bettylulu

Wow! Everyone is so talented! I recently started back to school, so I haven't had as much time for photography as I would like. 

Here are some of my recent shots:


----------



## bettylulu

nettie said:


> A couple of photos I entered in competition. The b&w photo took 1st place, the other took 3rd.
> 
> View attachment 96058
> 
> 
> View attachment 96059



Congratulations!


----------



## daddyoh70

SocialbFly said:


> for daddy-oh thought you might like



Beautiful Di!! Always loved your pics! :bow:


----------



## hiddenexposure

bettylulu said:


> Wow! Everyone is so talented! I recently started back to school, so I haven't had as much time for photography as I would like.
> 
> Here are some of my recent shots:



looove these! 

Here are a couple more I am working on.


----------



## bettylulu

Thanks, hiddenexposure! Those are gorgeous! I really like the first one. The composition is fantastic.


----------



## laurieinhou

I said in the introduction thread that I was going to be a lurker not a poster and that lasted a grand total of five minutes. I couldn't pass up a photography thread. But now my dilemma. What photo(s) do I choose to represent myself?

Hmm... well I'm going to go with my beloved city of Houston:


----------



## daddyoh70

laurieinhou said:


> I said in the introduction thread that I was going to be a lurker not a poster and that lasted a grand total of five minutes. I couldn't pass up a photography thread. But now my dilemma. What photo(s) do I choose to represent myself?
> 
> Hmm... well I'm going to go with my beloved city of Houston:



Great shots! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## imfree

My Adult Kiddo Son, who moved in with us from Colorado, showed me where the "Macro" setting was on my Canon A430. I took this shot of the 10 Watt amp I'm building as part of a record player restoration of a machine that VinyLady sold me. The 5-legged TDA2003 ICs on top are 1/2" wide. 

View attachment Deccallaro 10 W amp wb lg.jpg


----------



## Cat

Recent favs of mine: 

View attachment IMG_3247.JPG


View attachment IMG_3751.JPG


View attachment IMG_4067.JPG


View attachment IMG_8695.JPG


----------



## bettylulu

Nice work everyone! 

I took this one this weekend at the renaissance fair. It may be one of my all time favorites. The exposure was a little tough since I was shooting straight up into the trees, but I wanted it to have a very dreamy, lightness because it seemed to fit with her performance. So I tried to make it work.


----------



## ManBeef

I am actually going back to school for photography. A lot of these images remind me how much fun it's going to be. I hope I can turn this into something bigger. Like possibly a career. I can't do much else.


----------



## hiddenexposure

bettylulu said:


> Nice work everyone!
> 
> I took this one this weekend at the renaissance fair. It may be one of my all time favorites. The exposure was a little tough since I was shooting straight up into the trees, but I wanted it to have a very dreamy, lightness because it seemed to fit with her performance. So I tried to make it work.



Betty,
This is stunning! I think you hit the mood perfect!


----------



## bettylulu

Thank you so much!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bettylulu said:


> Nice work everyone!
> 
> I took this one this weekend at the renaissance fair. It may be one of my all time favorites. The exposure was a little tough since I was shooting straight up into the trees, but I wanted it to have a very dreamy, lightness because it seemed to fit with her performance. So I tried to make it work.


This is absolutely gorgeous! It's just got _such_ an ethereal feeling to it, I wish the renfaire I went to had performers like this! Very nice shot.


----------



## bettylulu

Thank you! I live in IL and go to the one in Bristol, WI.


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## EMH1701

This one I took today.


----------



## bettylulu

Gorgeous shots! 

YPP- I especially like your bright colors. I think Bristol is about the same size as the last few years, but it definitely seems like they are trying to get in as many acts as they can. I just wish they could move the dates to the fall or spring. We were so completely uncomfortable last Sunday because it was so hot and humid.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bettylulu said:


> Gorgeous shots!
> 
> YPP- I especially like your bright colors. I think Bristol is about the same size as the last few years, but it definitely seems like they are trying to get in as many acts as they can. I just wish they could move the dates to the fall or spring. We were so completely uncomfortable last Sunday because it was so hot and humid.


Bright Colors make me a happy duck. 


as for the renfaire; Yeah, that's why I'm a huge fan of the Minnesota one. It's I think they're open to the first weekend of october or something, so we always go in September when it's a tad cooler.


----------



## daddyoh70

Just a few from yesterday


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I absolutely love pictures like your first one. There's just something so beautifully magical about them. <3


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

When I was on the way to vienna I took this shot - the reflection is in the car roof


----------



## daddyoh70

Ange d'être;1771082 said:


> When I was on the way to vienna I took this shot - the reflection is in the car roof



Beautiful shot, Ange d'être!

I took these yesterday.











I flinched making this panorama, but I thought it made for an interesting looking building...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I wish I could take panoramic shots, but I never seem to line them correctly. :doh:

Taken the day before yesterday;


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Beautiful shot, Ange d'être!
> 
> I took these yesterday.


 
Gorgeous. I love me some rainbows.


----------



## Cat

Filtered yummy:


----------



## bettylulu

Great shots, everyone! 

Cat- really lovely!


----------



## Surlysomething

Cat said:


> Filtered yummy:


 

Pretty. Borrowed it for my work desktop.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Had a good night for sky photography earlier this week.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So gorgeous! I wish I could take night photos.

/Jealous


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> I wish I could take panoramic shots, but I never seem to line them correctly. :doh:
> 
> Taken the day before yesterday;



Great shots! 
I love panoramas, but they are such a pain in the ass to line up. Redo, redo, redo... 9 times out of 10 I just say screw it and go with best one I have.


----------



## SocialbFly

Cat said:


> Filtered yummy:



Cat, you are so uber talented, i love your stuff, all of it...


----------



## hiddenexposure

this is some awesome work folks!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Had a good night for sky photography earlier this week.


 

So pretty..


----------



## MissAshley

Wow I'm high impressed with these. 

I'm not good with photography. I think the cameras prefer me in front of them.


----------



## Radman1110

Hey Man! Look into my eyes. 

View attachment Little-Dog-Staring.jpg


----------



## Radman1110

Here is a creative distorted picture where I deliberately moved the camera on a tripod with a long shutter time. The picture was processed in Photoshop where the colors were enhanced. It is the skyline of Boston at night. 

View attachment Nighttime-Trippin-4.jpg


----------



## Cat

Thanks, BettyLuLu, Surlysomething & Socialbfly!

Surly, I'm honored that you're using it on your desktop! If you would like a larger size, let me know.


----------



## Deacone

Some new ones taken today! :]






















There are a lot more on my Flickr account!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/splattard/


----------



## Heyyou

I went to NYC to buy two pairs of shoes on Friday, and i took the light rail. Jersey City has a memorial overlooking your view to NYC (at Exchange Place,) and i photographed it. How do you like my photography, and the memorial? (I took several shots, this is the one i like the best of it. I love my Nikon!)

I do like to engage in photography, this is my entry into this thread! Opinions, please. Thank you! 

(The first pic, the image under him on the memorial, the plaque, is slightly cut off at the bottom, though he is centered. This is my own critique of the shot. I love how blue the sky was. The second pic, his image is slightly smaller and he is slightly off to the right for dramatic effect, but the memorial plaque is complete. I like the first one more, since he is larger in the frame, i do not think you would have noticed the plaque if i had not pointed it out. True? False? Thanks!)


----------



## Radman1110

A morning sunrise looking to the east of Boston. 

View attachment Morning-Sunrise-3.jpg


----------



## Linda

Radman1110 said:


> A morning sunrise looking to the east of Boston.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## hiddenexposure

This little cutie was so much fun to work with


----------



## nettie

Scenes around rural Kansas:
View attachment 97130


View attachment 97131


View attachment 97132


----------



## MattB

nettie said:


> Scenes around rural Kansas:



Wow, these are some deep pics!


----------



## Heyyou

This was from NYC
I would post up more pics, but im inapacitated at the moment.

Here is one..





here is the album link. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.197153360351218.48717.100001696655273&l=4dfb4369b3&type=1

Also, this one. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.197147883685099.48715.100001696655273&l=da403a2b5d&type=1


----------



## Radman1110

A view of the Zakim Bridge from the Boston Garden 

View attachment Night-Zakim-Bridge-1a.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Yellow Mounds in Badlands NP 

View attachment badlands.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Some new ones done and taken today 























*Sorry if I scared you *


----------



## hiddenexposure

Wedding I am working on.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm not a photographer, but I like taking shitty pictures. These are all of Arizona during the fall. It's been beautiful. 











And a lame attempt at tilt shift :-(


----------



## hiddenexposure

These are nice. <3 the usage of color


----------



## Heyyou

I would soo buy this if i could. Perhaps there are other business-savvy FL Dimmers who might want to!

Its right on A1A, right close to Anastasia Lighthouse (which is a functioning lighthouse btw..)


----------



## seavixen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not a photographer, but I like taking shitty pictures. These are all of Arizona during the fall. It's been beautiful.



The vivid colours on these pictures = beautiful. I love high saturation for landscapes.


----------



## seavixen

I used to be super into photography. Haven't had a lot of extra time for it lately, but here are some of my old shots.


----------



## Heyyou

seavixen said:


> The vivid colours on these pictures = beautiful. I love high saturation for landscapes.



seavixen you may live in "Southern oregon" but everyday i go out, over the Bridge of Lions (yes i live in the HEART of St Augustine..) .. i am tempted to snap pics with the camera. I know that by now ive captured most...

Here is some more. My Facebook is "Freshley Smith" if you wished to view my albums! And my older stuff.. lets just say i finally met someone on FB that actually -appreciates- that im SUCH a good photographer. I may not be professiona, i may not have accredations, i may not have a photo business and I ay not CHARGE MONEY TO "WORK" (snap photos,)... but i got them all beat. 

Here is a Spanish lamp. Please check out the rest of my photos, as a fellow Photography Admirer. I have many.  And Thank you!

(I usually snap the same thing close, then far. I can never decide how the point of reference in the frame should look, so if i have time i snap it three times, slightly diff.)

Also, i hate how FB is "blurry first" lol just show us the pic time is a wastim i got to get to sleep before work...

The "Bridge of Lions" i go over every day. (All shots with a Nikon Coolpix S550. Had a Nikon Coolpix L110 STOLEN this camera is almost as good, i approve...) 











(For reference, this is -outside my house- and this is the upper left of the first Bridge shot i put up. I live in the HEART of St Augustine.. and NO its not "SA-town," smmfh.)





This dude gives me drinks at Cruisers. Had lunch there today. 











Hmm seems i didnt uplaod the lightpost yet.. Oh hell, here is the whole album. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208310979235456.51754.100001696655273&l=841b56de75&type=1

Give me props if i got Photog skills!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

seavixen said:


> The vivid colours on these pictures = beautiful. I love high saturation for landscapes.


thank you very much  I've been messing around with saturation a bit lately. I feel the same. It works wonders with landscapes. I'm lucky to have some really nice dirt and mountains where I live an sometimes that makes it easier for me to just point and shoot. 


seavixen said:


> I used to be super into photography. Haven't had a lot of extra time for it lately, but here are some of my old shots.


I love the picture with the dew on the red flower. 
.


----------



## CastingPearls

Seavixen, I couldn't rep you but your photographs are stunning. There were quite a few that I would choose as a favorite but for some reason the pink rosebud really touched me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heyyou

Seavixen, thank you for the rep of my photographs. I am glad you liked them.  Yours are nice too!


----------



## vardon_grip

Just got home from work. Snapped a few pictures and got a few autographs.
Here's one of them


----------



## seavixen

A few more old shots


----------



## yoopergirl

After browsing the thread a bit and enjoying all the beautiful photos, I thought I'd throw a couple of my own up. Nothing spectacular, but I like them  

View attachment tigerinwater.jpg


View attachment robinonstump.jpg


View attachment pipes&flowers.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

yoopergirl said:


> After browsing the thread a bit and enjoying all the beautiful photos, I thought I'd throw a couple of my own up. Nothing spectacular, but I like them




Those are very nice pictures.


----------



## mel

seavixen said:


> A few more old shots



beautiful!!!!!



yoopergirl said:


> After browsing the thread a bit and enjoying all the beautiful photos, I thought I'd throw a couple of my own up. Nothing spectacular, but I like them



Love them!!! especially the tiger one...ohhhh lovelovelove it


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## yoopergirl

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Very nice. Love the vibrant blue & yellows...I can almost feel the Fall weather in the air =) Hoping to get out and get some Fall color pics pretty soon here, too - assuming the wind doesn't blow all the leaves off the trees first.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

yoopergirl said:


> Very nice. Love the vibrant blue & yellows...I can almost feel the Fall weather in the air =) Hoping to get out and get some Fall color pics pretty soon here, too - assuming the wind doesn't blow all the leaves off the trees first.


_*Thank you!* _ Yeah, we've had perfect picture weather for the past two weeks. Temps in the 70's and a very light wind. Just beautiful! [Yesterday was the first day I was able to borrow a camera.] I absolutely love fall, I just _HATEHATEHATEHATEHATEREALLYHATE_ winter.


----------



## yoopergirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> _*Thank you!* _ Yeah, we've had perfect picture weather for the past two weeks. Temps in the 70's and a very light wind. Just beautiful! [Yesterday was the first day I was able to borrow a camera.] I absolutely love fall, I just _HATEHATEHATEHATEHATEREALLYHATE_ winter.



We've been having nice weather for the most part too, except for a couple of dreary, windy days...but I've been stuck in town or busy. Today's looking pretty relaxed with a possible trip to a local corn maze & visit to my dad's farm, which should provide some decent photo ops.

And I feel exactly the same way about Fall/Winter. Unfortunately, winter in the UP lasts about 8 months, so I'm enjoying the nice weather while we have it & dreading the first sign of the fluffy white stuff.


----------



## Heyyou

This is the gecko that is presently hanging out in my room right now. He came right in, and made himself at home.

I wonder if he is an FA, too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

yoopergirl said:


> We've been having nice weather for the most part too, except for a couple of dreary, windy days...but I've been stuck in town or busy. Today's looking pretty relaxed with a possible trip to a local corn maze & visit to my dad's farm, which should provide some decent photo ops.
> 
> And I feel exactly the same way about Fall/Winter. Unfortunately, winter in the UP lasts about 8 months, so I'm enjoying the nice weather while we have it & dreading the first sign of the fluffy white stuff.


Heh, Living in Wisconsin all my life has taught me that Winter lasts forever. Spring is magical and summer goes fast, fall is to be cherished. [We sometimes have long winters, I've seen it where we've had a foot of snow during Trick or Treating, and didn't completely thaw out until Mid April/ Early May. ] _*That's why I really wish I could live in the south, just for a year, to experience a year of NO DAMN SNOW AND COLD AND ICE AND FROST AND GRR.  *_


----------



## seavixen

Your Plump Princess said:


> Heh, Living in Wisconsin all my life has taught me that Winter lasts forever. Spring is magical and summer goes fast, fall is to be cherished. [We sometimes have long winters, I've seen it where we've had a foot of snow during Trick or Treating, and didn't completely thaw out until Mid April/ Early May. ] _*That's why I really wish I could live in the south, just for a year, to experience a year of NO DAMN SNOW AND COLD AND ICE AND FROST AND GRR.  *_



I'm from Montana (half an hour or so from the border, so very northern Montana) originally, and snow during Halloween was pretty much the norm up there. I don't think I can remember a single year when I didn't fall on the ice while trick-or-treating...

Living in Oregon now, in an area where we don't get snow except maybe an inch or so once a year, I actually really, really miss those major seasonal shifts - and I REALLY miss the snow. I was never a fan of summer, though. 70 was swimming weather to me, and beyond that I just hated it. lol... now I'm used to running the a/c to keep it slightly under 80 in the house over the summer. Hate it still! (I think it actually snowed on my birthday once in MT... which is July 21... I miss the weird weather and sudden temp shifts we got up there.)

BTW, the picture was lovely - I dig the vibrant colours / high saturation.


----------



## Heyyou

I went out to mail a letter here by the Bridge of Lions and.. ...and it was soo nice out that i went back in to get my camera! Nikon Coolpix S550, my good camera got stolen in Jacksonville. 

This is reminding me why i want to stay in Florida!! And if i focus.. i can do it!!!

I love the shadowworks on these pics. IIRC i can post up "eight." They all came out well. Ill post up the album link too. Please dont be shy.. comment, rep, let me know how you like the pics! And this was in about ~1 hour's time. Too, too nice today. Must be all the rain in Texas sucking up the clouds. TY Texas!!!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215024765230744.53433.100001696655273&type=1&l=d27234076d


































And even now while im posting up the URLs for the photos, things are falling in place about a job.......


----------



## Heyyou

Computer being soo slow, but, here, Sunset in St Augustine. View from my front door!


----------



## yoopergirl

mel said:


> Love them!!! especially the tiger one...ohhhh lovelovelove it



Thanks, Mel, I appreciate it. Took it at this amazing little local zoo we have. We take my niece every summer, and the tigers are my favorite part.


----------



## Heyyou

Here is the sunset we have right now.  (And no, its not July as per 311.)

http://www.teamartail.com/midi/soncdus/palmtreepanic_pesent.mid




























This is one of God's glorious sunsets, as my roomie puts it. I agree! Amen!


----------



## hiddenexposure

It's been a bit because I've been swamped but here is one from an engagement shoot i did last weekend 






and some head shots as well


----------



## Deacone

I'm sorry if these creep anyone out! But it's from my photoshoot that I did yesterday 

(make up and photography done by moi)
















Originally, there were boobies and nipples in the pic but I had to crop 'em out for facebook. But if you feel like perving the full view pics are on my flickr 

Here is me today! I got bored


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> I'm sorry if these creep anyone out! But it's from my photoshoot that I did yesterday
> 
> (make up and photography done by moi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, there were boobies and nipples in the pic but I had to crop 'em out for facebook. But if you feel like perving the full view pics are on my flickr
> 
> Here is me today! I got bored








These are so amazing. I'm speechless at how great they are. I'm embarrassed to post mine now! Lol.


----------



## JMCGB

Just some local pics.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Just a few I've taken recently.


----------



## Deacone

Jeeshcristina said:


> These are so amazing. I'm speechless at how great they are. I'm embarrassed to post mine now! Lol.



Oh thank you! Don't be embarrassed, your photos are equally as amazing!  x


----------



## Surlysomething

Love all the new pictures! Thanks for sharing, y'all!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

From Occupy Tampa yesterday.


----------



## hiddenexposure

^ love that!!! 

I had another engagement shoot yesterday and these are some of my faves.


----------



## Heyyou




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Deacone said:


> I'm sorry if these creep anyone out! But it's from my photoshoot that I did yesterday
> 
> (make up and photography done by moi)
> Originally, there were boobies and nipples in the pic but I had to crop 'em out for facebook. But if you feel like perving the full view pics are on my flickr
> 
> Here is me today! I got bored



took your advice and creeped on your flickr. I loved the nipples, but I REALLY like your "living dead" picture.

Also, I want a milk bath now.


----------



## Deacone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> took your advice and creeped on your flickr. I loved the nipples, but I REALLY like your "living dead" picture.
> 
> Also, I want a milk bath now.




I'm really glad you liked it! And thank you for taking a gander at my flickr! 

New picture!


----------



## paperman921

seavixen said:


> A few more old shots



Since your profile says you live in Oregon, I'm curious to know if the 1st photo (the bridge one) was shot here??


----------



## hiddenexposure

I cannot get enough of this couple


----------



## Heyyou

Haters, just "walk on by." (wave)









FL Roots









And now, more of where I live... 






MY ROOM!!!


















Check it out HERE!!! http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.224580800941807.55881.100001696655273&type=1&l=ad899b8467

And if you miserable.. well, what can i say, thats you.


----------



## Heyyou

I got skills. Who likes my photos!?

Flag - good





Flag - looking up





Hanging Flag -





Flag in front of SUV 1





Flag in front of SUV 2




















Thanks, and have a good night!


----------



## hiddenexposure

I did a couple of "Day in the Life" sessions with a couple of sweet families


----------



## ladle

ABout time I posted on here again!  

View attachment JG2_3183_2.jpg


View attachment JG2_3296.jpg


View attachment JG2_3363_2.jpg


----------



## seavixen

paperman921 said:


> Since your profile says you live in Oregon, I'm curious to know if the 1st photo (the bridge one) was shot here??



Yes - it's the Umpqua River, Winchester/Roseburg.


----------



## spacce

Its been awhile since I took pictures..
and starting to again..
so I present this page My Gallery..

There isn't much on it now, but will soon


----------



## Jeeshcristina

A few more recent ones:


----------



## Linda

spacce said:


> Its been awhile since I took pictures..
> and starting to again..
> so I present this page My Gallery..
> 
> There isn't much on it now, but will soon



I loved them.


----------



## hiddenexposure

I got a chance to shoot my nieces coming home party. Not going to lie, she's gorgeous.


















I've actually been pretty busy lately with a bunch of shoots. Enjoy


----------



## Surlysomething

How I feel on the inside.
My spot - Nov, 2011


----------



## MystifyMe

im a photographer in Sydney, Austrlia, i have a Canon 5D MkII, id love to do more portrait shoots and nature stuff, here is my site

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mystifyme07/sets/

and some recent pics




IMG_2158 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




IMG_0589a by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




IMG_8576 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MystifyMe

Here are some pics i took on NYE




Midnight Fireworks by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




Midnight Fireworks by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




Jamiroquai by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




Culture Club by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## daddyoh70

Went on a cruise to the Bahamas back in December. 
The first pic was taken down the side of the ship. The bottom half of the shot is a reflection of the top half.






an old lighthouse in Nassau











Lastly, a search light on the ship. Just like this one, don't really know why


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I really like the contrast in the third shot between the simple little lighthouse and the hotel complex that looks overbearingly huge by comparison.

Anyway, I got a new camera yesterday (a Canon Rebel XTi), and all of these were taken in the last 24 hours.














































There are a lot more. I haven't even looked through them all yet.

Also, I might take my camera out again in an hour, but don't know if I want to take it to Ybor City (our party district) on a Saturday night.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Great! 

The portraits (pictures 3 and 4) are especially good with expression, lighting and use of narrow depth of field.

I've been into photography nearly 40 years, and a member of two camera clubs, and have shot more than 10,000 images.

I haven't been doing much lately, as I have not been traveling much and have pictures of everything in my own area already. I also swear I've had unending bad luck with the weather.


----------



## daddyoh70

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I really like the contrast in the third shot between the simple little lighthouse and the hotel complex that looks overbearingly huge by comparison.
> 
> Anyway, I got a new camera yesterday (a Canon Rebel XTi), and all of these were taken in the last 24 hours.



Thanks, the lighthouse, (Hog Island Lighthouse), stands almost 70 feet tall. Atlantis in the background is indescribably huge You got some really nice shots here. I got the Rebel T3i, before I went on the cruise and couldn't be happier with it. Now I just have to hit the Powerball so I can get a couple lenses for it.


----------



## Deacone

"ahh shit"






Yay


----------



## StretchII

Adding to the questions on this thread, does anyone make a living / spare cash selling pics or prints? I'm starting to take this seriously as an income and could use some professional advice.


----------



## daddyoh70

StretchII said:


> Adding to the questions on this thread, does anyone make a living / spare cash selling pics or prints? I'm starting to take this seriously as an income and could use some professional advice.



I've made a few dollars selling some pics on stock photo sites, I just don't have the time, that I would like, to devote to actually trying to make serious money from this. I mainly just take pics as a hobby. Other than the stock photo sites, I really wouldn't even begin to know how to make any real money from this.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

A few from my trip.


----------



## Mitchapalooza

nice photos!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> A few from my trip.



So gorgeous, lady!


----------



## Mitchapalooza

i love the street preformers that are like statues! thats so cool. did you see any on stilts?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Mitchapalooza said:


> nice photos!!





Mitchapalooza said:


> i love the street preformers that are like statues! thats so cool. did you see any on stilts?




I saw soooo many! I love them! They had everything from magic tricks, to the painted ones, there was even a transformer. Lol.


Surlysomething said:


> So gorgeous, lady!



Thank you!!  I'm not very good at it, but it's an entertaining hobby.


----------



## Deacone

Loose Lips Sink Ships


----------



## Micara

I've become sort of the action photographer for my daughter's volleyball game. Now if I don't make it to a game (I've been sick this week) the girls get all upset that I'm not there to take their pictures. LOL. I have fun doing it. Here's a few of my daughter, #13....


----------



## imfree

Doo, Doo, Doo, lookin' out my back door, well...uuuhhhm...err...uuh...heck!!! If the truth be known, I had actually been doing what we Southerners affectionately refer to as "porch settin". It was another text book beautiful day, here, in Middle Tennessee. I'm mightily blessed by Mom's big back yard that's practically a park without ever having to leave home!

There's plenty to see and shoot. In whatever order the server drops 'em:

Powered Hang Glider

Shed & VLF Loop

Narrow utility room

Bird Bath

Budding Tree Limb 

View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 1 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 11 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 2 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 4 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 6 wb md sm.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Doo, Doo, Doo, lookin' out my back door, well...uuuhhhm...err...uuh...heck!!! If the truth be known, I had actually been doing what we Southerners affectionately refer to as "porch settin". It was another text book beautiful day, here, in Middle Tennessee. I'm mightily blessed by Mom's big back yard that's practically a park without ever having to leave home!
> 
> There's plenty to see and shoot. In whatever order the server drops 'em:
> 
> Powered Hang Glider
> 
> Shed & VLF Loop
> 
> Narrow utility room
> 
> Bird Bath
> 
> Budding Tree Limb



Yay! Thanks for sharing the pictures, Edgar. I'm sooo glad you got outside and enjoyed the beauty of the day and all that fresh air! (better than canned any day  )


----------



## imfree

Here's a few more from today's outing. Same drill as last post. Pictures in whatever order the server lands them!

Tall Tree

Caldron Next Door

Bird Restaurant & Bath

Looking Dead South at A House a few Hundred Feet Back

Clock Tower Of The College 

View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 7 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 8 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 9 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 10 wb md sm.jpg


View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 13 wb md sm.jpg


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Yay! Thanks for sharing the pictures, Edgar. I'm sooo glad you got outside and enjoyed the beauty of the day and all that fresh air! (better than canned any day  )



Woo!, you're quick. Hope you enjoy the second batch as well!

Mom's back yard really is my mini-park!


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Woo!, you're quick. Hope you enjoy the second batch as well!
> 
> Mom's back yard really is my mini-park!



It's lovely! Get yourself a stable chair and a table and park your butt out there!


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> It's lovely! Get yourself a stable chair and a table and park your butt out there!



Table's a great idea! I can get that old bedside folding personal table that I don't use in the house and put it out there.


Table, 20 Bux at Wally World, years ago 

View attachment Table, folding personal.jpg


----------



## imfree

I missed this one yesterday, some how. I shot it from the South side of the deck, so the heavy-duty lawn chair does not show. Our extra shower bench seat is in the right corner, has been unaffected by weather in the couple years it's been out here, and is good up to 550 lbs. 

View attachment Backdoor 3-27-12 14 wb md sm.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> I missed this one yesterday, some how. I shot it from the South side of the deck, so the heavy-duty lawn chair does not show. Our extra shower bench seat is in the right corner, has been unaffected by weather in the couple years it's been out here, and is good up to 550 lbs.



Great pics all around Chia Buddy! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics all around Chia Buddy! Thanks for sharing them with us.


 You're welcome and I'm glad you enjoyed them. Be sure to go to the Chia thread and check out your award, too.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> You're welcome and I'm glad you enjoyed them. Be sure to go to the Chia thread and check out your award, too.



Already been there. I am honored beyond words :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh my gods, The talent and the photos are so breathtaking.


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh my gods, The talent and the photos are so breathtaking.



Glad some people are keeping this thread alive. Seems that you and I have been a little lax in the photography dept. lately. Not counting those lovely pics you've been posting in the cleavage thread I'm hoping to blow the dust of my camera and get some decent shots over spring break. 
Has anyone caught the Peter Lik show on the weather channel. I never thought there was such a thing as an extreme photographer, but this guy is incredible, plus he gives great tips on taking pics also.

http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/peter-lik


----------



## Micara

Just a few from my recent trip to Virginia and North Carolina...


----------



## LifeTraveller

Once upon a time I used to really be into photography. . Used everything from instamatics, to 8x10 inch view cameras. . Had my own darkroom and processed every kind of film and prints including color, slides, save Kodachrome. That was when F-stops, shutter speeds, depth of field and all other kinds of things were "must know". . Now, in the digital age, it's much simpler, but aesthetically not the same for me.. 

There is an amazing quality to a "contact print" made with an 8 inch by 10 inch negative. . Sadly such things are now prohibitively expensive, as are many things. . Nothing against the modern photographic methods, they serve the era they exist in. . I really enjoy it, but sometimes don't do as much of it as I'd like.


----------



## daddyoh70

Snap a few shots while I was out walking around yesterday. Was dreary and a bit cold. Not exactly the lighting I was hoping for.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Snap a few shots while I was out walking around yesterday. Was dreary and a bit cold. Not exactly the lighting I was hoping for.
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



There's some lovely subject matter and some mighty fine shootin', there, ChiaBuddy!


----------



## Deacone

Make up & Photos done by moi


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> Make up & Photos done by moi



Totally stunning!!


----------



## J34

LifeTraveller said:


> Once upon a time I used to really be into photography. . Used everything from instamatics, to 8x10 inch view cameras. . Had my own darkroom and processed every kind of film and prints including color, slides, save Kodachrome. That was when F-stops, shutter speeds, depth of field and all other kinds of things were "must know". . Now, in the digital age, it's much simpler, but aesthetically not the same for me..
> 
> There is an amazing quality to a "contact print" made with an 8 inch by 10 inch negative. . Sadly such things are now prohibitively expensive, as are many things. . Nothing against the modern photographic methods, they serve the era they exist in. . I really enjoy it, but sometimes don't do as much of it as I'd like.



Know exactly what you mean! Nothing replaces the feel of a darkroom, processing your film doing all the small things to develop your photos just right. I remember taking a photo with a view camera in Bryant Park in NY. When the photo was developed it turned out to be a perfect exposure, I was ecstatic. I have the photo digitized, but its in my old pc hard-drive which is damaged (I'll post it here first thing when i get access to it)

Either way, I understand what you mean completely. Nowadays with SLRs and point and shoot cameras its very easy to take multiple, heck hundreds of photos until you get the one you want. Whereas before with a film camera, every photo was setup and timed to catch a moment. As film is expensive and time consuming to process.


----------



## imfree

J34 said:


> Know exactly what you mean! Nothing replaces the feel of a darkroom, processing your film doing all the small things to develop your photos just right. ...snipped...



I've taken a few dozen pictures on film, but I really love working digital images in my computer.

The details of film photography remind me of recording audio on tape and how it used to require a lot of tweeks to get a decent recording, especially on cassette tape. Now we can grab analog audio into a computer, create a .wav file, and work it into a finished product that required a recording studio not too many years ago. A PC with a good soundcard records audio with quality that would make an old school $1000 tape deck blush! I love working sound in the computer.

Here's a shot, down into the cassette slot of my Onkyo Cassette Deck. 

View attachment Cassette well Onkyo wb sm.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Taken and made up last night to celebrate 300 likes on my photography fan page  






Have a gander for more! 

http://www.facebook.com/Foxeggsphotography


----------



## daddyoh70

Trying my hand at tilt shift. 
First is a pavilion at a local park near my house





This is a warehouse at the Port of Baltimore (MD)





Last is a home in the Bahamas I saw while on a cruise


----------



## curlyrachel

daddyoh70 said:


> Trying my hand at tilt shift.



daddyoh70: WOW. love the tilt-shift! what kind of gear do you use?


----------



## curlyrachel

i am into photography as well. i have the original (as in like 12 years old) canon digital rebel. it's served me very well. you can see a bunch of my photos on my flickr account here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/djcurly/collections/

these are a few of my faves:




jaguar by DJ Curly, on Flickr




i have no idea what kind of bird this is by DJ Curly, on Flickr




2006-02-03 073 by DJ Curly, on Flickr


----------



## daddyoh70

curlyrachel said:


> daddyoh70: WOW. love the tilt-shift! what kind of gear do you use?



Thank you! I use a Canon Rebel t3i and a FujiFilm s2500. It all depends on how much stuff I want to lug around when I go out. The t3i is a great camera. 
Oddly enough, I downloaded a free Tilt Shift app off of Google Chrome and it works amazingly well. 
P.S. Love the pics you posted.


----------



## imfree

Here are a few from the porch at Tenn Loop Park.

1) Neighbor's cat, 1 of about 6 outside cats, out of focus. I think I was in "macro".

2) Warped deck rail, a testimony to Mother Nature's quiet strength.

3) Part of a discarded shower bench. Nothin' Fancy, but it has weathered
well and is still quite safe and stable for me to use as a seat! 

View attachment Porch settin 4-14-2012 1 cat.jpg


View attachment Porch settin 4-14-2012 2 wqrped rail.jpg


View attachment Porch settin 4-14-2012 3 bench.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

imfree said:


> Here are a few from the porch at Tenn Loop Park.
> 
> 1) Neighbor's cat, 1 of about 6 outside cats, out of focus. I think I was in "macro".
> 
> 2) Warped deck rail, a testimony to Mother Nature's quiet strength.
> 
> 3) Part of a discarded shower bench. Nothin' Fancy, but it has weathered
> well and is still quite safe and stable for me to use as a seat!


 
I'm glad you're getting outside for some fresh air, Edgar!!


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> I'm glad you're getting outside for some fresh air, Edgar!!



Thanks, Surly. Fresh air is only part of the refreshment that comes from stepping through that East door and going from inside to outside of these walls!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Thanks, Surly. Fresh air is only part of the refreshment that comes from stepping through that East door and going from inside to outside of these walls!



Ditto what Surly said. Also glad to see you getting some good use out of that camera!
Here are some more from my daily trek


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Ditto what Surly said. Also glad to see you getting some good use out of that camera!
> Here are some more from my daily trek



Gotta love those spring colours. Great pics, Mr!


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Gotta love those spring colours. Great pics, Mr!



Thanks Surly! I live for Autumn, but how can you not love Spring? If it weren't for flowers and birds, I'd have almost nothing to take pics of


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks Surly! I live for Autumn, but how can you not love Spring? If it weren't for flowers and birds, I'd have almost nothing to take pics of



My fave is Autumn as well, but Spring sure comes in at a close second!


----------



## imfree

Hi! 'Mon in and see what I'm up to in my shop. I'm working on this old Curtis Mathes turntable that's been in storage since the Ex and I broke up in '99. The problem was related to the "trip link" interfering with tonearm movement, but turned out to be that "unknown plastic piece" I found on the floor. The piece was part of the trip point adjuster and plastic parts like often fall apart from heat stress and age. I've got the 'table to play well without the adjuster and I'll rig a new adjuster later, otherwise, the 'table will play fine, but not auto-stop at the end of record, not such a biggie.


1) Fishy automatic mechanism

2) Fishy REO Speedwagon Album

3) Fishy record being played. I do like watching the
audio media interacting with it's player.

4) Top & bottom halves of that fishy, broken, trip point adjuster,
lying on turntable platter

Hehehe! If life gives you lemons, use them as photo op's! 

View attachment Curtis M TT mech wb lg.jpg


View attachment Curtis M TT REO tuna fish wb lg.jpg


View attachment Curtis M TT playing wb lg.jpg


View attachment Curtis M TT trip adj wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree

Here's a couple from the World Famous Tenn Loop Porch.

1) Alleigh looking out at me.

2) Cloud & vapor trail. I'm still discovering what that A430
can doo outdoors. 

View attachment Porch settin 4-16-2012 Alleigh.jpg


View attachment Porch settin 4-16-2012 v trail & cloud.jpg


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I didn't use any filters on this photo.


----------



## daddyoh70

Took the camera out Tuesday and Wednesday, got some great shots. Finally broke down and created a flickr account.
Here is my photostream so far...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## daddyoh70

Just a few quick shots


----------



## hiddenexposure

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I didn't use any filters on this photo.



Dig this a lot 

Here are some of my more recent shots including some glamor portraits


----------



## moonvine

Anyone have any opinions on this camera?

http://tinyurl.com/6w3k3nv


----------



## seavixen

I don't think I've posted either of these before, because portraits really aren't my best work... but these are a couple of candids of my dad from several years ago. He's on my mind a lot right now. 

View attachment 2007-07-08--2.jpg


View attachment dadbw1.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

seavixen said:


> I don't think I've posted either of these before, because portraits really aren't my best work... but these are a couple of candids of my dad from several years ago. He's on my mind a lot right now.



Those are pretty great. I really like 'em.


----------



## Surlysomething

seavixen said:


> I don't think I've posted either of these before, because portraits really aren't my best work... but these are a couple of candids of my dad from several years ago. He's on my mind a lot right now.


 
Gorgeous shots, Seavixen!


----------



## vardon_grip

Venus transit 2012

I don't think any of us will be around the next time Venus passes in front of the sun in 2117 so I wanted to make sure I saw it today


----------



## QuasimodoQT

vardon_grip said:


> Venus transit 2012
> 
> I don't think any of us will be around the next time Venus passes in front of the sun in 2117 so I wanted to make sure I saw it today



Tried to rep you, apparently it's too soon. I didn't have the right camera filters, but did the pinhole thing.


----------



## vardon_grip

QuasimodoQT said:


> Tried to rep you, apparently it's too soon. I didn't have the right camera filters, but did the pinhole thing.



I didn't have the right filters either. I had to slap together what I had and crank all the settings on my camera to max. Even then, I had to crush down the exposure in photoshop to see Venus clearly. Thanks for the rep attempt! Here is a closer crop so it doesn't look so much like a dust speck. 

View attachment VenusTransit.2.jpg


----------



## QuasimodoQT

vardon_grip said:


> I didn't have the right filters either. I had to slap together what I had and crank all the settings on my camera to max. Even then, I had to crush down the exposure in photoshop to see Venus clearly. Thanks for the rep attempt! Here is a closer crop so it doesn't look so much like a dust speck.



!!! COOL. So cool.


----------



## Deacone

Some of my more recent gig photography































More pictures on http://www.facebook.com/Foxeggsphotography


----------



## minerva

Not really a photographer here, but I was lucky enough to travel to Peru recently, including two days at Machu Picchu. And I'm still in the SHARE MY PICS phase, after. Here are a few from Machu Picchu. The first one a view from (close to) the entrance to the park. 

The second is looking up at the curved wall of the Temple of the Sun from below. The Incas did not build using many curved walls, and you can see how seamlessly they integrated their structures into the rock. The third one is a view of the Temple of Three Windows from below. And finally, a close up of the Temple of Three Windows, with white clouds behind the iconic windows. 

Also to my sorrow (hiking around Machu Picchu is VERY tiring, especially for a fat chick), the lovely (flat!) green expanses of lawn in the central plaza are off limits to people. The llamas will not eat grass if people have walked on it. 

View attachment IMG_1292a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1299a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1342a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1341a.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Deacone said:


> Some of my more recent gig photography



I don't care what band it is, I just love black and white concert pics! great shots Deacone!


----------



## mel

seavixen said:


> I don't think I've posted either of these before, because portraits really aren't my best work... but these are a couple of candids of my dad from several years ago. He's on my mind a lot right now.



awww those are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Had a nasty thunderstorm come rolling in while I was at work last night. These are some stills from the videos I took. Wish the quality was a little better, but was using my pocket camera


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Had a nasty thunderstorm come rolling in while I was at work last night. These are some stills from the videos I took. Wish the quality was a little better, but was using my pocket camera
> 
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



Nice. Looks like the Dimm's server loaded them out of sequence, but I think you caught a cloud in the act of creating and deploying a 100 Kilo-Ampere lightning blast!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Nice. Looks like the Dimm's server loaded them out of sequence, but I think you caught a cloud in the act of creating and deploying a 100 Kilo-Ampere lightning blast!



Thanks Edgar! I think I may have loaded them out of sequence. :doh:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> Had a nasty thunderstorm come rolling in while I was at work last night. These are some stills from the videos I took. Wish the quality was a little better, but was using my pocket camera



THAT'S! JUST! STUNNING!

In the early 1960s, I worked with a group studying atmospheric electricity. I never saw anything like that.

I took the liberty of re-ordering your pictures but am not sure I got it right. Does that first one show a stepped leader, furnishing a conduction path for the main bang, or should it go at the end to show atmospheric afterglow?


----------



## imfree

Ho Ho Tai said:


> THAT'S! JUST! STUNNING!
> 
> In the early 1960s, I worked with a group studying atmospheric electricity. I never saw anything like that.
> 
> I took the liberty of re-ordering your pictures but am not sure I got it right. Does that first one show a stepped leader, furnishing a conduction path for the main bang, or should it go at the end to show atmospheric afterglow?



I don't have your credentials Ho Ho Tai, but I would certainly agree with your order of the photos. The shape of the first and second look ever so slightly different, to me, so I speculate that the first could even have been a leader that failed to connect. In any event, a spectacular series of frames!


----------



## seavixen

Some pictures of my tiiiiny hometown in Montana. Also, Silver Staircase - on the edge of Glacier Nat'l Park. 

View attachment birdsanctuary1small.jpg


View attachment cecilssmall.jpg


View attachment kevin2small.jpg


View attachment silverstaircase2small.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> THAT'S! JUST! STUNNING!
> 
> In the early 1960s, I worked with a group studying atmospheric electricity. I never saw anything like that.
> 
> I took the liberty of re-ordering your pictures but am not sure I got it right. Does that first one show a stepped leader, furnishing a conduction path for the main bang, or should it go at the end to show atmospheric afterglow?





imfree said:


> I don't have your credentials Ho Ho Tai, but I would certainly agree with your order of the photos. The shape of the first and second look ever so slightly different, to me, so I speculate that the first could even have been a leader that failed to connect. In any event, a spectacular series of frames!



Ho Ho, thanks for complements and the rep on these pics. imfree, you have an incredible eye for detail! I went back and looked at the videos, as I had taken a couple. As it turns out, I had them in the right sequence when I posted them. The first pic is of one stike. The second pic is a leader for the third, a separate strike. I blurted out some expletives after the second strike, so after I do some sound work, I may post the video on youtube. Approximately 3000 homes were reported to be without power shortly after the 2nd strike. Thanks again for the complement.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Ho Ho, thanks for complements and the rep on these pics. *imfree, you have an incredible eye for detail! * I went back and looked at the videos, as I had taken a couple. As it turns out, I had them in the right sequence when I posted them. The first pic is of one stike. The second pic is a leader for the third, a separate strike. I blurted out some expletives after the second strike, so after I do some sound work, I may post the video on youtube. Approximately 3000 homes were reported to be without power shortly after the 2nd strike. Thanks again for the complement.



Thanks for the compliment, Guy. Truth is, my mind's eye is where it's really at. If I see something on this monitor that I'm not too sure about, I'll save it, work its lighting and focus in Picture It! 2002, and then use my mind's eye to really see it! Hahaha, I guess an artist sees with his mind.:happy:


----------



## superblooper

I should get back into the habit of carrying my huge Canon DSLR around with me again... :blush:


----------



## vardon_grip

EASTERN STATE PENITENTIARY:
Cells were constructed that allowed prisoners to enter and leave the cell blocks through metal doors that were covered by a heavy wooden door to filter out noise. The halls were designed to have the feel of a church. The cells were made of concrete with a single glass skylight, representing the "Eye of God", hinting to the prisoners that God was always watching them. Outside the cell, there was an individual area for exercise, enclosed by high walls so prisoners couldn't communicate. Each exercise time for each prisoner was synchronized so no two prisoners next to each other would be out at the same time. Prisoners were allowed to garden and even keep pets in their exercise yards. When prisoners left the cell, a guard would accompany them and wrap a hood over their heads to prevent them from being recognized by other prisoners.

Took a tour of the prison while in PA.
Most of the prison is in a severe state of decay. I was told that the prison used to give out hard hats to people touring the grounds.
Scenes from Terry Gilliam's "12 Monkeys" were shot here.


----------



## littlefairywren

vardon_grip said:


> Took a tour of the prison while in PA.
> Most of the prison is in a severe state of decay. I was told that the prison used to give out hard hats to people touring the grounds.
> Scenes from Terry Gilliam's "12 Monkeys" were shot here.



Fantastic shots. The second one raised the hairs on the back of my neck.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Fantastic shots. The second one raised the hairs on the back of my neck.


There's a lot of paranormal activity and subsequent research done there so that's not surprising. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous pictures, everyone.


----------



## daddyoh70

Just some stuff I happened upon on my nature walk today

















After a couple weeks of 90 to 100+ degree temperatures, I applauded the clouds for keeping the sun at bay for a few days






This was taken looking straight up


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Just some stuff I happened upon on my nature walk today...snipped...
> 
> 
> This was taken looking straight up



Funny thing is, when you're a passenger on an airline flight, looking straight down yields the same view!!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Funny thing is, when you're a passenger on an airline flight, looking straight down yields the same view!!



That is funny because I had the same thought... great minds!


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> That is funny because I had the same thought... great minds!



...Think alike!!!



Rep alike???


----------



## QuasimodoQT

daddyoh70 said:


> That is funny because I had the same thought... great minds!



Had to laugh, as these are two of the photos I took this week. 

View attachment 20120715 002B.jpg


View attachment 20120719 008B.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> Had a nasty thunderstorm come rolling in while I was at work last night. These are some stills from the videos I took. Wish the quality was a little better, but was using my pocket camera



I just opened the August 2012 issue of National Geographic and read the article "Chasing Lightning" The on-line version is even more interesting because of the video sequence. Read about the incredibly cumbersome technology that Tim Samaras used to capture that sequence and still didn't get what he was looking for. There must be a slicker way, based on current (no pun intended) technology.

Maybe Old Ben Franklin had the key to it (pun intended).

You may be able to go full-screen mode on the video.


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I just opened the August 2012 issue of National Geographic and read the article "Chasing Lightning" The on-line version is even more interesting because of the video sequence. Read about the incredibly cumbersome technology that Tim Samaras used to capture that sequence and still didn't get what he was looking for. There must be a slicker way, based on current (no pun intended) technology.
> 
> Maybe Old Ben Franklin had the key to it (pun intended).
> 
> You may be able to go full-screen mode on the video.



Thanks for the link HoHo! I'm still kicking myself for not having my "good" camera with me. I uploaded a very slowed down version of the video to youtube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Efz73KKtMg , It seems like almost every decent photo op, all I have is my pocket, point and shoot. For the lightning video, I had just parked my work vehicle and was getting ready to eat. It had been cloudy most of the evening with some mild thunder and lightning. After sitting there, the lighting got more intense so I just set my pocket camera on video, placed it on the dashboard and let it run. I really wish I really had a better quality video of this, because I have no idea when I'll have the opportunity again.


----------



## Blackjack

Don't think I posted this one...


----------



## imfree

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I just opened the August 2012 issue of National Geographic and read the article "Chasing Lightning" The on-line version is even more interesting because of the video sequence. Read about the incredibly cumbersome technology that Tim Samaras used to capture that sequence and still didn't get what he was looking for. There must be a slicker way, based on current (no pun intended) technology.
> 
> Maybe Old Ben Franklin had the key to it (pun intended).
> 
> You may be able to go full-screen mode on the video.



Daddyoh and Samaras are actually very fortunate, as their subject matter has been known to kill/injure photographers and to even melt a great camera body or two!


----------



## daddyoh70

More of my weekend patrols
The first 2 were taken about an hour or so before sunset, the pics don't do justice as there was more of a prism effect with the naked eye. As you can see, the 2nd pic got photobombed by a bird












The Waning Gibbous against a blue sky also being photobombed by a bird






Silhouette of a crow. I just kinda like these last two


----------



## daddyoh70

daddyoh70 said:


> More of my weekend patrols


The *Waxing *Gibbous against a blue sky also being photobombed by a bird

Had to correct this.


----------



## daddyoh70

Been having a run of nasty storms in my area lately. Last Sunday I thought thet apocalypse was coming...


----------



## ladle

About time I uploaded again.
Fiji 2012: 

View attachment JG2_8330_2.jpg


View attachment JG2_8339.jpg


View attachment JG2_8348_2.jpg


View attachment JG2_8349.jpg


View attachment JG2_8389_2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Continued  

View attachment JG2_8403.jpg


View attachment JG2_8427.jpg


View attachment JG2_8453_2.jpg


View attachment JG2_8456.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

ladle said:


> About time I uploaded again.
> Fiji 2012:



How cute are those kids! Great pictures, as always.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ladle, all your pics are brilliant, as always.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Really great pictures guys! I love seeing how you all capture the world!


----------



## nettie

Great photos, everyone! 

Here are a couple of recent entries into another photo contest:

View attachment Tanner3web.jpg


View attachment SedanMain0811web.jpg


View attachment LittleHouse0811aweb.jpg


View attachment JunkHouse1BWweb.jpg


The last two took 1st place in their catagories.


----------



## daddyoh70

A couple shots of the Blue Moon from August 31st


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Remember that thing that happened in Tampa last week? I got a pass to take pictures of it for a few hours on Wednesday.



























I also shot Amy Goodman's speaking event at a local theater afterwards.






And finally...

...This picture is enormous, but you should look at it anyway.

I also have protest photos, but I haven't gone through them yet.


----------



## CPProp

English drought conditions


----------



## ladle

THe big storm here this week 

View attachment JG2_8997_2.jpg


View attachment JG2_9006.jpg


View attachment JG2_9063.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

ladle said:


> THe big storm here this week



Stunning. (as usual)


----------



## imfree

ladle said:


> THe big storm here this week



Striking photos, really intense weather activity, there!


----------



## daddyoh70

ladle said:


> THe big storm here this week



Great shots ladle!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya




----------



## CPProp

Never seen A church ceiling so bright


----------



## CPProp

The Vltava River


----------



## ladle

a busker on the city streets of Christchurch 

View attachment JG2_9614small.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Photography is one of my most favorite things! I love cemeteries, old abandoned buildings, urban decay, grafitti, and people.

I have a Deviant Art account, but haven't uploaded much there.

This is one of my favorites:






And this one


----------



## vardon_grip

Even more audio and visual from work.

E-40 





















"Function" remix video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEw3IxKym7o&feature=plcp
(NSFW-Language...heck it's a rap video, what did you expect?)

Bassnectar with Lupe Fiasco
















"Vava Voom" music video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_K5bNLy3FA


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## vardon_grip

I was going through some prints from the past and found a few that I liked.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

That last shot's pretty good. How'd you capture it?

Anyway...

Today in Bed-Stuy:


----------



## MattB

Brutal. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## CPProp

The season be a changing


----------



## dharmabean

Seasons Changing in My Neck of the Woods too!


----------



## dharmabean

This is a storm coming in over Seattle.

View attachment stormie.jpg


----------



## ~nai'a~

One I'm proud of....  

View attachment DSC_0028.cc.jpg


----------



## CPProp

Lincoln Cathedral, they charge £2 for a photographic permit - and there was me thinking it was only Robin Hood who stole from the rich to give to the poor lol.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## EMH1701

This is my latest. 

View attachment snowleaf2.jpg


----------



## Linda

dharmabean said:


> Seasons Changing in My Neck of the Woods too!



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lalatx

From a vacation a few months ago... 

View attachment IMG_1972a.jpg


View attachment IMG_2010a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1950a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1995a.jpg


----------



## QuasimodoQT

^^ Really love both of the shoreline ones!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I love taking pictures, some turn out pretty good even with my crappy iPhone camera and my out dated digital camera I would like to get a better one, like a Pentax or something. The other pictures are gorgeous though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanksgiving Sky.


----------



## MattB

I'm no photographer, but I do own a camera. I took this over the weekend on a road trip to Manitoulin Island. 

Manitowaning Bay, I love this place...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

This I took in Niagara Falls back in May, it's one of my favourites.






A thunderhead cloud minutes before the downpour






Then this:


----------



## ~nai'a~

Head in the clouds...:happy: 

View attachment DSC_0154.dd.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Mount Rainier at Dawn from West Hill Kent


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Deacone

My first promo involving TWO flashes now  Hooray


----------



## dharmabean

Bobby Sick. A local rap artist that I've photographed before. Trying out a new edit program.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I love photography... I'm not that great, but I'm getting better. I have my own Facebook page for my photography and designs as well as trying to post some stuff on deviantART but I've got a long way to go before I can consider myself good!  Sorry I blurred the image where my logo was and the white box in the first picture lol just privacy reasons.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Holy crap posting more cuz I can


----------



## vardon_grip

...and a happy new year!


----------



## x0emnem0x

vardon_grip said:


> ...and a happy new year!



Would rep you but it won't let me, LOVE IT!


----------



## CPProp

It may be a religious time of year, but this is beyond most mortals.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Recently photography from Christmas.


----------



## supersizebbw

view from my hotel window when i was on vacation in the lake district two years ago...the hotel was located literally next door to the old beatrix potter house.


----------



## MattB

Nice pic! Looks real beautiful there.

However, my sixth sense is picking up the spirit of a large coffee cup haunting the area...


----------



## supersizebbw

MattB said:


> Nice pic! Looks real beautiful there.
> 
> However, my sixth sense is picking up the spirit of a large coffee cup haunting the area...


thanks MattB 

lol! the coffee cup really does look like it's floating about


----------



## MattB

supersizebbw said:


> thanks MattB
> 
> lol! the coffee cup really does look like it's floating about



It makes the photo quite whimsical.


----------



## dharmabean

This is a sleepy gnome I got for Christmas from my cousin. I've decided to take him with me everywhere. This is his first adventure.... Kelso, WA.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Crafty Barnardo

I really want to get into photography, nice photos everyone.


----------



## CPProp

Useless information Pictures:- 

Effigy of a crusader, the carved frog indicates that the effigy is of a crusader and is believed to be of a person who took part in the third crusade. The Alter tomb behind is that of Sir Thomas Berkeley who died in 1488


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## CPProp

Getting all steamed up.


----------



## ladle

It's about time I posted on here again.... 

View attachment 13187_10151743392943761_914454977_n.jpg


View attachment 16537_10151589955183761_1489123626_n.jpg


View attachment 68461_10151549176993761_1461494627_n.jpg


View attachment 480312_10151789555048761_1084595750_n.jpg


View attachment 532535_10151589789303761_1461113734_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Love it... the photography in here is awesome


----------



## daddyoh70

Finally blew the dust of my camera, took these about an hour ago.


----------



## x0emnem0x

daddyoh70 said:


> Finally blew the dust of my camera, took these about an hour ago.



Looking lovely! Here's one of my more recent snaps.


----------



## daddyoh70

x0emnem0x said:


> Looking lovely! Here's one of my more recent snaps.



Thanks, right back at ya!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh - I have pretty much stopped coming to the photo thread, mostly because I have nothing to contribute but the clapping of my hands. Those are the sort of roses that most wives around here can only dream of; only the few with gardens and dedication can produce such delectable flowers. The commercial grades are but a pale reflection. If I could have found roses like that for our 23rd anniversary, I wouldn't have picked them -oh no! Those beautiful creatures should never be in captivity. I would have taken Mrs. Ho Ho outside to see them, bend over to smell them, given her a loving pat on the fanny, and gotten off on the sparkle in her eyes.


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> daddyoh - I have pretty much stopped coming to the photo thread, mostly because I have nothing to contribute but the clapping of my hands. Those are the sort of roses that most wives around here can only dream of; only the few with gardens and dedication can produce such delectable flowers. The commercial grades are but a pale reflection. If I could have found roses like that for our 23rd anniversary, I wouldn't have picked them -oh no! Those beautiful creatures should never be in captivity. I would have taken Mrs. Ho Ho outside to see them, bend over to smell them, given her a loving pat on the fanny, and gotten off on the sparkle in her eyes.



Thanks Ho Ho. Have to agree with you about the commercial grade roses. I also find it hard to believe that you have nothing to contribute here. One of the photography instructors where I work gave me some of the best advice on taking pics. I had asked him about some pointers on using my new Canon t3i, (because I'm too lazy to read the book). He told me that too many people try to "shoot with their head rather than their heart." I realized that he was right. I spent so much time trying to figure out how to work the camera and get all the settings right, that I was letting a lot of good pics just slip away. I rarely shoot on full auto, but now through trial and error, I've gotten a handle on taking better pics. Anyway, these roses are on the grounds of the university where I work. I did some editing on them, (see below), framed them and gave them to Mrs. Daddyoh. She's usually not one for the mushy stuff, but she really seemed to love these. Thanks for the rep also.


----------



## daddyoh70

Did some editing on the rose pics. Here is the end result... 

View attachment Rose01.jpg


View attachment Rose02.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Stunning!

You can almost smell them they look so real..



daddyoh70 said:


> Did some editing on the rose pics. Here is the end result...


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Stunning!
> 
> You can almost smell them they look so real..



Thanks Surly!


----------



## daddyoh70

A few pics I took today


----------



## J34

Lovely pictures!


----------



## x0emnem0x

daddyoh, you are such an amazing photog... I wish I could be that good! Maybe someday. (;


----------



## daddyoh70

x0emnem0x said:


> daddyoh, you are such an amazing photog... I wish I could be that good! Maybe someday. (;



Thank you so much! I wish I was as good as you think I am... 
I mounted my camera to my little telescope the other day and got some pretty good shots of the moon, can't wait for the "Super Moon" on Sunday!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank you so much! I wish I was as good as you think I am...
> I mounted my camera to my little telescope the other day and got some pretty good shots of the moon, can't wait for the "Super Moon" on Sunday!!



My camera has a pretty nice zoom, can get decent pics like that as well, I wanna try to get some shots of the Super Moon!


----------



## daddyoh70

x0emnem0x said:


> My camera has a pretty nice zoom, can get decent pics like that as well, I wanna try to get some shots of the Super Moon!



Good luck with the Super Moon. I hope to get some decent shots too. You'll have to post pics. I actually bought a T-Mount where I can mount my camera to my Meade ETX-70 telescope. It's pretty cool.


----------



## CPProp

Is all going to rack and ruin ( the Tudor birth place of Lady Jane Gray - an ex of Henry VIII).


----------



## daddyoh70

A few more from today's journey. Apologize for all the bird pics, but that's about all I see around here.


----------



## daddyoh70

Well, the whole super moon thing turned into a giant pile of crap. It was so cloudy, I couldn't get any decent shots. Anyway, here's my pic of the day. A little out of focus, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## CPProp

Duck Tails


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean, those pics are awesome!!!



dharmabean said:


>





dharmabean said:


>


----------



## LuckyDreamer87




----------



## CPProp

Amazing Tudor built Hall - amazing its still standing.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Wow...that house is so interesting looking. I'm in love with the windows that run all along the side of the house.


----------



## CPProp

That is the long gallery, its floor is as wonky on the inside as it looks from the outside and makes for interesting orientation when walking through it.


----------



## daddyoh70

A couple I took today.


----------



## CPProp

a small part Grimsthorpe Castle gardens


----------



## lalatx

From a recent car show. 

View attachment 733826_10151559594316083_103391308_n.jpg


View attachment 46999_10151559593331083_1207604094_n.jpg


View attachment 35012_10151559593626083_377991913_n.jpg


View attachment 546027_10151559593036083_295729264_n.jpg


View attachment 37043_10151559593236083_260852697_n.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## CPProp

Gloucestershire


----------



## daddyoh70

First two are from a colony of feral cats I care for where I work.











Almost didn't see the bird


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Here is (almost) my entire body of photographic work in one place.

157 photos taken over six years.


----------



## Cat

A handful of favorites from the last several months: 

View attachment IMG_2759.JPG


View attachment IMG_2888.JPG


View attachment IMG_2902.JPG


View attachment IMG_3057.JPG


View attachment IMG_4174.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## Amaranthine

While it's terribly composed, I was overly delighted to be reminded that even Buffalo can be pretty. It almost makes me wish I were a morning person.


----------



## daddyoh70

Amaranthine said:


> While it's terribly composed, I was overly delighted to be reminded that even Buffalo can be pretty. *It almost makes me wish I were a morning person. *
> 
> Pic snipped



You could always do what I do. Wait about 12 hours, do a 180 and then take some pics!  Nice shot though!


----------



## ladle

Some new stuff.... 

View attachment 1001081_10152077911718761_1429624359_n.jpg


View attachment 1002541_10152072552128761_1406317558_n.jpg


View attachment IMG_5658abc.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

it's a cross post, but I was really happy with the picture. I love Seattle.


----------



## dharmabean

Saturday Farmer's Market


----------



## daddyoh70

From a recent vacation in Florida. 





















This guy tried to sell me insurance...


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## SprocketRocket

I like this picture because, to me, it shows a soldier in pain, with the Freedom Tower, the new one, rising in all of its grace and majesty in the background, rising in victorious triumph, for America. And for snapped on the fly, I'd say it was pretty good.

Freedom Tower, in front of a separate memorial, taken from Jersey City on the way in to Manhattan.

Let us never forget September 11th, 2001, and remember that day and those lost with quiet honor, dignity, and respect. 

We all probably know folks affected. I was in downtown Manhattan that day. Younger, but.. 

See above sentence.


----------



## JMCGB

My fav thread around these parts! Loving all the great photos.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## JMCGB

A lot of my pics are Chesapeake Bay related.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Surlysomething

Very pretty.



dharmabean said:


>


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

dharmabean said:


>



I love that we have different views of "The Mountain."


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you Surly! :happy:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love that we have different views of "The Mountain."



Me too! Either way, it's beautiful and gracious. I can see Mt. Rainier, Mt. Hood, Mt. Adams and Mt. St. Helens from one lookout point near where I live. it's so majestic on a very clear day!


----------



## Miskatonic

I'm not what you would call, you know, _good_, but I dabble in photography from time to time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Literally had to sneak up on it, but I loved it's color!


----------



## CPProp

A Buzzard doing its thing.


----------



## JMCGB

More Chesapeake Bay goodies...


----------



## vardon_grip

Jackson Square. New Orleans, LA.


----------



## daddyoh70

My first attempt at star trails






Autumn!!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Daddyoh -

I may have told this story before. If so, please forgive me, all of you. I was a grad student in astronomy in the years 1959-1969, at the Univ. of Arizona. We had a nice cadre of grad students at the time. One of them came back from a camping trip near the Grand Canyon. He had some prints of a rather normal-looking Canyon landscape - except for the star trails in the blue sky. Turned out that he had photographed the scene as a time exposure of many hours, using a newly released high speed version of Kodak Ektachrome. 

(I quote a Wiki article: "High Speed Ektachrome, announced in 1959[3] provided an ASA 160 color film.")

The fascinating thing was that the landscape looked so normal, illuminated by hours of starlight. Apparently, the composite illumination of the many stars averaged out to something near the solar norm.

It was startling to see those star trails of probably 120 deg. arc, against a perfectly blue sky - and figure out how it was done.

We (amateurs on the way to becoming professional) astronomers were familiar with hours-long exposures but had not had a chance to use high speed film in that context.

For comparison, before I attended the U of A, I lectured at the college observatory in Duluth, MN. This observatory, built by John Henry Darling around 1910, feature a very nice Brasher 9" f/15 refractor - an instrument designed for tight focus on objects of planetary scale - planets, multiple stars and planetary nebulae, not extended objects of low luminosity, such as distant galaxies. We tried our hand at time exposures also, using a fine grain film called ADOX KB 14 (or 17) where 14 and 17 are the ASA ratings. Compare that to the ASA 160 Ektachrome (or modern films and sensors with ASA equivalent speeds in the thousands.)

I am no longer active in that field but am amazed that, with Earth orbits filled with wonderful telescopes, huge ground-based instruments still have their place. The Very Large Telescope (yes, that's what it is called) in Cerro Paranal, Chile is, I believe, the current champion, with even (ever) larger ones planned.

I had this idea for a cartoon. Imagine a very long, telescope-like instrument, perhaps a combination of the VLT and the LHC. At each end, you have grey-bearded physicists, astronomers and theologians, peering into it, and each exclaiming "I think I see god!"


----------



## RabbitScorpion

On the left is my Bell & Howell Director Series Zoomatic Dual Electric Eye model 414-PD 8mm movie camera. This camera has about as much gadgetry as a camera without a battery possibly can. It has power zoom (the same spring wind that runs the shutter/film transport can be geared to the zoom lens!) and an very early form of "matrix metering" - a selenium cell, which actually generates power from light, sets the lens opening, whilst another photocell opens the lens back up if the scene is backlit. It also has a slow-motion mode in which the change in exposure that would result is compensated.

On the right is a Polaroid "Highlander" camera, a downsized instant camera that took wallet-size prints - and thus cheaper pictures (the name is from a "Cheapskate Scottish" stereotype). These are quite common and most collectors would tell you I paid too much for mine when I bought it at a garage sale for $5.00.

I post these because of the events of 50 years ago this month.

Dallas dressmaker Abraham Zapruder was using his B&H 414-PD when he wound up making the most famous (and infamous) home movie in world history.

At the same time, on the other side of Elm Street, Mary Moorman was taking a picture of the tragic motorcade with her "Highlander" as the limousine was passing the Grassy Knoll (an unsharp picture which shows anything from skylight passing through trees to a cop or a KGB agent with a rifle, depending on who you ask). Mine is an 80B instead of Mary's 80A, but the two models are identical in front and take identical pictures. 

View attachment P1030142.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Daddyoh -
> 
> "Story snipped"



Ho Ho, I had not heard that one before, thanks for sharing. My pic was a series of 30 second exposures, I believe final count was 127 exposures, with white balance set on Tungsten. I then used a software program to stack them for the final result. These shots were taken in my back yard, but I'm currently looking for a spot with a wider view of the sky.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> Ho Ho, I had not heard that one before, thanks for sharing. My pic was a series of 30 second exposures, I believe final count was 127 exposures, with white balance set on Tungsten. I then used a software program to stack them for the final result. These shots were taken in my back yard, but I'm currently looking for a spot with a wider view of the sky.



daddyoh -

I think the main reason I keep coming back to Dimensions is to tell old stories. My kids and grand kids just yawn and look the other way when I start. This time I want to tell you (and any other interested parties) about an old friend (I should say 'former friend' because, woefully, I have lost track of him.

During the 1950s, Evered Kreimer was a passionate member of our Duluth Astronomy Club. His main field of endeavor was TV repair. His hobbies were many and varied, including hi-fi (and stereo when that came along) ham radio (he had a huge rhombic antenna configuration of four sizable towers, strung with antenna wire and oriented to Australia) and was into everything an amateur astronomer could do at that time. 

In the late '60s he moved to the clear skies of Arizona, bought a 12 1/2" reflector and started doing cooled plate photography. Eventually, he wrote a book on the Messier objects, as viewed by an amateur. No telescopes were in orbit in those days. I think the largest land-based instrument was still the Mt. Palomar 200" Hale Telescope, the unchallenged queen of the night skies.

I just dug up some references for him, his bio, and his book. I list them here. I ran across a phone number for him. I may call him if I can get over my embarrassment for letting our communication lapse.

Here's a brief bio on Evered

Amazon still carries their book, 'The Messier Album'. I have it, somewhere in my ex-wife's basement.

This link points to some of Evered's photos - shots which eventually found their way into the book.

I think it has taken me 50 years to realize what a guy he was.


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> daddyoh -
> 
> I think the main reason I keep coming back to Dimensions is to tell old stories. My kids and grand kids just yawn and look the other way when I start. This time I want to tell you (and any other interested parties) about an old friend (I should say 'former friend' because, woefully, I have lost track of him.
> 
> During the 1950s, Evered Kreimer was a passionate member of our Duluth Astronomy Club. His main field of endeavor was TV repair. His hobbies were many and varied, including hi-fi (and stereo when that came along) ham radio (he had a huge rhombic antenna configuration of four sizable towers, strung with antenna wire and oriented to Australia) and was into everything an amateur astronomer could do at that time.
> 
> In the late '60s he moved to the clear skies of Arizona, bought a 12 1/2" reflector and started doing cooled plate photography. Eventually, he wrote a book on the Messier objects, as viewed by an amateur. No telescopes were in orbit in those days. I think the largest land-based instrument was still the Mt. Palomar 200" Hale Telescope, the unchallenged queen of the night skies.
> 
> I just dug up some references for him, his bio, and his book. I list them here. I ran across a phone number for him. *I may call him if I can get over my embarrassment for letting our communication lapse.*
> 
> Here's a brief bio on Evered
> 
> Amazon still carries their book, 'The Messier Album'. I have it, somewhere in my ex-wife's basement.
> 
> This link points to some of Evered's photos - shots which eventually found their way into the book.
> 
> I think it has taken me 50 years to realize what a guy he was.



Great stuff Ho Ho! Thanks for sharing. As for the bold/underlined print... all the more reason to call. A little of this :blush: could lead to a lot of this  You'll never know unless you try.


----------



## CPProp

Englands Green and Flooded Christmas Eve Land.


----------



## vardon_grip

Goodbye '13, hello '14: Queen Mary-Long Beach


----------



## CPProp

Sometimes being in the right place at the right produces not an everyday village sight.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Took this one the other day when it was unreasonably cold.


----------



## daddyoh70

Been really busy with the camera lately. Too many pics to post individually so I'm posting links to a couple sets from my flickr page. Enjoy. If you have any questions about any of the pics, please ask.

This set is from the coldest day of year. Wife agrees to go photo hunting with me. (Doesn't get any better than that!) We ended up driving 2 hours to the beach for this set.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639887242246

This set is from an old abandoned barn, built around 1812, near my home. It's the site of the first Catholic Church in Delaware which was later converted to a dairy farm. It's listed on the National Registry of Historic Places. As you can see from the pics, the local asshats have no respect for anything. Two 17 year olds were arrested for setting fire to it back in 2010.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639887204656

The last set is from two locations. One is an abandoned fiber mill, the other is an abanonded snuff mill. The two are within walking distance of each other. The snuff mill was built in the late 1890's and the fiber mill in the early 1920's.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639887224826/


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I am an amateur at photography, but I love it just the same, and I love editing my photos even more!


----------



## Dansinfool

The Raritan Bay frozen over by Sandy Hook NJ 

View attachment Ice Flow small.jpg


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Some photos when I first started out...


----------



## bmann0413

Well, as you know, we here in the South had that little snowstorm thing pass over us, so I decided to practice some photography. These were the best of the bunch, in my opinion.





This one was REALLY popular with people on Facebook.





I noticed my nephew had this book, so I took the opportunity. lol





And just a picture of my nephew playing in the snow.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bmann0413 said:


> Well, as you know, we here in the South had that little snowstorm thing pass over us, so I decided to practice some photography. These were the best of the bunch, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was REALLY popular with people on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my nephew had this book, so I took the opportunity. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a picture of my nephew playing in the snow.



You've got a good eye bmann! I especially love the composition of your nephew holding the book while looking out the window! Very nice!


----------



## daddyoh70

The Mrs. and I have taken to finding old, abandoned properties


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Another snow day here in Pennsylvania!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My latest photos of the snow at Conrad Weiser Homestead in PA


----------



## lucca23v2

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Here ya go



Amazing picture!


----------



## lucca23v2

Photography is amazing! I use to take a lot of pictures. I even learned how to develop film, when there was film to develop. (Did I just date myself?...lol) 

I prefer B&W photographs. I love the contrasts.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## CPProp

It's amazing what you come across wandering about lonely as a cloud in the Leicestershire countryside.


----------



## x0emnem0x

CPProp said:


> It's amazing what you come across wandering about lonely as a cloud in the Leicestershire countryside.



BEAUTIFUL! That second picture especially. Love it!


----------



## lucca23v2

Tired of snow, but still love the winter pics. 

View attachment Colors of winter.jpg


----------



## CPProp

Leicestershire countryside on a Sunny Sunday


----------



## MattB

This is just a quick iPhone pic I took at a supposedly haunted farmhouse. I'm only showing it here as a fine example of pareidolia. The photo itself is terrible, but I thought it was neat...the only editing I did to it was to crop out my team member on the left and I sharpened it slightly. 

We debunked it right away, but for a split second there I was all giddy.


----------



## Oona

The Roller Derby ladies on Saturday night. I'm their unofficial photographer. 

View attachment IMG_0226.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x

My yummy chicken noodles I had the other night. Not super great photography but with my iPhone it turned out pretty decently.


----------



## dharmabean

Went and explored the new town I'm now living in.

Love the rolling wheat hills, very "Americana" to me.


----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

daddyoh70 said:


>



Beautiful colors and clarity! May I ask what kind of camera you have? Or have you edited them in some way? Very nice!


----------



## daddyoh70

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Beautiful colors and clarity! May I ask what kind of camera you have? Or have you edited them in some way? Very nice!



Thank you Ms Charlotte! I'm using a Canon EOS 60D with an EF 18-155mm Canon lens. I just upgraded from the Canon T3i. I did do a little editing, but mainly shadows and highlights. I couldn't be happier with the pics from the 60D.


----------



## dharmabean

I have updated my portfolio:

http://arebeleye.daportfolio.com/


----------



## CPProp

Found these wandering around Calke Abbey grounds on a Sunny Sunday


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank you Ms Charlotte! I'm using a Canon EOS 60D with an EF 18-155mm Canon lens. I just upgraded from the Canon T3i. I did do a little editing, but mainly shadows and highlights. I couldn't be happier with the pics from the 60D.



Looks like I'll be putting the Canon EOS 60D on my future shopping list!


----------



## daddyoh70

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Looks like I'll be putting the Canon EOS 60D on my future shopping list!



I've only had mine for about two weeks, so I'm still learning, but it seems like a real good camera and it gets great reviews.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

daddyoh70 said:


> I've only had mine for about two weeks, so I'm still learning, but it seems like a real good camera and it gets great reviews.



Thanks, I appreciate it. I have a Fujifilm FinePix S8600. It's a nice working camera and takes nice photos, but I would like something that takes crisper shots. I've heard great things about Canons, so I will definitely be checking them out!


----------



## dharmabean

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm using a Canon EOS 60D with an EF 18-155mm Canon lens.



So jealous. So... damned .... jealous. :blush:


----------



## lucca23v2

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I have a Fujifilm FinePix S8600. It's a nice working camera and takes nice photos, but I would like something that takes crisper shots. I've heard great things about Canons, so I will definitely be checking them out!



When you say a more crisp shot.. what exactly do you mean?

Do the pictures of still life come out blurred? if it does, then yes you need something better.

If you are taking pictures of moving objects you might just need to change your shutter settings, always use the higher shutter settings for movement.. or set it to take more pictures per second.. movement will always make your pics a bit blurry if the camera is not set correctly.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

lucca23v2 said:


> When you say a more crisp shot.. what exactly do you mean?
> 
> Do the pictures of still life come out blurred? if it does, then yes you need something better.
> 
> If you are taking pictures of moving objects you might just need to change your shutter settings, always use the higher shutter settings for movement.. or set it to take more pictures per second.. movement will always make your pics a bit blurry if the camera is not set correctly.



My pictures are clear, but not as clear as I'd like. As for moving pics, I still struggle with the right setting...*sigh* Thanks for the suggestion though, I will definitely try it and see how it works!


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> So jealous. So... damned .... jealous. :blush:



dharmabean, I've seen some of your photos, you've got nothing to be jealous of. The sale of my T3i and my annual gift from Uncle Sam paid for the 60D.

Here are some recent ones. Found some more old abandoned properties. The last two are WWII Observation Towers that line the Delaware seashore.


----------



## dharmabean

Daddyoh!! I LOVE THESE! (over use of !!! appropriate here). I love derelict, abandoned, dilapidated buildings. These are outstanding. 

As for the jealousy part, I have a Canon Rebel XTi. I would just love to upgrade it eventually. Cameras are like cars, after so many miles/shutter use, they need to be traded in. Mine gets a lot of use. I know that it has a lot more to do with your lenses too. I would LOVE to upgrade my lenses. I am aiming for a fisheye lens.


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> Daddyoh!! I LOVE THESE! (over use of !!! appropriate here). I love derelict, abandoned, dilapidated buildings. These are outstanding.
> 
> As for the jealousy part, I have a Canon Rebel XTi. I would just love to upgrade it eventually. Cameras are like cars, after so many miles/shutter use, they need to be traded in. Mine gets a lot of use. I know that it has a lot more to do with your lenses too. I would LOVE to upgrade my lenses. I am aiming for a fisheye lens.



My wife and I have found a gold mine of old abandoned properties all within a 2 hour drive. Delaware has it's own smaller version of Route 66. D.O.T. built a bypass from the northern county to the southern county,(where the beach is) about 15 years ago and many homes and business on the old "beach route" now stand empty. We both shoot about 150-400 pics a week sometimes just traipsing through these abandoned places. I hope to be able to upgrade my lenses too sometime, but God they are expensive. Thanks for the props on my latest set of pics too.


----------



## JMCGB

Winter Jan 2014


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous.

It looks peaceful.



JMCGB said:


> Winter Jan 2014


----------



## ~nai'a~

JMCGB said:


> Winter Jan 2014



Beautiful.

I want to be there...


----------



## JMCGB

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> It looks peaceful.





~nai'a~ said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I want to be there...



Thanks. Not frozen anymore though.


----------



## ~nai'a~

JMCGB said:


> Thanks. Not frozen anymore though.



It really does look so peacefull... Where is it? It looks like a wonderful place to take long walks in the sun and feel the breeze... :happy:


----------



## JMCGB

~nai'a~ said:


> It really does look so peacefull... Where is it? It looks like a wonderful place to take long walks in the sun and feel the breeze... :happy:



Chesapeake Bay, Maryland


----------



## lucca23v2

JMCGB said:


> Chesapeake Bay, Maryland



I love that area! Every time I go through there it feels so serene and peaceful.. sometimes a bit deliverance... but nice...


----------



## lucca23v2

Hey, if anyone is interested you can go to www.Yipit.com to find local discounted photography classes.

Those in NY you can click on the link below. This is an online course and it is $24.
http://local.amazon.com/brooklyn/B00IOVJNMI?cid=bd_YIPIT_B00IOVJNMI&ref_=bd_YIPIT_B00IOVJNMI


Groupon also has 3 hours classes with professional photographers that teach you lighting and camera angles and lenses at discounted prices.


----------



## JMCGB

Had a warm spell last week and got this with my phone.


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap, what a GORGEOUS picture.

New background on my work computer. :bow:




JMCGB said:


> Had a warm spell last week and got this with my phone.


----------



## JMCGB

Surlysomething said:


> Holy crap, what a GORGEOUS picture.
> 
> New background on my work computer. :bow:



Thanks. HDR pics have their place and this was one of those times.


----------



## daddyoh70

The first pic is the former home of William Julius "Judy" Johnson, the first, and I believe only, baseball player from Delaware in the Baseball Hall of Fame. It is listed on the National Register of Historic Places. The house currently appears to be vacant. The others are just ones I've taken in my travels.


----------



## dharmabean

Such a wonderful picture ! 

I'm going to just come follow you around, you can show me all cool old houses that I can photograph too.




daddyoh70 said:


>


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> Such a wonderful picture !
> 
> I'm going to just come follow you around, you can show me all cool old houses that I can photograph too.



Thanks dharmabean! That would be awesome! 
It's a shame that there are so many historic houses around my home that are just rotting away. Years ago, Delaware started a Resident Curatorship program. They allow people to live in these historic houses, free of charge, but the curator is responsible for all repairs and upkeep. Most of the houses are in such a state of disrepair that no one wants them.


----------



## lucca23v2

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks dharmabean! That would be awesome!
> It's a shame that there are so many historic houses around my home that are just rotting away. Years ago, Delaware started a Resident Curatorship program. They allow people to live in these historic houses, free of charge, but the curator is responsible for all repairs and upkeep. Most of the houses are in such a state of disrepair that no one wants them.



They need to sell them to people in NYC.. they will buy them and keep them up for a bigger tax break.. I grantee it.


----------



## daddyoh70

lucca23v2 said:


> They need to sell them to people in NYC.. they will buy them and keep them up for a bigger tax break.. I grantee it.



Great idea! The 2nd photo in my set is of a house that was built in 1900. It is currently for sale.


----------



## dharmabean

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!! 

I'd keep it creepy though. LOL. Just for photo shoots, movie settings, etc.


----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## dharmabean

daddyoh70 said:


>



Feed back at all?


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> Feed back at all?


----------



## dharmabean

Oh my DaddyOh... This is incredible. I love it so much more in the B&W. 


p.s. I can't rep you as I have too many times.  But the sentiment is there.


----------



## lucca23v2

I like sepia better.. seems like americana, the good old days.... where as the black and white makes it more like showing hard times...

strange how an effect can make a picture give a person a different impression..


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> Oh my DaddyOh... This is incredible. I love it so much more in the B&W.
> 
> 
> p.s. I can't rep you as I have too many times.  But the sentiment is there.



Thanks so much dharmabean. I'm still torn between which one I like better. Your appreciation of my pics means a lot.



lucca23v2 said:


> I like sepia better.. seems like americana, the good old days.... where as the black and white makes it more like showing hard times...
> 
> strange how an effect can make a picture give a person a different impression..



I've always thought along those lines too, but I've kind of shied away from sepia. Don't know if it's just my mood or the fact that so many people in this particular area have fallen on hard times. Next semester at school, I'm actually taking a black and white photography course.


----------



## lucca23v2

daddyoh70 said:


> Next semester at school, I'm actually taking a black and white photography course.



B&W is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. It was mt favorite class in college.


----------



## JMCGB

This is from late November 2013.


----------



## dharmabean

Nothing beats a beautiful sunset.


----------



## JMCGB

dharmabean said:


> Nothing beats a beautiful sunset.



So right. We had some severe weather in the area that day and the rain stopped long enough and at the right time to shoot this.


----------



## dharmabean

I'm curious, skies that are usually that red/orange indicates a fire. Have you had a fire there recently?



JMCGB said:


> So right. We had some severe weather in the area that day and the rain stopped long enough and at the right time to shoot this.





Here's a picture of the sun around 5pm last August after huge fires ripped through the area.







Sky from the same day & time.


----------



## JMCGB

We hardly ever have fires. If a severe thunder storm comes through at the right time we get sunsets like the one I posted. Everything lined up right that evening.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

JMCGB said:


> Had a warm spell last week and got this with my phone.



Holy shit, that's a phone pic?!

Here's one I took last year which happens to be on this PC. It's a waterfall in one of the parks near the Delaware Water Gap (I don't remember exactly which one - maybe Raymond's Kill?). Taken with a Nikon Coolpix P520, 18.1 MP w/ 42x Optical/4x Digital zoom. This image not fully zoomed, so no digital. Guessing subject was ~150' from me.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Post_Ironic

I adore that second photograph. The lighting makes the sky look so alive and busy (with ominous corners), while the landscape appears utterly barren and desolate aside from one tiny house caught up in the dark shadows of the earth. It's as though that tiny house is the last vestige of humanity on earth, and the inauspicious sky is threatening to make it disappear.


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


>



Love this pic!


----------



## daddyoh70

My latest trek...


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Post_Ironic

daddyoh70 said:


> My latest trek



This reminds me of an old dairy barn I gutted in Ireland and then transformed into a bed and breakfast. Brilliant photos.


----------



## dharmabean

More from my outing yesterday. I love old forgotten about cemeteries. This one is hidden on a hill in a neighborhood. Surrounded by houses. It's just sad.


----------



## Post_Ironic

x0emnem0x said:


> ...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Narcissus. It's so lovely to see all the spring flowers in bloom.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Post_Ironic said:


> Narcissus. It's so lovely to see all the spring flowers in bloom.



I agree! Absolutely love it. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

In case you missed the Lunar Eclipse.... red moon!


----------



## vardon_grip

Another look at the lunar eclipse


----------



## lucca23v2

vardon_grip said:


> Another look at the lunar eclipse



Beautiful! Awesome pic!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Didn't get to see the eclipse myself, overcast (and also I wasn't staying up late enough to see it bloom since I had work this morning), else I'd've been out shooting too.

But if the weather clears up tomorrow and tonight's doesn't defoliate the weeping cherry which JUST bloomed, there will be some shots of it.


----------



## JMCGB

Another from this past winter. Saw this frozen puddle while walking the dog.


----------



## daddyoh70

x0emnem0x said:


> In case you missed the Lunar Eclipse.... red moon!





vardon_grip said:


> Another look at the lunar eclipse



I'm beginning to think Mother Nature hates me. Once again, I miss a lunar event because of clouds, rain or snow or combination of the three. 

Great pics from both of you!


----------



## CPProp

Riverside Pub garden and river at dusk - I'm lucky to live here


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Well, since I don't have red moon pictures, here are a couple normal ones from last year:




Taken during the same outing as the waterfall curtain I posted before, this one from the top of a tall hill on the NJ side of the gap. This was in mid September of last year.




From my parents' deck, on a clear night in December.

And I just realized that these are different rotational angles of the same side of the moon. Nifty! Both shots taken at max (optical and digital) zoom, with brightness adjustment to prevent whiteout.


----------



## ~nai'a~

The moon...

Always as mysterious and a perfect subject!
Beautiful pictures... :happy:




Forgotten_Futures said:


> Well, since I don't have red moon pictures, here are a couple normal ones from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken during the same outing as the waterfall curtain I posted before, this one from the top of a tall hill on the NJ side of the gap. This was in mid September of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my parents' deck, on a clear night in December.
> 
> And I just realized that these are different rotational angles of the same side of the moon. Nifty! Both shots taken at max (optical and digital) zoom, with brightness adjustment to prevent whiteout.


----------



## CPProp

Not a sight you normally expect to see in the UK on a cool Easter Sunday.


----------



## ~nai'a~

This picture made me smile.... 

Maybe they are not real and made of chocolate!?  :happy:




CPProp said:


> Not a sight you normally expect to see in the UK on a cool Easter Sunday.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Gratuitous cat-tongue action!


----------



## CPProp

Waiting for dinner to swim by.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Surlysomething

Very cool picture!



CPProp said:


> Waiting for dinner to swim by.


----------



## dharmabean

Very SMALL town "Renn Faire". There were six people in garb.


----------



## CPProp

Continuing the cycle


----------



## dharmabean

These aren't the greatest because they were taken with my phone. But man, the sunset over the Palouse tonight was phenomenal.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## swamptoad

I love pictures of cloud formations. These are great pictures!


----------



## CPProp

Reflections of this evening's stroll.


----------



## Snow Angel

View attachment 15546_1201794724004_1202657566_30570644_450955_n.jpg



This is a pic of my Grandfather's old pond a few years ago when we had snow.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous. It looks so peaceful there.



CPProp said:


> Reflections of this evening's stroll.


----------



## CPProp

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous. It looks so peaceful there.



It is, and the best place I know to unwind - this evenings reflection


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty. I love the water lilies. 



CPProp said:


> It is, and the best place I know to unwind - this evenings reflection


----------



## Snow Angel

I realize this picture is out of season. This is a nice b&w photo of my husband Jeff, (swamptoad) playing his acoustic guitar.


----------



## swamptoad

Snow Angel said:


> I realize this picture is out of season. This is a nice b&w photo of my husband Jeff, (swamptoad) playing his acoustic guitar.




I like it!!!!! :happy:
(p.s. check out that hair) 


*ack*


----------



## Snow Angel

This was taken a few years ago at Red River New Mexico.


----------



## daddyoh70

Found these in a tree in my back yard. Juvenile Mourning Doves.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spidey man, spidey man...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

It seems ready-made for lots of you folks.
Google+ Helps Prolific Photogs Tell Short Stories 
Many shutterbugs are familiar with this bugaboo: They shoot scads of photos of a vacation or event, but they never find the time to put the pics in a form where they can be shared with friends and family. Google now has an app for that. It's called "Stories." Stories "can automatically weave your photos, videos and the places you visited into a beautiful travelogue," said Google's Anil Sabharwal. [More...]


----------



## CPProp

Wednesday Water Wander


----------



## CPProp

Digger Re enactors let loose with a mortar


----------



## dharmabean

Beautiful drive back from Spokane to Pullman. All photos are directly off phone no editing done.


----------



## Snow Angel

This is what I ran into when I was going to let our dog out yesterday.


----------



## Snow Angel

took with my phone.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## daddyoh70

Wow, seeing some really great pics here! Here are some from a few recent outings.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous. I like all of them, but this one is my fave. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, seeing some really great pics here! Here are some from a few recent outings.


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous. I like all of them, but this one is my fave.



Thanks, Hot Stuff!


----------



## Snow Angel




----------



## Snow Angel




----------



## swamptoad

closeup picture of blackberries

View attachment blackberries.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Makapu'u lighthouse at dawn. Oahu, HI.


----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## ssbbw_lovers

For the ones who likes the mountain...
Some pics took on the Italian Alps. 

View attachment 20140601_143027.jpg


View attachment 20140608_120124.jpg


View attachment PC080335.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

ssbbw_lovers said:


> For the ones who likes the mountain...
> Some pics took on the Italian Alps.



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

lucca23v2 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks.


----------



## vardon_grip

I got to enjoy this wonderful Cuban cigar after work yesterday.
Partagas Serie P No. 2-Piramide


----------



## lucca23v2

ssbbw_lovers said:


> Thanks.



Italy is one of my dream trips.. the other is ireland.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

lucca23v2 said:


> Italy is one of my dream trips.. the other is ireland.



I hope that you can come a day.
You wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Snow Angel

pics at the zoo


----------



## Snow Angel

.......


----------



## swamptoad

Beautiful pictures of a jaguar!


----------



## Saisha

vardon_grip said:


> Makapu'u lighthouse at dawn. Oahu, HI.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## vardon_grip

Saisha said:


> That is gorgeous!



Thank you very much!


----------



## lucca23v2

vardon_grip....I am so jealous. I was suppose to take a trip to HI this summer but the trip was postponed....


----------



## daddyoh70

The pump house at a local reservoir.






Red Winged Blackbird






Motion Blur


----------



## daddyoh70

Another look at the pump house






Turkey Vulture






Yum!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ist day of Summer
-Spanish Banks 

View attachment IMG_20140621_211219.jpg


----------



## Saisha

Kinda blurry but love the colors.

View attachment 115152


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Saisha

Dharmabean - those are some great photos!!


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> LOVE THESE!!! GREAT SHOTS!


----------



## dharmabean

Thank you both.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Planning to try for some good shots of tomorrow's moon, assuming I get home from work before it stops being awesome.


----------



## daddyoh70

Somebody mention the moon?^^^^^^^
Took these last night.











Then it got kinda cloudy...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I didn't get home in time to try for any close-to-the-horizon shots, and "brighter than normal" isn't actually a good thing when trying to take clear pictures of a reflective disk = P (Also I already have up-in-the-sky moonshots, I didn't feel like going out in the muggy heat for more of the same = P)


----------



## Surlysomething

Love this one. There's something about water, y'know?




daddyoh70 said:


> Motion Blur


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## vardon_grip

High Roller at The Linq: Las Vegas
The world's tallest observation wheel.


----------



## lucca23v2

Vardon_grip... I am so hating on you right now.. ugh.. I am jealous.. first the Hawaii pics.. now the Vegas pics...


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Love this one. *There's something about water, y'know?*



Yes there is.


----------



## CPProp

How things can change within half a mile along a river 

View attachment DSCF5018.JPG


View attachment DSCF5020.JPG


----------



## MattB

This is a picture of a reputedly haunted mill near where I live. I stop by this town often for work, so I always make a point of visiting the mill. 

Just an iPhone shot, but I thought it turned out pretty good. No ghost though...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Few of my older favorites I wanted to share.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## JMCGB

Finally have a working camera again. Albeit another smartphone camera. From yesterday evening.


----------



## luvmybhm

just wandered into this thread. these are ALL beautiful shots. i really enjoyed seeing them. great job!


----------



## Saisha

luvmybhm said:


> just wandered into this thread. these are ALL beautiful shots. i really enjoyed seeing them. great job!



I agree - fantastic photos! And if you want another photo site to wander through, this guy has over 34K from all over the world:

http://www.terragalleria.com/index.html


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## CPProp

Currently the only two flying Lancasters in the world one from the BBMF and VERA from Canada flying together - what a sight and sound. 

View attachment IMG_0628.JPG


----------



## JMCGB

Nice cloud cover over the bay this evening.


----------



## CPProp

Just a few pictures I took over the weekend to keep me out of trouble.. 

View attachment IMG_1441.JPG


View attachment IMG_1466.JPG


View attachment IMG_1549.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

From a recent vacation to West Virginia. Hit the New River Gorge and a bunch of parks on the National Park Service. Beautiful state! Sorry for the bulk upload.


----------



## Surlysomething

Stunningly gorgeous pictures! Thanks for sharing. :bow:

I'm using the deer shot for my computer background at work.






daddyoh70 said:


> From a recent vacation to West Virginia. Hit the New River Gorge and a bunch of parks on the National Park Service. Beautiful state! Sorry for the bulk upload.


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Stunningly gorgeous pictures! Thanks for sharing. :bow:
> 
> I'm using the deer shot for my computer background at work.



Thanks Surly! I'm honored that you're using my art


----------



## daddyoh70

Best time to hit the shore... From a recent trip to Wildwood, NJ


----------



## MattB

Took this last July with my phone on the trail right by my house. I'm going to use it on a music project I'm working on. It's a low-res version so I could upload it here. Wow, do I miss summer...


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## CPProp

A bit of snow makes all the difference 

View attachment IMG_2552.JPG


View attachment IMG_2603.JPG


----------



## BCHolly

beautiful pics, will post some of my own when im on my own laptop  xx


----------



## CPProp

I Think this picture will have limited Appeel. 

View attachment IMG_2862.JPG


----------



## MattB

Just posting because for some reason I couldn't see CPProp's post and wanted to see if this would fix that.


----------



## dharmabean

It's totally been a while since I've posted. This seems to be my only thread I care about. I was a second photographer at a wedding a month ago or so. These are some of the pics.


----------



## daddyoh70

dharmabean said:


> It's totally been a while since I've posted. This seems to be my only thread I care about. I was a second photographer at a wedding a month ago or so. These are some of the pics.
> 
> Pics snipped



Nice pics Dharma! Was this your first wedding gig? If so, how was it? I photographed my first, and probably my last wedding back in August. Horrible experience for me and my assistant. Thanks for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## daddyoh70

Been a little remiss in posting. Here are some recent photos 

View attachment IMG_2500 (Custom).jpg


View attachment IMG_2510 (Custom).jpg


View attachment IMG_2915 (Custom).jpg


View attachment IMG_3612 (Custom).jpg


View attachment IMG_3665 (Custom).jpg


View attachment IMG_3740 (Custom).jpg


View attachment IMG_3944 (Custom).jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> Been a little remiss in posting. Here are some recent photos



We miss you when you're absent and re-miss you when you're absent again.


----------



## Yakatori

How, in contrast to, maybe, painting or some other type of image more directly labored upon by who's ever presenting it, you're more so left to deal with your own impression or interpretations. e.g.:



daddyoh70 said:


> "_Been a little remiss in posting. Here are some recent photos_"


When I look at that little house, all while I am marveling at its resiliency; what's overwhelming any of that is this greater sense of what it's really up against, and my own (however naive) personal sense of how I should even just try to intervene. Like, maybe, just take a chain saw to those trees growing out of it or just lightly dusting off some of that snow. Who knows, maybe in the spring someone will come along and think "_Oh, we could put up some supports and re-do the roof and this would be a halfway decent lean-to._" 

Of course, in a deeper sense, the trees, the snow, the weeds growing around it, the birds nesting inside, etc..are all all as much a natural part of In the landscape as the building itself. And so, the glass is already broken.

Also, in *Dharma*'s 3rd shot, are they merely walking together? Or is it one gently leading the other? Or am I just imagining it one way versus the another?


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> We miss you when you're absent and re-miss you when you're absent again.


 
Thanks Ho Ho! At least I have the pleasure of being on your mailing list, so in essence, I'm always in contact with Dims in one way or another.



Yakatori said:


> How, in contrast to, maybe, painting or some other type of image more directly labored upon by who's ever presenting it, you're more so left to deal with your own impression or interpretations. e.g.:
> 
> When I look at that little house, all while I am marveling at its resiliency; what's overwhelming any of that is this greater sense of what it's really up against, and my own (however naive) personal sense of how I should even just try to intervene. Like, maybe, just take a chain saw to those trees growing out of it or just lightly dusting off some of that snow. Who knows, maybe in the spring someone will come along and think "_Oh, we could put up some supports and re-do the roof and this would be a halfway decent lean-to._"
> 
> Of course, in a deeper sense, the trees, the snow, the weeds growing around it, the birds nesting inside, etc..are all all as much a natural part of In the landscape as the building itself. And so, the glass is already broken.
> 
> Also, in *Dharma*'s 3rd shot, are they merely walking together? Or is it one gently leading the other? Or am I just imagining it one way versus the another?


 
Well put Yakatori. That's the great thing about most forms of art, they are open to interpretation. Even if the artist intended it to look one way, 10 different people may see it 10 different ways. I, for one, love when people see things in my photos that I've completely missed, or see in in a whole different light than I did.


----------



## CPProp

Marvellous Medieval England. 

View attachment DSCF2793.JPG


View attachment IMG_2845.JPG


View attachment IMG_2890.JPG


View attachment IMG_2902.JPG


----------



## MattB

CPProp said:


> Marvellous Medieval England.



Murder, madness, and intrigue...today on Most Haunted.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous as usual. One is definitely going to be my desktop background at work. 


daddyoh70 said:


> Been a little remiss in posting. Here are some recent photos


----------



## CPProp

Replica Bristol Boxkite, Avro Triplane built for the film  Those Magnificent men in their flying machines These and other machines such as the 1909 Bleriot XI and 1910 Deperdussin are housed at the Shuttleworth Collection and all still take to the air in very calm weather  Think its time to revisit the collection and take some newer photos of them in the air.

Hawker Tomtit & Hawker Fury from the same collection 

View attachment DSCF1055.JPG


View attachment DSCF3791.JPG


View attachment DSCF3853.JPG


----------



## dharmabean

daddyoh70 said:


> Nice pics Dharma! Was this your first wedding gig? If so, how was it? I photographed my first, and probably my last wedding back in August. Horrible experience for me and my assistant. Thanks for keeping this thread alive.





Yakatori said:


> (clipped)Also, in *Dharma*'s 3rd shot, are they merely walking together? Or is it one gently leading the other? Or am I just imagining it one way versus the another?




DaddyOh - This is actually my second wedding. I really enjoyed it, for the most part. The bride in the wedding dress, her cousins and sisters were really pushy in regards to the photos we opted to do. They kept trying to "pose" them. I just wanted them in natural states. SO, the main photographer did the posed photos. I, on the other hand, stayed back with my camera to my face the whole time waiting for the "right" pictures. I had a really, really good time. It was beautiful. They were two brides, one with a Mexican background. Most of her family was there, but her parents who were strong in opposition to her being gay. They were beautiful, so loving and beautiful. 

Yakatori - The were walking away together. I just liked the picture with the brick and red doors. It gave them kind of a whimsical feel. I loved the gown and the juxtaposition of their colors against the wall and doors.


----------



## dharmabean

This was my first wedding back in 2010:


----------



## Yakatori

I have yet to see something quite like that at a wedding.



dharmabean said:


> "_...kept trying to "pose" them. I just wanted them in natural states. SO, the main photographer did the posed photos. I, on the other hand, stayed back with my camera to my face the whole time waiting for the "right" pictures. I had a really, really good time..._"


Yeah, that's probably the most fun and rewarding (artistically-speaking). People just don't have any idea the extent to which you're operating within a fairly limited window. 

Although, having more than one photographer definitely takes at least some of the pressure off.

Still, I remember when the first of my close friends got married, the main photographer kept trying to get us (the whole wedding party) to do all of this goofy, campy stuff. And we were just not those guys. Whereas, another friend, who was also invited to the wedding, happens to be a professional (news) photographer. She was only really responsible for the pre-ceremony shots (e.g. Bride and groom getting ready the morning of) But she carried her camera throughout. And, of course, captured what I thought were most of the very best shots of the entire event.


----------



## dharmabean

I'm not entirely sure. I think it has something to do with the Hispanic side? I can tell you that the wedding took place in a Masonic Lodge, so maybe part of the Masons/Eastern Star?


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous as usual. One is definitely going to be my desktop background at work.



Many thanks, Surly! Hope all is well with you.



dharmabean said:


> DaddyOh - This is actually my second wedding. I really enjoyed it, for the most part. The bride in the wedding dress, her cousins and sisters were really pushy in regards to the photos we opted to do. They kept trying to "pose" them. I just wanted them in natural states. SO, the main photographer did the posed photos. I, on the other hand, stayed back with my camera to my face the whole time waiting for the "right" pictures. I had a really, really good time. It was beautiful. They were two brides, one with a Mexican background. Most of her family was there, but her parents who were strong in opposition to her being gay. They were beautiful, so loving and beautiful.



Glad it was a good experience for you. Thanks for the recent rep! I owe you back when thet system allows!


----------



## MattB

A question for the pros...

I'm looking at getting Photoshop, but I'm seeing a whole mess of options on their website. Different versions etc... I'm just starting to Google all the options now, but if someone reading this thread could save me a few hours of Google-Fu it would be greatly appreciated.

Currently, I just use paint.net for whatever editing needs I have. It's been excellent for my purposes, but I'm starting to feel a little tired of the stock effects. I use it for creating album covers and other things for my music projects. However, in looking at the Photoshop options there is also a video editing program (Adobe Premiere Elements) which is interesting to me as I'm starting to make YouTube videos. My existing music videos are just fixed pictures made with Windows, so a little more production value could make a difference.

I'm rambling...

Anyways, if anyone has any input to the various options please share. Back to Google I go for now...


----------



## dharmabean

> A question for the pros...



I use Adobe Lightroom


----------



## MattB

dharmabean said:


> I use Adobe Lightroom



No one better to ask this follow up question...  Does it do spooky effects well?


----------



## dharmabean

MattB said:


> No one better to ask this follow up question...  Does it do spooky effects well?



Nah, it's not a graphic design based program. It's purely for photo editing. "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom is a photo processor and image organizer developed by Adobe Systems for Windows and OS X. It allows viewing, organizing and retouching a large number of digital images.[1] Lightroom's edits are non-destructive. However, despite sharing name with Adobe Photoshop, it is incapable of performing many of Photoshop functions such as doctoring (adding, removing or altering the appearance of individual image items), rendering text or 3D objects on images or modifying individual video frames."

For graphic design, photo manipulation, etc. I use a really old program called Macromedia Fireworks. I think Adobe has since bought it and rolled it into their CS package.


----------



## MattB

Excellent. Thanks! I am looking for more of a graphic design program then. I'll download some on a trial basis and see what clicks.


----------



## daddyoh70

MattB said:


> A question for the pros...
> 
> ...





dharmabean said:


> I use Adobe Lightroom



Not that I'm a pro, but I'm with dharma on this one. I use Lightroom 5 for photo editing. It has so many editing tools and a bunch of presets also. If it's in your budget, Adobe offers their entire suite, Lightroom, Photoshop, Bridge, etc. for $9.99 a month. Not sure about the cancellation policy, but if I remember correctly, there is a trial period.


----------



## vardon_grip

I use Photoshop CS6. It is the industry standard for good reason. The color adjustment and photo manipulation/compositing is 2nd to none. If you want to add text or graphics to a photo, PS is the way to go. There is so much you can do with it. You can also create a lot of graphics in PS. 
I also use Lightroom as well. I love it as a file organizer and its pretty good as a photo retoucher. It works with RAW files. (as does PS CS6-All photos should be shot in RAW) It doesn't have all the tools that I need in a photo editing program. I really like several of the style presets that LR has; it is a time saver indeed. Although, I find that a lot of the presets are really gimmicky. The gimmicks can be lot of fun and easy to use, but I think that instead of using it as a shortcut to creating a great photo, a lot of times its the gimmick that's the focus of the picture and not the subject or the photo overall.
Lightroom is fairly affordable. PS is expensive, but is worth every penny.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

^ What he said. I use PS CS6 as well and I believe it really is the best for editing. I am a designer and I'm constantly learning and discovering new techniques with PS... I really appreciate that in a program. If you want the gimmicky (lol Vardon) effects, you can find a boatload of free downloadable actions out there. I am a fan of the presets available through MCP Actions. She has more refined presets for both PS and Lightroom... And a good blog full of tips, too.


----------



## dharmabean

Did some family / kid photos today. She was just a precious little girl.


----------



## CPProp

View from a Medieval Church yard - Can see why they built it here 

View attachment IMG_3267.JPG


----------



## CPProp

Sunny Blue skys in UK brings out alsorts 

View attachment IMG_5526.JPG


View attachment IMG_5583.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Cool shots!




CPProp said:


> Sunny Blue skys in UK brings out alsorts


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

I initially sent this message as e-mail to a diverse group. Hence the comment at the bottom.


This eclipse should be super watching - a perfect eclipse at just the right time of the evening for the kids, no mosquitoes to speak (ill) of and, at least for this area, ideal weather. See a comprehensive article at the link. I'm including the full link (red) and the embedded link (title).



Some of you (BCC list) know far more about this event than I do, but all of you can appreciate the beauty of this celestial marvel.



Ho Ho Tai



http://earthsky.org/tonight/total-l...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-3a1f5343b2-394225169


*Super Blood Moon eclipse on night of September 27-28
*



See animation of the eclipse


----------



## CPProp

Props & Pistons - for the boys & girls 

View attachment IMG_6158.JPG


View attachment IMG_6391.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x

One of the pictures from my sister-in-laws little maternity shoot that we did. She's going to pop soon. 

More here if anyone is interested: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.931173436945046.1073741840.426091484119913&type=3


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Friends -
> 
> I initially sent this message as e-mail to a diverse group. Hence the comment at the bottom.
> 
> 
> This eclipse should be super watching - a perfect eclipse at just the right time of the evening for the kids, no mosquitoes to speak (ill) of and, at least for this area, ideal weather. See a comprehensive article at the link. I'm including the full link (red) and the embedded link (title).
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you (BCC list) know far more about this event than I do, but all of you can appreciate the beauty of this celestial marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho Ho Tai
> 
> 
> 
> http://earthsky.org/tonight/total-l...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-3a1f5343b2-394225169
> 
> 
> *Super Blood Moon eclipse on night of September 27-28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See animation of the eclipse


 
HoHo, made a special trip to the beach for this event.
First pic was pre-eclipse, Second, during, Third is the Super Blood Moon, (duh), and fourth was taken prior to the eclipse with the full moon behind clouds. 

View attachment Pre_Eclipse.jpg


View attachment During_eclipse.jpg


View attachment Super_blood_moon.jpg


View attachment Moon_Clouds (Custom).jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Then just a couple other pics I took while at the beach a few weeks ago 

View attachment Skee_ball.jpg


View attachment Surfer_dude.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> Then just a couple other pics I took while at the beach a few weeks ago



I don't get to this thread very often, but when I do, it's always a rush!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

daddyoh70 said:


> Then just a couple other pics I took while at the beach a few weeks ago



Wow, these pictures are great! As are the ones above! You are really good!:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I don't get to this thread very often, but when I do, it's always a rush!



I don't get here as often as I'd like. There are some really great photos in this thread.



FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Wow, these pictures are great! As are the ones above! You are really good!:bow:


Thank you for the kind words. :bow:


----------



## CPProp

Chain Making - the old way 

View attachment DSCF5808.JPG


View attachment DSCF5812.JPG


----------



## CPProp

More blue skys in the UK 

View attachment IMG_5767.JPG


View attachment IMG_5542.JPG


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment nature 006.JPG





Zoo picture
Alexandria, La


----------



## Snow Angel

This pic was taken in Texas. 

View attachment DSCF4956.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment nature 013.jpg


.............................


----------



## Dansinfool

November sunset that looks like mountains in the sky


----------



## Snow Angel

...................... 

View attachment DSCF4958.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment zoo pics 244.jpg


SQUIRREL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow Angel

A baby camel trying to get fresh with me lol. 

View attachment 10710611_10203925954088213_2089271573506057549_n.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel

Beautiful birds. 

View attachment 10398031_10203048180384419_6483262239136917089_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment zoo pics 193.jpg



........................


----------



## bbwbelover

I love photography 

View attachment moon241115.JPG


----------



## Snow Angel

Rose bush in our front yard. 

View attachment 12316338_10206829205507684_388288311135949048_n (1).jpg


----------



## Snow Angel

Sunrise in Amarillo Texas 

View attachment 12295410_10206805458194016_3576907242624195540_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment tree bark.jpg



......................


----------



## Snow Angel

This was on our front porch during the summer time. 

View attachment DSCF4540.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel

I took this a few years ago out in my front yard. 

View attachment 295858_2091178438041_5090436_n.jpg


----------



## caramelblack

Some pictures I took recently. All except the moon one are from downtown montreal when I used to work at night.


----------



## Snow Angel

.................. 

View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment upclose.jpg



...................


----------



## Snow Angel

............... 

View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Some pics a recent trip to West Virginia. These were taken at Seneca Rocks National Recreation Area 

View attachment IMG_0751-Edit.jpg


View attachment IMG_0757-HDR-Edit.jpg


View attachment IMG_0832-HDR-Edit.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Cool shots!



daddyoh70 said:


> Some pics a recent trip to West Virginia. These were taken at Seneca Rocks National Recreation Area


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Cool shots!



Thanks Surly!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> Some pics a recent trip to West Virginia. These were taken at Seneca Rocks National Recreation Area



Trees, and climbers, struggling to get to the top.


----------



## Snow Angel

This was at Hodges Gardens state park back in March 2012 

View attachment 535195_3179671289682_385659262_n.jpg


View attachment 548650_3179747331583_1317241600_n.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

Very lovely pictures! :happy:


----------



## Snow Angel

Pictures of my Grandfathers pond. 

View attachment DSCF4670.jpg


View attachment DSCF4668.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

Few pics from my Instagram -


----------



## Snow Angel

just out and about. 

View attachment DSCF4653.jpg


View attachment DSCF4655.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Finally got a few uploaded to my dA from my sister in laws maternity session we did.


----------



## Yakatori

x0emnem0x said:


> "_Finally got a few uploaded to my dA from my sister in laws maternity session we did._"


What's _dA_? If I recall correctly, when when you first posted some of these before, a while back, I immediately thought to myself about how this seems like a great way to market yourself. 

Because, it's the kind of smaller scale, lower cost add-on that you can use to build a customer base. That is, if you price sessions competitively against local studios; offer to meet people on their schedule, at locations of their choosing (local park, family event, etc...); and use targeted advertising (local church bulletins, area paper-based exchanges); then I could see how this is a product someone might _gift _ a young couple. Like an aunt or mother-in-law, I could see, would purchase this as a "_gift_."

You might not make a whole of money doing-it, initially. But, depending on how you work those local contacts, it can bring you bigger paying jobs down the line.

I would even consider comping a few, in the form of coupons or certificates or something like that, if there's some sort of (local) charity auction or raffle. Just as a way to put yourself out there.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yakatori said:


> What's _dA_? If I recall correctly, when when you first posted some of these before, a while back, I immediately thought to myself about how this seems like a great way to market yourself.
> 
> Because, it's the kind of smaller scale, lower cost add-on that you can use to build a customer base. That is, if you price sessions competitively against local studios; offer to meet people on their schedule, at locations of their choosing (local park, family event, etc...); and use targeted advertising (local church bulletins, area paper-based exchanges); then I could see how this is a product someone might _gift _ a young couple. Like an aunt or mother-in-law, I could see, would purchase this as a "_gift_."
> 
> You might not make a whole of money doing-it, initially. But, depending on how you work those local contacts, it can bring you bigger paying jobs down the line.
> 
> I would even consider comping a few, in the form of coupons or certificates or something like that, if there's some sort of (local) charity auction or raffle. Just as a way to put yourself out there.



For sure! dA has been around for awhile. It's called deviantART. It's basically a website to post your art, whether it be poems, paintings, photography, writing, stories, designs, graphic art/design, just anything related to that really. It's a social community, many people on there. I've been using the website forever, but haven't seemed to ever get much attention but I don't post all the time like some people do. I also use Flickr. Photography is something I definitely want to get more into, for sure, I just also want a better camera and such before I really charge people to do photos. I think I'm decent, I get some good pictures, that's for sure. I also post some of my photos on Flickr, as well as my Facebook page. I don't do a lot of local stuff just yet, but I have done specific pictures for friends and family that loved it, and other people have asked if they could pay me to do photos, lol. Just haven't gotten to that point of feeling comfortable accepting offers.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

"Moon calling Earth! Moon calling Earth!"
"Help! I'm caught in your bloody TV towers!"


Ho Ho Tai and Mrs Ho Ho
 

View attachment moon and towers - 1a.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

A mate of mine wanted some pictures taking of his fish tank inhabitants, literally took hundreds, these are some of the better ones I managed to take..... My Instagram is "Wushustyle" if anyone wants to see my collection, still a fairly new account and slowly growing.....


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I hope that bottom one is smaller than it looks.


----------



## big_lad27

Aye, it's about the size of a small fist


----------



## CPProp

Begining of Spring in old Blighty 

View attachment DSCF9845.JPG


View attachment DSCF9871.JPG


----------



## CPProp

Yes Spring is definitely here. 

View attachment IMG_7702.JPG


View attachment IMG_7762.JPG


View attachment IMG_7795.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

I posted something in one of the Happiness threads which I would like to share with you too. It has links to a few of my point-and-shoot camera shots of spring, as it emerges in our Minnesota back yard.

Enjoy!

Spring message May 2016


----------



## sexybbw4u

*Here are a couple of my photos.... *


----------



## daddyoh70

Some recent photos. 

View attachment 25281287154_97618d6610_k.jpg


View attachment 25730674694_2c42dd28d1_k.jpg


View attachment 26335531345_0e125f2b0d_k.jpg


View attachment 27325553562_ab59805d86_k.jpg


View attachment 27352509581_5c76c61b6c_k.jpg


View attachment 27352516911_9f0b5a9059_k.jpg


View attachment 27424348555_2a711e4d1b_k.jpg


----------



## CPProp

Something to bore you all with a Navy Fly day 

View attachment IMG_8283.JPG


View attachment IMG_8351.jpg


View attachment IMG_8389.jpg


View attachment IMG_8631.jpg


View attachment IMG_8436.jpg


----------



## Am Jim

Nice job everyone!


----------



## Lindsy Soria

I always want to. I love taking pictures, It can't bring back the time but it can bring back memories.


----------



## CPProp

Sort of a bit of Summer in UK at Last. 

View attachment IMG_9028.JPG


View attachment IMG_9005.JPG


----------



## CPProp

Summer at last with a bit of rain. 

View attachment IMG_9425.JPG


View attachment IMG_9462.JPG


View attachment IMG_9484.JPG


----------



## CPProp

Spring is here at last. 

View attachment P1000103.JPG


View attachment P1000109.JPG


View attachment P1000118.JPG


----------



## sexybbw4u

*Beautiful work everyone.... *


----------



## AuntHen

I went to Montana a few weeks ago and got these shots when my Dad took me camping (Hungry Horse Resevoir, near Glacier National Park)


----------



## AuntHen

Aaand they're sideways:doh:


----------



## sexybbw4u

*Photo taken in my butterfly garden... *


----------



## Am Jim

sexybbw4u said:


> *Photo taken in my butterfly garden... *



Wow very nice! What kind of camera?


----------



## sexybbw4u

Am Jim said:


> Wow very nice! What kind of camera?



Sony... thanks for enjoying it....


----------



## sexybbw4u

*Another from my garden.....*


----------



## CPProp

Bank holiday weekend going with a bang 

View attachment P1000912.jpg


----------



## CPProp

Moon and clouds tonight in my neck of the woods 

View attachment P1010027.JPG


----------



## Snow Angel

Pearl is a vanilla lobster.

View attachment 21766638_10212581109541690_3710955752248351340_n[3].jpg


View attachment 21768409_10212581109221682_532706531298719101_n[1].jpg


----------



## Erestor

Snow Angel said:


> Pearl is a vanilla lobster.
> 
> View attachment 128212
> 
> 
> View attachment 128213



Pearl is adorable! :smitten:


----------



## bricklister

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?



You have same interest with my brother. He's also teaching me to learn photography. Btw, I was trying to view your album but it's not available for public viewing.


----------



## swamptoad

I took these couple of pictures of a dragonfly when I lived in North Carolina:


View attachment 179578_3635539886112_1692619271_n.jpg


View attachment 550680_3635538246071_1308872831_n.jpg


----------



## sexybbw4u

swamptoad said:


> I took these couple of pictures of a dragonfly when I lived in North Carolina:
> 
> 
> View attachment 128327
> 
> 
> View attachment 128328



very nice job....


----------



## sexybbw4u

*From My Garden* 

View attachment 20171220_154543.jpg


----------



## Am Jim

sexybbw4u said:


> *From My Garden*



Very beautiful! I basically know nothing about butterflies, what kind is it?


----------



## sexybbw4u

Am Jim said:


> Very beautiful! I basically know nothing about butterflies, what kind is it?



Thank you.... It is a Atala Butterfly


----------



## CPProp

Spring can't be far away when the snow drops appear. 

View attachment P1010612.jpg


----------



## Am Jim

sexybbw4u said:


> Thank you.... It is a Atala Butterfly



I love how intense the red is, especially compared to the light blue.


----------



## CPProp

This is the best way I know to keep warm and toastie when its cold outside. 

View attachment P1010713.JPG


View attachment P1010715.jpg


----------



## troybolt

I love photography but I only have a an HD smartphone camera. Still doesn't stop me from taking pictures!


----------



## LumpySmile

CPProp said:


> This is the best way I know to keep warm and toastie when its cold outside.




But your boiler doesn't roll!







I'll bet yours is warmer in the winter tho


----------



## Am Jim

Nice sunset! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## JMCGB

South Florida today.


----------



## CPProp

Bluebell wood


----------



## CPProp

help its after me nuts


----------



## CPProp

You can't beat a dirty weekend


----------



## CPProp

Alpaca bit of fun in this thread.


----------



## CPProp

A baking hot day - but can you spot the snowman in this picture?


----------



## CPProp

Just reflecting on the day.


----------



## CPProp

This what ou call a high school


----------



## DazzlingAnna

somewhere 30000 ft over ground


----------



## DazzlingAnna

just beautiful...


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## DazzlingAnna

sunset in winter


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Another sunset at Canary islands


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sunrise in fall, near Berlin


----------



## DazzlingAnna

just a monent ago I took this picture...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Tiny snowman...


l


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Playa de Barrosa, Costa de la Luz, Andalucia,Spain


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Cologne Cathedral


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Watching through my pics I've taken the last few days I found this one.
I have absolutely no idea what it shows...





edit:
oh. ok, now I remember...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This photos from the Municipality of Coamo, Puerto Rico!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Island of Kos, Greece


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Berlin


----------



## saturn70

Beautiful Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Hamburg, Germany


----------



## DazzlingAnna

FEB 29 2020


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## MsUmai




----------



## DazzlingAnna

War wohl fast der gleiche Tag 
must have been the same day...


----------



## MsUmai

From my most recent travels


----------



## MsUmai

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 135167
> 
> War wohl fast der gleiche Tag
> must have been the same day...


Mag schon sein! 
Could have been!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

Another of my many talents is that I have been a photographer since the early 70's. Yes folks I am older than most but I am still very active. I do both Film and Digital. I have my own setup here and more film cameras and chemicals than Breaking Bad. 
I hope these guys got finished before the rainy season.


----------



## CPProp

Like these buds, it should be UK opening time soon.


----------



## sexybbw4u

A Queen Butterfly in my backyard yesterday....


----------



## MsUmai

I like sunrises, sunsets, and dramatic skies. 

These were not edited, nor did I use any filters. The only thing added are the white borders.


----------



## CPProp

This little joker is waking me up at 05.00 hrs in the morning - singing and tapping at the window.


----------



## jakemcduck

I'm into photography, I just wish I had more time to devote to learning the craft. I recently got a Canon G3X to replace my 5D MKII. I wish I had a tutor to save me the trouble of trying to figure it out on my own.


----------



## CPProp

Out and about for the 1st time in 3 month, nice to see the countryside is still green and social distancing sheep.


----------



## MsUmai

I hardly ever use my SLR anymore. I usually take photos with my cellphone camera.


----------



## Rojodi

I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me return to photography; I assisted an art professor for a few years in college do some work on coffee table book shoots. 

She's afraid I'll go to the mountains and the beach without her


----------



## Joker

As the owner of about 20 Nikons dating from 1959- now I really need to get going again. I have a freezer full of film and all the chemicals along with a nice high end scanner.


----------



## Joker

I did a show a few years back but life then moved on in another direction.


----------



## Rojodi

I'd use digital format, since my house is too old to safely create a darkroom.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> As the owner of about 20 Nikons dating from 1959- now I really need to get going again. I have a freezer full of film and all the chemicals along with a nice high end scanner.



Those are _beautiful!_ And yes, i’m going to write it: I’m a fan of the fan.

The following is *Not Mine*, done by a good friend a decade or so ago, who himself is/was a skilled photographer. Joker’s bridge pic reminded me of this one:


----------



## CPProp

Revisit to late 8th, early 9thCentury Saxon Church


----------



## Sonic Purity

Locating my friend Aaron’s central California bridge picture a few hours ago revealed a Major Hole in my digital file archiving system: i found a number of photographs on a 22-year-old Mac with its 22-year-old hard drive which were not part of the main photo archive. (We’ll save discussion of how and why this 1998 Power Mac remains fully set up and connected on cold standby for another time, or never.)

As a photographer, i fall into the average/mediocre category, leading me to prefer admiring the impressive works of those of you with greater skills/practice/interest rather than posting any of mine. Nevertheless this is Dimensions, so a roughly 20 year old photo of a BBW might be worth posting, even if not outstanding in execution. More so sitting in a 1960s muscle car, given the auto aficionados who sometimes frequent this site.

To fully appreciate these pictures, one needs to understand the back story of the BBW at the wheel. This is my then-True Love who in later years demoted herself to housemate/ex (and is sitting in the other room doing her thing on her weekend this very moment as i type), about whom i’ve written several times: the multiple anniversaries hirsute one. Originally from Maine, she is by choice and nature the antithesis of glamor, glitziness, and/or girliness: her true nature is a loose-fitting t-shirt and other work clothes, out in the garden working with plants, with soil under her short nails. When she and i moved from California’s San Francisco Bay Area to my maternal grandparents’ final home in Pasadena (they were out of the picture), we decided it would be funny to borrow my parents’ 1965 Oldsmobile Cutlass convertible, have her glam up as much as she could stand (which wasn’t much: no cosmetics, which i’ve always admired about her), and drive out as close as we could get to the Hollywood sign, to get a picture of her for that year’s holiday greeting card, implying that since the move she’d gone all glam and “Hollywood”.

For those of you who are still awake after reading all that, here’s the final greeting card (with our actual given names cut off) after i Photoshopped it all up:


She had a thing about bird ornaments at the time, hence those. The tree in the background was our ersatz holiday tree that year, covered with her bird ornaments.

Here’s the original photo, before editing:


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Love photography! It gives you a creative eye to use various angles to take spectacular photos


----------



## Joker

So we can talk Photography.
They where putting up new power polls but they were assembling them on the ground. I walked by and shot this with expired AGFA 400 ISO film with a Nikon F2. and a normal 50mm lens.


----------



## Joker

I can't remember the film but it was a sunny day.


----------



## Joker

I woke up in A John Carpenter movie today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I arrived about 2 hrs ago at this lovely place.


----------



## svenm2112

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?


I have a Samsung wb100. Radio scanner tol listen to the CSX and the local railroad. So I can get in front of them so I can take the pictures. I start taking photographs on August 15th so I put some up here


----------



## GeeseHoward

It's a world I'd love to learn more. I'm fairly experienced in cinematography but photography is a different world to me.


----------



## MsUmai




----------



## Joker




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136877


And I thought I got high.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

30,000 ft over the ground somewhere in south of Europe.


----------



## Rojodi

Look how blue!!


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> 30,000 ft over the ground somewhere in south of Europe.


 You really don't want to know how high I went in a craft. but it was much higher.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> View attachment 136876


At first glance for the first few seconds, i seriously thought these were tombstones.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Rojodi said:


> View attachment 136879
> 
> 
> Look how blue!!


Why does this remind me of Lake Tahoe?
The streetlights’ shade shape suggests i should know where this is.


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> 30,000 ft over the ground somewhere in south of Europe.


They’re making far more powerful pogo sticks than i remember (giggle).


----------



## CPProp

A bit of stain glass for a change, from a local church the 5 light window is 13th Century but the glass is mid 19th replacemeant.


----------



## CPProp

I love the way old English is written, this grave plate typifies that.


----------



## Rojodi

Sonic Purity said:


> Why does this remind me of Lake Tahoe?
> The streetlights’ shade shape suggests i should know where this is.



It's Lake Placid NY, looking out onto Mirror Lake from a pub.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Rojodi said:


> It's Lake Placid NY, looking out onto Mirror Lake from a pub.



Thank you; i definitely have not been there. It’s a great picture.

The whole streetlight shade thing is because that style is common many places around California, due to the similarity to the shape of mission bells, and the whole California missions history. Didn’t occur to me that it’s a pleasant shape that could be put to good use all sorts of other places.


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Thank you; i definitely have not been there. It’s a great picture.
> 
> The whole streetlight shade thing is because that style is common many places around California, due to the similarity to the shape of mission bells, and the whole California missions history. Didn’t occur to me that it’s a pleasant shape that could be put to good use all sorts of other places.


 Lake Placid. means Betty White.


----------



## CPProp

Its a Butterfly and Bee Day


----------



## Joker

Here is one from the past A Medium Format shot on a rainy day of a wet dead tree.
Film was FOMAPAN 400. Developer was HC-110 dilution B.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

How many airplanes do you see?


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136977
> 
> 
> How many airplanes do you see?


_Nooooooo!_ Not reCAPTCHAs! Next one!, next one!

I see one plane. Do i get to go to the site now?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sonic Purity said:


> _Nooooooo!_ Not reCAPTCHAs! Next one!, next one!
> 
> I see one plane. Do i get to go to the site now?


unfortunately, you don't...


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> unfortunately, you don't...


This is what happens to me with actual reCAPTCHAs.
Zooming in i see a second plane, and i’m not saying where publicly so others can still enjoy the image and play the game. Is 2 correct?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

yes, two is correct.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136977
> 
> 
> How many airplanes do you see?


That is nice I did some B&W this week for a client. I see that plane in the cloud. I see it hum not loud It is flying free no fee it is a bird in a cloud it is not loud.


----------



## Joker

This is in an overgrown area now.


----------



## Joker

I take bird out with me sometimes I wonder why I don't do it more. He is the perfect model in every situaion


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> That is nice I did some B&W this week for a client. I see that plane in the cloud. I see it hum not loud It is flying free no fee it is a bird in a cloud it is not loud.


Rhymin’ on the dime is never a crime.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I took this picture earlier today.


----------



## CPProp

Taken a year or so ago before it did a wheels up landing.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Autumn/Fall decoration


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> Autumn/Fall decoration
> 
> View attachment 137687


Now to roast them on an open fire.


----------



## Joker

I just got a financial sponsor to get back into film photography. I will be back soon with new stuff in the medium I prefer and getting back into all aspects of my art.


----------



## Joker

I have been neglecting my real passion in life.


----------



## Joker

So today I went and spent the afternoon with some old friends that I have been neglecting.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sunrise 30,000 ft over ground.


----------



## CPProp

With restrictions still in place in UK been delving into past pic's


----------



## CPProp

Xmas Day a few years ago


----------



## Joker

Some of the last old Ektachrome. 








Old Layout has been updated


Old Layout has been updated




oldlayout.com


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp

Another Xmas day from a few years back.


----------



## Joker

One of my old friends from days past.


----------



## Joker

So anyway one of my friends is a brewmeister and I was helping him load some kegs. These are old whisky cask that were reused to age beer in. Since I am using film again I doubt you can get this on digital.


----------



## Joker

This was taken with an early Kodak digital camera I think about 3 MP the colors were not ready for primetime so I converted it to B&W I had the camera in the early 2000's it was a Nikon with a huge back and base that held a harddrive from a laptop in it or a CD card or both. MP


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> This was taken with an early Kodak digital camera I think about 3 MP the colors were not ready for primetime so I converted it to B&W I had the camera in the early 2000's it was a Nikon with a huge back and base that held a harddrive from a laptop in it or a CD card or both. MPView attachment 138265


Photographers such as yourself impress me. Always more of an aural rather than visual person, plus not wanting to deal with the cost and hassle of shooting film, i never really got much into photography. Of the few cameras with which i dealt earlier in life, my favorite was my grandfather’s circa 1950s Kodak Model S 35 mm SLR, actually made in Germany. The camera went to someone else in the family; no idea where it is now. I can’t find a picture of the exact model online, though this one is close:




My first camera which i actually used with any regularity was my first digital camera: an Apple QuickTake 200 sold originally in 1997, that i bought during a “channel clearing” (e.g. “Make these old models go away!”) sale for employees in January 1998 (these photos of the older camera and its box courtesy of a 2005 Canon A95 5 megapixel point-and-shoot digicam):






The only things Apple about this camera itself are the logo on the front and the printed word Apple on the back. Fuji made the camera, which my 1990s notes indicate might be close to their model DS-7. Used a whackadoodle 4 MB memory card, maybe SSFDC? Whatever it was, it didn’t last long in the marketplace.

3 fixed focus settings, glacially slow shutter speed, all of 0.8 megapixels (640 x 480 at its high resolution setting). Macro photography just passable enough to go on WWW pages of the era is about all it was good for. Here’s an example distance shot, looking out onto the front yard, park strip, and street (as it was in 2004):


(Paragraphs of ranting about the scourge of file suffixes and inline metadata omitted.)
What you see is the original, full size.
Colors tended to be hilariously overblown oversaturated: overly and unrealistically vivid. Here’s an example of that:


In real life direct to human eyes, that was a pretty bloom, and the hues are more or less kinda sorta correct. It was brightly colored, but not _that_ brightly colored. Fine for making art tending towards the fanciful/fantasy, but not for accurately capturing perceived reality.

Being able to take pictures without burning through film/developing is what finally started me taking pictures, despite the low quality. It’s now a whole other world with people who never shot to film (as well as some who did) taking a bazillion photos they may or may not someday sort through, without a care as to how many pics they’re taking.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

An idea for a movie tonight!


----------



## CPProp

A snow blizzard picture I took a few years ago in Canada. it seems to have a bit of the Lowry look about it .


----------



## Munchausen

The first print I sold. I really need to get a darkroom set up.

Title: Mean Bean


----------



## Joker

Munchausen said:


> The first print I sold. I really need to get a darkroom set up.
> 
> Title: Mean Bean
> 
> View attachment 138447


I went hybrid with a film scanner and I have the prints made on RA4.


----------



## Munchausen

@Joker I've never printed in color from film. Is that a fairly labor intensive process? I also got a film scanner for future work.


----------



## Joker

Munchausen said:


> @Joker I've never printed in color from film. Is that a fairly labor intensive process? I also got a film scanner for future work.


I have a lab do my printing.


----------



## Munchausen

Joker said:


> I have a lab do my printing.



Who do you have do it? Is it a local lab or something big?


----------



## Joker

Munchausen said:


> Who do you have do it? Is it a local lab or something big?


Believe it or not it is Walmart.


----------



## Munchausen

Oh shit. Well, that's pretty cool. Never thought I'd say this, but way to go Walmart.

@Joker, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Munchausen

Here's a composite I did recently.


----------



## CPProp

My Christmas tree would not be complete without a few little fat fairies on it. This is one of them


----------



## AuntHen

September, Upstate NY.


----------



## AuntHen

Thursday morning ❄🌨


----------



## Joker

fat9276 said:


> Thursday morning ❄🌨☃


That is wonderful.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Thursday morning ❄🌨☃


How magical! I'm determined to experience a white Christmas...one day.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> How magical! I'm determined to experience a white Christmas...one day.


Me too. No matter my asthma!


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> How magical! I'm determined to experience a white Christmas...one day.



Its magical until you have to shovel it or drive in it


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I was out for a walk...


----------



## CPProp

Complying with Tier 3 restictions went and took a few pictures today.



Wood Pigeon caught in the act of pinching berries


----------



## AuntHen

The skyline earlier this evening...




And this little sweet boy!! He fits in my hand and is fully grown


----------



## CPProp

Not had much chance of going any where to take pictures, this is from a few years ago


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> Not had much chance of going any where to take pictures, this is from a few years ago



That lighting is lovely!


----------



## CPProp

Another not allowed out pic from a few years back


----------



## AuntHen

A few days ago, amidst a snowfall ❄


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I've been at a lake nearby today. Nice clouds, sun and this piece of Natures Frozen Artwork.


----------



## CPProp

I'm snow expert but this looks like snow we had today.


----------



## jrose123

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Not just people photography but macro and landscape and nature.. still life type stuff?


This is one of my life regrets. I've been to some cool places and meet incredible people. I even had my phone in my pocket but never thought to snap a picture. I was at a Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade and didn't take a picture. Didn't take pics at Mardi Gras. Went to Macnaught Island in Lake Michigan, no pics. I was caught up in the experience. BBW me! Makes me hopeful for more.


----------



## CPProp

Candy Floss snow


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## CPProp

As we had a bit of snow though I'd try a night night pic without lighting and hoped the light from the snow and street light would be sufficient. Not brilliant but a first for me.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

most likely pigeons...


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 139867
> 
> 
> most likely pigeons...


Hot-blooded pigeons? 
I've already suggested a plan for these


----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> Hot-blooded pigeons?
> I've already suggested a plan for these


Hot-blooded of course...
Here it seemed they walked side by side


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

Her name is Sister and she is very friendly and chatty


----------



## Joker

Last weeks Southern Snowstorm


----------



## Joker

And how about no my dear.


----------



## seavixen

Still love photography, even if I only use my phone, these days.


----------



## Joker

Taken with a Nikon N90s on Agfa APX-
100 developed in HC-110 dilution H with a Tokina 28-105 lens at the Fort Campbell Open air museum.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My last weekend's experiment with digital painting and smartphone photography!

I used the straws as reference.


----------



## Joker

This reminded me. Years ago I took a bunch of shots of Old Soviet Aircraft and they were just well Boring like Old Soviet Union. I found them on an old hard drive and thought I would play with them in Photo Shop and I do remember that I took this on of all things a Soviet Zenit camera with some AGFA film and a 16mm Soviet lens and I just experimented a little and got this.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Isn't it lovely?


----------



## Joker

I am known for cemetery photography I know this may seem odd but I find the beauty and angels that live there.


----------



## CPProp

Nice to be allowed out and about


----------



## CPProp

Birds and Flowers


----------



## Joker

Someone asked me if I had a neck. I had to check as it has been 2 years since I have seen it.


----------



## AuntHen

I love the cloud striation in the sky. My model appears to be admiring it as well ☺☁


----------



## CPProp

The dead Centre of Brampton Ash and of A427


----------



## CPProp

Local Canal Stair Way.


----------



## CPProp

I'll give you a tow


----------



## CPProp

Thinks!! "I'd better reverse"


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Head in the sky...


----------



## CPProp

Spring has definitely Sprung 

Blue bells in the woods



Cow slips



and Courting Ducks


----------



## AuntHen

The only Canadians without border restrictions...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​Clouds and trees together with sunshine.
I really like how the nature changes its appearance every minute.


----------



## CPProp

Town High School


----------



## Joker

It's Car Show season.


----------



## AuntHen

It's pretty cool how the sun came out in this


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Took this picture today, made some adjustments and ...





Could have been posted in the recent picture thread too.


----------



## CPProp

Bank holiday along the wet stuff.


----------



## Joker

An old building downtown has a shuttered window. I call it Castle Wall.


----------



## CPProp

A few of the results of a short walk along the canal today


----------



## Joker

Someone was daydreaming.


----------



## AuntHen

One evening last week...




And my sweetest new babies


----------



## littlefairywren

AuntHen said:


> One evening last week...
> 
> View attachment 142872
> 
> 
> And my sweetest new babies
> 
> View attachment 142873


Omg, baby chickens are the best ever! And that view isn't bad either, B.


----------



## fat hiker

CPProp said:


> Local Canal Stair Way.
> 
> View attachment 141534
> View attachment 141535


You say, 'canal stairway', we would say, 'canal lock system'. Interesting how English varies from place to place!


----------



## MattB

I live in a modern suburb, which I believe was built directly on top of an earlier human settlement.

Mixed feelings.


----------



## AuntHen

@MattB


----------



## MattB

That thought did cross my mind.


----------



## Joker

AuntHen said:


> @MattB
> 
> View attachment 142958


Follow the light.


----------



## fat hiker

MattB said:


> I live in a modern suburb, which I believe was built directly on top of an earlier human settlement.
> 
> Mixed feelings.
> 
> View attachment 142950


Most modern cities, towns, even villages are built on top of older cities, unless you're out on the prairies or the plains - the best places to build a city now are often the same as they were then.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Nice post, isn't it?


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 142974
> 
> 
> Nice post, isn't it?


I always love your post Anna.


----------



## CPProp

fat hiker said:


> You say, 'canal stairway', we would say, 'canal lock system'. Interesting how English varies from place to place!


That’s what I like about the English language. The local water trust calls them a Staircase, but I like stairway its more descriptive .


----------



## OCEAN-MINDED-1996

Some photos I took on the fourth of July. I edited them in Lightroom. They're all long exposures.


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

They follow me everywhere


----------



## MattB

I have a bunny in the backyard. This is an edited phone pic, I have to zoom in from far away to get a good shot so he doesn't hop away.


----------



## CPProp

I can see dinner, I can smell dinner, I just can't find a way to get dinner.


----------



## CPProp

Flying Ants prior to take off.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp

Fiddling with dials and programes did not realise I was in Monochrone mode when I took this ealier today - may purposly try again with different subjects.


----------



## CPProp

After realising reverted back to my normal modes


----------



## CPProp

This is just quackers


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Here's a couple I took up in the foothills on a day trip with my granddaughter...


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp




----------



## mathfa

Went to the Bog Walk today with my girlfriend, it truly felt like an alien landscape, so very cool to walk out of the forest into this landscape. Also got to see pitcher plants in the wild!!! Final picture shows me!


----------



## CPProp

Still prefer these heritage railway carriage compartments to the modern open ones.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Autumn has come...


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker

This was at an old building that was used for costume rentals that closed down. I shot this by putting the camera lens right to the glass of a tinted window then holding steady. It was a Nikon N90s with a Tokina 28-105 Tri-x and HC-110 Dilution H.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Took this picture this morning.



Island of Kos, Greece


----------



## Joker

ADOX 100 film A Nikon N90S with a 90mm Adaptal II lens.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Cold outside today...

​


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> Cold outside today...
> 
> View attachment 147025​


Magic


----------



## Joker

Our first snow storm of 2022.


----------



## AuntHen

This donut is too damn awesome not to post here.


----------



## Pluviophile

Just a hobby. Last year I took some pictures of firecrackers - spreading light and emitting smoke.


----------



## toyjunker

Night before Last night.
Oregon Coast


----------



## fat hiker

Joker said:


> Our first snow storm of 2022.
> View attachment 147356
> 
> 
> View attachment 147357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147359


Are the metal church spires replacements for brick spires that fell? Or was the church designed with those? They are both odd and attractive, at the same time.


----------



## Joker

fat hiker said:


> Are the metal church spires replacements for brick spires that fell? Or was the church designed with those? They are both odd and attractive, at the same time.


Replacements after the Tornado of 99 destroyed the whole church.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

It was a lovely sunny almost spring afternoon when I.took this picture yesterday. 
It doesn't look like spring at all.
A beautiful picture anyway.


----------



## Yakatori

fat hiker said:


> "_Are the metal church spires replacements for brick spires that fell? Or was the church designed with those? They are both odd and attractive, at the same time."_


Yeah, it is interesting, compelling, from an architectural and aesthetic standpoint, the juxtaposition or emphasis of the continuity between the old and the new; I really like stuff like that in any kind of building.



Joker said:


> "_Replacements after the Tornado of 99 destroyed the *whole* church."_


As in razed to the ground? As in everything I see is brand new? In that context I don't quite like it as much. I'd be most into it (of all) if most of the brick structure was original and the metal part was replacing (mostly) wooden spires that got ripped off in the tornado.


----------



## Joker

Yakatori said:


> Yeah, it is interesting, compelling, from an architectural and aesthetic standpoint, the juxtaposition or emphasis of the continuity between the old and the new; I really like stuff like that in any kind of building.
> 
> As in razed to the ground? As in everything I see is brand new? In that context I don't quite like it as much. I'd be most into it (of all) if most of the brick structure was original and the metal part was replacing (mostly) wooden spires that got ripped off in the tornado.


This is what it looked like the morning after.


----------



## Yakatori

Oh, well, then that looks exactly as I'd imagined. The original foundation and brick & mortar part of the structure remains mostly intact, but the wood parts did most of the flexing and breaking under the power of the wind.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> This is what it looked like the morning after.View attachment 148688


The spires were brick.


----------



## Yakatori

Oh, now I see what you mean, looking at this. As in, some of them are mostly wood (the part that's under shingles) and then others can go almost all the way to the top with either brick or stone.


----------



## AuntHen

View from yesterday


----------



## CPProp

Springing out to my favourite 1,300 year old church for a mooch around.


----------



## SSBBW2spoilnow

I’d love some to take boudoir photos of me! Need new pics for online stuff.

Thanks, Dee


----------



## CPProp

SSBBW2spoilnow said:


> I’d love some to take boudoir photos of me! Need new pics for online stuff.
> 
> Thanks, Dee



Everything is possible, but some of us may need super long lenses to assist.


----------



## CPProp

The Bluebells are out again in the UK woods


----------



## Joker

I sometimes use props in my photography and Big Bird is one of my favorites, Poor guy as gone through a lot with me.


----------



## Joker

Reworking some of my older film photos while I wait for a new shipment of chemicals.


----------



## CPProp

Sunset over Manchester from about 20 miles away in Mellor


----------



## toyjunker

Sunset Oregon Coast


----------



## CPProp

Stalactites in the only Cavern in the word that still mines Blue John Stone.


----------



## CPProp

UK 14th / 15th Century Church wall paintings


----------



## Donna

I dabble a bit when I can get out. I like just random nature shots mostly, and I'm a huge fan of wildflowers. and yeah, the huge thing was a total pun intended moment.)


----------



## Donna

Happy Summer Solstice!!!!


----------



## Admin

I take photos, mostly with my phone since it is always with me.







Just a couple of my favorites.


----------



## kyle

Red sky at night sailor's delight. Red sky in the morning, sailor take warning


----------



## kyle

A different look. Spring in Virginia (cherry trees)


----------



## kyle

My SECOND favorite thing to do 

FISHING BABY! (Horse did NOT help) LOL


----------



## kyle

Having a BAD day. Brand new Toyota Sequoia Limited (ouch)


----------



## kyle

Happy Horses


----------



## kyle

My Bud. Chaos. Dobby/Rottweiler cross.


----------



## kyle

Makin' and Gettin' hay. 

(Good pic for a snickers commercial ... "not going anywhere for awhile" LOL


----------



## kyle

Not my pic, but cute. Mom putting up with cub nibbling


----------



## kyle

Self-Medicating LOL 

Everything Hurts


----------



## kyle

Too answer the question. Yes, I am into Photography


----------



## Joker

Some old Campus art from 2012.


----------



## Admin

This is a house on the beach near Pensacola or Navara Beach. This style withstood hurricanes when regular shaped homes did not. The architecture of it fascinates me. Winds go around it. It's mostly a type of concrete.


----------



## kyle

More Happy Horses


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> More Happy Horses


Are those yours by chance???


----------



## kyle

No. I Help manage a private 54-acre farm. These are their horses.


----------



## kyle

2 of mine are in the previous "happy horses" pics.


----------



## kyle

More of the farm I help manage.

I re-built the platform under this cool old rocker. Overlooking a 4-acre (stocked) pond 
Nice place to chill.

Looking out on the pond. Has an outdoor kitchen, complete with a vintage wood stove. 
Need a crowbar to get me off that terrace (lol)


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Admin

Downtown a few years ago.


----------



## kyle

My Grandson playing in the barn (Winter pic)


----------



## Admin

@kyle He's so cute.


----------



## Donna

My husband took this one for me when he stopped at a local sunflower farm this week.


----------



## Joker




----------



## CPProp

Sea Hurricane against a very grey sky (which caused a few focusing issues)


----------



## Donna

Some additional sunflower pictures from last Friday.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken yesterday at the start of our morning walk. The boys were very interested to say the least.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I put the final touches of lights and acrylic risers in last week . My fragrance collection looks pretty slick if I say so myself.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## CPProp

A Hot Spot


----------



## CPProp

Local reservoir running a bit low.


----------



## kyle

Not my pic but ... B S C (Bat Shit Crazy)


----------



## CPProp

Part of the mini moat at Lyveden new bield


----------



## kyle

We call it a Butterfly tree. (not sure of real name) but it does attract butterflies (lol)

Hard to see in pic - prob. should do a video. But lots
of them.


----------



## Joker

kyle said:


> We call it a Butterfly tree. (not sure of real name) but it does attract butterflies (lol)
> 
> Hard to see in pic - prob. should do a video. But lotsView attachment 151353
> of them.


It's a Harlequin glorybower.


----------



## CPProp

Exactly 100 years old to day - the Steam Engine not me


----------



## MattB

That makes me think of Fred Dibnah, and yes I've watched that show here in Canada.


----------



## CPProp

MattB said:


> That makes me think of Fred Dibnah, and yes I've watched that show here in Canada.


He was an intriguing character, with interesting programmes


----------



## CPProp

I've had enough


----------



## kyle

Looks like a Bernese Mountain Dog ... One of my Favs.


----------



## CPProp

kyle said:


> Looks like a Bernese Mountain Dog ... One of my Favs.


I believe you are correct and these are its mates.


----------



## CPProp

Almost lost In the Smoke


----------



## Collingwood75

Used to be. Not so much these days.


----------



## CPProp

UK Vintage Fair


----------



## Donna

Neighbors’ kitty, Samhain, came to visit yesterday…


----------



## CPProp

Came across this at Local street arts festival


----------



## CPProp

Local village Scarecrow festival


----------



## Angelette

From a few months ago.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Munchausen




----------



## Angelette

Not an edit! The sunlight from my window and clear Christmas decorations caused this rainbow effect.


----------

